# Under A Darksun: PART I   SEGMENTS 1-124



## megamania

This will be the site of my Darksun inspired campaign I have worked out but never put onto paper for about five years now.  I hope you enjoy it.

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 001

Deep below the ground hidden in a maze of tunnels built thousands of years ago lies an enigma.
She is magically and psionically imprisoned within here for the past 17 years.  Only the light given off by dozens of dim wisping candles brighten the room.  The light gently reflects from her golden metallic flacked skin and silver hair.  Her eyes see only the darkness around her through pupliless eyes of white.  Today she has a guest.

She can hear his clawed feet strike the stones…coming closer and closer.  She senses him almost as much as she hears him.  A heavy reinforced door opens.  She sees his reflective serpent eyes stare at her.  She trys to deduce his thoughts or feeling but can find none.  “Welcome Bane.  What brings you to me after these years?”

The ten foot tall reptilian creature paces a few times before her.  His twitching tail tells of his anxiousness and nervousness.  “I came to torment you of course my love.”  He looks into her eyes searching for a reaction but finds none.

“I have known you too long for that Bane.  Something bothers you….something bothers you greatly.”

“Arrragh!  I should kill you woman!  I should kill you for the sheer joy of it!”

Silence.  Several tense moments go by but she continues to show little emotion to her visitor.

“The world is dead.  Can you not feel it Enigma?  I and the Champions of Rajaat have killed it.  Killed it with little remorse or care.”  He stares at her hard.  He hopes for a reaction but finds none forthcoming.  “The people cower before their defiler kings and queens.   We have controlled the entire Valley and beyond for thousands of years now with an iron fist.  We will continue to do so forever as we are immortal and can not be killed by the mortal creatures that scurry beneath our feet.”

Using a soft voice she replies, “Are you proud or are you bored oh great and powerful co-ruler of the valley of Tyr?  You did not come to see me for the first time in a decade to gloat.  Something is amiss.  Something your immortal but very human heart can not comprehend.  Change.   Change is coming.   And you are not sure whether this is bad or something to embrace.”

“RARRRGH!   HOW DARE YOU!”, he moves quickly at her to strike her down but suddenly stops.  His clawed feet inches away from the chalk lined magical barrier that aids to imprison her.  “Hee….you almost did it Enigma.   But no , you will remain here forever.”

“Forever…?”   She sits upright and stares into his eyes….”There is very little that is forever Bane…very little indeed.”

“Oh?”  He leans over her in an attempt to intimidate her while not breaking the invisible barrier, “…and what is forever if not the Champions?”

“Hope”

“Hope…?   Hahahahahahaha.   “There is no hope.  Until the next decade goes by dear dear dearest Enigma.”  He turns and leaves disappearing through the darkness and the maze of tunnels that surround her prison.

“Hope.   It is alive Bane.  I forsaw this before we met those long years ago when I was fooled by your ideals.   No.  No Bane.   There is hope because there will rise a hero.  A hero unlike any other before him.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 002

Hot.

Hot and extremely unpleasant.  

He couldn’t stop thinking about it.  For two days now he has been within this slave caravan cell.  He has seen three humans give in to the heat thus far.  The enslavers merely wrote it up as business causes and pushed the bodies off the cargo wagon onto the sandy wastes to be eaten by the carrion consumers within the desert.

How did I get caught and put within here?  I was always faster, stronger and smarter than most people my own age.  Maybe my luck just ran out.  “How are you holding up Alderoan?”

An elf was chained to the wall next to him.  He was captured yesterday at an oasis.  Like most elves, it was not the heat that bothered him, it was the containment.  “I have seen better horizons Mania.  However, I would like to think I will be out soon enough.”

The young man known only to others as Mania slowly nodded his head and gave a short and less than sinsere smirk to the elf.  He knew they would arrive in Nibenay shortly after the rise of the sun.  At this point they would be sold on the slave market to nobles, templars and woodsmen.  Neither sounded good to him or the elf.  Still, the elf seemed to have a new spark in his eyes that he had not seen earlier.  

Damn these elves thought Mania.  They always seem to know something that no one else does….or at least pretend to know successfully.  

The sweat burned his eyes as he looked up to see how the others fared.  There were still 16 surviving slaves to be within the cell.  Most were human nomads or escaped slaves from Urik.  All seemed very weak from their harsh treatment.  By day, the inclosed cell reached tempertures over 140 degrees.  By night the tempertures dropped below a chilly 50 degrees.  The elf, like his peoples, did not notice the temperture differences much.  However, the dwarf and other humans felt it with all their souls.

If the temperture and confinement did not calm a person, then blows from the caravan guards and the headaches caused by the mindbender did.  There were eight guards and a mindbender controlling the beasts of burden.  It only took the nine of them to control the slaves.   The sun was low in the sky.  The outside temperture had already dropped below 100 while within the cell it was still over 130.

Alderoan spoke very quietly to himself.  He knows we will die or become slaves by morning thought Mania.  He is losing it.  Mania began to curl into a fetal position.  He was finally prepared to give up when he knowed a queer sight.  A small blue glider was riding on the wagon.  This small lizard would use the skin flaps between it’s legs to sail after bugs.  What was it doing here, so far away from an oasis, riding a slave wagon?  Alderoan seemed to be listening to it.

“Hmmm….you are correct Relea”, whispered the elf as he looked onto the blonde haired young man.  “You would seem to be better than this Mania…better than to give up when our first opportunity to leave has yet to come.  Do you know whom I am?  I am Alderoan, an elf.  This you know.  You know more than the cretins above us.  Let me now tell you a secret.”  The elf leans over to Mania as if to pass out, “I am also a chief’s eldermost son.  Relea has told me about a rescue attempt that they prepare for me.  Though I need not your help, it would be appreciated.  In return, I will release you.  Do you agree?”

“Hell-yeah”


----------



## megamania

Segment 001 was entitled  "Prelude of the hero"
Segment 002 was entitled  "Captured & Enslaved"

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT  003
“Elven Rescuers”

Bryceson didn’t care for his job but it was better than being a captive.  He has been working as a slave caravan guard for two months now.  He has seen many acts of cruelity in this time and wished to erase them from his mind but could not.  He had a wife and a child.  The wife worked within the psionics school in Nibenay.  His son was showing possible early signs of psionic powers.  He had to work.  

Bryceson was then startled when a black raven landed on a rock next to him.  It made no sounds.  It just stared at him tilting it’s head as if this would enable it to understand him better.  “Go away you wretched animal” snarled the guard.  “Away with you before you find…an arrow….in you…?”   Bryceson never knew what hit him.  The raven looks at him then from where the arrow originated from.  

An elf impossibly quiet and stealthy blended in with the rocks and weeds.  He looked at the bird for a second then turned his attention to even another guard whom fell from his Crodlu seconds later.

Mania barely heard the click of the lock as it was picked and opened by the elf.  Alderoan placed a finger to his lips to signal Mania’s attention to quiet.  Mania’s one lock was picked next.  The other slaves were still fast asleep in the cool night.

Quietly the two would-be escapees moved to the door.  As quietly as possible, they moved back the door.  However, it was not quiet enough.   One of the people inside, the dwarf, awoke and began demanding his release.  Suddenly his eyes glazed over…if only for moment as they lept out the jarred door.  “Jump!” yelled Alderoan.

The rescue consisted of two elven archers.  Both of them were now on the run as riders charged down onto them.  The caravan leader, a mindbender, had an arrow lodged in his chest.  He lived but could not use his impressive powers.  As such, the beast of burden was no longer under his control and became spooked by the activities.  It bolted to one side then the other.  The leader was thrown from the sheltered riders area onto the ground.  A lantern fell from it’s perch and a fire quickly erupts further panicing the large lizard-like creature.

“Run!  The wagon is out of control!” yells the running elf.

“But the people…..”  Mania realises his mistake as the wagon groans and begins to topple over in a flaming heap.  With no way to outrun it’s area of impact-  Mania runs at full speed crouched over towards the inferno.  He rolls between the short wheels coming out in a safe area.  A thunderous crash sends sand and dust up briefly blinding him.  The people inside are being killed by the flames and impact he thinks but can do nothing as suddenly he is struck down unconscience.  An elf in brown robes stands over him.  A mage of some sorts.  His face is grim and has little promise of mercy.

“Hold Faerun!”  yells Alderoan.  “Without this human I may not have been able to open the door.  He is not to be touched!”

“This is not our way.  He has seen you.  He should perish”

“Let the desert decide then….but leave him be.”

Thus three elves run off into the night.  A burning husk of a wagon being dragged and whipped about by a frenzied small Mekillot into the sands of eternity.  Mania, unconscience by magic, lays  left for dead by an elven leader he thought he could trust.  Left along with nothing or anyone but a silent black raven.


----------



## Sammael99

Nice !

Is this going to be the "Freedom !" story line or is it something different ?


----------



## megamania

That will be later.  This takes place roughly 5-8 years before Freedom.  

If you know Athas and Darksun well, you will see and possibly appreciate a few of the minor details I will show.  Watch for special camero appearances by existing NPCs from the novels and accessories.  
I will be doing a lot of foreshadowing and hint dropping also.  I'm sure you suspect what "Bane" is and if so maybe even what Enigma is.
As for Mania, the current person I will be concentrating on, watch for him to develop also.   He has little idea of whom he is but it appears some know.
I will be introdicing several new key players and places.  Enigma and Bane being the first appearing in the prelude.  The NPCs and PCs of my past gaming within Darksun will also be making special appearances eventually.  Watch for Daina-  she may create a war that could only be compared to the Defiler/Preserver war that grew into the Cleansing War.
I have mapped out and dated all important characters and events mentioned in the 13 novels, the core books, Dragon magazine articals and anything else that talked about Darksun.  I pride myself in mantaining a true sense of time and how one event effects several other events.

Hope you and the others continue to enjoy the tale as it unfolds.


----------



## Suldulin

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!, a darksun story hour and a well written one at that *add this to the other two story hours he regularly reads*


----------



## Sammael99

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!, a darksun story hour and a well written one at that *add this to the other two story hours he regularly reads*  *




Only two ? Get reading man !

Megamania,

I don't know Dark Sun *that* well, but I have read Freedom and a couple of other supplements. I'm sure I'll enjoy the story even if some of the foreshadowing flies above my head


----------



## Sammael99

_[Edit : Double Posting. What's wrong with the boards these days ?]_


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT  004
“Dirty Dogg”

Dirty Dogg

It’s a simple straight forward name I picked up as a punk-kid on the streets of Nibenay.  Growing up  on the streets I came to the conclusion that no one cared.  I had to learn to survive on instincts.  I did okay for myself.  90% (to me ALL) of my earning went to the Guild of the Silent Hand.  In return they taught me some basics in procurring goods for myself.  As I grew older I tried to renegotiate the terms.  I found a dagger in my back the next day by a hungry theif looking to rise up the ladder.

Left for dead I was found in an alley by Jocasta.  She is the daughter of a small trade house that specializes in helping other houses.  Her father, Greene, would rent out a caravan complete with guards to help another house move goods quickly or to aid in hostile terrain.  Greene thinks of himself as a great explorer.  I’m not sure about that but he a good guy.

“Hmmm…you don’t talk much do you bird?”

The black bird tilts it’s head and peers into the pointman’s eyes.  It gives a sharp but quiet kaw.

“Hee….yeah-  I know.  I’m talking to a bird…out in the middle of nowhere.  Worse, I’m talking about myself which I NEVER do.  Anyhow…hrmmm?”

The human rogue stops his Crodlu.  He looks out into the distance.  He sees smoke in the distance-  faint.  The morning light just making it visible.  

Putting a tethered jewel that is strung tightly to the back of his hand near his mouth the man known only as Dirty Dogg replies-

= I see smoke ahead.  No free tribes here that I’m aware of.  May be raiders.  I’m looking into it =

“Breaks over bird-  time to go to work.”  He moves from the main trail into a parrell path about 500ft from it.  Bad place here…many rock outcrops.  Good place for an ambush with a small but skilled group.  

He dismounts to move closer.  Except for elves and halflings, few can match his stealth (so he thinks).  He then sees a body.  Signs of a fight are here.  A man with a crushed in skull and an arrow lies dead about fifty feet away.  Further away is another body.  No sign of harm to him.  See what else we got here.

Satisfied in his finding, Dirty Dogg alerts the caravan of his finding….

= …oh and Jocasta….we have a live one too. =


----------



## megamania

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!, a darksun story hour and a well written one at that *add this to the other two story hours he regularly reads*  *




Thankyou.   I've never done anything quite like this so any constructive thoughts and/or critisms are welcome.  I'm hoping to do 3-5 pages a week (about 3 entrees).  Andy


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT  005
“First Impressions”

Feel weak…tired.   Not sure what happened to me.  I was speaking to Aldoroan…heard a voice….  I felt a sudden wave of tiredness and sleep overcome me.  I was bewitched!   Mania attempts to sit up quickly but can not.  A dull pain claws it’s way up and down his back and throat.  Ugh.  Left for dead by elfs…how elven of them.

Mania’s eyes sting as he slowly opens them.  The light coming in is deluted but still strong.  A canvas covers his body.  The sensation of moving is clear to him.  Boxes surround him packing him in tightly.  He feels some moisture by his side and finds a waterskin.  The waterskin is made from a stomach but is clear and clean.  He gags still on the first mouthful.   How long was he out in the desert he wonders to himself.  It is clear I am dehydrated and rescued by someone otherthan slavers.  Very slowly and quietly he turns over and crawls to the front of the enclosed wagon.  He peers through a tear to see where he is and whom the driver is.

The driver is….beautiful.  Her hair is long and seemily floats on the air doing a gentle and graceful dance.  It is a soft light brown.  Her skin is smooth despite the sun exposure.  He can see a bit of her shape through the lose satin-like gown she wears.  She is talking to herself (okay- crazy but still a delight to look at).  She talks to her raised hand as if it is a separate person.

“Yes, Dogg.  I want to bring him into the holding area.  I see no harm in that and if dad disagrees I will deal with him at that point.  He is badly dehydrated and lucky I am a follower of water.  He may have gone into the grey otherwise.”

“You’re the head of this group Jocasta…I’ll do what you say.”  Answers her hand in clearly a male voice!

“Huh?!?”

“Dogg-  our guest is awake.  Please let the others know we are taking a short break.”  She turns towards him now.  Her beauty grows.  “How are you?”
Mania now sees she was talking into a crystal tied to her glove.  Communication or scrying item…wonderful he thinks sarcastically.  “I am known only as Mania.  I was left for dead by elves at night.  Where are we?  What day is it?

“I am Jocasta Blewes.  Currently I am running goods from Tyr to Nibenay for my father.  In turn he gets a small amount of profit from the Shom trade house for doing this.  We found you this morning.  You were suffering from dehydration when Dogg found you.  I gave you rite of passage on this caravan along with some water.”

“I am endebted to you Miss Blewes.” Mania trys to be as charming as possible.  It seems to work as Jocasta blushes a moment before turning back to job on hand.  Mania climbs skillfully around the wagon’s outside to her side.  “No need to stop on my account.”

“Jocasta or Joe if it pleases you.  No need to be formal.” She smiles but keeps looking forward.  “Also with me are Dirty Dogg, my scout , Drunch and Fretti whom flank us and Kye whom is behind us.”

“Blewes….House of Blewes…I have heard of your father.  Rumors really.  He is truly respected and trusted by many houses not known for trusting others.  What he does is so rare.  Outsiders working as the entire caravan is otherwise unheard of.”

“Glad you have heard of him and respect him already.  That rock cropping ahead of us marks Nibenay’s outer limits.  We’ll be there within a few hours.  I will have much to explain to my father when we arrive…with you.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 006
“Nibenay:  The city-state”

“Nibenay?”

“This city rests in the center of Tyr Valley.  It has natural resources that few other city-states enjoy.  It has hot water springs and a forest that it shares with Gulg.  It is built into the side of a large hill.  It is well-known for it’s art also.  Especially stone scultpures.”

“You really don’t know this do you Mania?”, asks Jocasta.

“Nope.  Don’t remember a lot in truth.”

“We’ll need to work on that if you work for the House of Blewes.  Accountability is important to my father and the persons that hire us.  By the way, if any of the templars here see you looking at them as you have been you may bring a world of hurt and problems onto us and yourself. ”
“Sorry….just can’t get over how…exposed they are.  Armor or least a robe would make sence.”

“True…but control yourself anyways.”

The walls to the city are amazing.  Stone sculptures and reliefs line the bottom most section.  The gate being entered is big enough for Mekillots and thus named as such.  Tall solid statues of a robed man of obvious great importance line the gate entrance.  The road becomes packed rock once inside the city limits.  City guards watch the merchants enter and leave.  Scantly clad women, the wives of Nibenay, the city’s templars stop each caravan to question and in many cases search it.  Money is exchanged based on load size and mood of the templar involved.  Ten foot tall ½ giants are rarely far away from a templar.
Humans, elves, dwarves, and a few halflings are seen in the merchant area.  Most sales are done by bartering or in some cases through trade.  Several merchants are seen with blue lips and teeth. A  byproduct of eating Betel nuts found in the forest.    
Overhead a flute player plays for the entering and leaving.  The music is soft and calming.  Perhaps a magical enchantment to avoid outbursts from impatient merchants in gridlock.  He seems to be enjoying it all the more.

“Welcome to Sage’s Square Mania.  Over to the left is where my father should be waiting for us.  He knows you are with us so please behave yourself.  You are officially a member of House of Blewes now and need to act as such.  Stay here with the Inix.  I’ll be back in a moment.”

This is incredible…even mind boggling thinks Mania.   I wish I knew more.  I feel like I should but can’t.  

“Ahhh crap!” exclaims Mania.  To his far right, he sees Aldoroan and two other elves.  Why here and now?


----------



## Roman

Hey megamania,

      Good story 

I am also a fan of Dark Sun, although, I only discovered the world very late and never actually got to play in it yet. Naturally, I am hoping to change that in the future. I am afraid that because of my limited knowledge of Athas I will be unable to pick up your references to events that transpired in the novels (I have read none of the novels), but reading your story is enjoyable regardless.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

Is this a campain you're running, or have run in the past, with acutaly Player Characters, or more a work of Fantasy/Fiction based on a campain you ran previously?

As for advice/tips/rants about the Story Hour itself, I'm always keen on anything dealing with _Dark Sun_, so keep up the Story.  There is one trick you could try that I remember reading about from previous posts in similar 'How to write a Story Hour' threads, acutaly do your writing in Word or some sort of word processor program.  After this is done and you've spell-checked it (or what-not) you can just cut and paste it to the message boards.  This will let you keep an archive and help you avoid loosing any/all work should there be a problem with an attempted post.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## megamania

A-yup.  I do type it up in word then bring over.  Suppose I should spell-check it first.  (too impatient I guess).

As far as the origin of the story-

This is based on untold/unplayed stories of key characters I created to do a Darksun Comic Book.  The characters involved will eventually redefine Tyr valley and influence it forever.  For good or bad remains to be seen.
Each of the "key" characters have exp/ sheets that I use and roll out results based on.  As I can, I may take a few liberties with rolls to keep the sence of drama and action up.

The current spot lighted character is of course- Mania.  He has a past that eludes him but is rushing up to grab him.  Keep an eye out for Greene Blewes.  He has a smaller but equally important part in this.  Future characters I will hi-light include Dutch & Daina. He is something akin to a Kaisharga and she of a Avangion with an attitude.   Dutch will be making an appearance eventually as he works for House of Blewes.

I am in the works of getting a new computer complete with a scanner.  This means I will include artwork including the old stuff I did a few years ago of Bane and maybe even the original comicbook pages I did that  were the prequel to this story's prequel  (you know what I mean) 

Enjoy.  (If you like this you may like my Killer in Kalidnay)


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 007
“Greene Blewes”

A portly but strong enough looking man stands over several old cracking maps.  He is looking at what appears to be a map of the Ringing Mountains just West of Tyr.  A dazzle of light seems to appear in his eyes.  He is extremely happy and a bit caught up in his map work when two people walk unannouced up the stairs.

“Father-  what are you doing?”  

“Hurmm?   Oh. Oh!  Dear child-  Jocasta I had a most wonderful dream two nights ago.  It came to me like it was searching for me.  It was truly beautiful!”  He peers back onto his map intently.  “It most certainly must mean something!”

Dogg goes to a chair and plops down hard into it sinking into the feather filled cusions.  He begins to rub his brow as if he had a terrible headache.  “I’m sure it does Pops,  I’m sure it does.”, Dogg answers wearily.  He rolls his head back against the cusion towards Jocasta.  “Tell him Joe.”

The child-like manner stops abruptly.  Greene allows the map to recurl onto itself -  “Joe..?  what has happened?”

“We lost Terriz and Saidz to Gith raiders.  They are becoming a problem again father.  We need to speak to the templars about it again.  One of the vile creatures showed knowledge of the arts”,  Jocasta says trying to show authority and strength of mind but her heart wins out.  She too looks saddened and sits.  She runs her hands through her long hair and gives a long sigh.

“This is too bad,  we will of course give their earnings and a little bit more to their familys.  This will be the second son the Drench family has lost this year to the gith.  It saddens me.”  He looks down. “They are good workers and very good with animals but I ask you not to hire the last and youngest son- Tyron.  It would break the parents to lose all three and mayhap- break me also.”   

A few moments go by of which Greene’s fingers play with the map’s curled edges.  “We will need to find a replacement worker or two.  Maybe someone not of Nibenay or Raam.  Someone I do not know his or her family well.

“A stranger father?”  replys Jocasta

“Mayhap….but not just any stranger.  We have a reputation to uphold.”

“Awww Joe….well done.” Thinks Dirty Dogg.  Before climbing the stairs he knew she would try to hire the stranger…this Mania.  He has bewitched you in a manner I am envious of”  Dogg covers his face with a damp cloth found on the table to cover his troubled face and exposed emotions.

“Joe-  look around for a few possible recruits.  Have them go out with you and Dogg.  Go Gith hunting.  Test them for the qualities we need.  Maybe take Dutch with you.  He seems like hunting with you.  Greene smirks at the look he recieves from her.  

“Now, about my dream…..it begins with the power of flight….”

“now then….this could be fun…” thinks Dogg with his own smile hidden by the clothe.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 008
“Dutch”

The perched black raven watched him from afar.  The intermingled peoples of Sage Square seperated and gave him plenty of space.  He was a mountain of a man.  His walk was graceful and looked as if he could spring to the attack or evade at a moment’s notice.  He was Dutch.

Dutch was the primary hunter and tracker for House of Blewes.  Few matched his strength and wilderness cunning.  Everyone respected him, even the Black sand Raiders.  House Shom has tried to buy him off from Blewes several times but never succeeded.  They knew better than to try to buy off Dutch himself.  It was rumored that they once tried to hire Shadows to otherwise convince him of the error of his ways but were never heard from again.

He walked directly to the building owned by House of Blewes as if HE owned it.  The veteran workers stood straight and tall for him in respect, the new workers out of fear.  

“Greene.”  He said simply as he reached the meeting room.

“Ah- Dutch my boy…you arrived early-  as always.  Welcome.  Please sit and get a drink.” Offered Greene Blewes.  As I’m sure you are aware of, we and other houses are having Gith problems.  It is truly becoming a problem now.  Though the templars say they have it under control, I thought we should do a little something extra.”  With a childish grin on his face he quickly adds- “Are you up for hunting Gith?”  

Not answering him directly the large man looks at the map on the table.  Recognizing it for what it is he replys-“ Myth….only Myth.”

“But what if it’s not?  If we could reopen the Trademan’s Road-“

Dutch interrupts quickly  “Kalak.”

“Yes, there is Tyr and how close the road is to the Iron Mines but if we…-“

“Never happen so long as Kalak rules Tyr.”  He takes a short shallow sip of the water.  “It is too close to Kalak and his mines.  The road is more myth than reality.  No Greene-  what ever you seek, you will need to find a different way…perhaps North or South of the Forest.”

Greene ponders his words…treating them as if spoken from a religious tome of old.  “It can wait, there will always be Hope.”

“Why did you ask for me to come?”

“The gith hunt.”

Dutch looks at his friend of many years….”No.  Jocasta can lead that easily.  Why me?”

Greene gives a tight smile.  “We are low on trustworthy aids.  Jocasta has rounded up a few.  I want you to go with them and observe them.  One of them mainly.  Strange fellow.  Goes by the name of Mania.  Dogg found him left for dead in the desert by Alaroan and his tribe.”

“Aloroan?”  A dark shadow seems to crawl over Dutch’s face obscuring his eyes.  “Either this Mania is very impressive or very lucky.”  

“Perhaps both Dutch.  This is why I called for you.  Will you do it?”

Dutch nods his head slowly deep in thoughts of his past …and his future.


----------



## Roman

Yay, more stories - I think I will become your regular reader.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 009
“Post 011”

“So who is this guy anyway?” asks Mania louder than he ment to.

“One of my father’s best trackers and a powerful fighter.  You would do well to watch and listen to him Mania.”  Jocasta was growing weary of Mania’s constant complants and wrong conclusions.  Perhaps, just perhaps, he was not all that special after all.

“You would do well to keep it quiet.  If you anger Dutch he will swat your noisey head off, “ quips Dogg with a smirk that hid his true thoughts on the matter.

The three of them were bringing up the rear.  Dutch was leading looking for tracks and trouble.  There were also six decent warriors with them.  They were on foot on Dutch’s request.  The goal was to reach Templar Post 011 before high noon.  After resting here and getting water and information they would go towards the forest where at least one Gith tribe traveled that was known to raid trade caravans occationally. 

Nearing the post Dutch knew something was wrong.  None of the others saw it or thought about it much.  There was no sentries or templars…anywhere.  He peered long and hard at the rock formations near their pathway and around the cacti and short dry pushes for trouble.  He knew what it was.  No raiders, not even the Black Sand Raiders, would venture this close to Nibenay except for the Blue Bones.

The Blue Bones were a small tribe of Gith that were very good at hunting and raiding.  They got their names from how they painted bones with blue dyes and used them for decoration.  They fetched a good ceramic piece or more on the market.  People collected them for show and declaring rank vs the true value or art work of the bones.

As they entered the outer edge of the base he finally saw one.  These creatures were pathetic to look at but very dangerous to fight.  They looked like reptilian gaunt old elves with bad backs.  However, this being hunched over was not a disability.  No.  They learned how to use their entire body to spring forward attacking their opponent then move onto the next.  Sometimes moving onto new targets even as another switched targets.  Only one way to be sure.….

Suddenly Dutch takes off to his right drawing both short swords out.  A surprised Gith rises from the rocks hoping to throw it’s short spear but instead is hit once by Dutch.

Sudden activity erupts.  Gith move from the rocks and bushes even as the inexperienced warriors and Mania charge towards them.  Jocosta and Dogg hold back preparing to attack or do support as required.  

Mania runs around the large rocks and is surprised by three Gith.  One comes to him.  He swings his whistling club until it thuds off the Gith’s head knocking blue and green painted bone chips into the air. 
Jocosta wipes the sweat from her brow.  She wipes it between her finger tips while murmuring a short but effective blessing spell. 
The six caravan guardsmen try to stop the Gith from coming out of the rocks.  They hoped to pin them in within their hiding spots.  Two guards, Dee and Freg do down in a bloody mess.  The Gith spears are crude and clumsy, as much a club as it is a spear, but still effective in their skilled hands.
Dutch begins to cut up his foe with his twin swords.  First there was the initial strike catching the Gith unprepared for his speed then a blinding slash that nearly takes it’s head off.  Instead it’s tortoise shell helmet cracks into three pieces.  Even as the shell is breaking apart his follow through strike strikes deep and accurately.  The Gith’s head remains attached only by the skin in the back.  He looks at the two gith charging him in hops that carry them over rocks and short cacti.  All he does is smile knowing the outcome already.
The Gith were unprepared for this battle.  They were to stay here just in case any fleeing women returned.  These humans were not the type to flee!  Especially the big fast one.  He was a demon with long claws.  Still, two humans dropped quickly.  Groofreeze will be happy.
Dogg continues to cover Jocosta.  “I don’t see any more than the three to our right, the two before us and a few to the left behind the shrubs. Either Dutch is getting rusty or he wanted to get closer.”

“Arrrgh!  Hold still you bobbing ugly piece of Kank crap!”  Mania was frustrated.  He couldn’t hit the gith anymore.  It kept moving side to side and dunking and bobbing it’s upper body.  Several swings skipped off it’s tortoise shell armor with no effect but to anger him.
Jocosta now wiped sweat from Dogg’s arm and with a strange motion flicked it towards a Gith looking to finish off Dee.  A white sleek dog with silver teeth and claws appeared before the Gith surprising it.
One caravan warrior strikes the gith in the leg crippling it’s ability to jump away.  The others miss trying to figure out how to strike the strange moving humaniods.
Dutch shows them how.
The two Gith next to the grinning Ranger come to terms that they will die shortly.  Another human drops bringing a smile-like grin to a Gith near the cursing Mania.
Dogg continues to be sure that Jocosta is safe and there are no new surprises coming….unless they are his!

One gith  begins to choke on it’s blood and teeth after Mania finally strikes it.  He is beginning to get a sense of how the Gith move which is so alien to his own graceful movements.
Jocosta now castes a spell to create a shimmering club made of pure magical force.  Just in time as a loud yelp is heard and for a brief moment, the white dog seems to burst inside out in red before returning to it’s home plane.
The caravan guards are hard pressed or need to move.  Seeing a comrade going down and the white dog die they move to stop these two gith.
Dutch follows them over calling for Jocosta to tend to the injured.
One gith gets a lucky shot in on Dutch.  The others miss their foes.  The one fighting the black garbed stick fighter grows annoyed.  The welp complains constantly but seems to be beginning to enjoy this fight!
Dogg trys to get a Gith through the bushes but it’s branches are too thick and his new position given up, he knows he must move and try again.

Mania spins low missing the hopping gith then strikes over his back in a dramatic shot that baffles the gith more than harms it.  “Idiot human!” the gith gargles in broken common.
Jocasta seals one deep cut stopping it’s bleeding.  “Dutch!  We need to stop this immediately!” she screams out.
Inspired by the new reinforcements,  Hetter strikes a gith hard with his long sword and it drops.  The other warriors try what they can.
Dutch snarls and with a single swipe tears a wound from a gith’s upper thigh to it’s oppisite shoulder.  It stares at him in disbelief as it’s vision darkens.
Narc, the gith fighting Mania is growing alarmed.  This human is dancing with him…not fighting him!  He can not hit him.  The other two remaining gith know their fates when two more humans are led by the large fighter towards them.  They wish to run but are boxed in by the rocks, bushes and the laughing human with Narc.
“I hate gith” is all Dirty Dogg can say as he trys to attack one but can not hit it, even though it has a serious injury.

Sensing his dramatic moment-  Mania slams the gith powerfully breaking it’s skin open across it’s forehead.  He rears back for the final strike….
Jocosta spits into the wound of a dieing man.  A puff of steam or vapor comes forth as her divine healing magic begins to nit his wound together.
Spent completely, the caravan warriors go to a defensive posture.
Dutch however swings one sword out with his left arm.  Two gith drop.  His right sword stabs through the dazed gith fighting Mania dieing completely by surprise.
No more gith come.
Dogg scratches his head, then kicks one solidly.  The sound of moving coins within it’s pouch delights his ears and he goes to looting the bodies.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 010
“Aftermath”

Time is spent burying the bodies and searching the area.  Three templars and a mul warrior are found very dead further up the path.  Dutch , Dogg and Jocosta discuss the events.

“This bodes ill for Nibenay.  The Blue Bones are not big enough to overtake a templar post.  They have new friends…powerful friends.   There were about 25 gith originally from the desert.  Another 25 from the forest.  I see no other tracks which means their new friends are either flyers or more dangerous than the gith.”

“You mean a mage or psion Dutch?”

“Yes Jocosta,  and I would wager several of them.  You are quiet Dogg, speak your mind,” commands Dutch.

“This post is within two miles of Nibenay…one of the closest posts.  How could the gith get this close…what of the other posts?”

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

“I can't believe he did that!  The insufferable overblown butt end of an Inix!”

“cough cough….quiet young one.  He will hear you.  He is judging you…I am sure of that” 

“Easy Dee…you mean well but you are still recovering,” offers a fellow warrior.  “Mania, if you wish to remain with the House of Blewes you will need to stop the showboating attitude you have.  Mr. Blewes may smile at it but business is business, he will fire you if it gets out of hand.  The way you carry on about Dutch finishing off your gith is going to get you released.  This I can promise you.”

“Don’t speak now, but here comes Dutch.”

Dogg and Mania.  I want you to accompany me on a reconissance mission.  We are going to Post 012 tonight.  Jocosta and the others will return to nibenay to warn the templerate of the events here.

Dutch slaps a heavy and hard hand onto Mania’s shoulder bringing a wince of pain to his eyes.  “Boy…you and I are going to need to depend on each other tonite…I assume I can count on you.”  He gives a few leather crunching sqeezes them moves off.  Mania’s fingers tingle for another ten seconds as he flexes them.  

“Oh Lucky me.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 011
“Blue Bones”

Mania sits under a rock overhang in the deep shadows.  Deep in thought he figgits with a stone between his fingers, rolling it from one side to another.  

Okay, maybe this guy isn’t so bad.  He’s big, bad and silent…maybe a bit creepy even.  But he knows his stuff.  That was useful stuff he said about throwing rocks at cactus if they have purple quills.  The idiot.  And I already knew cacti contain water.  I guess he just needs to feel good about himself. Hmm?

“Are you ready Mania?  It’ll be dark soon and Dutch wants to move out then.”

“Sure Dogg,  anything he says.  Say Dogg….what do you know of him?  Is he worth all the fuss I see Greene and his people give him?  Worth the fuss Jocosta gives him?”

“And then some.”   Dirty Dogg silently turns on his toe tips and creeps away silently leaving Mania to brood further.

Damn him thinks Mania and he tosses the stone towards a cacti he saw.   It sits and makes a wet thunking sound.

The three move quietly over the desert.  Ral and Guthay have just become fully visible when Dutch freezes up suddenly.  Mania also heard it with his keen ears.  Dogg looks straight ahead.  It came from that hole.  Each of them stare ahead into a black creasant shaped hole in the darkening ground.  Something is there…either very big or a lot of them adds Mania pulling out his gladiatorial clubbing stick also known as a Singing Stick due to the whistling sound it can make when swung.  Dogg pulls out his rapier silently.  Dutch already had his twin short swords out.  

“No Dogg….use your club….it’s undead,” silently answers Dutch.  “And they know we are here.  They sense us just as I sense them.”

No one, not even Mania, notices the faint bluish-green glow that now envelops him.  Suddenly the skeletons seemily burst out of the archers pit dug by Nibenese templars.  “Too many of them !” screams Dogg.  Dutch charges forward thinking to himself- “skeletons…only skeletons”.  As he reaches the frontline he begins to sweep and swing his swords.  Three skeletons seemily burst apart as they are cut up by the blades.  Dogg, not wanting to do this in truth, moves to the side of the charge.  He swings a quickly grabbed club breaking a few clawed fingers from the skeleton facing him.

Mania reaches the frontline and swings in a downward swing  breaking it about from the lower jaw through it’s sternum.  He notices blue painted runes on the bones.  He yells out as he misses striking the skeleton next to the first one.  “They have blue paint on them like the bones on the Gith!”  Suddenly he finds himself  surrounded and unable to avoid the attacks and takes several minor hits from their ruined weapons.  They surround the others and find Dutch a hard target.  Dogg is easier and also takes a few hits.  Dutch begins to make wide sweeping attacks with both blades clearing several feet around him of blue painted skeletons.  Six total are shattered by the Nature’s Defender whom dislikes undead.  Dogg trys to get his back to a rock outcropping for cover as the skeletons further converge onto him.  He smashes the handless skeleton.  “Dutch!  I can’t do this!  There’s to many!”

Distracted by the cry for help, Mania wildly misses a skeleton nearly losing his footing in the process.  One skeleton strikes him while he is off balance.  Dutch takes a hard hit that pierces his armor.  Another strike, even harder than the first, strikes Dutch from behind.  He is completely surrounded and hard pressed as the skeletons surround him further leaving no route to escape by.  Dogg looks to roll out from the mass of chattering blue washed bones but is stopped by a strike to the arm wounding him badly.  “This is it…the Dogg is done” thinks Dirty Dogg as his vision begins to blur.

“Hold on Dogg!   Just hold on!”, screams out Mania as he trys to smash his way through them but finds resistance the whole way.  The skeletons pound on Dogg further sensing his defeat.  Dutch knocks one down and crushes it plowing through the wall on his way to Dogg.  “I will NOT allow this event to come to pass!”, hollers Dutch as he grimly shakes off broken limbs that still cling to his own limbs and equipment.  A total of nine are destroyed as Dutch swings cleaving through the obstructing wall.  Dogg falls.  “NO!” yells a now mono-toned Dutch using a voice that should intimidate the dead even.

Createing room to move about, the still glowing Mania begins his own enraged attacks that destroy the skeletons readily.  With Dogg down, the skeletons move onto Dutch with the goal of destroying him as he has their brothern undead.  He seems to welcome it, if only so they leave the rogue alone.  He takes out 5 before they completely reach him.  Doggs vision is going out.  He stares at the stars and wonders if the elements welcome him today or if he will go to the Gray.

Mania and Dutch finish off the last of the skeletons.  Dogg closes his eyes and weakly smiles to himself.  His last thoughts his own.


----------



## megamania

Dosen't look good for the Dogg.

In case readers are curious-

Mania    Fit 2/P War 1
Dogg     Rogue 3
Joe        Cleric: Water 3
Dutch    Nature's Defender 10
Caravan guards   Fit 1

Mania and Dogg both advanced to 4 with the end of Segment 011.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 012
“Thoughts of a dead man”

“This is it…the Dogg is done.”  Dirty Dogg falls to a knee.  His club grows heavy and dosen’t block the next strike to his shoulder.  The weight of the weapon drives him into the sand face down.  

“Hold on Dogg!   Just hold on!”, screams out someone…nearby?   Hurts to breathe.  Can’t die..looking at..the ground.  He turns over, the streaming blood changing direction on his arm and chest.  

His blurry vision barely makes out the two moons.  Ral….Guthay…..carry my spirit…high and away.  I don’t want…to go to the Gray.  Perhaps…the elemental gods will…answer me.  He closes his eyes, or they no longer percieve the light from the celestial bodies.  He is unsure and finds himself no longer carrying.  

He reopens his right eye and peers about.  Seeing no threats, he opens the other eye and sits upright.  He is a large piece of fabric…much like a Raamian floor rug.  “wow”.   Swirling colors of blue, purple and green surround him with wisps of white energy floating about.  I thought the Gray was…well gray.  

“Who said this was the Gray-   Carson Mallot the 3rd?”   open mouthed….huh? is all Dogg can say.

The wisps of energy begin to swirl and take form.  “I have returned.  I will then…..”

“ARRRRRRRGH!”  

“Mania, hold him down-  I have to stop this bleeding before I do anything else!”

“ARRRRRRRRRRRRR THAT FREAKIN HURTS!” growls Dogg loudly in his exploding mind.  His sences comeing alive.”

Dutch pulls out a small pouch and opens it.  “This is blessed dust…Used with a prayer I know I can maybe bring him back.”  

“You’re going to put dirt in a deep chest wound…?”  

“Hold him down!” Dutch says gritting his teeth.  I do not hold the healing skills Jocosta has but I may be able to do enough.   I have to.”

The dust drops into the wound soaking up blood creating a divine elemental paste.  The paste grows and spreads through the wound.  Dogg trys to thrash but Mania’s strong arms hold him down.  The paste looks like a dull colored area of dry mud.  Once Dogg begins to calm down Dutch pinches the dry mud allowing it to flake apart revealing new whiteish-pink skin…untouched by the sun.

“Dutch….don’t take this…wrong dude….but I want…the star goddess…back.   You just…too ugly.”

Both Dutch and Mania breathe out slow and steadly in a sigh that could be heard 50 feet away.  “The worst is over …you did well Mania.  I could not have done it without your help….thankyou.”

To his own mind Mania thinks,  “….yeah well…you’re still a jerk.” With a smile on his face that fails to hide his awe and joy.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT  013
“The Blue Bones Tribe”

Forced to retreat to their original hiding area, Mania and Dutch continue to mend the seriously injuried Dirty Dogg.   Though Dogg will surely live,  Dutch feels he should stay here and rest until Jocosta returns with more forces.  Thus said,  the misadventure continues-

“You know Dutch,  those skeletons had blue painted on them similar to the bone trinkets carried by the Gith.  Think there was a connection?”

“Yes…there was.”  Dutch is very absorbed in deep thought.  Without moving or shifting his vision, he begins to tell Mania what is on his mind.

“Fifteen years ago, when I was a pup like you there was a cause for alarm.  It began with merchant routes being  attacked by Gith raiders.  The city was unconcerned, so they allowed it to grow.  The merchants were forced to come from the East after Gulg.  Again, the city was unconcerned.  And so it remained for 6 more months.  Then the Gith attacked and over ran the outermost templar posts,  then moved in and attacked the middle ones.  By time the templars found out, the nearest post was taken.   Just like now”, Dutch says as he rises his head to allow his dark eyes to stare at Mania’s.

“A small group of able bodied warriors were gathered to investigate the incident.  Since there were no merchants, no elven runners or other travelers taking the route, there was no way of learning  what had happened.  It was decided to investigate using a non-templar force.  I was among the young warriors selected to be lead by Nibenay’s champion- Valsavis.”

“Valsavis…  I think I have heard of that name before”, replys Mania.

“Powerhouse …weapons master….lacking a …heart”, replys the recovering Dogg.  He could..tear us apart…all at once…even now…”

“Easy Dogg,  rest now,  don’t talk.”  Dutch gives him more water before continueing his tale.

 “We set out at dusk.  Before dawn ½ of our force was dead.”   Dutch’s stone face barely registers any emotion but Mania percieves the horror he is reliving in his mind.

“These Gith were well trained for combat.  Some were trained to be ranger-like survivors, some as adepts and worse of all-  mind-benders.  We were not prepared for it and was forced to turn back.  Even Valsavis turned back.  Perhaps the only time he ever has or will.”
“We returned the next day with Templars and hired mercenaries.  We found nothing.  The Gith had retreated, or so we thought.  Later we discovered their plan.  They allowed us to walk deep into their controlled terroritory then surrounded us.  A battle 5 hours long began.  100’s of gith died that day as Templars and a few defilers began to spin their spells of death and destruction.  I, Valsavis and the other ground troops covered the spell users and attacked their more dareing warriors.”

“In the end we prevaled-  the Gith retreated”

“Moving forward again by the orders of the templars, we chased the gith to a ruin.  Here we faced their leader-  a powerful Adept-Defiler.  He called on undead to battle us.  He was too strong willed for the templars to possess the undead for their own use and were overrun for their efforts.  The templars and most of the warriors were forced to retreat again.  Only a small group trapped within the ruins remained.  Valsavis and myself were among them.”

“The ruins had defenses of it’s own that widdled down our forces as it did the Gith persuers.  The ruin dated back to the rumored time of grass and trees….and water.  Perhaps another bit of it’s curse.”

“It was not until two days later, when the Veiled Alliance entered the battle that we had our first true victory.  Bartgas, the Gith ruler of the Blue Bones, was forced to retreat to the tribal origins at the edge of the forest.  It was here, with the Veiled Alliance and our small group that we slew Bartgas.”  

“When Lisses went before Valsavis to congradulate him on killing the gith leader, Valsavis slew the Alliance leader in cold blood.”

“Why!  That’s insane!”, exclaims Mania

“heh…bad form”,  murmurs Dogg

“Valsavis had two reasons to do that-  One Lisses was wanted dead by the Shadow King. Two, and the most likely to be the true reason, Lisses aided Valsavis in defeating Bartgas.  If ever you must battle along side him, do not take away anything he considers his.  He is a man driven by deep dark inner demons.  He drives himself hard to prove himself.  In combat, it must ALWAYS be he and only he whom takes down the greatest threat.  Someday it will be the death of him  [see Tribe of One novel series].”

“Real charmer”, replys Mania with a smirk that warns of having to check this out someday.

“Through Greene’s contacts within the Veiled Alliance, I have found out more of what happened that fateful day.”

“Fateful…?” , questions Mania.

“Yes- fateful.  I saw a great force of good in the Veiled Alliance that day.  As force of good I wished to be a part of. “, Dutch answers while stuying Mania’s face for a revealing thought or twitch.

Dogg, seeing how Dutch has just revealed something to Mania that can have him killed by any templar speaks up.  “Mania-  he is not saying that we…he is part of the Veiled Alliance.  Do not read into it or make us wish not to have said it.”  Dogg and Dutch stares hard at Mania.

“So what did Greene learn from the Alliance?”, asks Mania to change the uncomfortable moment.

Continueing to study Mania for a moment, Dutch continues.  “Bartgas was searching for a specific ruin.  One thought to be located near Nibenay.  It is said to hold the greatest secrets and powers a gith could hold. [see Black Spine Adv] It is unclear if he found it or not.  However, it appears the Blue Bone tribe are active again.”

“gith…ruins…legends…powerful warriors…..Valsavis…”,  I think we are going to have fun today”, replys Mania leaning back against the rock.

Dutch and Dogg look at each other fleetingly.   “fun…?”


----------



## Roman

Thanks for sharing those stories with us - I really enjoy reading them.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN 
SEGMENT 014
“Unwelcomed Visitor”

Leaning back from treating Dogg’s injuries once more, Dutch looks tired.  He and Mania have been taking turns watching for Gith during the day.  Knowing it was time to move on, Dutch decided to try to heal Dogg a bit more before leaving.   Just as he finishes he turns to the north.

“Do you hear something?” he asks quietly.

Each strain to hear anything in the morning sun.  Just as they are about to give it up to strained nerves  Mania and Dutch see the source of the sound.  A rather large scorpion is checking them out from about 40 feet away.  It pumps it’s legs up and down trying to scare off the already frieghtened adventurers.  It moves half the distance staring at them with it’s multiple black eyes.   “It looks hungry”, quips Dogg getting to his feet.

Thinking about anything and everything he knows about scorpions, Dutch contiplates a plan.  Not sure how long Dogg could run if it came to that he suggests to hold still and not move.  Any movement may be concieved as a threatening action.  As he turns back to the scorpion it scitters directly at him to attack.  It misses with both claws.

Dogg moves wide to aviod the chitinious creature while Dutch attacks the reaching claws doing damage there and on the body.  Mania steps up to it’s side, nervously watching the bobbing stinger, thus he misses pathecially.  The scorpion does not however.  One pincer grasps an arm and the other a leg of Dutch.  He screams out as the boney barbs pierce his skin and crush the muscle tissue.  The stinger is fended off however.  

Dogg strikes it hard with a piercing action under the heavier armor.  It dies before aiming fully the stinger.

“You okay Dutch?”  Mania asks as he aids him out of the pincers.   

“Uh….I’ll live.   Damned creature never should have gotten so close.”  Dutch hobbles to the side and inspects his injuries.  Deep purple welts fringed by yellow are already forming on his limbs.  

“Comon.  We have to move incase any Gith heard this fight and decide to report it or investigate it.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 015
“Veela”

Veela watched the masses from the balcony of the templerate.  She is a woman.  She is a wife.  She is a templar.  She is power.  Her looks were beginning to fail her but she was still a favored wife of the Shadow King , the Sorcerer-King of Nibenay.  She was the wife of a dragon….a Dragon!

Compared to this fact, all of these people- citizens of Nibenay- were small.  They had importance however.  If not for them, Nibenay would not need her or any of the 100’s of other wives he had and placed in power.  Now in her sixties, she commanded other templars.  She recently had become the high-templar of Nibenay.  She had the highest rank minus that of Nibenay himself.  She decided whom lived and whom died.  She decided who thrived and who declined.  It was no easy task for her.  

Perhaps this is why she dreaded the meeting she was called to.  It involved the high-templar of commerse and several trade houses.  She understood the importance of the trade houses and never felt they should be given special notice.  They were citizens just like all the others.

Knock knock

“Madame High-templar Veela…it is time”

Veela turned and looked onto a templar worthy of a king’s hand.  Her name was Keela.  She married Nibenay four years ago but still had yet to meet him.  Though still a virgin, as required to become a templar of Nibenay, she flirted endlessly with handsome males.  She had already rose high enough in the templerate to be allowed to be topless within the city.  This is something she rarely did since she injoyed combat and tests constantly.   If not for the difference of arcane and elemental power levels, she would be jealous of Keela.  Foolish girl may not even be aware of the secret nature of her husband.   In the meantime, I will be sure to keep Keela in her place.

“Keela-  get my robe and staff…hurry about it young girl.”, she commands tersely.

Dressed in clothes made of silver and gold links with bright purple and black raamian cloth under it, Veela begins to march to the commerse building.  Her purple robe flowing and waving about as if a steady wind was under it (Robe of Flying) and her staff of statue and rank before her, she strode through the crowds.  Keela close behind her and four muls in leather spiked armor flanks  her.

Inside the commerse building sit several impatient trade house employees.  They represent the top houses of Nibenay.  These houses include Blewes,  Zorlon and the biggest in possibly all of Tyr Valley- Shom.

Veela arrives and takes her seat having Keela stand behind her.  Two slaves take turns waving a large wind fan and getting food and water for everyone.  Standing along the wall behind Keela stand alert the four muls.  Across from her sit Jocasta Blewes, Adda Zorlon and Giovvo Shom.

“What can I do to you my servants in commerse and trade.”, Veela says just to irritate the tradehouses in hopes of ending this quickly.

Adda Zorlon looks at the templar and motions for the allowance of being able to stand up to address her.  Dressed in fine clothes compared to most Nibenese civilians, she begins.

“Beginning two weeks ago, my mother’s trade house was subject to three disasterous raids.  These raids were considered uneventful by the templars in charge of the defense of the roads leading to your city…Nibenay’s city.  If you wish for names I can quickly provide them for you.”  Giving a brief pause, then a sharp frown at the lack of reaction on Veela’s part, Adda continues.  “I learned later that the great house of Shom also suffered such attacks.”, she motions and bows to Giovvo whom barely registars her praise, “Though not as disasterous to them as to us, it was estimated they lost twice what we lost.  Perhaps over 15,000gd total.”   Giovvo looks up amused at how low her estimates was though indeed, it was less than 15% of they net profits for that time.  If House Zorlon were to lose that much they would be collapsed.
“House Blewes spoke to templar Cashew about this and given little promise.  Greene Blewes took it apon himself to investigate the attacks.  I give to you Jocasta Blewes,”  She motions to her then sits down glaring at Giovvo whom seems utterly bored by this meeting.

“I am Jocasta Blewes daughter of Greene Blewes and second in charge of House of Blewes,” She bows to each member of the trade houses then gives a deep and long bow to Veela.  “As said, my father sent myself and several able warriors to investigate these attacks.  What we found were gith.  Blue Bones Gith.”

Veela’s eyes shoot up to meet hers.  “Are you certain?  The Blue Bone Tribe were destoried long ago”

Jocasta reaches into a pocket, hestitates to be sure the action is not taken as a possible attack by the templars or their bodyguards.  She produces a handful of small bones painted crudely with blue paint tied by leather straps for use as necklesses and jewelery.  “This is my proof of their deadly return.”

She waits until Veela finishes looking at the bones in horror, facination and study.  “The first templar post has also been overtaken.”

A rogue’s poisoned needle could be heard falling to the stone ground.

“What would you have of me Jocasta Blewes?”


----------



## Roman

Interesting developments 

I have a question about Dutch - is he a Kasaigara (Dark Sun equivalent of a lich)? If so, why is he 'good' rather than a powerful defiler seeking domination?


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 016
“Gith on Patrol”

Dutch couldn’t help it.  The kid was a kid.  He fought well but was as mature as a kid.  Mania was boisterous, over confident, hansome….everything he was not.  Still, the kid had style.  He wasn’t sure what to tell Greene about the kid.  So immature and also so talented.

Also, the kid didn’t reliese it yet, but he had the gift.  He had the Will and the Way.  He did not miss the telltale sign of psionic armor.  What other powers did he process?  What other secrets still lay hidden?

“Dutch-   someone is coming”, whispered Dogg as he crouched down low behind the rocks.  “Gith I think.”

Dutch, Dirty Dogg and Mania had been sneaking around now for most of the morning.  They tried to use every rock, bush and dune to their advantage.  This time it was not enough.  The Gith were too close and too alert.

They whopped and yelled as they charged across the sand.  Mania once more glowed lightly as he readied for the charge.  Dogg shot off one bolt then drops it to the ground and whips out his rapier. The four Gith made up a small patrol.  They hit Dutch and Mania immediately doing minor damage.  Dutch gets in a solid shot but fails to drop any of the two gith on him.  Each of the three slowly move into a trianglar position to protect their backs.

Dogg sticks a sneering gith in the leg.  For his effort he recieves a clubbing blow to his arm.  Mania is struck but strikes back even harder.  Dutch trys to strike the dodging foes before him but can not.

Dogg and Mania miss their next attempts but proves to distract the gith enough for Dutch to drop two as he critically cleaves into a gith.  However, each of the gith get in their hits while calling for more help.

Dogg strikes the sneering limping gith again.  It seems immune to the pain.  Mania strikes his opponent hard enough kill a normal man but no gith is normal.  Dutch trys to kill Mania’s wounded gith but fails.  

Dogg connects squarely with his injured foe and drops him.  Seeing no hope in surviving this, Mania’s foe backs away quickly.  Before the ranged weapons are drawn or picked up, the gith turns and crys for help.

He gets it even as Dogg checks for damage on the cross-bow he dropped earlier.   Six fresh gith come bounding after them.   “RUN!” all three say as they begin to sprint away.

Sensing this is it, Dutch leads them to a fast rise hopeing to fend off the gith from a higher point.  As Mania leaps up onto the rise it gives way exposing a hole.

“Any village in a storm I’ve heard it said” comments Dogg whom leaps into the hole next.  Dutch, still not certain what is at the other end turns to survey the situation.  The Gith have multiplied!  There are now 10 gith looking for them.   “Some Storm” is the last thing heard as Dutch drops into the hole.

No one sees this except for a lone viewer.  A simple blackbird which gazes at the hole as if trying to comprehend where the three went and why.


----------



## megamania

Roman said:
			
		

> *Interesting developments
> 
> I have a question about Dutch - is he a Kasaigara (Dark Sun equivalent of a lich)? If so, why is he 'good' rather than a powerful defiler seeking domination? *




At this point he very much still human.  Eventually he will be placed in a position of becoming a karasharga-like creature.  I say "like" since as you have pointed out, there are alignment issues.  You'll see how it is resolved when'if I retell that tale.  I spoke to the original player of Dutch and has no problems if I do.  It's more of a thing of "so many tales...so little time".

One thing to keep in mind is "Under a Darksun" is based on my 3e conversions, not Athas.org.  Several minor things will jump out.   When I made my conversions, I was having issues involving the use / hardness of metal.  I decided to go against the Darksun standard.  Metal is precious still, but nearly as rare as in the "official" campaign world.  Before you freak-  keep in mind a few things about metal in a desert environment-   hot, heavy and shiny.  
The other change is my own twisting of it.  Back in the day (mid-90's)  I ran Darksun exclusively but enjoyed other game world locations.   I have an Undermountain area in Darksun along with a Myth Drannor type of area.  Each have a strong recoginizable darksun feel to them but still, you can see where I got the original idea from.

Depending on what you (and any reader reading this) want for a story, I can mix it up a bit.  This story and the next are designed to introduce as many characters as I can while not disrupting the story.  Thus far, we have as important PC/NPCs

Mania
Dirty Dogg
Jocasta Blewes
Greene Blewes
Dutch
Veela
Keela
Enigma
Bane
Blue Bone Tribe
Alderoan + his clan
and of course...the mysterious Black Bird   

Thankyou for reading and supporting me.   Keep the comments true and a' comin'


----------



## Roman

I love Dark Sun, but I do not know the world well and certainly not in detail, so I will not even notice if you change things around. Hopefully (I am sure), your story will teach me something more about Dark Sun.


----------



## megamania

The only thing I have changed greatly at this point is the availibility of metal.  I did that strictly because of the concerns of doing hardness, item hp and working out the money.

Eventually, (though maybe not ever seen here) I want to develop the gods/elementals lords better.  Either I will reintroduce the gods or develop specific ementals with personalities and defined domains.  Currently, I do divine worship as one domain= 1 of 8 elemets/paraelements and the second domain reflects cleric's personality.  The exception being Templars whom use the Evil Domain then choise one elemental domain.

This said,  I plan to explore Nibenays templerate and nobles in the next story arc then move away from the city and explore other cities.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 017
“Stuck”

“I don’t think they’re coming after us”, answers Mania quietly.

Dutch says nothing.  He just continues to stare at the dim light above them….

Another 30 minutes go by and Mania begins to move away from the crack in the ceiling where they fell in.  Dutch is no longer as tense but remainds mindfull of the entrance.

“That was something else.  We slid down many feet of earth and sand then through that crack and down twenty feet.  If not for the loose sand, we would have broken something falling into here…where is here?”, Mania inquires now relieseing that this is no cave or pit.

“It is man made….hasen’t been used in a loooong time.   Perhaps a tomb or ruin”,  replys Dogg.  “I still haven’t found a way out.”

“Humph” is all Dutch can answer.

Knowing he led them into this and may now have them all trapped, Mania remains quiet and decides to look about.

Little light streams in from the long curving tunnel that leads to the damaged ceiling.  He can only make out slight images and forms.   By his guess, they are in a 30x30 room with a ceiling 20+ feet above.  All stone and well done.   Dozens of large 4ft tall ceramic pots line the walls.  Uncertain of what he sees on the walls he moves closer to them.  “Reading” them by feel, Mania trys to get a mental picture of the deep carved reliefs that fill the area of 5ft to beyond his reach.  Under five foot are two inches marking…possibly a code or language.

“What do you make of it Dogg? He asks”

“Tombs are not my thing but I know a bit about them.  There are carving of a language that I doubt is common.  The carvings are those of humaniods.  Based on the carvings, an extinct race.  They are big and tall.  Large pointed noses with course hair braided like that of Urikittes.  Not sure of the meaning, but the sun is depicted several times.  It either was a source of worship or of great danger.  Over here has a curious depiction.  A large human, over weight, is carried by several other humans.  These big humaniods are either worshiping him or begging or pleading for something.   Wish I knew more ancient history.”, replys continuing to search the walls.

Dutch, satisfied the Gith are not following them or aware of their location, rises up and fumbles through his pack.  Pulling out two torches and several stones wrapped in leather, he strikes the stones together several times before getting sparks.  Several more strikes before he gets a spark that ignites a torch.  “We search for a means out before anything else.  Come dusk- the torches go out.  We don’t need to alert the gith of our location.”

He hands one torch to Mania and instructs him to follow Dogg to give him light.  With the other torch he too searches about, only he searches for threats and dangers instead of a means out.

Peering carefully at the vases, he pulls out one sword and lifts up a lid.  Dust.  Whatever it contained has dried up and turned to dust.  He moves onto the next vace and the next until he has looked at about 15 vases.  All of them several inches of blackish-brown dust and rotted organic material.

For the next two hours Dogg looks for a way out and finds none.  “I know there has to be a way out,” summises Dogg.

If you have food rations- conserve them.  I may be able to summon up water once a day but I can’t even guarentee that.  Dutch sits down.

“We’re stuck aren’t we?”


----------



## megamania

Well, Roman, I saw you're checking out the PbP also now.  What are your thoughts there?  Is Krook a stinker or what.   Funny thing about him-   he is a [secret]...and no one knows it!  Not even the Templars!

I am trying for memorible NPCs in both games....have I achieved that?


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT  018
“Nibenese forces”

Jocasta was not sure of Keela’s tactics.  Keela was in command however as decreed by the High Templar.  She was given use of 2 ½ Giants and 9 human “guards”.  They were just thugs to her.  The thirteen of them walked most of the day directly to the nearest post with no attempt at scouting or preparing for the worse.  Jocasta was uncertain if this was the arrogance of the templar Keela, or Veela’s attempt at getting rid of the lower templar.  Either way, this method was unwise.

She would have normally not gone but her friends were out there…hopefully still alive.  It had been several days now since leaving them.  She wanted to gather her own force but her father forbid it.  This was now a templar issue.  The boys would be fine.

She and Keela walked sorrounded by the humans with bows ready.  The two ½ Giants, Keg and Zeg were brothers.  Each were 10 feet tall of rippling muscles and bad manners.  The Datchi clubs they each carried had various colored hairs pinched between the hard wood and the imbedded obsideon and stone shards.  It was very macabre.

Keela now wore magical armor and carried a large shield and heavy mace, undoubtably magical also.  Generally, Jocasta avioded talking to templars but this one wouldn’t shut up.  She was a noble’s daughter and thought herself a gift to all men to look at and desire.  Such arrogance and greed.  A perfect templar.

The gith saw the dust cloud long before they saw it’s source.  They had gathered into a group of 17 made from three patrol groups.  Each thought it was a stupid caravan deserving to be over thrown.  Reghast would be proud of them if they took it and brought to her shiney things and food (caravaners).  When the templar’s forces were seen for what it was the gith were disappointed but still eager to attack.  It was afterall what Reghast wanted of them.

Most of these gith were not yet true Blue Bones.  They were survivors of clan meetings involving joining Reghast.  Those that said no died horribly.  Most of these gith needed to prove themselves first.  Perhaps that is why they continued on even after recognizing Keg and Zeg as being ½ Giants.

They stood there a few moments too long amazed and uncertain of this battles outcome when they were spotted by the sharp eyed humans…humans with drawn bows!   To turn back now would mean facing Reghast later.  Better to fight ½ Giants and humans in masse.

Keela commands the ½ Giants to charge once she felt they were in range.  She herself turned inward quietly and her skin glistened from the effort.  The humans began to shoot arrows onto the charging Gith.  Few hit the hunched over gaunt creatures as they hopped one foot to the other making it hard to strike them.  The ½ Giants snarl and bellow with raised clubs.  One Gith noticeably goes wide to aviod his long reach.
The Gith spread out hoping to thin out the humans whom seem to be protecting someone or something important within it’s midist.  Jocasta, hating combat, summons up a Spiritual Club to strike at a safe distance behind the templar and much of her guards.

Keela cunjures up her own Spiritual Heavy War Mace and strikes the closest unsuspecting gith whom now (too late) notices a templar is within the group.  More arrows are shot by the human host driving the charge to grind to a halt.  The ½ Giants continue their own ways killing one with a wide but strong sweep of it’s weapon, adding greenish-grey skin now to the gore.  Zeg strikes one hard enough to break several bones and burst several organs.  It still feeblily trys to swing but finds it is very dark to do so.  Jocasta calls up a Celestrial Dog to protect the humans holding off  a flanking attempt by the gith.

Keela swings her heavy mace missing but close enough to hold back the gith before her.  Her magical force weapon continues to batter at a gith attacking the easier targets of the humans before her.  The human guards are ill suited for this mission.  They try all they can but must switch to swords for melee combat.  Many of them are forced to toss their bows aside as they are hurried by the advancing gith.  Both ½ Giants miss while caught up in the glee of combat, the gith around them however do not.  Minor cuts and bruises begin to appear on their exposed legs.  Two humans go down in a sickening blood filled strikes.  This allows the LG dog to strike but does little but give cover.  Jocasta decides to Bless her “teammates”.  Hopeing that will aid in defeating these creatures.

Keela strikes with a massive downward stroke.  The gith is blinded and badly injured.  The human guards begin to rally a bit as they now begin to create flanking formations to confuse and entrap the humaniods.  The ½ Giant Keg clears the gith around him while Zeg remains surrounded by four.  The gith do poorly this time but do savagely injure one human guard.  Jocasta, sensing this is not going well draws apon a tatoo she has on her forearm.  It is laregly hidden under her bracers.  The hammer shaped tatoo seems to take on a life of it’s own as it whirls about along the ground striking an amused gith whom no longer is amused by this trickery!

Blinded, the Gith takes another strike that breaks bones within it’s slightly reptilian hide from Keela.  A few Gith begin to get worn down and succomb as the humans weed out the weak from the strong.  One gith non-magically takes flight through the air as a ½ Giant (Zeg) critically strikes the already badly damaged gith.  His strike continues down onto a surprised gith watching it’s clan brother soar.  Startled but not done, the gith press on giving Keg a serious calf injury.  Two humans drop then another.  Jocasta reluctantly pulls out her club and moves into the existing humans to fight in direct melee.  The whole time hoping Keela has Curing spells at the ready…assuming a templar has some.

Keela dispatches the broken and blooded gith a moves into a position where she can strike, but to be struck involves the gith to move by her guards.  The humans rally as they see the oncoming ½ Giants whom now join them.  Too bad the gith didn’t see them.  Four go down as Keg nearly cuts one in two with his club killing it instantly and pieces of body and the club pummel another into darkness; all in one swing.  Then Zeg strikes critically tent-posting his already bleeding foe.  Jocasta strikes one with her club during the chaos.  It is now she relieses her summoned dog has already left the battlefield.

With only himself left,  Drenz, the last surviving Gith desides to bolt.  He successfully does so leaving Keela and Jocasta the job of saving lives.

Jocasta begins her healing using sweat and water.  Keela has but one healing spells to use.  Pressured to use it by Jocasta, she uses it to save the life of her worthless guard.  She makes sure he screams louder and longer being healed then when receiving the wound.

“Will you continue to barge in or will you listen to me now Keela,” asks Jocasta angerly.  The two ½ Giants move beside the templar uncertain what to do but willing to do whatever it may be come that time.  There are too many Gith to charge in.  We- YES we need to plan this out more.”

The two spirited women stare hard and unforgiving at each other.   Everyone else uncertain what to do remain alert to protect the templar.

Perhaps that is why the undead get so close…


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 019 
“Skeletal Charge”

“Barge in!”  Keela screams loudly.   “What do you mean by that?!?”  Energy crackles around her medallion calling for to use it.

“You are forwarning the gith that we are here.   We defeated this group but one got away.   Others will be warned and more will come-  Many More!”

“Did you ever think that is what I want?!?”

“Want!   Want!   You want them to charge into us from an ambush!”,  I have witnessed it.  These Gith are not be be taken lightly!  They….oh….crap…..”

Following Jocasta’s stare, the Nibenese templar force turn and see several rows deep of charging skeletons.

The human forces divid in two groups-  the barely recovering group move to the back.  The stronger but by no means 100% members go before Keela.  Keela, wide eyed, fumbles for a horn hanging on her pack.  She finds it and brings it to her mouth.  “Back to the Gray for you you bastards…” and she gives one sharp but long blow into the horn.  Powerful sonic waves blast out taking three human guards down and destroying 24 skeletons in full charge.  Dust lifts high and wide from it.  Jocasta is shocked.  The blast has given away any chance of getting close undetected and the rush of sonic force has driven a plumb of dust and sand into the air giving away their exact position!!!!!!  The remaining skeletons, undaunted by the show of force, charge into the group.  Jocasta is hit hard by a spear.  The force so great she can not do nothing but grunt hard at the grinning skeleton before her.

The remaining skeletons go down quickly as the ½ Giants Keg and Zeg move it turning them into boney power with each strike of their Datchi clubs.  The human guards and Keela finish off the rest as the bleeding and aghast Jocasta looks at the three downed guards…downed by Keela and her blasted magical horn.

She stabilizes each but can do little else to help them.  She looks at Keela with utter contempt.

Keg spots several gith on a rock pointing to them.   “Thin lizard men look at me….point at me..”

“We WILL discuss this later”, each say to the other as if in stereo before gathering up the three unconscience men and moving away quickly.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 020
“Secrets Revealed”

“You know Dogg….it could be worse….a lot worse.”  Mania says staring at the dark ceiling in a very dark room.  “We came out here on an adventure to discover the answers to several mysterys.”

“Several?” Dogg replys staring at the tip of his favorite knife.

“Yes.  Several… I’m no complete fool.  You guys are checking me out.  I can tell by the questions you ask and the looks Dutch gives me.”,  Mania turns onto an elbow to better face his rogueish friend.  “All you guys need to do is ask.  I don’t recall much but I’ld tell you everything I remember.”

Dogg looks at him for a moment freezing in motion, then goes back to inspecting his knife.  Several moments go by….  “Okay…I can tell you want to tell me so tell me” he answers while putting the blade back into his hip sleeve.

“Well..in truth I remember little.  I guess the slavers hit me harder than I thought.  I remember growing up in a slave tribe.  I don’t remember names but I do remember faces.  I remember several strangers coming into the village yearly.  One of the people would always take me to gather water and seeds when they came.  One was a mysterious almost elven woman.  The other two were tall thin red heads…1/2 elves I think.  I always knew it it was about me.  What I don’t know.”

Dutch settles down next to Dogg.  “What makes you think they were elven?”

“They were tall and thin…mysterious even.”  Mania replys happy that Dutch has taken interest in him.

“Could be elves….not many have red hair however.  Did they ever show a talent for psionics?”  He says without looking towards him.

“Not that I remember”  pausing for a moment….”Why?”

“Tall, gaunt and mysterious fits several races…..”,  Dogg looks up suddenly suspecting the answer, “Could even be a new race….or Villichi Preistesses.” Offers Dutch.

Dogg settles back thankful he did not mention the one race that fit the description and the mysterious motiff.  In his past dealings with persons wearing a veil, he had heard of a near extinct race called Pyreen.  They were druids and agents of the planet itself that learned to not combat the defilers head on but in secret ways.  Much like a rogue.   Only, their ways of combating the defilers took place over decades, even centuries of time.  Dogg couldn’t comprehend that kind of patience…it was beyond humanly possible.

“Villichi…   That rings a bell but I couldn’t tell you how.  As Preistesses, who do they follow? “,  inquires Mania with a thoughtful look on his face.  He honestly couldn’t remember….

“They follow no one element or modern god.  They are an order.  All of them are born special.  They are born tall , with fiery orange hair and have developed psionics at a very young age…some within their first year of growth.  They have a hidden temple somewhere west of here.  Sometimes the go on journeys through the valley in search of knowledge and others like them.  If ever you meet one, treat her with great respect…they deserve it”  Dutch almost shows a look of compassion or feeling and emotions at that brief moment.

“Yes, well last year my village was ravaged by a sand storm that tore and ripped about houses.  Many people died by the force of the sand tearing into them.  It was horrible.  I remember it well but in a way of if you looked at pictures…not experienced them.”  Mania is speaking quietly and distantly now.  The memories proving overwhelming for him.  “I began to wonder the desert looking for help or other survivors then.”

Dutch bites on his tongue.  He tenses up and gives off a growl not heard as much as felt.

“I recall nearly dieing of dehydration…”  Mania goes on, “…but I saw this stupid bird.  Everywhere I went, there it was.  Whenever I was willing to give up, it would annoy me, forcing me to go on out of spite.  Damn thing saved my life I guess…it lead me to an oasis.”  Mania shifts in the sand seat he had created feeling uncomfortable talking about a bird that saved his life.

“I stayed here for another day trying to recover when Geraldzon’s men found me.  They surprised me, used nets and the way to subdue me.  Next thing I knew I was on a slave ship with several other humans, a dwarf and a elf whom said he was a prince.”  Mania rubs his head at the memory.  “That’s about when you found me.”

“Mania…I know you seek acceptance with us but it’s been crazy lately.  House Shom and the Shadows are having an on/off relationship lately.  Everyone else is caught in the middle.  Now you are also,” answers Dogg.   “We all have secrets.  Most can be shared with a select few..I’m glad you shared yours with us.  It suggests trust.”

Mania…expecting more, waits

Dutch slumps down…”your turn for watch…and Mania-  tommorrow I’ll start to go over the weapon training you hinted at earlier.”  And just like that Dutch closes his eyes and goes to sleep.

Dogg smirks and curls up.

Mania is happy but also feels there is more to his story…..”why can’t I remember…?”


----------



## Horacio

How have I manage to not see this story until now?

Wonderful, you have got me hooked to your story! More, I want more!


----------



## megamania

'allo H.  I've been waiting for a Hive member to check this out and report.   If you like this, you'll like Killer in Kalidnay also.


Enjoy

I hope to get a few more Segments in today so that I can start the second story arc next week.   Deals with the Nibenese nobles, templars and merchant houses a bit.   Game politics...nothing like them.

That is of course if everyone can regroup and deal with Reghast and her Blue Bone gith!


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 021
“Reflections”

“You’re over stepping on the follow through Mania.   Watch me.”  Dutch swings his short sword in his right hand then steps in and swings his left hand.  “To fight with two separate weapons at once you need to build a rythum.  It’s not hack n’ slash.”

Mania trys again.  His impressive grace almost covers up his poor posture.

“ehhh!   Take a break Mania,”  the secretly impressed Dutch grumbles.

In the two days they have been down here Dutch has not only come to like and admire the kid, but come in awe of him.  He is overwhelmingly fast, strong and smart….smart-mouthed that is.  Everything in his gut says this boy is special.  No one is just born this good, this talented.  The Nature’s Defender continues to watch Mania as he continues to practice with a grin only seen on children.  His missing history disturbs Dutch however.  Was he a victum of a mind-bender or was it a truth that was just too damning powerful for his innocent mind to handle?  This boy would make or break any group…that was clear.

This entire trip was beset by omens.  Greene Blewes had a powerful dream.  He confided in him about this.  A dream calling to him.  A dream about water…lots and lots of water.  A place of peace and hope.  It sounds grand…too grand.   But Greene was hooked.  Dutch had seen that look before.  He or another group were going to be sent to Tyr in search of information.  It wasn’t so much destiny but an accepted truth.

Mania swings high then low twirling then runs and jumps onto a large clay vase pretending to be fighting gith.

“Watch those pots!  Have some damned respect for this tomb!”.  Secretly he hopes it will not be there tomb also.  They had tried throwing ropes up but to no avail.  Dogg searched for secret doors but found none.  Mania broke three pots and nearly his elbow trying to stack then climb up the pile to reach the ceiling.  Everyone knew there was a way out…but where?

Mania noisily runs across the row of pots, cracking several.  He leaps up onto the wall and back flips into a fighting stance.  With a big smile, he awaits applause.  After getting none, he continues his game of combating phantom gith.

The people Mania described has Dutch’s curiousity as well.  He has a sinking feeling that was a pyrenn accompanied by two Villichi.  If so, this boy was especially important.  The thought of it, the responcibility of it, bothered Dutch to his stoic simple core.  Could he train such a boy?  Could he make sure he did not become another Valsavis?  How long until the Veiled Alliance made a move.  Certainly by now, their watchers have seen the boy and are judging him even as Greene is.

“OW!”
Dutch turns to see Mania upended beside a tall pot.  “That’ll teach you boy’” is all he can say.

“No Dutch-  he was tripped on something…I saw it.”  Dogg looks around then sees it.  An impossibly thin bland colored cord, thickly covered by webs and silt is found.  Looking to the wall, Dogg follows it and finds a hidden seam in the wall-  behind the vases.   Dogg turns over his shoulder-   “oh Duuutch…” he almost sings.


----------



## Corwyn

Exelent story 

Nice style.

Look forward to reading more of it.

I would look into how some other writers on the boards cover combat for atleast I found the combat sceans a bit confusing and clutterd. 
But that is just a minor point.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 022
“Tombs & Traps”

“I can’t see guys!”, Mania hurriedly and harshly says.  He does all he can to aviod sneezing but fails.  A plumb of fine dust sprays into the air striking to his damp face.  “Wait…maybe I can see something.”

Behind him both Dutch and Dity Dogg look at each other as they try figure out how to get the lit torch to Mania.

“You can see…?” Dogg questions.

Dutch waves it away.  He is beginning to suspect he must always be prepared for surprises when dealing with this enigmatic young man.  “What do you see?”

“No details…just suddenly I went from seeing nothing to seeing the outlines of an archway and a hallway.” Mania pulls himself through the 2ft by 4ft opening set at the base of the floor. “Wow!…I can see even more now that the torch light is shining through.”  He dusts himself off then kneels down to take the torch. 

“The boy is crazy…he fits well with us,” Dogg comments before sliding under the wall.  Dutch, being so much larger of a man just squeezes through.  His heavy waist belt snagging on the brick.

Before Dutch can get to his feet he fears Dogg cry out.   “Ah!  Your eyes Mania…They glow like magic!”

Dutch stands upright as Mania is waving his hand before his eyes then gently to them.  “Ah- that burns!”

“Then stop putting dusty fingers in your eyes,”  Dutch looks around surveying the space.  “It is now clear you have the Will & the Way Mania.   I have seen this before.  You have Starlight vision or Elf Sight as some psions call it.  Your eyes are using everybit of light to see.  Undoubtably the torch is interferring with your sight now.”

“Wow….you’re right.”  Mania has a stunned look on his face …”I’m a mind bender…” he says not sure if he likes the idea of it.

“You’re no mindbender…not yet anyway,”  Dutch motions for them to go down the hallway.

An archway appears on their left about 50-60 feet down from the deadend they just used.  Looking down with the torch, a room can be seen.  Within it are more clay pots with large humaniods depicted on the walls and a script of some sort below.  Peering into the pots, Mania sees skeletal remains of a flat creature that has no arms or legs.  Only a large head and ribs.  Bored with it, he trys his new vision into more pots finding more of the same.

Going back down the hallway another arch appears.  This one leads to a door with two large statues before it.  The statues resemble female versions of the large humaniods.  “Should I check the door for a way in?,” asks Dogg.

“Since we need to find a way out then yes.”  Dutch turns to Mania.  “What do make of it?”

“Me?!?”  He is obviously surprised to be asked such a question by Dutch.  “I don’t know…tomb?” said more as a question than an answer.

“Tomb.   Yes I agree but what of what sort?”

“There are different kinds of tombs?”

“Yes.  Many in fact.  I suspect this is a burial one.  The remains in the jars all suggest food for the undead.”

“Undead!?!” yelps Dogg.  “We can not fool with any undead Dutch!  That would be suicide!”

“ No Dogg.  What I meant was…LOOK OUT!” screams Dutch.

The two female statues (Caryatid Columns) come to life and swing stone long swords hidden by their legs and backside.  Dirty Dogg drops the torch.  It bounces a few times then gives off light at the base of the statues.  The deep shadows give a mencing look to the once seductive figures.  Cracks form along the base of their bare feet then with sharp cracks of breaking stone, the tomb guardians begin to walk away from the wall.

Mania strikes one very hard.  He does no damage but his fingers go numb from the impact.  Dutch swings and weaves both short swords at the closest statue.  Even with incredibly hard strikes he seems to only chip the stone.  Dogg decides to back away before being struck.  “Let the glory hounds deal with this” he thinks to himself.  For what ever reasons, both animated statues try to hit Dutch only.  Each fail.

Mania-  seeing an opportunity swings as hard as he can.  The blow shatters his wooden weapon.  A look of shock and horror crosses his mind and facial features.  Dutch swings chipping the golem – like creature then breaks his off hand weapon on it’s leg.  Doggs crys out for everyone to leave but they are too caught up in the battle to notice him…or anything else.  The statues continue to press Dutch.  Mania inadvertily is struck by the backswing drawing blood from his temple and a string of curses only a Black Sand Raider could approve of.

Dutch continues to fight with his one sword finally catching it just right and breaks the stone guardian.  Mania looks at the arm of it at his feet.  His mind is racing at the possibilities.  Dogg now is stomping his feet in frustration.  He dosen’t consider himself a coward but this is not a fight for him.  Dutch takes a solid hit from the statue as it moves onto him.

Mania reaches down for the staight out reached arm of the broken statue, narrowly avioding being kicked by the still operating one.  Dutch does little to the statue.  Dogg , desperate now, begins to yell at Dutch about the responcibilities he has to Greene.  The column misses again when swinging at Dutch.

Mania swings downward hard breaking off several fingers from his “club”.  Dutch misses entirely also.  The statue takes more wild swings at Dutch but misses each time.  Dogg sputters something about cabin fever before reaching out, cracking his knuckles, seetting forward.  “I don’t  know which is crazier.….”

Desperate to continue to prove himself, Mania rushes at the sculpture hoping to knock it over.  The statue trys to fend him off but misses.  Mania does little more than bruise his shoulder and push it against the wall.  Dutch does get in a solid shot however as it steps away from the wall.  It takes a shot at Dogg as he moves in Dodging it easily.

Mania trys to wrestle the statue but finds it too hard to grasp.  Dutch puts several cracks into it’s surface.  Dogg kicks it, hoping to trip it up.  He will limp now for a few minutes instead.  The statue thrashes about fighting in a method seen only in a Raamian bar fight.

Mania trys again and with all of his might trips it up causing it to fall into a prone position.  Dutch takes this opportunity to shave off a few more chips with his lone Short Sword.  Dogg, knowing how this will end, walks off the sting in his foot smuttering about glory hounds…”….it’s about finesse- not brawn….”
The statue places it’s arm around Mania’s head and drives him HARD into the stone floor effectively freeing it of him.  

Mania, bleeding profusely now from multiple cuts on his forehead and seeing a blurred image trys to just latch onto the statue to unsettle it.  Dutch swings down breaking his sword as a bigger crack begins to form down it’s chest and middrift.  Dogg steps back more turning his head away from the shards of the sword as it bursts.  The Statue reaches for Mania trying to free itself of his weight but is shaken a bit by Dutch’s blow.

“You want it rough b---h!  I’ll give it to you rough!”  Angerily Mania pulls at it grasping the shoulders and wrapping his legs around the female figure’s cracked waist.   Dutch takes this moment to pull out his dagger, his last weapon but a magical one.  “A knife!  A comon’ Dutch!  You’ve got to be kidding!”  Dogg is both amused and paniced by Dutch and Mania’s desperate never say die attitude.  The statue trys to throw off Mania.  When it can’t, it simply rises to it’s feet preparing to lunge back into the stone wall. 
 “uh- oh.  Now this…this is going to hurt….”

Mania trys to get free from the impending stone to stone strike but Dutch strikes fast.  The knife glows slightly then the statue simply crumples apart half burying Mania in it’s ruins.  Dogg stops, dumbfounded…then begins to cry and laugh at the same time.

Ten minutes go by as they strengthen the flame of the torch that nearly went out and Dogg feels safe enough to examine the door.  Dutch bandages up Mania’s head giving it a hard tug in the end with a satisfactory “ow” emitting from Mania.

Dutch and Mania push the door aside.  Dogg holds the torch before him as if it were a holy symbol ment to scare away evil spirits.

“Whoa…….”  Dogg is amazed by the sight within the room.


----------



## megamania

Corwyn said:
			
		

> *Exelent story
> 
> Nice style.
> 
> Look forward to reading more of it.
> 
> I would look into how some other writers on the boards cover combat for atleast I found the combat sceans a bit confusing and clutterd.
> But that is just a minor point. *




Yeah, I know what you mean.  What I have been doing is each paragraph is a round.  Each sentence within the paragragh covers one character. The order of the sentence is based on order of the initiative. 
To break it up a bit I through in quotes or a special effect or descriptive.  In the entry above you saw how Mania got the worst end of this.

I hope to work on it more but I'm no RA Salvatore.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 023
“Goodies”

The room has script along the base and carved statures on the wall as in the other rooms.  However, there is a large stone statue of a humaniod sitting on a throne before them.  Six clay vases sit beside the throne.  Each glitters with a gold-dust wash.  

Dogg looks long and hard before going further.  He has decided to be more cautious now after seeing the statues that came to life.  After several moments go by, it is decided there are no more traps within or guardians.  With this said, Mania begins to open the tall clay pots.

Many things are found inside.  Mania refers to them as “Goodies”.   The goodies are laid out on the floor. Dutch looks long and hard at them.  He knows taking these may allow them to survive but he has never been comfortable with taking from a tomb.  Dogg gently touches each item closing his eyes.  Some times his eyebrows raise when touching.   Mania, feeling naked with no weapon at all simply wants to take the goodies and go.

There is;
A large club that glows when held
Two steel swords of awesome make.  One is a shortsword, the other a longsword.
Three small sacks of metal coins  (total of 600 GD)
A book with unknown inscriptions on the cover
A sack of jewelery

“well…?”  asks Mania in excitement


----------



## Corwyn

Megamania, the last combat was indeed better. Although it was on a smaller scale with just a few combatants. 
In the other fight with the gith ambush on the templar, it was the greater number of people involved which made it confusing.

In a larger fight I would focus one or two figures and just give a global idea of the rest of the fight.
Take a look at the Small Beginnings story by Enkhidu and Dshai.

The rest is quite brilliant


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 024
“More guardians”

The three each look up at the sound they hear.   “Company”, Mania says.

All they can see are very large skeletal figures filling up the hallway leading into the room.  The battle is fierce and bloody.  Dutch and Mania take the most of the damage as Dogg steps in and out strriking from the sides of Mania and Dogg.  In the end, 12 large humaniod skeletons are destroyed.

Mania found his glowing Great Club of great use.  Dutch has one Short sword to replace his two broken ones.  Dogg settles for the Long Sword though he doubts he will ever use it prefering his rapier.  Dutch splits the money evenly and places the rest in an empty pouch.  He says a few prayers and personal thanks to the undead lord these once belonged to.  

Looking about, they find two fooms where the skeletons came from, another storage room that Dogg finds using the same secret door as before.  This leaves a long corridoor and another room with two statues similar to those that nearly killed mania before.

Thinking themselves better prepared and knowledgeable, they walk boldly to the statues.  One is destoried even as it begins to move.  The other gets in one swing before Dutch finishes it off.  “Magic can be good.”

Behind this door are more clay pots.  Most of the goods are rotted away and useless.  They decide to rest here to better recover.  The door looks like trouble to Dutch.


----------



## megamania

I goofed on XP eariler.  Dogg and Mania have now just reached 4th level.  Sorry.


----------



## megamania

Corwyn said:
			
		

> *Megamania, the last combat was indeed better. Although it was on a smaller scale with just a few combatants.
> In the other fight with the gith ambush on the templar, it was the greater number of people involved which made it confusing.
> 
> In a larger fight I would focus one or two figures and just give a global idea of the rest of the fight.
> Take a look at the Small Beginnings story by Enkhidu and Dshai.
> 
> The rest is quite brilliant  *




I am hoping to do that once I have a few levels built up.  The current main character, Mania, has plenty of potencial as a fighter/psy warrior with a sense of drama.  Being so early in the story, I want people to remember the characters and what they can and can't do.

For example, Dogg rolls really poorly as of late.  Dutch has scored about 6 critical hits since Segment 22 but it has been all undead and constructs-  thus useless.  Mania comes and goes.


'course this may mean nothing in the end.  Between HPs being retracted and the damage Dutch and Mania just took, it looks grim for them indeed.

Thankyou for the support and useful thoughts.


----------



## megamania

oh-  as far as large battles-

17 gith, 32 skeletons vs a templar, a cleric, 9 humans and 2 1/2 Giants.  If I still have the notes when the scanner arrives, I'll have to scan it in.  Madden would be proud!


----------



## Roman

This was quite some update Megamania! 

I am pessimistic about the future of the heroes though, since the battering they took must have left them very much weakened by now.


----------



## megamania

yup-   dogg and mania are in the 10 pt range with Dutch being 30 (he is 10th level so that is a lot).   Battles didn't go as expected.  Worst yet,  iron rations are gone.
Jocasta and Keela are going to kill each other if Reghast and the gith don't first.  

Welcome to Darksun!


----------



## Horacio

Darksun is merciless, harsh and mortal, and your story shows it, I like it a lot!


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Darksun is merciless, harsh and mortal, and your story shows it, I like it a lot! *




Any bets on when Jocasta and Keela go at it?  Placing a LG and a LE priest-like characters together to lead a group is insane


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Darksun is merciless, harsh and mortal, and your story shows it, I like it a lot! *




Next story arc will show this in a different manner-   I'm going to deal with Nobility, Merchant Houses and Templars!


----------



## Roman

megamania said:
			
		

> *
> Any bets on when Jocasta and Keela go at it?  Placing a LG and a LE priest-like characters together to lead a group is insane *




Not necessarily - they are both lawful, so I think a conflict is avoidable, as they are both likely to 'stick to the rules'.


----------



## Horacio

Roman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not necessarily - they are both lawful, so I think a conflict is avoidable, as they are both likely to 'stick to the rules'. *




Maybe direct conflict yes, but they are going to have hundreds of minor crashes, so a direct conflict is likely...


----------



## megamania

Without giving up too much info,  this is a prelude to why these two young ladies will hate each other's guts!  Hope to update further this weekend.   Haven't had time to do much this week.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 025  
“Reghast”

Drenz had survived the attack of the ½ Giant army.  At least that’s what he told his overseer.  He was barely injured, most of the damage from falling down a rocky dune in a blind run.  The news impressed his overseer.  Jaxza immediately ran to tell his overseer of the news.  Drenz felt a promotion coming.  Maybe his choise of females.  Yes, that would be fine to Drenz.

Someone broke his hedonenistic thoughts by calling him repeatedly then swatting him on his haunched over back.  He was requested to go to the stone house!   Drenz pictured females and shiney things were his.  Then the realization set in….he was going to see Reghast.

He knew little for sure of Reghast.  He had never seen the mysterious leader.  He had heard enough rumors to know this was for the best.  No, Drenz’ luck may have run out.  Rumors had it that Reghast was not a gith.  He was something else.  Not better…just something else.  Something powerful and unstopable.  He had bested several chieftans and shamans in the past few months.  Rumors had it that he ate his defeated foes.  Eating one’s foes was not unheard of in times of poor food supplies…but Reghast did this when food was plenty.  Drenz fears Reghast.

Walking through the joined camps,  Drenz recognized three gith tribes besides his own, the Sand Howlers.  He saw Blue Bones.  He saw Black Bloods.  And he saw his tribes enemy- the Crimson Tooth.  There was little trust between the four tribes.  There was even open hatred between some.  It was only Reghast and his terrible power and might that controlled the tribes.  The same gith person he was about to see.

The stone house was buried in a massive sand dune.  It resembled a similar stone house he went into before.  It had an evil spirit within….a banshee his overseer called it.  Many brothers died fighting it.  Whenever it was defeated, it would return the next night to kill brother gith again.  It did not have what Reghast was looking for.

Stone columns held the sand away from the doors.  Inside were stone rooms decorated with monsters and humans.  Something other than a banshee was here also.  Reghast tried to kill it but couldn’t.  Reghast instead chased it away.  Reghast became more powerful than ever.  Now he searches the stone house, looking for secrets and power.  Now I go here.

Drenz was lead through the front entrance, past the columns.  Inside was darkness.  No lights, no torches.  Reghast demanded this after chasing away the creature that lived inside.  His will was done.  The first room had supplies captured from human females in above ground forts.  Further in were secret things only Reghast understood.  No other gith was permitted to touch most of this secret stuff.


Drenz makes a few turns then arrives to a room with a pool of water within it.  Light comes from the pool.  The two other gith that led Drenz here quickly go back and close the door.  Drenz sees nothing else within the room.

“Well?”  a cold chilling voice says from everywhere.  “What news do you have for me?”

Drenz looks everywhere but sees nothing.  He feels something crawl quickly over his bare feet.  He steps back quickly and repeatedly until his back touches the wall.  A scittering sound can be heard but not placed.

“Well?”  loudly is the question repeated.

Drenz looks about and notices the fllor is moving….no…crawling!   The floor is covered with centipedes and bugs.   “Ahhhhh!”   A strong arm seems to come from no where and holds him by the pointed chin.

“Tell me of the army…the ½ Giant army!”  red pinlights appear before him.   “Tell me before my pets grow too hungry to command and control!”

Drenz can not help himself.  He tells Reghast the Horrible everything.  How it was a few humans with only 2 ½ Giants that defeated him and his tribe.  If a gith could cry, Drenz surely would have.  

Reghast scitters back and thinks about what he has been told.   “Thankyou little githling…now for your reward….”

Drenz screams.   And screams….and no third scream can be heard but in his mind.

Reghast stares at the mound of vermin before him thinking to himself.    “The humans come……”


----------



## Horacio

Wow, great update!


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 026
“Fasston”

Three days ago……


The templar knew he was here.  She looked around searching for him within the couryard of the noble’s house.  She found the sleeping guards at the gate.  She found the sleeping guards at the Stables.  Now she found the house very quiet.  The Templar was new.  So was the young rogue trying to impress me.  The rogue was on the roof, the templar about to enter the house, and I, I was about to warn the young boy when I lost track of him.   

Oh sorry-   my name is Fasston.  Fasston the Warrior.  I am an agent of the Nibenese Veiled Alliance.

Normally I do a lot of the dirtier work for the secret group of mages trying to undermine the Sorcerer-King defilers.  Tonight, I am one of three judges of  Add’s final test to join us.  The young boy has proven to be very competant and cunning.  For the final test, we asked for him to steal a family sword from a noble’s home.  This family has placed all three daughters into the templerate.  Very unfortunate…for them.  

The lad reappears inside.  He is near the sword but so is the girl.  Hmmm….it’s Geas.  I liked her…once.  We had a grand time at the festival two years ago….but’s a different story.  This story is how I came to help Dirty Dogg and his friends.

Likos and Plybooth are invisible, as am myself.  We still need to be careful however.  The templar could hear us, and the scrolls the boy used may wear off soon.  That could be…ugly.  Geas goes into the next room and Add picks the sword from the wall.  An alarm goes off.   It’s about to go ugly!

The boy sprints out as Geas runs out not realizeing the boy has already gone over the wall.  The boy accomplished his goal.  Now we need to evaluate it and determine if he will join us.   That is when I got the call.

Now….

Fasston, a sinewy fighter with several pouches filled with spell components on his belt and wrist bands stands before the Free Tribe-  Hill Hoppers.  These men and women are escaped slaves and “criminals” from Nibenay and a few from Gulg.   Some saved by Fasston himself.

He sits at the table with the village’s leaders asking for help.  He received a call for help from an agent in the field investigating Gith activity.  Several Templar forces went out.  None have returned but sources suggest there is a gith force out there strong enough to take over several templar posts.  Anything that strong will over run this village easily.  The call allowed him and others to locate and scry him and his friends.  They are trapped and lost. And  unknown to them, surrounded by Gith.  A powerful defiler, reinforced by undead, is also there, within the catacombs.

The leaders listen carefully.  This decision may destroy the village….it’s people…it’s crops.  They come to a decision slowly and with great caution.


----------



## Suldulin

still reading, still enjoying, still wishing I knew someone who was running an messageboard d20 Darksun game and had an opening


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 027    
“Storm Front”

Jocasta didn’t like what she saw.  

Clouds were devoloping to the west over the area known for massive city ruins.  She had seen this once, years ago, with her father on a caravan run.  At that time they took refuge in the Cresant Forest.  High winds developed that lifted and shot out sand particles and debris.  At high rates of speed, the sand could remove skin and muscle from a body within minutes.  These clouds spoke of that power.

Keela didn’t like having to rely on Jocasta’s knowledge of the desert.  She hated to admit it, but this was only the third time outside of the sight of the city walls.  She was horried to see a man torn apart by a cacti.  A cacti!  She was uncertain to believe Jocasta or not when told the very ground and rocks could kill a person also.  Oh how she hated this freeman!

Keela also heard her speaking to the guards during a break.  This was a rescue attempt!  She had friends scouting the gith that she feared were lost.  How dare her!  Only templars were allowed to use city resources to do such a thing.  This freeman had to pay but how?  If they survived this, the members of House of Blewes would be in good standing.  Any accidents would be questioned by her superiors.  She would have to wait to gain her revenge.  This was okay however.  Time allows for planning.  Planning allows for understanding.  Understanding allows for complete destruction.  For now, she would study Jocasta Blewes and learn to understand her.

Jocasta understood she irritated the templar.  Why did the high templar place both in charge of such a small group?  Was it to purposely pit them against each other?  And why Keela?  She had few survival skills for such a mission.  “Enough of this….we need to find shelter..quickly.  A sand storm is brewing to the west.  It will be here within the hour.” Jocasta said aloud trying to drive her thoughts of negativity and judging away.

One of guards asked for permission to speak to Jocasta while looking with a lowered head to Keela.  “I have heard of a series of  small ruins near here to the west.  I know not how far away but it would be shelter.”

Jocasta resides in the fact that this may be their only chance.  “Thankyou Dewstan.  I believe you may be right.  It is our only chance.”  Secretly she hopes the Gith are not there also.  They know the lands better than her or Dewstan combined…..

20 minutes later they come to a rise in the sand.  A hole is clearly visible on the top.  

Keela motions to it-  “You do not expect me to crawl into that?”

Thinking breifly of the thought with an embarrassing sense of eagerness…”No, the storms passing may bury the hole opening or worse-  fill it with us within it.  The ruins must be……

“Oh no………”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 028
“Sneaky Thieving Rogue”

Pushing with all of his might, Dogg  slowly moves the trigger mechanism aside.  He checks once more for traps or guardians.  He finds none and trys to move silently through the air shaft.  “Figures it would be Mania to do something disgusting and discover a means out,”  Dogg thinks.  Dogg’s stomach growls audibly in hunger as reaches another stone block.  No traps are found on this one.

A sharp pain rises in Doggs side.  Paniced to missed a needle trap he checks.  “oh- it’s the panic button.” He thinks.

He loses himself in deep thought.  It was a few years ago now that he first met the man that would change his outlook in life forever.  He was still looking for work at taverns in Nibenay when he saw a staggering man in an alley.  Going there, he found a man run through by a sword and scorched as if struck by a torch repeatedly.   He brought the man to his assembled shelter in an abondoned section of city.  Here he nursed him and hid him.  Later he learned this man worked for the Veiled Alliance and was attacked by Nibenay’s city forces.  He would have died that night in the alley if not for him.  The man, in graditude, gave his a jagged crystal and said it summon him if he was within a few days trip away.  The man-  Fasston.

He never saw him again but allows felt he was there…watching.  Several days ago he tried to use the crystal.  He guessed he had to but hold it and think about being rescued.  He was never told how to use it but had seen similar devices before by other Alliance members.  

So much for the glorious rescue.

Indirectly it was Mania whom figured out a means out.  All of our stomachs hurt from lack of food.  His spoke out and was quite rancid.  He made a comment about so much for the fresh air.  At that point both Dutch and myself looked at each other.  We had crossed a few sealed doors but the air wasn’t stale.  Fresh air was coming in from somewhere.  It took a day but we found air vents set high.  The vents were just large enough for me to use so here I am…crawling through trapped vents looking to get out and free the door from the other side to allow Mania and Dutch in.

He sees a mild glow ahead of him.  He inches silently to it and sees a large pool of water with a faint blueish-green emmitting from within.  The room itself is very large and fairly empty.  Except for below.  He sees several cloth bundles and books at the base of the wall, next to the door.  Even from here in the dark, he can see the lever barring the door.   

He drops almost quietly to the floor.  He steps on something that crunches benength his feet.  Concerned, he looks closer trying to keep the torch from touching anything.  It’s dieing embers show a large centipede of garish colors and patterns.  “EH!” he says with a disgusted look on his face.   He goes to frre the bar when his curiousity gets the better of him.   He checks out the bundles.

What he finds brings a smile onto his face.   He begins to hum as he checks for traps on the door and barring latch.

He stops humming abruptly as a low long howl can be heard…………………….


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 029
“The Idiot”

Fasston asked for help but got so much more.   Behind him stood twenty escaped slaves.  Some were accomplished gladiators or rogues.  And best of all, 5 Veiled Alliance members of good standing.  They wiped out the first two groups of Gith and even some zombied gith.  He was following the warmth and glow of his gem that matched Dirty Dogg’s and knew he he was close.

So why was it the elemental lords were against him now?   One of the freemen was a skilled ranger and recognized the formation of clouds ahead of them.  A storm was coming.  There was no where to go.  Several of the mages suggested they could work magics with their stored energy to create shelters and buffers.  

Ready to give up and find shelter, Fasston then noticed a fleeing gith scout.  He took off to get the lone gith as did a few others.  When they came over the ridge into the building winds they stopped quickly.

“Was this part of your plan Fasston you idiot?” answered sarcastically a freeman.  

Before them, stood several score of Gith.  Most preparing for the oncoming storm and the darkness it always brought.  Across the way, Fasston could see several stone columns supporting an entrance to a tomb or at the very least a shelter.  Above that, walking forward but looking over their shoulders at the storm were two 1/2 Giants and a handful of humans.  A templar force.

Dogg was within the shelter……


----------



## Horacio

Great updates!!!

Wow, your story hour is making me miss my Dark Sun campaign...


----------



## megamania

spent today tracking characters, traits, personalities and reasons for existing....4 pages worth for Segment 001-023!  Pictures next week  (I think).  New computer this weekend


----------



## megamania

been fooling with my new computer...should be updating like a mad man soon (complete with pictures!)


----------



## megamania

Since I am dieing to play with my scanner-   here is the original comicbook page of the Prologue from about 1998.


----------



## megamania

....and another page.   These are scanned photocopies.   I can't find the originals anymore.


----------



## megamania

That was before owning a computer.   Now for a version I did about around 2000 using a computer to do the print/panel work.


----------



## megamania

ouch...resolution is waaaay offf


----------



## megamania

Try a piece of the newer page....


----------



## megamania

Mania vs a Gith-


----------



## megamania

The evil Gith leader-  Reghast!


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 030
“Ill Winds Part I” 

“What is it merchant’s daughter?” questions with demand Keela.  She turns to look in the general direction of Jocasta site.  Gith.   “They use the ruins also for shelter!  We must destroy them to survive!”, the templar demands. She waves the 2 ½ giants, Keg and Zeg, forward and the four surviving fighters follow.

Suddenly several fireballs erupt within the masses of the gith.  A battle has broken out.  Jocasta holds back trying to see through the rising sand that seems to be attacking them.  She can not identify the small but welcomed force but can count roughly a score of swarming fighters armed with swords coming down the opposite face of the sandy valley.  “This is getting out of hand,” Jocasta mumbles under her voice.

Jocasta holds back staying on the sand dune.  She is injured and poorly prepared spell-wise for this campaign.  “What can I do to help….? She ponders to herself.

The fighters and ½ Giants race over smoldering burnt and broken bodies of gith to reach the ones that avoided the first fiery explosions.  The ½ giants don’t seem to notice or care that a second party is attacking the gith from the opposite side using deadly area effect spells of mass destruction.  Suddenly they find themselves surrounded by rising dead gith zombies.   “Uh…?”, is all Zeg can say before swinging again.

Keela tries her best to rush with the others into combat but finds she can not keep up with them.  Then to her right she sees a large gith wearing crude tortoise armor wielding a glowing sword.  She rushes towards him believing (correctly) that he is a leader or possible chieftain.  

They trade swings testing each other before committing to mortal combat.  

The winds pick up speed and grit.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 031
“Ill Winds Part II”

“HIT ‘EM BEFORE THEY DEGROUP!” screams Fasston and he begins to ride the sandy avalanche he and 17 warriors have accidentally created by rushing down the sand-covered ruin.  Strange he thinks to himself as 5 green beads of brightly glowing elderich energy shot out with a sizzle from behind him.  “Two entrances or two separate stone buildings that face each other…? “

The energy reaches the gith that were in groups organized by tribes exploding killing dozens instantly.  Sand and burnt bits of gith rain down on survivors whom now face Fasston and his forces.  The gith leaders surge forward commanding their remaining troops using intimidation.  Those that do not follow their immediate leaders follow the large gith that runs from inside the stone house remains (tomb).  

The battle becomes a stalemate quickly.  Neither side able to advance.  The mages are now attacked but the gith defilers.  Flaming spheres roll about forcing the mages and the fighters with bows to spread out and take cover.  The wind in their faces makes it very hard for the archers to hit anything.  Suddenly web-like strands sprout out of nowhere entangling archers then the fleeing mages.   A large black robed figure stares with red eyes from the darkness and sanctuary of the stone house.

The two remaining mages can only realize they are doomed.  Their link with the earth strong enough to determine this is a powerful force of evil and defilement before them.  They use their last fireballs on it hoping to kill it instantly.

Thus the preservers and defilers commit to a mage duel of mortal combat.

The winds pick up speed and grit.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 032
“Ill Winds Part III” 

Reghast is deeply disappointed.  The magic he has come to believe emits from his githian artifact can not be found.  The coming storm will delay his journey to the next tomb to explore.  His centipede familiar crawls from his pocket to his cowl and disappears within its darkness.  “Yes Seeteedeenee, we will find it.  We will free our people and become a nation.   I will be its Sorcerer-king and ruler.  All we need to do is find the great Githian tomb.

“Eh….the scouts have seen the two ½ Giants again. We should go to the surface my pet.”

He seems to glide through the darkness instead of walking.  He is pained by the dim light that flares before him marking the exit to the surface world.  The painful, even deadly, light shows a scene of utter chaos.  Before him are gith attacking humans.  His defilers are attacking robed mages on the opposite bank using rolling fireballs.  The two ½ Giants are visible through the blowing winds.  Reghast waves his green thumbless hands and recites arcane words and the dead burnt gith begin to pick themselves up from the sand and crude glass chunks.  The ½ Giants turn and see them and turn their attention to them instead of the gith.  

A volley of arrows rain into the tomb.  Even with the shelter and winds, a few reach their mark.   “Raaarrrgh!”   The cloaked gith-like creature begins to caste a new spell.  Webs burst from the thin air and entrap the archers.  A second web entraps two mages. 

The strengthening winds obscure more sunlight and the gith sorcerer seem to grow stronger…..


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 033
“Ill Winds Part IV”

“I’m not going to ask where you found these healing potions and items of magic….”, Dutch says to Dogg before gulping down the fluid.   

“I have never seen anything like this before.”, Mania looks at his magical fluid, “I never knew magic could be held within fluid.”

“Older magic was done this way…before mages found it easier to use fruit and food stuffs to contain their magic.  My cell lea…my limited recollection of magic theories suggest it has something to do with how food, fruit especially, is grown from the earth where the power comes to give magic.”  Dogg sheepishly says before turning away and drinking his potion.

“Do you feel that Dogg?…”, Dutch rises his nose as if to smell deeply the air.  “We are near an exit….very near.”

They rummage through the collected bundles and goods a bit more.  Various weapons are found that are quickly strapped on.  Books and maps written in either code or an ancient language are found.  Dogg takes a few of these as well.  

They move forward following the fresh air.  The need for a torch is gone as flickering torches lit the way out.  “The flames are waving….a strong wind is building.”, comments Dutch.

Then dim daylight can be seen from a cracked open door.  Dutch moves forward but stops in horror.  “Defilers!”  He is staring at fungus that withers and dies abruptly.  The sound of battle is heard now when the wind dies down.  

Quietly, the three move to the door and see a robed figure very busily casting spells.  Several green beads of energy arc towards him.  Dogg pulls Dutch and Mania back as ripples of magical fire claw suddenly from outside.  “Fireball” whispers Dogg.  His leg is smoldering but unharmed.   

Dutch and Mania both now charge out and strike the robed figure.  It drops to a knee. Turns to face them and Mania is fully repulsed.  Centipedes crawl and wither about his face as if it were a second skin.  Suddenly-  he falls apart into the form of 1000’s of centipedes and rushes like a wave over Dogg and into the darkness.  

Mania is about to become sick when he sees they are not alone.  Jocasta is fighting a gith defiler and losing.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 034
“Ill Winds Redirecting”

Dutch and Mania rush to her side.  Mania misses in his frantic attempt to strike down the Gith defiler.  Dutch, however, strikes clean and drop the vile creature.  Dogg rushes out of the tomb door as he finds 1000’s of centipedes skittering over his feet.  His fear is overwhelming and he can not fight it.

The winds pick up strength.  Pieces of the burnt then cut and crushed gith warriors roll and tumble on the sand.  The webbed slave tribe members and mages give in as the sand covers them and cuts off their access to air.  

The surviving templar forces gather around Keela and make for the main tomb entrance.  She uses the ½ Giants as a moving wall to protect her skin from the sand blasting winds.

Soon everyone is in the protection of the tomb’s columned entrance.  Surviving are Dutch, Mania, Dogg and Jocasta.  Keela has her two ½ giants and four warriors (of 10) remaining.  Fasston came with five preservers and 20 warriors lead by two leaders.  Only two mages survive and only 6 of the slave tribe members make it in.

“The winds are strong…we will be lucky if we are only trapped here for a day”, replies the watchful Dutch to Fasston.  “Aye…. And wonder how long the templar will survive…?”, he says turning away.

The first chamber inside is large.  Keela and her forces move to one side; the slave tribe to another, leaving the House of Blewes members to their own side.  Only Fasston and Jocasta move around.  He tries to help any he can and she then heals the rest using the powers of the Elements.

“I hate to bring this up but didn’t that centipede guy go into here?” asks quietly Mania to Dutch and Dogg.

“Perhaps it will face a moving statue also.”, grumbles Dogg.  Dogg so hates sandstorms.  The sand gets into everything…absolutely everything.   “We should try to get more of these torches relite.”  Both Dogg and Mania take burning torches and move to other unlit ones to reignite them. 

As Mania moves about he can not help but notice the templar forces.  ½ Giants.  They are so large!  Each stands over 10 feet tall and has a wrist as large as Mania’s thigh.  He has heard several stories of these creatures.  One story suggests Nibenay has 1000 of these creatures in it’s military.  If so- no wonder everyone fears them as they do.  They seem extremely loyal to the warrior in their midst.

He moves towards them to light the single torch not lit.  The warrior watches him.  He turns to the warrior- “I am Mania.  I work within the House of Blewes.  You are….?”, he asks.

“Keela Bannartck, of the noble family Bannartck of Nibenay, Wife to Nibenay, Sorcerer-king of Nibenay.” she replies as she removes the faceplate from her helmet.  She smiles at the young man and gives him a nod of acknowledgement and introduction.  “Greene has chosen a good boy in you.”

Mania- surprised the warrior is one- a female and two- a templar snaps out of it when referred to being a boy.  “I am no mere boy-  I am a man….er..”,  He realizes just how stupid he sounded and puts his head down and prepares to move on.

Keela notices Jocasta’s keen interest in their interaction.  She recalls how she was searching for lost members here.  The search seemed more personal than professional.  The boy was cute….    A cruel and delightful thought crosses over her mind.  Revenge is best when strikes within the core was a family motto, one of many, now she understood it.

“Could you help me out this heavy armor?” She asks.  Two of her warriors move forward but she stops them with a wave of her hand.  “Could you Mania?”, she asks with a smile a succubus would envy having.  “Begin with my breast plate please..”   Mania suddenly realizes he stopped breathing for a moment then without the slightest bit of hesitation begins to undress her from her armor.

“The Bi---!” Jocasta mutters sharply as she mends a burn on a mage’s arm.  The mage sees it and understands it completely without a second glance.  

“Do not blame the boy Jocasta Blewes,” Utto says with the greatest composure, “That is her greatest weapon.  He can not fight that which he doesn’t see or comprehend.  He will see it eventually and that is when he should be judged.  Give him time to see you for you.”  

“What do you imply!  I see nothing in him.  He is but a boy!”  She replies with her face down aggressively applying the salve to the burns on his leg.  “It doesn’t matter to me.”  She says quietly.

Fasston and Dogg give each other a nod.  Fasston knows it has to be this way.  There are agents of the sorcerer-king here.  He would kill them but is tired and may need the strength of the ½ Giants to dig out once the storm ends.  Fasston notes that Dutch seems preoccupied with a doorway leading deeper into the tomb.  He is staring at so much that it seems like a style of meditation.  He walks to Dogg and says something to him.  Both then bring extra torches to the door and leave them there lit.  

Noting Fasston’s attention.  Dutch goes to him and the Preservers.  “The creature we struck was no gith…nor was it alive.  It was an undead I have never encountered before.  Very powerful and dangerous.

“What can we do?”, asks Dazzion, the other surviving mage.  Many of our spells are used up.  Most of the warriors are dead or too injured to fight further.”

“Like many undead, this one found light harmful.  We need to keep the doorway lit the entire time we are here.”  Dutch looks about.  Except for the templar section, he had become the leader of this group of survivors.  It was not a welcomed station.  He preferred to be on his own or in a very small group.  It was then he saw Jocasta and her source of distraction.  Mania was within the templar group.  Talking to her like a friend.

Both Dogg and himself had revealed too much to the unproven boy while in the tombs.  If he was to pass this to the templar not only could their lives be in danger but also Greene’s life.


----------



## Horacio

Great updates! 

The story is really good, It has mad eme want to plat Darksun again, and everytime I come here I want it more and more


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 035
“Bumbling in the Dark”

The two tall dark dressed elves moved about in the dark passageway carefully.  They were late and knew their clan leader would punish them.  They belonged to the Shadows.  The Shadows was an elite elven group of assassins, thieves and doers of dark mischief.   Many thought they were centrally located within Nibenay.  In truth, they came from beneath it.

Like most of the city-states, Nibenay was built and rebuilt over 1000’s of years.  Often, these new buildings were built over existing ones.  In some cases, the old city ruins were basements and cellars of current ones.  Sometimes the current owners knew of this and used the extra space.  Others were completely in the dark.  If the ignorant owners have an access to a chain of rooms or buildings hidden underground, the Shadows would use it.  If discovered, the owner would meet with an accident.

It was this way with the current situation.  A building owned by a noble family of Nibenay had an access to a new previously undiscovered section.  It was discovered by a ½ breed slave looking to join the Shadows.  He thought it might give him freedom.  It did.  His freedom was death, the ultimate freedom.

Dancerean and Liassoan had never been in these passageways before.  They were given a verbal map.  Somewhere within their memorized map was an error.  Either they missed a turn, or this was a test.  Sometimes new members were purposely mislead within the tunnels.  This was done to test their expertise at surviving.  It was a cruel method but common within the society and the various races.

“That room has a faint glow…perhaps it is our meeting chamber.”, replied Dancerean.  The two elves moved silently towards it.

“This is not the room we seek”, answers Liassoan.  Inside are tall statues of pained humans.  Beyond those a pedestal from which the glow comes from.  “However, this room looks worthy to search further.”, his greed overcoming his need for speed.

Searching for traps and other dangers the two elves creep up to the pedestal.  As they climb short steps to it, they see a large gem.  It is the gem that glows.  Within their black cowls, the two elves smile and evil smile.  With a gem of that size, not only will they not be punished for their tardiness, but may be rewarded.

It is dark now.  The gem and the two elves have moved on through another passage.  Then a faint sound is heard.  It is similar to a laugh but more of a cackle.  Then a similar colored light to the gem ignites from around the edges of a block on the wall behind the pedestal.  Incredibly hot steam and the smell much like death rushing forward.  A loud thud is heard as the heavy stone moves forward and comes to the ground.

“…….ffffrrrreeeeedom….”


----------



## megamania

The first story arch has ended.  Mania has been introduced.  However, is he a hero, a villian or just a boy becoming a man?  Perhaps something more.

Glad to see you are still reading Horacio.  This Storyhour is how I can still "play" Darksun.  As you can see based on the newest segment,  I am starting up a story to take place within Nibenay and it's underground.  After that....who knows.

Horacio and other readers-   any preferences on story direction?

Now that I am past the large (too large to organize) battle with Gith, I hope to get out 5+ segments a week.

enjoy-   Andy


----------



## Corwyn

Just chiming in to say that I'm still reading. And liking it verry much!!!

I would like to see more of Mania and Dogg.

Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 36   
“The White Hand”

OOC/OOS (story)

I use a version of the Merchant’s calendar.  I have 13 months in a year.  12 months of 30 days and one month of 15 days.  This last month is often festive followed by a period of morning, as it is the times of the Dragon Levy.  Few travel outside of the cities during this thirteenth month in fear of the dragon.

Segment 36 begins on the 		Day 26
Month of the Templar (3rd month of the year)
				Season 23* (of 77 yearly cycles that equal a King’s Age)
				King’s Age (KA) 190

					* Ral’s Contemplation


Now…on with the story-

The White Hand was one of the busiest taverns in Nibenay.  It was located near to the West Gate.  It was one of the few area freemen, nobles and travelers could mingle freely.  It was a unique building.  It was one of the largest non-state owned buildings.  The Noblefamily of Killowax owned it.  The youngest two sons ran it.  There were four levels to it.  Each overlooked a fighting pit collectively known as the Blood Sands.  Everyday a series of fights took place here.  These fights consisted of fighters hired/owned by nobles for betting and championships to personal feuds being settled.  There was always something to fight for.

Mixed in with this loud and rocking place was the Veiled Alliance.  They could signal each other here for meetings and other arrangements.  One of the bar maidens worked for them under an apprenticeship.  Of course, there were also two others that spied for the templars.  ALL of them searched for information to sell or trade with someone.

It is in The White Hand we find two heroes.  These heroes were part of a scouting party that aided in the overthrow of the Gith recently.  One of the tradehouses has created an open tab for them.  One is using it to his fullest.

“Mania…yous should slow downd a bit.  Yous drink likes that and you’lls be on the slaves block” Dogg, or Dirty Dogg to several women here, is having a good time.  He comes here once a week at least to listen for rumors and usable information for his employer- Greene Blewes and for his friends in the resistance- the Veiled Alliance.  Tonight however, it is strictly time to enjoy life and the living of it.

“Ise okay Dougz” Mania has never been here.  Or at least he doesn’t ever remember being here before.  He has lost much of his memories until about a month ago.  He remembers bits and pieces of it but there are no feelings to go with them.  He clings to them but fears their reality.  He is also remarkably gifted.  He is stronger, faster and smarter than most anyone he has ever known.  He has learned that he has the gift of psionics.  His biggest problem however is still himself.  He came to know this recently.  It is as if something compels him to do things to push away friends and allies. He overheard Dutch and Greene speaking.  Greene feels he is boy trying hard not to grow up.  Dutch had some things less pleasant to say.  Although he knows Dutch likes him.  That is the other problem.   People like him.  He attracts people to him regularly.  

A seductive looking woman of House Shom walks by.  She places a small crystal on the table secretly as she walks by.  Mania misses it in his drunken abuse.  Dogg sees it.  With a cocky smile he palms it.  He closes his eyes and gets an image of the same woman, in a candlelit room, taunting and teasing him.  He opens his eyes and looks for her in the crowd.  He sees her by the balcony looking at him.

“’Sure you cand make it back Mania?”  Asks Dogg without looking at him.

“Hummmm…. Oh sures …sures I cans”, he answers with sleepy eyes.  “Whys..?”

“Gotta go”, He says suddenly sobering up.

As he leaves, Mania begins to slip down his chair with a goofy look on his face.

After about ten minutes of looking at the bottom of his table, two large muls come over.

“That him?”

Sharp nod

“Don’t look much like a hero.”

Toothy grin

“Street, cell or slavery?”

Twinkle in his black eyes


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 037
“Business, Nothing Personal”

SCRRRRRRRREEEEEEEE  THOOM!

SCRRRRRRRREEEEEEEE THOOM!

“oooooh my head….”

THOOM!

“Oh my aching head….what is that sound…?”

THOOM!   THOOM! CRUNCH!  BZZZT! BZZZT!

Painfully the light enters his world of confusion.

CRUNCH  CRUNCH   CRUNCH   

Slowly, as if held back, he turns his pale green head to the sound.

……SCRRREEEEEEEEEE   quietly skitters away the bug-eating lizard above him.

“I know I drank too much when a lizard sounds like a Mekillot,” thinks the still drunken Mania.

He slows sits up and takes in his environment.  He is in a stone worked cell.  No window.  Only a door and a small lit (but still very bright) torch.  His cellmate is nothing but a lizard and it’s lunch.  The cell itself is about 6x6 feet and 8 feet tall.  He decides this is enough for now and curls up to sleep more.

An hour or two go by.   

Then another.

Finally he awakens…just to be ill.   Again.

A few minutes later a latch is removed and Mania knows he is about to get a visitor.  The visitor is a ½ Giant like Mul wearing sharp studded leather armor.  He snarls at Mania.  The sound alone makes him wince.  “The master is ready to speak to you.”

Placing a noose connected to a wooden staff around his neck, Mania is pulled out of the cell and directed down a narrow hallway to another room.  Inside sits comfortably a rich pompous looking noble or merchant house family member.  He turns to Mania with as much curiosity as disdain.

“You are the Hero of House Blewes.”  Spoken as much as a remark of displeasure as it is a question.  “You embarrassed my house…..not wise.  My father has asked that I redeem the family somehow.  You will be that redemption.”

Still fuzzy, Mania looks at him.  “Well, if it’s not our favorite Shom family member- Giovvo.  What can I do to you today.  Could I advice a good weight loss program?”

A look of shock crosses his face.  Drunk, drugged and beaten and still he can insult the second in command of House Shom!  He should be put to death!

“My father has requested that you are paid to fight in the Blood Sands for our house.  More specifically, you are to punish a few low lives within the organization that will also fight in the arena.”

“And if I refuse?”

“No one refuses Asslo Shom…no one.”

“Does Greene or Jocasta know I am held by your family?”

“They know you are a guest with our family.”

Closing his eyes and taking in a deep breath through his nose and exhaling forcibly in a deep sigh Mania sees the picture…. the whole picture.   “I am to fight your men, men meant to kill me before everyone.  In some twisted way this redeems you to your father since it was House of Blewes that got credit for helping the templars…not you…to defeat the gith.  Since I am being “paid” this makes it legal and suggests my agreement and further insults Greene.   You are a bastard.”

“Business, nothing Personal”, replies the grinning Giovvo.


----------



## Horacio

Very good update, shows very well the twisted politics of merchant houses...


----------



## Suldulin

great stuff and still reading and enjoying, but, what happened in the tomb with the gith and the templar, how did they end up getting out?


----------



## megamania

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *great stuff and still reading and enjoying, but, what happened in the tomb with the gith and the templar, how did they end up getting out? *




Eventually when Jocasta and Keela come back into the picture, you will see.  

As a quickie-

Reghast was both repeled by the light, uncertain of power levels involved and decided it wasn't worth confronting the cleric, templar and warriors (some with magic weapons).  Fight another day but never forget this one.
As far as Keela and Jocasta's feud.....it's still there and becoming much more personal now that Keela has found Jocasta's soft spot.   [oops...did I say that?]


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 038
“How the Mighty Fall”

The noise is deafening…even when sober.  He could hear it from his cell.  The chanting and yelling.  He saw some of the fights the prior night before being drugged.  He was sure he was drugged.  The alcohol was potent but he had a gut feeling that there was more too it than that.  Either way, he was in a no winning situation currently.

An hour or so later, a large Mul in armor came for him.  His obsidian teeth were just as black as his eyes.  No matter how many times he sees a Mul it still intimidates him.  Muls are solid muscle.  Often it is impossible to tell a male from a female without being in the nude.  Their tempers were legendary.  This one was no different.  He enjoyed his job.

With some pain and discomfort, the young man was led to the arena.  The crimson sands were already wet with blood from the prior matches.  The match before involved an elf.  Swords were drawn as the weapon of use.  His opponent never knew what happened.  Mania noticed a strange tattoo o0n his arm.  A tembo on a leash.  How absurd he thought to himself.

The crowd was made up of mostly humans.  A few dwarves and ½ breeds were mixed in.  The cage was 30x30ft square and rose 50ft up allowing many tiers of spectators to watch and bet.  Sometimes it seemed everything was based on greed.  Part of Mania was repulsed by the entire scene.  A more primal part of him wanted more.  “Nerves.  It has to be nerves,” thought Mania.  He continued to search the blending faces of people.  Word had gotten out about the match.  Many House of Shom people were on their level.  Mania couldn’t see Dogg or any other member of the House of Blewes.  Though it didn’t surprise him, he had still hoped for their support.

He was stripped of his leather armor before.  The man he was too face arrived without armor.  He was a big man.  The man stared hard at Mania trying to intimidate him.  Deep down it worked but Mania wouldn’t give in this.  It was up to him to escape…to survive.  

The weapons were chosen the traditional way.  A winning viewer drew a card.  Clubs were drawn.  Several boos went up, as this was a place of popular betting even before the match.  The rules were given out to each fighter.  No psionics or magic but anything else goes.  There were no rules in the match.  Magic and Psionics were commonly used but had to be done in secret.

Mania was led to one corner and Jublak to the other.  A psion powered up and created the sound of a bell.  The match was on!

Mania rushed the warrior throwing caution to the wind.  He wanted to end this quickly.  He over steps while charging and strikes the caged wall instead.  Jublak strikes in the back- hard!  Mania kicks off the wall and strikes the warrior very hard but leaves himself open.  Jublak strikes Mania on his head.  Blood bursts from his now broken nose.  His eye swells up quickly.  Mania strikes with all of his strength sending the man hard into the wall.

“Wha…?!?” Mania sees a Shom agent touch Jublak’s bare shoulder. A brief spark of yellow courses from his fingers onto the downed warrior.  Suddenly the warrior looks up quickly and smiles wiping away his blood.  

“Well done little man.  Let’s try that again”

“Before Mania can say anything Jublak is on his feet and strikes Mania again on the head.  Mania swings wildly while cursing.  His eye has closed up and Shom is cheating.  He thinks of calling up his inborn powers but holds back.  “I can do this…without cheating” he thinks to himself.  Both men swing low striking their legs.  Both men are wobbly.  

Mania knows this is it.  If he passes out now the guy will pummel him into a pulp…dead pulp.  Calling up something primal inside of him he roars and screams and strikes the man.  The strike KOs him but the effort has KOed Mania also.  

“A draw!” is screamed by all.

Somewhere in the higher levels, Giovvo Shom smiles.  “My toy is broken but still useful.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 039
“From the frying pan into the fire”

Mania hurt everywhere.  That was good.  That meant he took out Jublak in his final act before passing out.  Still, His face was swollen, one eye seized shut and he was missing two teeth on that side.  His back and ribs were sore and his leg throbbed.

But now what?  What “contract” did he sign?  How long would he be placed in the arena to fight; until he was killed?

That was when he heard someone at the door.  It opened slowly.  The pole with a noose was visible but he could hear the conversation beyond.  Someone was convincing the Mul not to use the snare.

“Jocasta…?” Mania whispered though it possibly sounded like a whimper instead.

“No…it is I- Keela- Templar of Nibenay.  I came to see you.”  She walked in thus with supreme confidence in her power.  

“I understand you have become the property of House of Shom.”, she stands before the weakened Mania.  “I may be able to help you with this.”  She smiles a sinister yet enticing smile.  She walks to his side and sits on the stool brought in by the guard.  “As a templar, I am empowered to correct wrongs.  I suspect you did not choose to do this.  I could correct this.  Just say the word.”

Mania feels her eyes borrow into his soul.  So simple.  All he has to do is say so.  But his memory of the trip back from the Gith camp continues to ring in his head.  Jocasta and Keela were fast becoming enemies.  His acceptance Keela’s friendship greatly threatened his friendship with Jocasta.

“…and where is Jocasta Mania?”  Keela purrs.

Mania startles.  Did she read his mind or was the conflict that obvious on his face.  Why did this have to be so hard to decide?  Suddenly, he pushes away from her.  Her hand was on his upper thigh, teasing his wound.

“I could correct that for you…just say the words.”  

“I could correct the injuries to your face and shoulders…just say the words.”

“I could arrange for your freedom and get you out of here…just say the words.”

“I….I….”, damn her he thinks quickly, “ Please do these for me…..”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 040
“A House with the Blues”

The mood was grim in the building used by the House of Blewes.  Dutch had reported possible Shadow activity with his caravan leaving Balic.  Mania was missing and resumed dead.  Keela was making the family business difficult to conduct.

Jocasta fretted about the building.  She was doing an inventory check.  In truth, she was trying to hide her concern for the missing hero- Mania.  Dogg saw him last three nights ago.  They were drinking at the White Hand Tavern.  Dogg left early leaving Mania alone.  A few witnesses said he left on his own accord saying something about finishing the job.  Even drunken, Jocasta and Dogg found it hard to believe he go into the desert hunting Gith.  

Dogg contacted his friends and contacts.  Some rumors suggested he was being held in the fighting cells.  When she looked this morning, there was no there resembling Mania.  However, the look the glass-toothed mul gave her when she asked about him said something entirely different.  She was certain of it.  So where was he?

Dogg was planning on spending his evening checking out the fight clubs in Nibenay.  Maybe Mania was caught up in that somehow.  If not, then at least he could check out the sites.

Greene even was concerned.  He was pouring over more ancient maps of the Ringing Mountains area but found no will to do so anymore.  His dreams of a watery paradise put aside for now as he awaited for any information on the whereabouts of the young but charismatic man.

Jocasta feared she drove him away somehow.  Mania was trapped between her friendship and what he perceived to be the friendship of Keela.  In truth, Keela recognized how special Mania was to the Blewes group and her especially. 

Keela teased and used men regularly.  Though she was married to Nibenay, the Shadow-King, she flirted and used men wantonly.   It was a disgusting show of how easy it is to seduce men.  It was all about power and the ability to do so.  Mania was Keela’s newest subject…all because Keela and her fought in the desert.

“Where are you Mania?” she whispers aloud holding her water container tightly.  “Where?”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 041
“The Villa”

Mania awoke to the sound of a desert swift.  The strange bird peeped and piped loudly until he rolled out of his bed.  He looked across the spacious room and shook his head in disbelief.  He spent the night in a luxurious noble’s country villa located along the hot springs outside of Nibenay’s walls.  After his leg was healed and massaged, he and Keela rode out to it on her family kanks.  The insectiod creatures make a long walk into a swift short ride filled with laughter and joy.

That was then.   This is now.

Keela was born a noble.  As such, her family controlled sections of the water and the riches it could bring.  The villa was large and two stories tall.  Water fountains were in many rooms both to display the family’s power and riches and for release of pressure underground.  One water cleric that worked for the family believed that if the pressure was not relieved by these many small fountains, an explosive water geyser could blow taking much of the noble’s house and lands with it.  The water fountains were sculpted to resemble many fairy-tale creatures, many doing obscene things to each other.  The entire house spoke of hedonism.  That was when Mania went from having a grand to time to feeling guilty.

So few have access to any water, especially clean water.  The nobles here flaunted it for decoration and symbols of power.  The clerics working for them were caught up in the glory of money and comfort as much as the enrichment of their chosen element of worship.  He thought about Greene and his vision.  Was it a vision or a dream of fancy?  Did it matter?  It defined Greene in many ways.  His daughter also.  What did he believe in?

Answer- a good time with a beautiful rich spoiled girl.

Mania was about to leave when a ½ elf boy knocked on his door and entered once summoned in.  The boy’s name was Roturi.  He was a slave.  Based on the scars visible on his arms and legs, he was a poorly treated slave.  This bothered Mania also.  He fought so hard for his own freedom.  What of others?  Not everyone gets a second chance like him.  Slavery.  The very word was beginning to give him a bad taste in his mouth.  

“Sir, I have fresh fruits and cooled fruit water if you so wish.”  The boy said bowing.

Mania, being a clown even when being so self- introspective, looks behind himself then back at the boy.  “Sir..?  I thought for a moment my father was here.”  He gives the boy a smile when the child becomes nervous at the unexpected joke.  “What would you recommend?”

“me!…..ah.. sir I do not drink the family water.  I would not know.  Lady Keela’s favorite is the yellow one however.”

“I am Mania.  No need to call me a sir.  I am no noble or special person.  I am…a guest.”

The boy can not help himself.   He smiles a bit at the genuine humor and friendship Mania offers him.  He smiles once more then leaves Mania to the four colored fluids and fresh fruit.

Later, Mania walks down to the courtyard were Keela is looking at a scroll with unknown writing and symbols on it.  Mania gives her a peck on her forehead and sits across the table from her.  Waiting for her to look at him he finally calls to her attention.  “Keela…why did you free me?”

She stops her studies and looks at him.  Briefly she looks annoyed but recovers incredibly quickly.  “I help friends.  Especially close friends.” She pauses to gage his emotions.  “Could you get me some more lemon water?  I’m just lost without Roturi being here.”

“Sure, but I thought Roturi was here?”

“No, he is in the city with father.”

Mania stops dead in his tracks.

Nearby, sitting on a stone sculpture of a ½ man goat creature, a blackbird watches the couple.  Watching…and watching…


----------



## Horacio

Poor Mania fell in the trap...
Let's see if he goes out of it 

Great update!!!!


----------



## Triumph

Ah yes, good ol' Dark Sun.  Sweet.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN 
SEGMENT 042
“Can’t Stay Here, Can’t Go Home”

“Roturi went into town to father” thinks Mania over and over.  He met the bot only briefly the night before.  He was Keela’s personal slave at the villa.  He spoke to him, he was sure of it.  Maybe she was mistaken?  No.  He looked around the house for the boy and found no signs of him.  The boy’s travel poncho was missing, his travel papers were gone and one of the family’s kanks was gone.  The boy was indeed gone and from the looks of it, he left at the break of dawn.  So who was that he saw?

Mania was fast coming to dislike the place.  He felt dirty here.  He didn’t feel like he could trust anything or anyone here.  He walked to the wind tower and decided to climb it.  The power of the harnessed wind would redirect the water collected into the rice fields. The rice growing here in this small plot was enough to feed all of the poor for a day.  Instead, it was collected to make wine.  Wine for the rich.  

He covered his eyes trying to see the city.  A faint outline of the city walls was just evident at the horizon. “Jocasta….”

After a few minutes of recollecting himself, he climbs down.  The temperature is nearing 130 already.  Even though he longs to see Jocasta’s warm smile and eyes he thinks again of Keela.  What was her game?  She is obviously attracted to him.  She seduced him.  She freed him.  She brought him out to the family’s private villa for the night.  They shared stories and laughter…..but nothing else.  His heart longed for Jocasta but he discovered something new.  Lust.  He wanted so badly to be with Keela.  So badly.  Was this a crazy game nobles played to heightened the experience?  His deep thought and mulling of his emotions are interrupted by a sound at the stables.

He walked over, head down, uncertain of so much in his life.  

“NO KEELA” came a sharp command.

Mania moved over quickly expecting trouble.  It was the worst kind of all.  The parents with Roturi.

“Mother!  I have done nothing wrong!  I have a guest over- nothing else.”

“Don’t lie to us Keela!  You may be a templar but you are still my daughter.  Do not think I am unaware of your casual “guests” of the past.” The father is interrupted by the mother- “Do not threaten this grand opportunity before you!  You are a wife of Nibenay.  However- I am aware that he has not yet finished the wedding ceremony.  You and he have yet to” Now she is interrupted sharply by Keela  “MOTHER!  How dare you…”

Mania knows he should leave but can not help himself.  The drama before him has captured his mind and curiosity.

“Do you realize that if you not a virgin for your wedding night he will kill you and destroy us?!?  He will take away our lands and money.  He will place your brothers and sisters into slavery.  And for what?  So you can have a night of f-“MOTHER!” a noble’s son or two.”

Her father speaks again as the mother tries to catch her breath for the next tirade.  “Noble’s son or two?!?  I here you are the most wanted girl at the Captured Jozal.  You flirt and tease any boy because you can.  But now I hear you are doing this with a commoner!”

“He is no commoner father!”

“He is a laborer for a tradehouse.  Not even a true trade house.  House of Blewes isn’t even a legit tradehouse.  They offer caravan services to other tradehouses.”

“It’s not like that at all!”

Mania suddenly jumps.  Roturi has walked up behind him.  “Sir, my master has asked for you to leave.”

“I get the idea he doesn’t like me.”

“It is nothing personal, it is business”

Mania gets a sick feeling.  He will always hate that saying from now on.  “Business?”

“I have said too much sir.  Be careful going home.  The roads can be dangerous, especially now.”

Mania gives him a strange look.  The boy is trying to tell him something.  He is obligated by the owner/slave contract not to say anything.  “Alright…” He turns to walk away.  “By the way Roturi, thankyou for the water and fruit.”

Roturi now gives him a look of confusion.  Thinking he has angered the man, he turns and leaves”

“So this is all about another woman?!?”

“Yes father.  She needed to be taught her place.  I used the boy to do this.”

Both parents stop.  Their thoughts racing and calculating.  The father speaks first  “Are you done with the boy?”

“Yes”

“Good, I don’t think he will be able to come here any further.”    

“Father…?”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 043 
“Hired Help”

Mania had spent of the remainder of the day walking back to Nibenay.  On the way he saw merchants coming and going.  Saw nobles travel in the greatest of comfort.  He saw slave trade caravans.  Ironically, some of the workers were slaves themselves.  He saw tradesmen, tired and nearly broken walking to their homes or places of work.  

“I’m so stupid.”  He muttered this over and over again.  “Keela is married.  Married to the ruler of Nibenay.  Why did I think I had a chance to be with her?  Her folks were right.  He was below her and beyond her means.”

“But what of Jocasta?  He cared for her.  More than he first thought.  Has his fling with Keela ruined that?”  He kicked a stone in the road.  As he walked up to the same stone again, he kicked it again.  And Again. And again.  Dark now and lost in his thoughts a man standing on the roadside chewing on a piece of straw surprised him.

“Got a ceramic bit?” asked the scruffy man.  Mania, absent mindedly reaches into his pouch and drops a triangular shaped clay wedge with Nibenay’s seal on it onto the beggars outreached palm.  “Thankyou Mania.”

He hears one attacker come from behind but finds two knives nearly striking him.  The three thieves regroup surrounding Mania.  “We’re going to cut you up boy.” Says one rogue.  “Feed you to the halflings we are.” Says a second one.  The third rogue merely smiles.  Each obsidian knife is glazed with a paste. Poison!

Mania rolls into one attack taking a scratch on his leg.  He springs up solidly pouching one rogue.  The others miss the swift moving young man.

“Oye! Dirk- grab the blasted elf of a man!” Yells the man that first addressed Mania for money.

Mania begins to spin in tight and low motions confusing the rogues.  Dirk swings and gets in a hit on Mania’s shoulder.  A smear of greenish pastes visible but not in the wound itself.  Mania rolls onto his back then kicks straight up trying to keep the large silent man off of him.  A solid kick to his jaw causes several teeth to break free.  An anguished snarl comes from him.  Prone, Mania can not defend himself from the third man’s attack.  The blade bites deep into his arm.  The wound burns but if from the injury or from poison Mania is uncertain.

Grabbing the man’s arm he draws it down into his rising knee.  A loud and sharp crack is heard and the man goes limp.  The big man stumbles over the body as the other man misses the swift moving Mania.  He jumps and rolls between the men.  A hard backhand drops the wounded beggar leaving the bigman.  He hesitates too long seeing both of his friends beaten and unconscience before him.  Mania hits him hard across the head sending the man spiraling limply to the ground.  

Breathing heavily, Mania presses his palms onto his knees and inspects the would be thieves.  “Oh…my my my…. not thieves thugs.  He remembers Roturi’s parting words and the fact the beggar spoke his name.”

Smiling in way that would stun a templar, Mania says slowly to himself, “Personal, nothing about business.”


----------



## megamania

Sorry for the delay.  It has been extremely busy here in Vermont for me lately.  Updates are forthcoming.


----------



## Horacio

Great updates!!!!

Poor Mania, from a problem to the next without pause... Let's hope he will arrive alive to see Jocasta again


----------



## Roman

This is good stuff megamania.  I am looking forward to see how the situation develops further.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 044
“Musing over Life”

Mania was tired and depressed when he finally made it to the House of Blewes compound.  The guards gave him a hard time at the gates.  Generally they are closed at nightfall and the delay with the thugs meant he was going to miss it.  Only with several coins and Keela’s name did he get in.

The compound was quiet.  A few people were there watching over the building but none of the caravan people.  Jocasta and Dogg were both out.  He climbed the stairs to see if Greene was in his office.  He wasn’t.  Bored, Mania checked out the papers and maps on his desk.  “Trademan’s Road?”  Mania didn’t know what to make out it.  A road going through the Ringing Forest and mountains beyond Tyr Valley?
He saw a book and opened it.  He couldn’t read it.  He didn’t even know if it was written in common.  It was old based by the feel and smell of the book.  Searching for pictures and finding none he placed it back on the table as he had found it.

It was hard to figure out what to do.  He found himself bored.  He hates bored.  He wanted someone to talk to…anyone at this point.  Going to his room he gathered up what little money he had left and went out to the closest tavern to him.  The Merchant’s Coin.  It was a simple place with little atmosphere.  It was a place to get a cheap meal and drink and a job with the merchants and caravans.  It was late so few were here.

Sitting down he asked for a water.  It was too soon for a stronger drink.  Across the room was a robed man.  He was drinking water also and eating a Bulla Root.  No one else was here except for the bar maiden and keep.  Mania knew he should eat but didn’t feel like it.  Even the water wasn’t good.  He stared at the flakes of minerals in it as they settled.  He felt almost entranced by the floating and twirling shapes.  This is why the man got so close before he saw him.

“You look to have a need for company,” said the robed man.

Mania looked up at him.  He wasn’t sure how old the man was or even race.  The skin was pale and showed no signs of sun damage.  Somehow this didn’t bother him.  Instead, it comforts him.  “Have a seat- it’s free” and he motions for the man to sit across from him.

“Is the water here always as such?”

Mania’s eyebrows arch.  “This is clean.  As clean as it gets without being summoned.  Who are you?”

“A traveler on a quest” answers the mysterious man.  “And you are…?”

“Mania” a long silence goes by.

“That is an unusual name I believe.  It suits you however.”  A smile crosses the face of the man.

“Suits me?  What do you mean by that?”

“Your name means conflicted emotions.  You look to have such.”

Now suspicious of the guest, Mania tries to take in more details of the man.  He may be a ½ elf.  His eyes have a twinkle that resembles an elf but a human jaw line.  His hands are undamaged.  He isn’t a worker.  His manners and clothes suggest he is not a noble either.  A lone simple ring is on his hand.  He seems uncomfortable within the building but not in a way he can pin point.  Perhaps he is a mage.

“Conflicted emotions?   Never knew that.”

“That your emotions are conflicted or the meaning of the name?”  The man takes a bite out of the root again.

“What do you want?”

“What do YOU want young Mania?”   The man’s eyes seem to sparkle again.  

Mania feels a warm sensation on his neck.  Certain psionics are being used; he places up mental barriers.  The feeling doesn’t go away.  “Answers.”

“Answers.  First you must understand the question to find an answer.  What is the question you muse over?”

Mania, relaxing, answers his question.  “Meaning of life?  Why must everything be so hard?  That kind of stuff.”

The man smiles a warm smile.  “The meaning of life and why it is so hard to obtain…long have I wondered that myself.  Do you have any faith young Mania?  Faith is good.  Faith brings hope.  Hope brings strength.  Strength brings results.  Find faith…find a purpose and you will find results.  You will find answers to your questions.”

Mania can’t escape the feeling this man has been a friend to him for his entire childhood.  “I’m sorry- I didn’t get your name.”

“You may call me Savos.”

“I once knew, well heard of, a…person called Sar-Savos.”

The warm feeling grows again.  Mania gets lost in his thoughts.  He is trying to remember the image of Sar-Savos.  “Faith.  As in an element worship?”

“Perhaps.  For some that is it.  No, I mean faith or a belief.  Something to believe in.  Something to gage your actions to.”

“You sound preachy Savos.”

“Sometimes it takes a preacher to mull through the darkness to find the light.  Most everyone has light and darkness within him.  The question is- succumb to the darkness and let it control you or seek out the light and let it give you sight.”  

“I don’t see how that will help me right now.  My problems are …complicated.”

The robed man turns his head to the side as if imploring a further explanation.  When none comes, he asks for it.

“There is a woman, of faith and goodness, that I have hurt.  I hurt her by giving in another woman.  She has faith also.  She is a templar.  Her folks don’t like me however and I fear they are pushing her to leave me.  Sometimes I think…” The words end as Mania takes a drink of his water and stares at the glass.

“You think…?  What young Mania?”

“That she may be using me.  That makes no sense to me.  I have done nothing to her.”

It is quiet for a few moments. Before Salvos speaks up.  “Deciding what is right and what is wrong is hard young Mania.  What do you feel inside?”

“Inside?”

“I have gone against my family to travel Athas looking for something.  They fear this something I seek.  They fear it’s unknown and it’s unpredictability.  I fear what will happen if it is found first by another.  One without faith or belief.  Inside, in my spirit, I feel this is important.  What do you believe?”

Perplexed by the depth of these questions Mania just stares at the water.  “I don’t know.”

“Find a belief.  Find a purpose.  And you will find yourself.”  He gets up to leave.  “It has been good to talk to you again young Mania.  It has given me more insight on my own quest.  I hope the words we shared will do the same for you.”

He leaves out the door.  “…Again?” with a sudden look of surprise.  He runs outside and sees no one.  “Great- I ask for help solving my questions and get more questions.”  Shaking his head he returns to his water inside.

Above him, a black bird watches.  It’s head cocked to the side as if trying to get a better view, a better understanding, of the young man below him.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 045
“Finding a Purpose”

It has been a few days since Mania saw the strange man.  His words made Mania’s head hurt.  What did he mean by finding a purpose or a faith?  The biggest mystery may be the word “again”.  When and where had he meant the man before?  Why did his skin show no signs of age or sun?

Mania walked towards the arena looking for work.  The Starlight Festival was coming up.  It was a weeklong festival that included arena matches.  Maybe they needed help setting it up.  He had to do something.  

A sealed wagon was going by him.  Arena workers and a few templars in guard formation surrounded the wagon.  From within the wagon something tried to contact Mania’s mind.  Or was it his imagination?  Whatever it was, it was evil and full of hatred.

Mania has discovered that Dirty Dogg and Jocasta had left on a caravan duty.  Greene said they looked for him with great amounts of concern.  He spoke of the man to Greene.  In a childlike manner, Greene simply passed it off as his imagination.

A few children ran by him playing templar and rogue.  Mania wished he still had that joy, that innocence, about him.  That was when he first realized he was changing.  He wasn’t a boy anymore.  He was a man.  It was time to act the part.  Perhaps that is part of the answer Savos hinted at.  But what kind of purpose would he have?

A sudden scream broke his thought.  It came from ahead of him.  He ran there and saw people running away from the wagon that just passed him.  The doors were broken and a body of a templar lay in blood.  The workers and remaining Templars were too concerned to protect themselves.  The creature that was inside was tearing into the people…the children!

Running up and unclasping his magical club, Mania got a better look at the creature.   “no….a tembo..”


----------



## Roman

Hurray new updates!

BTW: It seemede that Mania had been poisoned - has this had no effect? I assume the poison was too weak for our hero.


----------



## megamania

He passed the test..thus why I suggested it smeared on the skin (injection poison) rather than get into his blood.  Now...the Tembo will be entirely a different story.  

For those unaware of what a tembo is-  imagine a bulldog/mastiff crossbreed with reptilian traits.  Then give it nasty psionics and a better than average intelligence.  Then CE just for the fun of it.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 046
“Tembo Bashing”

Mania instinctively calls up Inertia Armor covering himself in a faintly glowing psionic force field.  He looks at the carnage before him.  A templar is down, ripped apart and gutted.  Two other guards bleed from their eyes and noses killed possibly by a psionic attack.  A child is crying for its mother.  She has blood covering her.  Whether it is hers or the templar’s is uncertain.  The other remaining templar holds a child firmly in her arms.  Fear has made her pale and ugly.  She screams for it not to eat her and throws the child to the ground between her and the vile creature.  People are either running for their lives or frozen in fear.  

The last two guards try to surround the tembo but it will not allow itself to be flanked.  It then rushes at one guard.  It leaps onto the guard, two claws tear through the ineffective armor and the teeth puncture the neck easily.  New gore sprays onto the street.  The guard couldn’t even scream.  The other guard does so and turns and runs.

The tembo chews on the guard, lapping up blood and its liquids.  It’s eyes scanning the crowd for a target…and finds one.  The child thrown down by the templar.  The beast stares at her and blood begins to pour from her eyes and nose.  A soft whimper is allowed to escape from her before her head and body snaps back by the painful thoughts and memories forced into her conscience- killing her dramatically.

Something begins to swell up inside Mania.  It is not fear though he is scared.  No- but it is another primal emotion.  Anger.  Anger at the templars for bringing this creature here.  Anger at the templar for running.  Anger for the tembo itself.  “ENOUGH!”  Before he knows he is attacking he is swinging down with his magical greatclub in a full charge.  His strike makes the tembo howl in pain and anger. 

“Rargh!  Baneful child must die!” It snarls in a grinding common tongue.  It swings and strikes with one taloned claw.  Blood bursts from the wound.  Mania still has not registered the hit as he swings again.  He puts all he can into it (OOC- Power Attack) and ruptures organs in the beast in a mighty blow that breaks bones and tissue alike.

The Tembo, knowing it is about to die, strikes at Mania’s mind.  Blood comes from his nose and eye as dim memories of a painful sort course through his mind.  Images of a large evil man loom there.  Strong pain is associated with the image.  “Die Bane child. Die!”

Mania strikes it again killing it.  Dizzy from the wounds and the opened up memories Mania swoons and drops to a knee, kneeling on his club.  

“Are you insane?!?” comes a familiar voice.  Keela and three ½ Giants arrive bowling over crowd members too slow or stunned to move.

“who is Bane?” is all Mania can say.


----------



## Roman

Now that is a revelation! So Mania is the child of Bane!?!? IIRC Bane is a sorcerer-king, correct? Wow!


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 047
“Different Perspectives”

Mania still was shaken.  His wounds were treated and wrapped by two templars under Keela’s direction.  He was given cool pure water to drink with a hint of citrus.  It reminded him of Keela’s favorite drink at the family home.  But he couldn’t forget the evil laugh the creature gave or the image of the large man that gave it within his head.  Other memories were swelling up- refusing to disappear but fully revealing themselves either.

Keela walked into the room.  She was dressed in her templar attire still.  Black silk with patches of reinforced leather this time.  She was beautiful…and she knew it.  She walked quietly in the room.  She was uncertain if he was awake or still in shock.  Her champion had slain a tembo by himself.  He was glorious and she wanted him.  Here and now.  But it would have to wait.  “Mania-  are you awake?”

“yes”

“Are you okay?  You are very quiet and still?”  She stands before him now then kneels down bringing her face closer to his.  She looks into his eyes trying to decipher his thoughts and emotions.

“yes”

“I have thought about you each and every day since we have been apart.  I…miss you.”  

Her eyes…her mouth…even her hair…beautiful.  But the tembo..the templar…the blood….

She sits down now, looking at her clasped hands on her lap.  Uncertain what to say.  She finds it an odd feeling and not one she likes.  “I wanted to talk to you about the other day.  My parents are very protective.  They meant nothing by it…none of it.   I explained it to them.  They will come around.  You’ll see.”  She looks up at him.  Still lying on his stomach he moves his face away.

“Your father wanted me dead.  He hired help to kill me”

“After this week, the Starlight Festival, I can show you how much I care for you…without reprisals.  It is Nibenese law that once a couple has had union, either may have a concubine…a lover.   I want you to love me Mania.”

Mania becomes completely still.  “what?!?”

“The Shadow king and I will have our night of union during the festival.  After that night, I am free to have another lover.  I want you to be that lover.”

“Concubine…. a sex slave?!?”

A long pause as she is lost at why Mania has become agitated with her.  She has never bared her heart this way.  She feels weak and exposed.  Why is he doing this to her?  Why?!?!

Mania sits up.  Tears welling in his eyes.  The pain is too great to contain.  It is not his torn ribs but his heart that aches.  He stands up quickly startling her. “You profess love but will not share it unless it is with a SLAVE?!?  Is that what I am to you- a slave?  A puppet?  A plaything?   I thank you for treating my wounds but I did not ask you to do it.  Do not in the future.  You Belong to the Shadow-King.  You belong to Nibenay.  You are a templar.  You sicken me.  Good day!”  and he leaves.

She reaches out then hesitates.  Tears well up then rush out of her eyes and down her cheeks.  The thought finally sinks in…she does love him.  But she is indeed a templar of Nibenay, wife of the Shadow king.  Damn him.  Damn him unto the gray!  Damn him.  

She curls up in a ball and sobs, shaking violently.  Her twisted emotional thoughts locked inside ...tormenting her.


----------



## megamania

Roman said:
			
		

> *Now that is a revelation! So Mania is the child of Bane!?!? IIRC Bane is a sorcerer-king, correct? Wow! *




Is he or isn't he?  Mania has a memory of a large evil man in his earliest childhood.  The Tembo constantly refers to him as baneful.   Has Mania remembered a name or just the pronoun?  Was that his father or a grown man that was seen by him as a child?

And don't forget-  Tembos are CE.  Maybe he sensed a weak spot and went for it.

Time will tell.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 048
“Starlight Festival Day 2”

The first day of the festival Mania spent in seclusion.  He had little money and less concern for it.  He heard the music and the laughter.  He stayed in bed.  He spent much of this time thinking about what the mysterious stranger had said to him.  He was right but didn’t know how to find purpose or a belief.  It was for this reason he traveled to the arena.  He wanted money also but he had hoped for something.  He had hoped to discover purpose.  Instead –he found death.

The image of the templar pushing the girl down for the tembo to feed on instead of herself still bothered him.  Then there was Keela’s speech about her love for him.  His head ached and he decided to go out.  That night there was gladiatorial matches most of the night.  He spent much of the night absently watching it.  He knew the fighters below were mostly slaves forced to fight each other.  The only reason for this- the pleasure of the crowds and the nobles.  

He watched the people in the stands mostly.  Many of them had saved for the past three months to get into the arena to watch the games.  But to what purpose?  Testing one’s skills and abilities was fun, even exciting, but not as a spectator.  At least not for him.  Were these people trying to play out a different or better life style through watching the matches?  Did it make them feel alive?  What was the purpose of it all?

Then something did catch his eye of interest.  Another fight had broken out but this time it was within the nobles’ section.  A bet between House Dree and House Leetreah had gone bad.  People just watched as the nobles swung clumsily at each other in an effort to punch the other.  Then the slaves began to fight.  The slaves knew how to fight.  One slave pushed the other.  He is return pushed back.  That slave went back and struck the noble.  The noble fell from his stand into the crowd of crazed commoners.  Mania could not see how seriously he was hurt.  There was a sudden burst of energy that came from nowhere and struck the remaining noble.  Clasping his chest, he then fell over the edge into the crowd.  

At this point the ½ Giants came in battering and bullying the innocent and guilty alike.  Several templars directed the dim-witted creatures to contain the nobles and their slaves.  They contained everyone they could reach.   A magic user was here!

Magic use generally was an evil act.  Magic took power and energy from plants and the earth to shape into spells.  Most spells then did further damage.  A scant few learned to control and temper their use of magic to a degree of not harming the area’s life.  They were called Defilers and Preservers.  Neither was tolerated within the city limits of Nibenay.  Who ever used magic within the arena had just taken a great chance.

Mania left soon after.  He wished Jocasta and Dogg would come back soon.  Their trip was lengthened and they traveled to Balic.  They would miss the festival in its entirety.  Jocasta would not mind but Dogg would be devastated.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 049
“Death x Too Many”

Addi Leetreah was hurt.  He fell twenty feet off the balcony.  He would have died if not for the commoner below. Best use of a commoner he had ever known.   At least Crues Dree did not survive the night.  Mistanna killed him with the magic she unleashed.  Magic bodyguards are expensive but often well worth it.

Nearing his home within the city he felt confident and safe.  Still, he did not see Mistanna anywhere.  Was she invisible and playing games with him again?  She was a bit wild that way.  This was his last thought as three thrown knives strike him then disappears magically.

This is how the feud began.

On the next day, members of each family were confronted by templars about rumored ills against the city and state.  Templars and city psions did mandatory mind readings.  In each case, more than possible state conspiracies were pulled from their exposed thoughts and memories.  Each family found mysterious thievery occurring within their homes and businesses.  

But there were no more deaths.

Each family knew that to kill a member of the opposite family was to invite their uncontrolled wraith.  It was the unwritten rule between warring families.  Accidents always did happen but it was just that- accidents.

This is why when the Dree family came home from a mandatory templar meeting, they were so shocked then outraged.  Nothing like this had ever been heard of or foreseen.

12 guards, 2 psionic guardians and three noble family members too young to go to the meeting were slaughtered.  Torn and cut up and spread throughout the home.  In blood was written “Freedom”.

Thus the first noble war ever began in the city-state of Nibenay, during the Starlight Festival.


----------



## Roman

megamania said:
			
		

> * “You profess love but will not share it unless it is with a SLAVE?!?  Is that what I am to you- a slave?  A puppet?  A plaything?   I thank you for treating my wounds but I did not ask you to do it.  Do not in the future.  You Belong to the Shadow-King.  You belong to Nibenay.  You are a templar.  You sicken me.  Good day!”*




Well said Mania!

In any case, good updates.


----------



## Horacio

Very good updates, the story is becoming more and more enigmatic, cool!


----------



## Suldulin

poor keela 

still enjoying the tale


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 050 
“Dhojakt Unleashed”

Feevet hated this job some days.  He was proud to be a Veiled Alliance member.  He was proud to serve them even if it meant his life.  But this was torture.  Whenever possible, Feevet would polymorph himself into a lizard and crawl up high on the walls near the Naggaramakam, the royal fortress and home to the Shadow-king.  From here he could spy on the courtyard and main entrance, taking note of persons coming and going.  With the recent bloody massacre in the noble district, there was much to watch.  Folks were not trying to sneak in or out today.  No, it was a quick in or out according to the duties and responsibilities the person was carrying out.  The one person he disliked the most to observe was active within the courtyard.  The only known heir to the throne- Dhojakt had been released.

Dhojakt was a mutation beyond mortal words being able to describe.  It was rumored that his mother gave birth to him near the Pristine Tower in an attempt to give birth to a powerful son worthy of the throne…and closer to mother.  What was created that day was a ½ man ½ insectiod creature similar to a cylops.  A cylops is a large powerful tracking creature resembling a centipede with a humanoid head and arms.  To make matters worse, Dhojakt has been seen to have a good deal of defiling power.

For this reason alone Feevet knew he would have to try to keep up the impossibly quick mutant son of Nibenay.  But the truth is, Dhojakt only came out to play when the templars felt they needed his power and presence.  His being on the streets may very well stop the bloodshed this day.

Feevet reached the ground and quickly morphed once more into his young ½ elven self.  He checked again to be sure no one saw him before leaving the alley.  He reached site of the main gate just in time to see Dhojakt burst from the opening and take to climbing the walls and roofs of the buildings nearby.  Cursing to himself, Feevet lost track of the insectiod but knew where he was going.  He was going to the nobles’ section of the city.

He arrived there a mere 10 minutes after the mutant son did.  Dhojakt had already broken the arm of one servant and spit an acidic glob onto another because they did not clear from him quick enough.  Feevet had no way to follow him inside the townhouse. Watching again for bystanders, Feevet caste a brief spell onto himself allowing him to improve his hearing.  He could hear a baby crying three blocks away but nothing inside.  It was magically protected from this.  “Wonderful” he muttered as he began to walk closer fearing being seen for what he was- a spy…a magic using spy.

Two hours had gone by before Dhojakt emerged from the house.  He took to the roofs quickly again.  Feevet was uncertain if he did this for the speed of it or to avoid being with the throngs of common folk.  Either way, once more he found himself trying to keep up.  He had lost him completely and totally.  The Veiled Alliance was going to have to rely on the other resources at their disposure to learn what Dhojakt had found within the building of the bloody massacre.


----------



## Corwyn

hmmm... the plot thickens!!

Patiently waiting for the next update.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 051
“The View from the Top”

Mania had been up here for three hours now.  He was on the top of the building used by Greene Blewes as a base of operations.  From here he could see several of the streets and larger buildings.  The Naggaramkam taking up much of the view.  He could see the Earth Wall, which kept the city out of the Woodlands of the Crescent Forest.  He could see the Hill District.  

The sculptured buildings and walkways was a beauty to behold.  Colored streamers and flags added to the effect.  Even now, in the daytime, the festival continued in areas.  The nobles held “block” parties that were strictly guarded.  The nobles had it all and were not about to give up even a crumb to the commoners and less to the slaves.  Nibenay’s outershell was truly a thing of beauty but inside, it was corrupted and dying.

Was it like this all the time?

What could he do about it?

His wandering thoughts had him completely engrossed.  This is why he didn’t see a black chitin shelled creature cross the rooftop of the building next to him.  30 seconds later a cart was knocked over on the road before him as if something invisible ran into it.  No…he did not see or hear any of it.  (OOC- rolled natural 1’s on BOTH Spot and Listen..ugh)  His entire focus was something deep inside of him.  Something new, at least for him.  He was thinking about something bigger than himself.

His thoughts stopped on a memory.  “My friends in the Veiled Alliance…” He remembered Dogg talking about it. He remembered Dutch’s look.  They were talking about their involvement in hushed tones and double meaning even in an abandoned tomb three days away from the city…any city.  

The Veiled Alliance.  What were they about?  He honestly wasn’t certain.  He knew the Templars were ordered to slay them on sight.  Why?  He thought they were all mages but now knew otherwise.  Neither Dutch nor Dogg were mages.  They were good guys trying to help others in need.  Yeah.  That’s what they are about.  Helping others in need.  He wanted to do this.  (at least that would get his mind off of Jocasta and Keela)  Maybe they could find out more about the Tembo’s suggestion of him being Baneful or Bane’s son also.

Bane.

Who or what was a Bane?  Was that his or her name?  Was it a descriptor?  Was it irony like calling a ½ Giant tiny?  So many questions.  Then there was also the question of his recent dreams.  He was having dreams of a grand place with multiple cities on a waterfall-covered cliffside.  It was called Hope or New Hope.  It was just a dream wasn’t it?

Life was like a rooftop.  You can see far and wide but you can’t see the details or what lay under the roofs.  Mania laughs softly to himself.  He was a poetic philosopher now.  He turned and went downstairs.  It was time to learn what lay under the rooftops.  Time to become something.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 052
“All Hell Breaks Lose”

The Leetrah family was not having fun on this, the 5th day of The Kings during Ral’s Contemplation of  190KA.  They were preparing the body of the eldest son for his funeral.  He had been washed up and made to look as clean and presentable as possible.  Each member of the family would walk up to his body and place a personal item into a basket that would be buried with him in the family tomb.  The item given was representative of one final promise between the deceased and the living.  If the promise were broken, the deceased would use it to curse the family member from the grave.   So far, 10 of the 40+ family members had given the same promise.  The death of the Dree family.

Suddenly the soft sobs and murmurs deaden.  There is not even a sound when little Gracey (out of town with the Aunt until now) knocks over a tray with water and fruit.  The family elders knowing what was happening tried to reach the doorways but it was too late.  Two windows silently break apart (Shatter Spell) and in comes three green glowing beads of energy that then hesitate then sharply explode.  No sound comes from within the building but the entire block hears the explosion of the Fireballs erupting within a constricted space.

It is two hours later that enough Templars arrive to caste spells to stop the fire.  It would have been a mere hour if the Fire Clerics weren’t there trying to maintain it for a ritual.  

The few survivors all are all burnt and injured.  Of the 43 family members and ten slaves within the building, only 6 make it out alive.  By the day’s end, it will be only 5.

The Templars place them under city arrest then go to get the Dree family.  Not surprised, the templars find only a few slaves within the house.  The rest are “out”.  The new Hi-Templar of War, Arru arrives demands the house arrest of them and a citywide search made for the rest.

Suddenly-  Arru and three other templars turn as they hear the words- “Freedom”.  Arru escapes through the front door.  The others scream and die horribly by what spoke the word.  Arru trys to gather himself as a familiar figure stands before him.

Dhojakt.

 “Slavery” he clicks back.  “No freedom in Nibenay for Infernal creatures like yourselves.”

Before him, within the building still, are three winged dark shapes.  Each has horns and claws.  Sharp teeth that drip thick spittle.  

Someone has allowed hell to break lose in here.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 053
“Mania meets his match”

Mania heard it before he saw it.  Screams.  Screams of terror.  A few birds went air borne where he knew a salesman was on the street side.  Then the people came from around the corner.  A rolling, scrambling all crushing wave of panic that consumed all in it’s path.  Even a few templars were running within the mass.  He ran to an ally to let the mass pass him.  A few street orchins took his alley knowing escape routes well enough to use them.  Then nothing.  The dust settled leaving only a brief memory of the rush.  Then he felt something.    Something hot and irritating on his shoulder.  Instinctually he accessed his inner powers and turned.  A small leather skinned pale blue creature was above him looking around.  It hadn’t seen him just yet.  Then it looked down at him.  A toothy grin grew across his face and its red eyes seemed to flare up.  He hadn’t seen anything like it since seeing the undead gith creature in the desert.

It begins to crawl down the wall towards him.  Mania reaches for his club- no club.  He left it at the building.  In the moment of looking down it has reached him.  He drops and rolls away from it.  The creature tries to claw him and tries to bite him immediately.  On his back still, Mania begins to try to kick off the small creature.  In return it tries to claw and bite him but his kicks are strong enough to hold it back.  He gets a solid kick in.  The creature is pushed back by it’s blow by seems otherwise unhurt.  It renews its attacks and bites his ankle.  Its teeth don’t penetrate the leather but the pressure pops something in his ankle.  They thrash about more.  The creature claws at his exposed legs drawing lines of thick red blood.  “Get off of me!” 

Suddenly a thick purplish-black cloud appears out of nowhere around Mania and the infernal creature.  Mania tries to hold his breath but fails and becomes sick from it.  His stomach spasms and constricts.  A headache equal to the hangover he had a few days ago erupts in his head.  

And it comes back for more.

He tries to crawl out of the stinking cloud but finds no strength in his limbs to do so.  He feels the creature land on his chest…about to cut him open  “Freeeedom” it snarls and then poorly tries to imitate a laugh.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 054
“Set, Match, Dead”

Mania rolls over to be ill.  The Dretch just hops back on, content to rip his heart out from the back.  Mania then does something it didn’t expect.  He stands up and purposely falls backward.  His attempt at squashing it against the wall fails as he smacks his head on the mortar.  The pudgy creature laughs its horrible laugh again as it is thoroughly enjoying this.  

He loses his lunch and stumbles out of the cloud.  He still feels very ill.  The creature goes for the red lines on his legs.  It claws and bites at the exposed blood.  Mania rubs his tearing eyes and stumbles deeper into the alley.  Multiple lines of blood form as the creature scratches at him.  He becomes desperate now.  He begins to pick up speed running for the wall again.  Mania grabs its clenched claw and launches himself at the wall once more.  He regrets the move immediately.  Both crash through the wall and fall into a pit.  He found himself in the tavern he was drugged at.  He and the now screaming creature fall into the pit twenty feet below.  A rib or two break in both combatants.  The pain brings new tears to his eyes.  It also clears his mind and body of the cloud’s toxic effects.

Mania rolls over and kicks the small creature as hard as he can.  It flies back against the cage wall.  Its head rolls about awkwardly as it limply falls to the ground.  Mania goes over to it and begins to pound on it.  After a full minute, now gasping for breath, Mania leaves convinced it is dead and will not return.  

As he leaves he notes his many cuts and gouges.  Many still bleeding.  He searches for anything to stop the bleeding.    He tries to remember what Dutch did to stop his wounds.  He finds it hard to treat his own wounds and just stops the bleeding only using a somewhat clean bar towel.  He can still hear the shouts outside.  This thing had friends.  With a deep sign, he holds the door for a moment then goes out to do anything he can.

He instantly finds himself attacked anew.   Another of these creatures is rushing him.  Mania slams the door shut and resets the locking bar.  “So much for being a big hero,” he thinks out loud.  While the creature claws and growls at the door he searches for a possible weapon.  Anything at this point.  He finds the bouncers club in the back room.  It lacks the glowing essence of his but should work well enough.

“Freedom” is sent into Mania’s mind.  The creature has found a way in.. no, three of the creatures have found a way in!  Mania rushes them.  He has no intent of letting them get organized.  He crushes the head of one that made a mistake to look away from him.  His greatclub continues into the next target clipping it across the top of its four-foot frame.  “Freedom you m*****f*****s!!!!!!!!”

Something deep in Mania was screaming to get out again.  He was in a bloodlust.  He was feeling something new.  He was enjoying the thrill of combat.  If he missed, they would kill him.  If they missed, they would die.  “The earth be praised-  this can not be right.”  He misses taking a chunk out of the club as it strikes and breaks a chair.  The short Dretch uses the table for cover.  The other strikes (crits!) cutting the soft tissue of Mania’s upper rear thigh and backside.  The room is growing warm and the color is fading.  He swings again and misses once more.  One creature leaps onto his back and takes out a chunk of his chest.  The other grabs onto his leg, hugging it, and joyfully begins to bite at his leg.  Mania falls to the ground in a bloody heap!

An explosion occurs just outside blowing the door free of its hinges.  The creatures scatter in fear leaving him there…breathing shallow…. dying.

(OOC-   -8!  Darn those Dretch!!!!!)


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 055
“First Wave”

Fasston couldn’t believe this.  Dretches were everywhere.  The Tanar’ri were killing fleeing folks and enjoying it.  An occasional Quasit was seen buzzing by.  The templars could not hold them back.  The ½ Giants were ineffective if they could not hit the things.  More than one ½ Giant lay on the street dead or dying.  His blade stunk of their blood and already looked tarnished.  An explosion of a fireball drew his attention away from the skyline to the ground.  Several crispy remains fell back to the ground.  On the building next door stood a woman in white robes.  “Daina..?”

The battle was a losing one.  Fasston suspected a portal was opened directly to their plane of the Abyss. But of course, if this was done, where were the larger and more powerful ones?  These creatures were lowly grunts without direction.  Where were the Marilith or Balor?  He looked up to the woman again.  She fired off another Lightning bolt at some fleeing Dretch.  They too exploded when a crater formed from where they once stood.

“Over kill my dear Daina.  There is no flamboyance in that…little style.”  Fasston moved onward hoping to reach the next group before her.  She methodology was too extreme here.  Her very presence may bring the Shadow-King out of his fortress- the Naggaramkam.  She disappears with a popping sound as he goes by her building.  If she saw him, she did not acknowledge it at the least.

Dhojakt was tearing into the creatures.  He had destroyed over two dozen already.  He was forming a small wall of dead Dretch and Quasits around him when he heard a new voice in his mind.  A very unwelcome one.  It was sweet and nice but had a mark of hatred and sarcasm at the same time.  “Where is your father little bugman?  Need I settle for you?”  

Dhojakt’s mental defenses were torn wide as an image of a blonde winged woman holding a blazing great sword in one hand and a staff of the Magi in the other appeared over his blackened chitin shelled self.  Regaining his confidence, his shell withdrew and formed instead a suit of purple energized armor.  His cylop appearance disappearing completely except for his black reflective eyes.  “Go away Daina!  I have no time for your games now.  Go play Avangion somewhere else.  Get out of my head- Now!” 
His mind is freed of her image but his limbs won’t respond.  In the few moments he was left dazed a dozen Dretch have swarmed onto him and trying to bite, claw and tear apart the unnatural creature.  Little is accomplished by their efforts as he shrugs them off.  “There will come a day Daina…there will come a day.”

He bites, claws and uses magic to cut a path through the dozens of Dretch.  Several templars are beginning to resurface now.  They do little at first relying on their authority to caste fear into the creatures.  The templars greatest weapon is useless against them.  They fear nothing that a mortal can do to them.  Dhojakt reaches the main building of the Adee noble family.  Within their house is the portal.  He could smell it yesterday.  Its strength overwhelmed him then.  Now he is prepared for it.  Now he has the tools to close the portal once he finds it.

Keela hopes this will end soon.  She was told not to enter battle since she was in preparation for the Union but she couldn’t sit back.  Not when fellow sisters of the templerate were being killed.  She and a force of 10 templars with 5 ½ Giants and dozen-seasoned guards worked slowly through the streets reclaiming it block by block.  A moan caught her attention.  Uncertain of what to expect she walked around body parts of Dretch and humanoids alike.  A blast had torn into a building.  Inside, partly covered by debris, lay Mania.  He was clinging to life.

Her features softened seeing the man she thought she loved lying in a pool of blood.  Then she thought about it.  Her soft features disappeared in a scowl then utter contempt.  She gave him a swift kick in the side.  The sound suggested serious internal injuries.  He was going to be dead soon.  Only his will to live (OOC- Stabilize Self) kept him alive.  She kneels down to whisper into his ear gently.

“I could save you…now, instantly healing you.   I could place you out of misery and step on your neck.  However, you specifically told me not to…never to do anything for you again.  I leave you to die slowly.  I hope you are aware enough to know I am here and have said these words.  It is a Nibenese tradition to give a gift to the dead.  This gift represents the living promise to the dead.  A pact if you will.  My promise is- I will destroy you, the Greenes and the V Alliance before I die.  The gift I give you- a potion of healing.  Too bad no one here will give it to you.  Die painfully Mania.  Or at least just Die.” 

She gets up after leaving the potion in his hand.  She went as far as closing his hand about it as if he died trying to drink it.  She then goes up the street to a controlled area aiding the injured templars first, the ½ Giants next then finds she has no means or wants to aid the commoners.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 056
“Visions”

Mania opened his eyes with a start.  His eyes darted about trying to take in his surroundings before moving.  Something or someone was here with him.  He was certain of it.  Then it hit him.  He wasn’t in the ruined tavern any more.  His face was on a scratchy yet soft surface.  There was a strange chill to the air also.  He lifted his head to look about.  The ground was covered with a lush green surface.  It resembled long thin flat green leaves growing directly out of the ground.  The ground.  The ground had a rich healthy smell to it.  The air…had moisture in it.  It was smooth and refreshing to breathe in.  No.  No wait- not breathe in.  He couldn’t breathe this air in.  “Now what has happened to me?!?”

“Welcome to my mind…my memories.”

Mania rolls over.  He finds he is not wearing his leather armor. In fact, he wears nothing.  The club he had is nothing but a strange blue tube with liquid in it.  He looks up and sees an angel.  She is holding a sword and a staff.  “Who are you?  Where am I?”

“I am Daina.  I am a psion.  I am a mage.  I am looking to recreate the world…again.”

He looks closer at her.  “No.  No I’ve seen you before.  You are a bar maiden at a tavern here.  I saw you.”

“You saw me pretending to be a bar maiden.  I find it helpful learning what transpires within the cities.  She is but one of a dozen alias I use frequently.  I am Daina.”

“Why am I naked?  Why are you…angel like?  This can’t be real…can it?”

“We are in my mindscape.  I created a peaceful world for us to talk.”  A gentle ripple can be heard.  Liquid rises from the ground and forms a puddle.  The puddle grows into a stream.  The stream into a river.  The river disappears out of view…behind the sprouting trees.  “This world came to me in a dream.  I believe it is the Green age.”

“What does Greene have to do with this?”

“Nothing.  You speak of the man, Green spelt with a third ‘e’.  I speak of a time on Athas when peace reigned.  A time of paradise.”

“Why do you care?  Are you using me?”

“We all use and get used by others.  I am curious.  The templar I saw showed emotions I did not think a templar could have.  It intrigued me.  I was unable to catch her words as the city is being invaded by small Tanar’ri.  Why did you take time to talk to you?”

A long pause.  “Why should I say anything?  If you are such a powerful mind-bender, you should already know.”

“Spirit.  I like that.”  Her weapons and staff meld into her arms and disappear.  Three brightly colored insects with large soft wings fly crazily by her.  “I can but then I am proving to be the very person I fear and dislike the most.  You and I, we are very much alike.  We crave freedom and it hurts to see others not have it.”

“This is all from a dream?  I have beautiful dreams.”

“You can not bluff your way out of this.  I sense your every motive in my mindscape.”

A long pause goes by.  “Are you from the Veiled Alliance?”

“Yes.  I belong to the Raamian chapter”

“Raam has a Veiled Alliance?”

“Yes.  There are few of us and I fear Nibenay will lose many soon.   I sense this.”

“So you are knowledgeable in many things.  I was called a Baneful Child. It struck me as being…odd at the time.  I was reliving a painful memory at the time.  I few memories left from this one was the one to surface.  Why?”

“The answer to that one and others will come later.  I know we will meet again.  I must go now.  I have mentally moved you limbs to open the potion tube and swallow the drink inside.  You will live.  You must live.  If there is anything inside of you Baneful, I am sure you have good parts also.  Why I know this is uncertain.  It is an Enigma we can search for later.”

 Mania opened his eyes with a start.  His eyes darted about trying to take in his surroundings before moving.  “I am alive.”


----------



## Horacio

Great update as usual!!!


----------



## Suldulin

good update  heh, still feel sorry for keela


----------



## megamania

even though she is an evil manipulating rich b****?!?  I thought I would turn you when she did what she did to Mania when she thought he was dead.


----------



## Roman

Nice updates. 

I never felt sorry for Keela in the first place. :evil:

BTW: I thought Abyss is not part of the Dark Sun cosmology? Admittadly mi knowledge of Dark Sun is limited, but I did think that access to the Abyss from Dark Sun Prime Material was impossible?!?


----------



## megamania

check the "Crimson Monolith" in the updated Darksun Boxed set.  During certain moon phases Tarar'ri step out, check out the area then return.

But besides that...this is MY version as I stated in past OOC comments.  I let certain things slide to fit my world view and to make it a more "user freindly" campaign world.  There is metal on Athas but when it's 140 degrees do you want to wear it?  Have it reflecting sunlight in the desert?

Besides that, I would think the fiendish would want to be here more since there are no conventional gods here to slow them down or stop them.  No paladins means more fun 

If I include anything else that dosn't fit (and I promise I will) I'll try to do an OCC note on it.  

Currently I know where Mania is headed until roughly 20th level (now 1/2 way through 5th) and there will be MANY non-official inclusions seen.   

Without giving up much, expect Avangions, Dragon-kings, Pyreen and other power players to become involved along with a ....ah that would be telling.

Thankyou for reading.  Keep up the comments.  I like to hear from everyone, whether it is accalades, critiques or questions.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 057
“Crossing the Line”

Mania staggers out of the tavern.  The club dragging and thudding alone on the ground behind him.  It was all he could do to walk.  Being kinetically controlled by someone was not his definition of fun, even if it was for fun.

He was growing tired of being used and manipulated.  And always by women.  Was he that easy?

He took a deep breath and grits his teeth.  He staggered back to the Greene building and retrieved his own magical club.  He looked for anything that could help him otherwise but only found a few arrows and a bow.  He had little experience with one but had seen Dutch practice with one.  It was more than point and shot but that’s all he felt he was up for today.

He went back out onto the streets.  It was fairly quiet.  Maybe too quiet.  In time he found a group of jumpy Templars.  Rookies based on their ages.  They were huddled over the body of an elder templar.  She was mortally injured.  Mania looked briefly.  He only saw one wound…a sword slash.  Someone saw an opportunity of advancement and took it he thought to himself.  The girls gave him a look that reminded him they had the power here…not him.  He wisely moved onward.

The creatures had killed only a few people.  Most were killed by being trampled or by “friendly” fire.  It appeared the templars killed as many people as the bloated blobs of infernal flesh.  It was sickly to think about.  Something had to be done.  He was becoming more convinced that he HAD to do something.  If only because he could and no one would…except for the Veiled Alliance.  The V A.  “Vicious Attackers” as he once heard Keela refer to them as.  Mania saw it the other way around.

The carnage seemed worse towards the nobles’ section of the city.  Moving there he saw more bodies, humanoid and infernal.  Then he saw something and reacted to it by instinct only.

Two thugs were holding a thin older man while a templar slapped and scratched him.  So caught up in the fun they didn’t see the club until it was to late.  The club hit one man in the back of the head launching him forward.  Mania’s swing ended as he struck the other thug squarely sending him into the alley.  The old man dropped to the ground in a heap.  The templar cried for help.  She was maybe all of 14 years old.  She drew a knife anyway.  Mania hits her hard across the hand holding the templar medallion.  He did not want to be the subject of any templar magic just now.  The girl dropped the knife and held her broken hand.  She was stunned that someone would not only defy her of her fun also strike her.  She turned and ran.  Mania saw no need to strike a fleeing girl in the back.  Besides, the old man needed help. 

As Mania hefted him up a pouch fell out of his robes.  He picked it absent-mindedly and placed it onto his own belt and left for a secure place.  Mania felt Greene would disapprove of bringing him to the compound.  Instead Mania brought him to the tavern.  There was still no one inside.  The bodies of the creatures were dissolving in a putrid heap.  Mania didn’t know if that was the natural thing or a reaction to the heat.  He didn’t care either.

The old man’s head rolled badly as he was placed into a chair.  Mania looked for water for the man to drink but only found Kank nectar.  It would have to do for now.  He got most of it on the man’s shirt and robe instead of in his mouth.  The man coughed and gagged…”smooth” the man, said weakly with a weak smile.  He heard voices outside.  The voices were female and had authority and arrogance in them.  Templars were outside.  He moved the man to behind the bar.  Staying still and quiet and placing a hand over the man’s mouth he pantomimed to be quiet.  The man nodded slowly.

The two templars looked inside but did not enter.  They moved on.  Whether they were searching for the old man or himself he was unsure.  Then he heard it.  A low angry growl.  He knew what it was before he saw it.  It was the thing he struck hard earlier.  It was taking refuge here to heal also.  It was hiding within the clay and glass bottles overhead.  

It began to push bottles off of the high shelf onto Mania and the man.  The old man rolled onto his side and covered his head.  Mania tried to shield him and swing at the same time.  He missed the dretch barely but took away its ammunition.  It jumped down and tried to claw at him.  It missed then received a strong 2-handed magically enhanced greatclub uppercut.  The creature was set through the air and struck the wall.  It’s legs hung out of the hole in the mortar while a thick dark smoke cloud escaped from it.

Mania turned back to the old man and found him missing.  “Oh great”


----------



## Roman

Nice updates. 

I never felt sorry for Keela in the first place. :evil:

BTW: I thought Abyss is not part of the Dark Sun cosmology? Admittadly mi knowledge of Dark Sun is limited, but I did think that access to the Abyss from Dark Sun Prime Material was impossible?!?


----------



## Suldulin

aye she's evil which is good(heh) but the one(?) time she exposed herself she just had it thrown back at her, which only pushed her further down the path of evil

of course most templar are doomed to becoming evil if they aren't from the start anyway

think there's what? one exception in the brazen gambit/rise and fall of a dragon king  


access to Athas has to my knowledge always been a bit mixed up, personally I always felt it should probally be a demiplane with the nearby elemental planes likewise hedged off from the bigger planes(which could explain why the nearby elemental lords are so interested in athas, they want to go home) with getting into or out of athas almost on par with that of ravenloft


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 058
“Catacombs”

Dhojakt was impatient and would wait no longer.  He was in a secret door beneath the noble house.  This secret room in turn lead into underground catacombs.  These catacombs meandered under the city and several layers deep.  Some were caverns, or sewers.  Some where 1000+ year old buildings that were built over.  Others were specifically built to get around undetected.  The portal to the Abyss was down there several layers down.  He would wait no longer to close it.

About five minutes after he goes down into the catacombs fifteen templars with 35 ½ giants and a few dozen warriors arrive.  They know not where to go and feel quite threatened to enter anyway.  They decide to guard the noble house instead.  The warriors and ½ Giants cover the basement.  The templars (some now thieving) cover the house.

Dhojakt’s keen sense of smell easily lead him to through the rooms and passageways.  He was getting a headache from the stronger cloud residue left behind by the smaller creatures.   He thought they were Imps but was uncertain. (OCC- Planeslore rolled total of 7) Either way, they did not belong here in his father’s city.  He ran along the ceiling allowing his powerful small claws to grip the cracks in the stone.  The smell was strong and he did not like it.  He became more convinced that he hated being underground and would someday die underground (OOC- See Amber Enchantress).

He now picked up new scents.  Elves.  What were the elves doing here?  He was no where near the Shadow Square or Hill District area.  There should be no elves here.  He caste silence onto himself. He was confident he would not need to use further spells against the elves.

He found them.  Three elves, recently killed and dressed in black.  “Shadows” he thought.  The elven raider / assassins were using the catacombs also.  Perhaps it was them that released the creatures. (Segment 34?)  He moved to the floor again, as the roof of the catacomb became earthen again.  Fungus hung down from the ceiling and on the walls.  He could feel their vibrations as he moved close to them.  These kinds of mushrooms created a loud shrieking sound to scare off possible predators.  His silence spell countered their screams of alarm.  Suddenly the mushrooms stopped and wilted.  They blackened and fell apart before Drojakt’s eyes.  Someone was defiling here other than himself!

He felt the detection spell course over his body.  He knew not what kind but was certain someone was just around the corner searching for something or someone.  He moved up quickly feeling he could get the surprise attack and his silence spell would prevent any further casting of spells here.  His dozens of legs pushed him around the corner into a group of robe wearing elves.  One concentrating and pointing to him.  It took several moments and a bit of blood but the Shadow-King’s son killed off the Shadows.  He had no wish to have these elves running loose under the city.  

He looted the bodies finding a few fruits and potions of healing and Strength enhancements on them.  The gold felt good.  These elves were not here hunting for the vermin.  They were here looting during the riots.  He then decided he went too easy on them.

A little further down he found a clumsily hidden door.  Looking about he found a secret room.  Within this was a ledger with names.  He also found the magical marking suggesting an alarm had gone off.  His silence spell was working so very well indeed.  Looking once more at the ledger, he spotted a few known Veiled Alliance members.  If he could smile- he would ear to ear now.

He found scrolls here also.  This was paying off well for him.  Perhaps he was being hasty deciding to not like the catacombs.  However, he had a mission and needed to get back on track.

About thirty minutes later he found what he was looking for.  A very small portal had been opened.  It was sheltered and warded but the wards were broken.  He pulled out the required items and let down his silence spell.  “Freedom”  Dhojakt didn’t even get a chance to turn before being struck.

It was the smaller of the creatures.. a quasit he thought.  One problem however, it was armed and psionic!  The battle was furious and evenly met on both parties.  This is why they did not see the winged woman squeeze through the portal.  She bite her lip in pain as a wing bone was broken by the effort.  The Succubus had successfully entered Athas and quickly disappeared into the catacombs.

A few moments later Dhojakt returned, holding the creature’s staff.  Several deep smoking wounds were visible in his chitious shell.  The templars would pay for being late.  He said the words of closure and mixed the two items he carried together and threw them into the portal.  An audible “Huh?” came from the other side then a flash and the portal closed.  The immediate threat was over.  The Shadow-Prince had saved the day again.


----------



## megamania

Roman said:
			
		

> *Nice updates.
> 
> BTW: I thought Abyss is not part of the Dark Sun cosmology? Admittadly mi knowledge of Dark Sun is limited, but I did think that access to the Abyss from Dark Sun Prime Material was impossible?!? *




If you have the updated Box Set of Darksun look up Crimson Monolith.  I believe it states Tanar'ri appear here under the right conditions then return into the portal.  This suggests limited access.
With no strong gods, what or who would stop them anyway?  With no paladins and few clerics this place is a vacation spot for them. 

Then there's my influence.  Especially since TSR / WOTC have all but given up on Athas I feel I can tweak it however I want.  Two things tweaked thus far. One is the accessibility to the planes.  The other is metal.  It exits but is hard to use.  140 degrees is not pleasant for wearing armor.  Also, weapons and armor made from metal would flash and alert others of your presence in the desert. 

By time Mania's adventures are over, Athas will be very different (assuming I don't get him killed first).

Keep replying folks.  I welcome accolades, critiques, questions and even negative thoughts so long as you defend them.

This isn't just a story about Mania, my telling it or your reading it.  We all live UNDER A DARKSUN.


----------



## megamania

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *aye she's evil which is good(heh) but the one(?) time she exposed herself she just had it thrown back at her,
> 
> 
> What goes around comes around
> 
> which only pushed her further down the path of evil
> 
> She made her own bed, now she gets to lie in it (pun ment)
> 
> of course most templar are doomed to becoming evil if they aren't from the start anyway
> 
> True generally
> 
> think there's what? one exception in the brazen gambit/rise and fall of a dragon king
> 
> 
> access to Athas has to my knowledge always been a bit mixed up, personally I always felt it should probally be a demiplane with the nearby elemental planes likewise hedged off from the bigger planes(which could explain why the nearby elemental lords are so interested in athas, they want to go home) with getting into or out of athas almost on par with that of ravenloft  *


----------



## megamania

Just remembered something else about Tanar'ri being involved in Darksun.  For a Sorcerer-king to rise in level involves pacts with Pit fiends and other outworlders.


----------



## Roman

Further interesting updates 

Thanks for clarifying that megamania - as I said I am not an expert on DarkSun, even though I like it very much. BTW: for some reason my post seems to have posted twice, but 12 hours apart?!?! Very strange.


----------



## megamania

Aye, and I had to answer this twice, about 8-10 hours difference.  I thought it took the other night.  No biggie.

As for being an expert-  who can say they are an expert in something like DnD?  I know a lot about the world and own all of it's published books and novels but is it still Darksun with the changes I have done?


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 059 
“The mysterious Pouch”

I’m back on the rooftop.  So much for going out to help others.

Mania sat over an awning on the Greene compound roof.  A cooler breeze was blowing from the north.  It was quite comfortable here today.  Here was cleaning his prized club and taking in the day’s adventures.  Out of habit he came here and sat in the shade.

He finished cleaning the foul blood-like ichor which din’s corrode his club but seemed to age the rags he was using.  He couldn’t help but to wonder about the creatures.  Where were they from?  Why did they hate us so?  Then he remembered the pouch.

When saving the old man from the thugs and girl the man had dropped his money pouch.  Mania picked it up before moving on.  While he dealt with the last of the creatures the old man disappeared.  Mania still had the pouch.

It was an ordinary pull string pouch.  Seemed weightless and empty.  The poor man had no money.  He properly gave it to the templar and was found not rich enough to avoid the forthcoming beating.  Youth these days he said in his mind knowing he was a youth himself.  Deciding to use the bag (his was old and worn and threatening to lose its contents) He emptied his three ceramic bits and two Silvers from his pouch.  He opened the other pouch and dropped the money in.  He didn’t feel its weight.

Suspecting a hole he looked over it.  No hole.  Strange.  He then looked for his coins.  No coins on the ground or his lap.  He felt around a bit then got up agitated to find his money.  Nothing.  He looked at the pouch again.  There was no hole he could find.  He looked into the pouch next looking for the hole.  A black void was visible.  “What the heck are my coins?”  Then he could suddenly see his coins in the pouch.

“Ooooh…”

It was evening now.  Several hours went by as he played and experimented with this pouch.  After retrieving his own coins, he thought about more coins and suddenly he had more coins.  He thought about food and found a small wax sealed chunk of cheese.  After a few hours of trying to think of anything he could he had quite a pile before him.
His 3 ceramic bits and 2 silvers joined another 15 bits, 10 ceramics, 10 Silver and a gold.  He had a ball of wax sealed cheese and a small water bag.  There were two small beads of white.  They had a glow to them he could not describe or place.  Two keys and a scroll.  The scroll wasn’t magic (or so he thought).  The squiggles on it looked like the type Greene used on his ledgers.  Common it was called.  Mania was becoming certain he was going to need to learn how to read someday.   And more about magic.

This pouch was obviously magical.  What kind, preserver or defiler, he didn’t know.  Then he saw the injuries on his leg.  With a long sigh he wished they were gone.  He went to replace the goods into the pouch but saw a green and white swirled ball in the pouch.  

“Hello?  What could you be little guy?”

He reached in and held it up in the light to inspect.  “Looks like a plaything for children.”  He put it down then replaced everything into the pouch, including his own money.  Forgetting about the ball of clay he rolled over to stand up.  His cut up legs touched the ball.  He stood up and looked on the ground to find the flattened ball.  Nothing.    Then he felt it.

The ball was flattening out and spreading up his leg!  

He reached down to stop it but couldn’t get his fingers on it to tear it off.  Now panicking Mania was clawing at it.  It covered both legs and his mid-drift…and still spreading!

“Argh!   Noooooo….”  The material spread up and over his chin and arms.  

“Heck of a way to go…!”   Then it covered him entirely.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 060
“The Union”

Despite the calming enchanted aromas and perfumes she inhaled; Keela could not calm down.  This was to be the moment.  Ever since learning of her marriage and entrance to the templerate she has thought about this.  She was to complete the rites of marriage on the last day of the Starlight Festival.  That was tomorrow.  

The rituals began at sun down on the day before.  She was bathed in scented water for three hours.  Following this, wearing only the ceremonial robe, she then meditated until the two moons were dropping.  She slept for 8 hours and awoke late in the morning.  

She slept little.  She was to caught up in the moment of gaining power and authority within the temperate.  After this night, she would be a leader within her section.  Possibly third in command of State Affairs (The Chamber of Order) under only Djene and the current Hi-Templar Veela.  Knowing Djene, Veela will only have a few more years at most to live.  This would make her second in command.  She will need to watch and learn from Djene to further her own power.

She continued to fast as instructed and expected.  She was to be pure for her Union with Nibenay.  Around the decent of the sun each of the senior templars came to give her well wishes and advice.  It began and ended with a gift giving and a family kisses on each cheek then Keela to their hands.  She was bothered by the bitter constrained smile Djene wore.  Siemhouk (the favorite) gave a sad smile.  The others were unreadable.

Now dark, Keela went into the royal house section.  She had never been here before.  After tonight, she would have free access to this section.  After tonight, she would have access to any section of Nibenay.  She washed again in scented water with rose pedals of a purple color floating in the water.  The pollen from these flowers made her head light and gave her the giggles.  She sipped sweet wine while combing her hair and applying facial creams and high lighters.  As a final act, she cast a brief spell onto herself to her a greater appearance and wore a circlet that belonged to her grandmother.  Its sparkle also enhanced her beauty.

“If Mania yet lived, he could never turn me down now.  He would beg to be my slave.  Plead to wash my toes.  Grovel to do things to me….   And I would say no to him.”  Her mood dimmed briefly until she saw her face in the mirror.  She pushed back from the table and let the robe fall to the floor.  The magics, youth and her heritage made her perfect.  She saw no flaws on her body.  She was perfect…perfect to become a queen.

A bell jingled signaling his arrival.  She blew out each candle and went onto the bed.  She fidgeted back and forth whether to be in or out of her robe, above or below the top sheets.  She wanted this to be perfect.  She knew it would be perfect.  She was perfect.

Deciding to lay above the covers with the robe only draped over her body she lay there for 5 minutes.  The perfumes and drink making her head spin.  She scarcely knew he was within the room until his massive form blocked the window.

The darkness made it hard to see him.  She knew he was bald with limited facial hair.  He was not overly muscular but was fit.  She had read this and seen all of his pictures and sculptures.  

He sat on the bed.  He sniffed several times taking in deep lungfuls of air.  She heard something in a language she had never heard before.  Then he leaned into the light close enough to her face for her to see well.

She was still screaming 15 minutes after he was done.  He was there but 5 minutes. Then when done had left.

She had married a monster.


----------



## Roman

Great updates!

Now even I, the heartless person that I am, feel sorry for Keela.  But I guess that is the price of desire for power and entereing the templarate.


----------



## megamania

OCC- also goes to show that even after five years of marriage you may not know your spouce very well.


----------



## Corwyn

megamania said:
			
		

> *OCC- also goes to show that even after five years of marriage you may not know your spouce very well. *




Megamania, you are a bad man


----------



## Suldulin

heh, was wondering what her reaction would be   that had to be a rude awakening, she's just going to be dragged further and further down, but then that's what tends to happen to templars anyway


----------



## megamania

Corwyn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Megamania, you are a bad man  *




In this case I'll take that as a compliment.  

Get ready folks-  The story is going into high gear shortly


----------



## megamania

Picture Time   Mania vs a Dretch in the alley


----------



## megamania

Keela sees her husband in the romantic moon light


----------



## Roman

Nice pics. 

Unfortunately, in two days I am going to loose internet access for a few months, so I will be unable to follow the story...  Aw, well, perhaps I will check from some internet cafees sometimes.


----------



## megamania

college student?


----------



## Roman

megamania said:
			
		

> *college student? *




Indeed


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 061 
“Cosa”

“You foolish young boy!  How dare you use my last healing skin!   Oh- I can’t stand this!  Rotten stinking boy saves me then uses my last skin!”  The old man stands over a green covered Mania.  The old man kneels down and touches the green covering him.   “Hmmm…harding pretty good.  Should almost be ready to come off.  Wake up you stupid kid!”  The old man raps him on the chest with his staff.  The first several pokes are soft.  With nothing happening, he sighs through his nose harshly then stands up.  He is not so soft or kind this time.  A loud thud is heard and the green skin darkens and cracks.

“Oh boy- I don’t have this kind of time!”  He swings again but there is a sudden burst of activity and the shell, now hard, breaks as Mania raises his hand quickly redirecting the staff to strike the rooftop.  Panicked by the hard shell covering him, Mania thrashes about.  The old man takes a few steps back and leans on his gnarled staff.  A whimsical smirk on his face.  Mania breaks off and peals away chunks of the skin.  Healthy skin is visible underneath where there once were deep cuts and bruises.  He rolls over and becomes physically ill.

“Done boy?”

A few more spasms and coughing fits later, Mania rolls his eyes in the direction of the voice.  “Old man..?”

“Yes, I would appear to be old.  And yes, a man also.  You are correct young Mania.  I look like an old man.”

“Cut the sarcasm…. leave that to me….ugh….what happened?”

“You looted my personal items and used my last pycho-ectoplasmic skin of Healing is what happened you twit!  Hee Hee weeeze  hee hee  course you needed that after fighting the Tanar’ri Dretch.  You fight well for a boy.”

“I’m 18.  I’m no boy  old man.”

“Age is not a fixed figure.  I have a friend whom is over 100 years old.  Human even.  Very active.  ‘course he has to be.  Hamanu wants him dead in the worst way.   As for being a boy, a man has his head on straight.  You, boy, do not.”  The old man shuffles back a few inches figuring on a possible swipe at his legs by the frightened young man.   

“Whatever..”

“Hmmm…. I came to do two things for you.  One was to thank you.  It is not everyday a civilian takes on a templar and her punks.   Even if it were a test…”

Mania rises his head  “…test…?  Talk straight with me old man.  It’s been a long day and appears to only be midday.”

“Yes, well we have been watching you for a while.  Quite a while actually.  You interest us greatly and our allies even more so.  Our enemies are only now coming to know you exist.”

The young man picks now nearly black bits of skin from his near blonde hair.  “Watching me?  Who’s we?”

“The Veiled Alliance boy.  The Veiled Alliance.”  

Mania stops in mid motion…”..You are a member of them?”

“Well yes, for the next few hours anyway.  See here boy- I’m trying to warn you of great danger.”

“Too late.  I already know.  The city was under attack by short fat pale stinky …things…with sharp claws.  Remember, you saw one old man or has your memory begun to fail you?”

“Humph.  I had no idea you would be this stubborn or ungrateful.   I guess we were wrong.  Have a good day young Mania.  I would stay off the streets for a while.  Better yet- go into hiding.”

“Wait!” yells Mania trying to get to his feet to follow the old man whom is amazingly agile for someone of advanced age.  Breaking off the last of the ectoskin from his feet, Mania chases after the old man.

“I can not wait for you.  We talk as we walk.”  The old man looks about for a few moments then exists the building at ground level with the puzzled Mania behind him.

“Anyhoo-  I came here to thankyou and to warn you.  You need to hide boy.”

“Hide?  Why?”

“Listen to me boy.  Listen good.  We were asked to watch over you a bit by good friends of ours.  In doing so, your name and activities have been recorded….”

“Watching me?  Keela..?”

“It’s a good thing you didn’t go further with her boyo.  She has union soon.  After that you would have been put into chains for the templars.  May sound good at first, a few young nude women of  power lusting after you but it would end.  They would grow bored with you and look for new boy toys.  At least that’s what I would do under the circumstances.”

“You would want a new boy toy? Mania answers sarcastically since he is running out of patience with the old man.  He takes a side step away when the old man merely smiles at him and shrugs his shoulders.

Due to new nervousness, Mania blurts out –“Danger old man.  You speak of danger.”

“Yes, danger.  As my cell was watching over you, your name was recorded several times in a journal.  A journal hidden, locked and warded again any seeing it.  The Shadows found it.  Or we guess that’s who it was.  The remains left by the wards were …messy.  Anyhoo- someone has the journal.  Someone knows the names, ranks and importance of 10 people that made up Cell #4.  Your name was mentioned in such a way that the templars will hunt you down just in case you were to join us.  After the incident this day, I will guarantee they will seek your head.”

Mania stops, his mouth hanging open.

“Cosa.  Call me Cosa.  I hate old man.  It doesn’t describe me very well but thankyou for the compliment.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 062
“Underground”

“What could be of any interest in the abandoned area of the city?”  Mania asks as he and the old man known as Cosa go into a ruined section of the city.  “I even heard they grow rats the size of children in here.”

“Relax.  Even as a youngster you ask an awful lot of questions.  Just follow me and keep a watch for Templars or any other trouble.”

“Templars don’t scare me.”

“I’ll let Keela know you said that if I should see her again.  Now be quiet!” the old man snaps.  His sense of balance amazes Mania as he climbs over some debris.

“Nimble for an old man.”  Mania climbs over nearly as well.

“It’s not the years- it’s what under the cover.  Now be quiet!”  He snaps once more.  The old man hesitates a moment as if to get his bearings then advances forward.  After a few more streets he points to a building in ruin.  Quietly they advance into it and towards the back of what once may have been a tavern.

“Careful- there is quite a surprise just around this corner.  It’s an illusion so don’t scream out like a girl or anything.” The old man says with a smirk that seems to have a hidden meaning behind it.

Mania, more curious than cautious, peers around the doorway.  An undead spirit of an elf wielding a flaming sword leaps out.  Mania gasps in surprise and begins to raise his club.  The old man puts his hand on the club-  “Don’t- that’s Bernalferia.  He protects the entrance for me.”

“Entrance?”

“Yes, to the underground.”  The old man pushes on a stone and a section silently slides away revealing a 3x3 hole in the floor.  “Coming?” 

A tunnel leads to a room.  Inside this room is a dry basin in the floor.  Statues of open-mouthed females with pointed ears and wings surround the basin.  The light gives out as the cover moves back into place on the surface.  Mania is about to will his eyes to give him sight when a stick held by the old man suddenly begins to glow.  “This way” he says motioning to a doorway.

After a few more minutes of walking through what appears to be an old building hidden underground, the old man stops.  Says a few words Mania could never hope to repeat, and a hidden door appears.  The old man enters and waves Mania to come.

Inside is a neat small room with a few chairs, a table and a shelf.   Glowing multi-colored moss grows on one wall.  It has been cut and chipped to resemble a large four-legged creature with a horn on its head.  “What is that?”  He asks?

“Moss boy”

“Duh- I mean what did you make it resemble?  The creature looks…nimble and noble.”

“Not sure of its name.  I’m still trying to decipher all of the text.  I copied it from a book I found in a ruin located in the forest.  Make yourself at home.  We’re staying here for a few days to allow the hunts to die down before trying to escape the city..”   The old man smiles a sly smile- “You up to one more surprise today boy?”

“Sure why not”  answers Mania as he continues to look at the Mold Mosaic.

“Well- what do you think?” asks a voice very different from the old man’s.

Mania turns and is open mouthed.  Before stands a woman in tight red curls, green eyes, heavy freckles and a beaming smile.  Mania can not say a thing.

“Name is still Cosa.  Welcome to my sanctuary.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 063
“The Who, What and Whys”

“You..you…you’re…”

“A mage, yes.  And A good one by your reaction.  Sorry for keeping up the act for so long.  It’s embarrassing to admit…but I had fun.”

“NO!…I mean no,…  you’re female.”

Looking down at her figure she looks up at him, “Observant aren’t you.  I am female.  Look, I’m tired and need to rest and study for a while.  Feel free to do as you want but don’t leave this area and don’t touch any doorways marked in blue.  It takes forever to get the smell of burnt hair out of these underground rooms even with perfume.  In the morning we will talk.  It is obvious you are clueless and need to be educated.”  With that she turns and goes into a room with a doorway marked in blue.  It glows as she goes through then dies down.

Mania is so stunned by everything that he misses the cheap shot she just gave him.  He can only clearly remember the last few months but these months have been fast and furious.  He has been taken as a slave with an elf prince, joined a caravan tradehouse, fought undead gith, fell in and out of love with at least one woman and discovered he hated slavery and repression more than at first thought.

Unable to sleep, he looks at a few books.  He hopes to find the picture of the noble creature on the wall.  He looks through five books before finding it.  In these books were pictures of plants, people and buildings.  Nothing that interests him was in these books.  The sixth book however has pictures of the noble creature and others that capture his imagination.  There is a picture of a small pointed ear humanoid with wings.  Few of them are clothed which makes Mania blush a little.  However, the look in the eyes suggest nothing evil or shameful about the creatures.   They look to be happy creatures that sing and dance.   Mania falls asleep with a smile on his weary face.  He dreams of these creatures and the parties they must have had.

Up and down
Up and down
Then around
Never on the ground

Mania flies quick and sure
Feeling absolutely no pressure
Looking for fun and pleasure
And some memories to treasure

Then he sees someone of interest
He flies faster without rest
Flies using his best
At last he passes her test

“Would you like to dance and play?”
“Would you like to laugh all day?”
“Would you like to fly in the sun’s ray?”
“I would do anything if you would but stay”

Mania, a fairy you are not
Mania, a pure soul you are not
Mania, a hero I think not
Mania, what good you are I know not

“AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!”   

Cosa rushes out from her room.  “Mania-  are you all right!?!”

“Ah…yeah…. just a dream…. just a dream.”

Leaning over to pick up the book from Mania’s lap, Mania sees she wears but a robe only.  “Dreaming of fairies were you?” Cosa says with a mischievous smile.  “Did you know their last stronghold was near
 here?”

“Uh no.  These creatures…are real?”

“Were real” She grows very serious suddenly.  “Didn’t you read about them at all?”

“I…I can’t read.  I was just looking at the pictures.”

She stares at him long and hard.  Then seemly coming to a decision, she gets up.  As she walks away she talks over her shoulder, “I’m sorry.  I just thought you would…. know.  I mean with your lineage and all…. I’m sorry.”

“My lineage?  You mean my family?”

“Yes.  Do you know who your parents are?  I mean your real parents.  You’re natural parents.  Do you know?”

A long silence then a meek “ I was referred to once as a Baneful Child.”  Mania curls up into a ball.  Even at his late teens he can not stop the tears.  He has been fighting this forever.  At least it feels like forever to him.  “Even then, I felt it meant something…. I can’t explain.”

Wearing proper clothes, Cosa returns with water and a pouch.  She mixes seeds and herbs into the water while she talks.  “Who said this to you?”

“A tembo.”

She stops as if frozen in time.  “Then it will begin soon.  You have been recognized and eventually word will get back to him of your existence.  Drink this, it will relax you.  What I have to tell you will come as a shock but I feel you are ready and the time is right.”

“Your father…. your father is a powerful defiler named Bane.  He hides from his more powerful comrades somewhere south of Tyr.  His comrades include the likes of Nibenay, Kalak and Hamanu.  They are powerful Defilers whom use equally powerful psionics to create new more deadly types of magic.  They are terribly evil and cunning.  He has been alive for hundreds, maybe even thousands of years.

He has an underground kingdom rumored to be half dungeon.  He has hundreds of people and beings trapped within this dungeon.  Some even say your natural mother has been magically kept alive within one of these cells.  It is uncertain since no one has ever returned from searching for him.

There is a well-hidden prophecy that speaks of a child begotten as you were.  This prophesy suggests a child will come that will either destroy the land forever or save it from the Sorcerer-Kings.  The Pyreen have been watching for nearly 1800 years for such a child to be born. (see Killer in Kalidnay for more on Prophesy and the book it is within )   When you were discovered, the Pyreen were afraid.  If they came to you immediately, they felt you might grow to resent them and their cause and turn on them.  But, if they waited too long, you may give up on the world thus condemning it to destruction.

The pyreen and many of their agents have watched you grow up.  Unfortunately, this special attention did not go by unnoticed.  Not long ago, THE Dragon of Tyr Valley struck your village fearing it was a new Pyreen stronghold.  By some miracle you survived.  The trauma did shake you up considerably.  As I’m sure this is but I feel it is time.”

Mania eyes are blank.  He hears the words.  They make sense.  But how could this be…?

“They….were….killed….because….of me?”

“Not because of you.  NEVER think of it that way.  The Dragon is an evil creature that acts out of evil impulses.  He had no idea of what makes you or the village special.  NONE.  Look at me- “ She turns his head to meet eye to eye “He had no idea YOU were there or that YOU were special.”

Outside-
She can only hear the turmoil in their voices.  It brings a great warmth and glee to her black heart.  Her luck was steadily improving.  Knowledge is power.  She just gained great power.  This she knew for sure.  Leaving the doorway she crept away.  Her wing was healing but very slowly.  Still, soon she would be healed and ready to give this power to another.  One named Bane.


----------



## Suldulin

hrm, and when she shifted I thought 'pyreen' for some reason, heh, though I guess that still has yet to be disproven


----------



## megamania

Ah-  someone has picked up on my DM style/motiff-  


NEVER ASSUME ANYTHING


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 064
“Page From The Future’s Past”

It has been a day now.  Cosa has talked quietly and calmly to him the entire time.  She “read” the section about Fairies to him.  He suspected she was making it up but didn’t care.  It was clumsy at best, but he tried to depict one by cutting at the moss as she had done of the noble creature.  It looked more like a bug that was splatted by a large flat club against the wall.  But they laughed.  It was pure and good.

She then proceeded to sort books and maps and scrolls and trinkets and so on and so on.  It seemed she wanted to carry the entire room with her.  Mania tried to convince her otherwise but she just smiled and whistled a tune suggesting “You’ll see”.  If her magic was as strong as her personality he knew he would do well with her.

Do well with her.

It was then he realized he had just given his complete trust into a woman he not only knew little about, but also prided herself in keeping up false illusions of herself.  Was she a mage?  A rogue?  Both?  Heck-  was she a she?  Like her, he was beginning to enjoy the game.  Isn’t that what he once referred life as…a game?  Why should it be any different now?  He had someone whom understood him for himself.  She may even know him better than he knew himself.  

Why is that?  It was not until last meal before resting that he found the strength to ask that.

“You spoke of a prophecy.  A child of a Sorcerer-king would either end or renew everything.  Where did this prophecy come from?”

“The lumpy stuff looks like crap but it’s tasty and good for you.  Eat.”

“No.  Seriously, if I am to follow you, I need to know more.”  He looks at her sternly trying his best to intimidate her into telling him more.  She sees through it as part of the game they are playing.  She knows it is truly not a game, but if that is how he wanted to proceed….

“Eat.  I’ll tell you after.  I’ll show you something I found.”

The moss was not tasty.  In fact he had tasted better sand and dust at the gith ruins.  The water was good.  It was clean, magically clean.  Food finished, she waved a quick gesture and some strange phrase and the food bits fell off of the clay bowls as if self-cleaning.  She then said something else and motioned the bowls away and they floated away to the shelf with other bowls.

She changed into her sleeping gown and came out after waving at the blue symbols once more on the doorway that separated her bedroom from the rest of the sanctuary.  She held a large book in her arms.  She opened it carefully to a page which had a carefully folded piece of paper held.  She carefully unfolded it and turned it to show Mania.

It was a series of drawings with unknown runes on it.  The picture (OOC- I’ll scan a depiction in soon) showed a large armored man and a female figure then a child.  “How does this suggest it’s me?”  

“I have yet to decipher it but it according to those that know the language, it depicts a sorcerer-king’s child.”

Mania stares long and hard at it.  He tries to memorize it as completely as he can.  He is no mage or has the skills of many rogues but he is not stupid either.  He knows he is gifted.  He knows there had to be a reason.  He didn’t ever suspect it to be this however.

“Where did you get this?”

“I told you- in some ruins.”

“Riiiight.”  Mania agrees to play the game.  So long as it is a game the reality and pressure of it will not get to him.

They talk a bit longer about life, childhood and dreams.  He has never been more comfortable with anyone before.  It is strange.

He catches himself staring at her eyes.  Her hair.  Her skin and the crazy freckles.  Her bare leg and hip…exposed….Mania shakes his head then realizes she saw but is pretending not to see.  She is looking down at his hands smirking the way she does.  The smirk is driving him crazy.

She gets up and suggests it is time to rest.  Tomorrow they need to decide what to pack for him.  She waves her hand and goes through the blue arch.  Mania stares at its receding glow with a smile.  He understands now.

Ten minutes go by and he finds he can’t sleep.  He rolls over and stares at the blue runes.  

In her bedroom, she looks at the runes herself.  She rolls over smirking, understanding a private joke.  She closes her eyes.  Then she feels a soft touch on her hip.  She turns with her eyes closed and kisses him.

“Burnt hair…riiiight” He says.

The rest of the night is blissful for each of them.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 065
“Pack Heavy-  Travel Light”

He couldn’t believe it.  She had a total of ten books she insisted on bringing plus a dozen scrolls.  She has magic fruits and various other odd things he couldn’t even describe.  She referred to them as Wondrous Things.  Yeah- like that helped.  She organized things into specific piles according to size, weight, use and practicality.   All he saw was a cloak, a set of nicely woven leather boot-like leggings, a set of bracers and a thin wrap she was to wear as a belt.  Also a staff.

He sat there slack jawed as she placed fruit, scrolls and small items into hidden openings in the fabric of her belt.  While she went to get MORE stuff, he lifted up the fabric.  He couldn’t find anything under it.  Where did it go?

“I really need to work on your magic item recognition.  I can’t believe you are who you are yet know nothing about magic or magical items.”  She smiles at him as she says this.  Mania takes no insult from it.  He is beginning to wonder about his thoughts and emotions.  Keela used love to control him, is Cosa?  No.  This is too pure.  Too good.  But she is a master con with awesome magical abilities to perplex even the most observant.

He had believed her story of the magical runes until he remembered she never had turned them off when he had the nightmare.  He suspected she made them glow through a separate spell- just to make it more realistic.  She didn’t seem to mind that he figured it out.  Perhaps it was a test or at least another part of the game.  Good game.

“This is a belt that functions much like the pouch you “borrowed” from me as I pretended to be unconscience.   There are dozens of small dimensional pockets hidden within the lining and folds.  Potions and fruits are on the inside row.  Then scrolls and material things I need for my arcane talents.  The outer pockets hold other small things.”

“Like this dagger?”  He reaches to place into a seam.

“No!”  She reaches out and stops him.  No- Sharp things can tear through the inner wall destroying the pouch.  I’m not sure if the entire belt would be undone but I would rather not find out.  The same goes for your pouch.  You may keep it…consider it a gift.”

Mania looks across the room to his worldly possessions.  A large club and an empty looking pouch.  A few clothes here and there.  “You mentioned picking up some stuff for me to use.  Will it be magical also?”

“Assuming no one has found the Vault, yes.”

“The vault?  You have a vault?”

“Before you say it- no- I’m not rich.”

He looks into her eyes smiling and pleading with his eyes to say more.  She does.

“I have been known to…find things on my travels.  I keep them hidden in a dry well near here.”

“Find things…I’m sure.”

“I’m no common thief mind you!”

Taking her into his arms he brings his face close to hers-  “There is nothing common about you Cosa.  Nothing.” And they kiss.

The next day, they head out to find the well.  There are signs of travelers in the area.  There is still a bit of stench of the abyss as they move from one section to another using original passageways or recently dug out ones.

She slowly glides down the dark hole.  Mania tries to climbs down.  He is less than graceful and will leave tracks and a trail detectable by most trackers and searchers but that is okay.  Pursing her lips, she knows the sacrifice she must make.  She will never be able to return to this place again.  Possibly to all of Nibenay itself.  It comforts her little knowing she would do it again.

In her deep thought, she doesn’t realize someone else is here.  Someone alerted by Mania’s clumsy attempt at climbing down.


----------



## Krellic

I never played or ran Dark Sun though I always liked the very alien and different feel.

This story is a lot of fun.


----------



## megamania

As promised-  a torn page from a book Mania and Cosa are looking at.  (OOC-  sorry it came out a bit grainy.  )


----------



## megamania

In case you wonder, the symbols DO mean something and make sense.  Here is another image of an event yet to happen but players of Darksun may be able to deduce....Thus beginning the decypher effects by all


----------



## megamania

Krellic said:
			
		

> *I never played or ran Dark Sun though I always liked the very alien and different feel.
> 
> This story is a lot of fun. *




Thankyou.

I always liked Darksun because there is never a "safe" place.  The cities are the centers of evil yet to leave them means facing the fury of an ill mother nature and/or the mutated creatures there.


----------



## megamania

and one final image for now-


----------



## megamania

Sorry for the delay.  I accidently threw out some characters and they were on the computer that crashed.  I'll be sure to back-up files from now on. 
Redid Cosa and finishing Mania now.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 066
“Thieving Shadows”

“Belluca- hurry with that lock!”

“No need to worry Brother Shadow- I will have it in a moment more.”

“Quiet!” Ducranean hisses.  “I hear something.”

A pebble strikes the ground and bounces a few times.  Each of the three Shadows hears a female voice calling to another person.  Silently like the name they have borrowed, the three Shadows move to the sides of the room.  Ducranean holds back still within the vault they had just discovered.  The other two crouch down by the doorway awaiting a target to strike.  They rub a foul looking cloth with an icor on it across their blades.  They wait…silent and prepared.

Cosa continues to levitate down.  The light on her staff is now revealing a bottom to this dry well.  Just as she bends her knees to land gently two flashes of metal streak out at her.  One strikes her leg and the other harmlessly strikes the wall and breaks from the impact.  “Thieves!” yells Cosa as she drops into a defensive position.

Mania begins to glow and looks down.  He sees two figures dressed in black move lightning fast towards her.  He sees her swinging her staff trying to keep the thieves beyond striking range.  “Boo-Yah!” Mania screams as he pulls back his arms and legs and drops straight down.  He hits lightly on the sandy bottom and tumbles by the amazed thieves.  He comes up reaching for his Club, which is glowing also.

A dagger seems appears out of no where nearly striking Mania.  Instead it bounces off of his drawn club.  He can’t help but think that looked planned and smooth- not just dumb luck.  He strikes one thief even as everyone begins to do a dance of sorts in the 25x25-foot space.  Each tries to avoid the other while remaining in striking distance.

Cosa is hit by the third thief whom she was unaware existed. Her arms feel heavier and slower quickly.  Mania, ticked that he couldn’t shield her well enough, swings and breaks the arm of one thief about to throw his dagger at him.  Seeing an opening, he swings again breaking the jaw and neck of the thief.  The swing continues onward and hits the next surprised rogue square in the face.  Even in the darkness, his face cowl looks slick with blood as he slumps to the floor defeated.

The leader of the three, Ducranean, sees he can not win so he tries to escape but leaping to the wall and begins to climb quickly.  Even feeling sluggish, Cosa easily zaps him with twin magic missiles of energy.  He grunts in pain and loses his grip.  He seems to dog paddle at the wall trying to reclaim his grip but fails and fails back down.  He is knocked unconscience by the fall.

“Damned Shadows- this makes the third time they found my secret hiding place.” replies an unhappy Cosa.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 067
“Singing Sticks”

After tying up the surviving Rogue, Cosa and Mania go into the vault.  It is a 25x25-ft room with a low ceiling of about 6 feet.  “I found this place entirely by accident last year.  I was hiding from a templar force in here and found this opening.  I believe someone made it before filling it with water back when there was water.”

“…When there was water?  Isn’t that a myth?”  Replies Mania looking for more Shadows within the shadows in the room.

“No.  Athas, our world, once had more water and forests.  This I know.  It was suggested by a Wandering traveler that is once was very lush and had large quantities of water and food.”

Mania smirks and looks at her with uncertainty.  He has never known anything but desert except for his brief visit by the Creasant Forest near Nibenay.  How would anyone find their way around in a world covered by forests.  It was ludicrous.  But then again he thought that of the noble creature and the winged small people.

Cosa waves a jewel on her necklace before several cases and chests.  A hum can just be heard then it dies out.  She pulls out a ring of rings and begins to unlock all of the chests.  “This one should interest you.”  She opens it and pulls out three bundles.  Feeling each, she puts two aside and hands him one.  “I remember you mentioning you used small clubs before finding that monster- try these.”

Mania nods to her and sits on a chest then jumps up forgetting if she warded this one.  Since he has no holes in his breeches, he feels it is safe and sits down again.  “You can be so funny Mania.” Cosa says smiling then resuming looking for something specific again.

Mania finds within the bundle two Singing Sticks.  His preferred weapon of choice.  The slender batons are fast and hard.  The materials they are constructed from have small holes.  When swung quickly, they whistle through the air.  Thus the name.  Mania stares at them in awe.  They are possibly the best looking and best made Singing Sticks he has ever seen.  He gets up and goes through a short routine of spins and swings.  When repeated quickly it looks absolutely stunning.  Cosa is certain they were meant for him.  Mania thanks her and gives her a kiss.

“I’m certain those are enhanced also.  The place I took them from had several sets of magical weapons.  Those I could take in my..your pouch.  The others were too big and sharp to take.”

She finds the book she was searching for.  Mania looks over her shoulder as she thumbs through it.  “Hey- the pages are blank!”

“Yes, I hope to fill it someday.  But what is important are these- “ She stops the pages and wedged between two pages is a folded piece of paper.  “I have two more pages from the book.”

“Hummm.  Looks like that bald guy gets killed by a short guy."  What’s with the mountains?”  

Mania is looking at one page that has an image of a large eyed tall figure being stabbed by a short person.  A large winged representation of this guy seems to hold everyone and everything.

“This one makes me worry.  I know this place, I just can’t place it.”  She hands him another page.  This one has skeletal figures attacking a city.

“Still not sure if I believe this stuff Cosa.  Destiny…future telling..  I believe I make my own destiny and future.”

She smirks at him again.  “Maybe by making your own destiny-  you create this one.”  

Mania is uncertain if she means he controls his destiny or is referring to the drawing she insists is him.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 068
“Uncle Grind”

Reaching the surface, Cosa and Mania leave the underground.  She carefully replaces the wood panels as she looks around one last time.  With a deep sigh, she turns her back on the only home she has known for 4 years now.

“We need to go to the cliff walls.  There we can escape the city walls and take cover in the forest.  I know someone there that can help us.”

Mania nods and follows her.  They leave the abandoned area into the Freeman area.  They walk as quickly and directly as possible without drawing attention to themselves.  They enter the Merchant area and bypass the Temple of the Sun.  They become more cautious in the area of the West Gate.  As expected, the templars are thick.  Instead of 5 or 6 at the gates, there are a dozen.  A dozen in templar outfits anyway.

“Would we do better trying to sneak out on a caravan?”

“No.  They know you too well.  We can’t risk it.”

They pass that area and enter the Tradesmen Area.  They are now close to the great earthen wall.  Mania looks up at the earthen cliff that rises above the city.  A few guards can be seen above.  Just out of sight are the true noble homes.  He has never seen them but knows they will make the Country Home of Keela’s family look small.  Keela.  He hasn’t thought of her for days now.  He determinedly blocks her out of his head.

“Whoa…look at that…,” Mania says in astonishment.  Built near the earthen wall is a large coiled stone-carved snake.  A bridge connects the top of the cliff to the coiled body.  Nobles walk freely over the bridge.

“Don’t look at it.  It’ll draw attention to us.  That is the Snake Tower.  It is how the richest nobles go from their mansions to the main city.  At the base of it are more noble homes.  We are going further down towards the Temple of Earth.”  She says this with never lifting her head or directing her gaze to anywhere but the ground about ten feet before her.

The temple of Earth is a large block of stone carved out to be a multi-layered building.  The outside has various earthen elemental creatures depicted along with the standard elemental lords.  “Impressive” comments Mania.

They enter the temple grounds and give a few coins to the worship box.  Mania mimics Cosa as she bows to a rough stone column towering over them by 15ft.  A dirty looking Dwarven priest walks up behind them.  “It is said this stone fell from a Spirit of the Land in battle.  It is a holy item and very sacred to us.”

“Yes Uncle.  I know.”  Cosa stands up and bows to him.  “Perhaps we should go inside now.”  Mania shakes his head in amusement.  When will the surprises end he thinks to himself.

The three of them enter the temple and go down deep into the earth.  Here, surrounded by their element of worship, the priests worship.  Mania can not help himself at looking and staring about the rooms.  Gems and diamonds are visible on the ceilings with magical enchantments to give a soft light to see by.  One room has stone caldrons of impressive size.  Then he sees one person sitting in a caldron being buried with earth.  Strange.

They reach his private room where she takes off her cowl and give him a big hug.  “Oh Uncle Grind-  I haven’t seen you in about three years!  It has been too long.”

“Yes, well that is not my fault girl.  You knew where I was.  It was not my fault you joined the rebellion.  You wanted girl?  I mean more than usual?  I heard there was a cleansing done. “  Then he sees Mania again.  “Who this be?  A rebel?  A friend?  Something more?”

“Uncle- this is Mania.  He is a hero from the recent Gith attacks on the city.  Say hello to my Uncle.”

“Hello.  Nice place you got here.”  Mania holds out his hand.  Staring hard at his eyes, Uncle Grind takes his hand and shakes it squeezing it hard.  Mania returns the grip.

“Strong boy,” Uncle Grind replies, “What are doing with the girl?”

“We are leaving the city sir.”  Mania replies.  Cosa is trying to get his attention as he says this.  She squints her eyes shut very tight as he says this.

“Leaving?  Planning on using our tunnels girl?  You know only the priests know about them.  How did you learn?”  He gives her a stern look and turns away.  After a few steps he turns around again.  “Always were a snoop and found things you were not meant to know or have.  Tell anyone?

“No uncle.  You know me better than that.”    

“You bet I do.  After my no good brother deserted your mother an’ you.  I been bringing you up as best as I could.  Then your mom passed away giving birth to your ½ sister Brucia.  It’s a shame what happened to her too.”  Uncle Grind seems to wander off mentally but snaps out of it with a loud cracking sound.

“Intruders!”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 069
“Confrontations”

The three of them were running as best as they could under the conditions.  The ground was shaking and the tunnels were threatening to collapse.  It had been a rough 10 minutes of flight and didn’t look to be becoming any better.  Templars and their thugs had swarmed into the building.  The alarms allowed clerics to seal off sections of the temple they wanted hidden (gem rooms and healing pits) while setting up defenses.

Somehow, the templars were still able to follow the three of them however.  Even when Uncle Grind opened and closed earthen walls the templar force followed.  It was becoming obvious that this was going to end in direct confrontation.

“Just a bit further- it opens up and we can take them down as they remain bottlenecked in the tunnel.”

And as suggested, the tunnel then opened up into an underground lake.  Mania takes on side and Uncle Grind the other.  Cosa hides behind a rock cropping near the tunnel exit.

A few tense moments go by before they hear the first dull thud of large feet.  Then they can hear them  -1/2 Giants!

They rush through the opening into the underground lake.  Mania batters one with his Singing Sticks across the knee and thigh.  Uncle Grind produces a battle hammer out of thin air and strikes another ½ Giant across the knees.  If the pain did not get to them then the sudden appearance of six red heads with blurred images will.

Mania hits low then as the large creature reaches down, he hits it high.  The ½ Giant can not seem to get a good shot off on Mania.  
“Raaaargh!  Hold Still!”

The templar and several human guards try to reach the battle but the four ½ Giants block the way.  “Move it!”, yells the templar in frustration and anger.

Several more strikes knock the ½ Giant down before Mania.  Uncle Grind has not been as lucky.  With Cosa’s help, his remains standing.  The dwarven earth cleric is battered, bruised and bloody from several hits.

As Cosa brings down the ½ Giant her Uncle steps back and prepares to heal himself.  Mania continues to smack his new ½ Giant.  He has received a single but damaging blow thus far.  “We can’t hold them back much longer Cosa yells stabbing for all she is worth against the kneeling ½ Giant.

An elemental creature erupts out of the earthen wall and attacks the guards and one templar.  The templar was powering up ½ Giants from behind.

Uncle Grind yells for the two fugitives to move behind him.  The Mirror images confuse the remaining ½ Giant.  “Raargh!   Magic too great!  Can’t kill!”

Then the templar gets a brief glimpse of Mania as he runs across the exit opening.  “Mania…?”

Keela is beside herself.  “You bastard!  I left you for dead!  You should be dead!  I’ll kill you for real this time!”  She rushes through the mirrors, some breaking apart as Cosa moves out of range.  “I’ll kill you!”

The three run along the lake edge.  “Hewh!  Hewh!  You really….Hewh! Ticked her off!” pants the running cleric.  Mania and Cosa get ahead of him.

“Remember to take the right tunnel kids!” Uncle Grind yells as he slows down.  He looks at them running further away.  With a tear in his eye, he turns while touching the wall.  “I love you Cosa.  I wish you knew that.” He says softly.  Keela finds herself recovering from being dazed by Cosa and begins to run.

“Goodbye” the dwarf says as he pushes on a rock that conceals a lever.  Keela looks up to see the ceiling begin to crack and shiver.

Cosa and Mania slow down and turn.  They hear the rumble then the world goes black with a crash.


----------



## megamania

bad timing but I currently am having problems at work and am looking for a job to suppliment my now part time job.   I will continue to post here but it will be a weekend here and a weekend there.  Sorry folks.


----------



## megamania

Freedom eludes me like a hidden oasis in the desert.  This weekend I should be updating (one way or another).


----------



## Corwyn

Well even without an update it deserves to be on page one.

So up we go!!


----------



## megamania

Thankyou for that comment Corwyn.  It's the first complament I have recieved from anyone (here or in the real world) in about two weeks about anything.  I have been working on Mania's tale but ran into a time issue with it.   

I hope to get back on track soon.     Andy aka megamania


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 070
“Buried”

“Are you alright Mania?”

He tries to see the source of the voice but can not.  It is dark and dusty.  His body hurts.  “What happened?”

“Uncle made sure we could escape the templars.  He triggered a cave-in trap the clerics once built just in case of something like this.  I do not know if he yet lives or not.”

“Was…was that Keela chasing us?”

“I fear so.  She has a love/hate thing for you.  We better get moving.”  Cosa begins to climb around the loose rocks until she clears the area of the fall in.  Mania is battered; he was struck by a few smaller rocks and breathed in much dust and dirt.  Her staff continued to give light though the thick unsettled dust cut their visibility down by half.

“I have never gone this far before.  I fear we may become lost.  I have heard these tunnels branch out for miles and miles.  Some are natural and others created during a war thousands of years ago to move secretly large numbers of people and equipment.”

The twosome walks for the remainder of the day (or at least what they figure to be a day).  They talk quietly and in short episodes.  Secretly, each are scared that they are trapped underground or worse- Keela is following them.

Mania stops and puts his hand up to the air.  “What are you doing?” Cosa asks.

“Dutch used to do this when we were trapped in the tomb.  He would feel for air currents or temperature differences.”

“Does it work?”

“Don’t know…but it looks like I know what I’m doing.” Mania replies with a wide grin.  “I’m sure we’ll get out.  Patience.  It’s all about patience.”

Cosa puts out her hand now also.  “You know, I would swear I do feel something…” She turns and looks at the ceiling area.  A hole can be seen.  “Great.  Now what?”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 071
“The Color of the Sky”

The creature was rare.  It was nearly extinct.  It would look beautiful on her wall.  The Nibenese hunter moved closer to the forest animal.  It was a rare white-spotted Antelope.  They are prized trophies to hunters.  The animals had a near magical or psionic sense of its environment.  Anicalla Pollace had spent two days tracking it and now had only advanced a mere 300ft in the past four hours as she inched onto it.  She slowly and silently drew back the bowstring and aimed.  The animal flicked it’s tail twice and froze.  It cocked its head then suddenly bolted deep into the thicker brush.  

Anicalla cursed.  Cursed hard.

She knew she could not outrun it so she carefully put her weapons back and began to track the legendary myth once more.  She was unsure how the creature detected her and pondered this for the remainder of her hunting trip.

Ten minutes later the very ground the creature was standing on jumped.  A muffled sound came from somewhere nearby.  A short stillness and quiet then it jumped again.  This time raw earth split and tore free from the grass.  A few more moments then a third and fourth jump of the earth occurred.  On the fifth an audible thump and sputter was heard then a hand in a black glove burst free from the underworld.  It retracted quickly and the sounds of spitting and sputtering were easily heard.  

With a loud grunt, Mania forced his dirty body up through the earth.  His eyes wild as he feared becoming pinned he tore to earth and climbed out.   He rolled onto his back and took many deep breaths.  

“Don’t forget me!” came from the hole.

He crawled to hole and felt for his magical bag.  He thought about a rope he had placed within it a few days earlier and pulled it out.  “Catch”

Cosa was not a good climber and even with the rope had a hard time getting out.  “I can’t believe it.  Only you could stumble onto a trapdoor that is buried under ten feet of earth and only you would dig up through it to the surface.  If I didn’t know better, I would think you are becoming overly concerned with being entombed.”  She now thumps herself down on the grass next to her lover.

“I think I love the sick putrid color of the sky after all.” Replies Mania with a smile.

They lay there quiet looking at the sky through the trees resting for another 10 minutes before getting up and leaving.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 072
“Standing Stones In a Circle”

There were eight of them.  Big, strong and tough looking.  Each stood at least ten feet tall even with leaning over the smaller one.  

Mania walked right up to the closest one and touched it.  The stone was rough and seemed cooler than it should be.  “What are they Cosa?”

“Ritualistic structures.  Old ones from the look of them.”  Cosa now came up to them also.  “Some say these circles were used to call on spirits and elemental forces.  Doesn’t look like anyone has used one in awhile.” She tentatively enters the circle to look at the other side of the large stone monolith.  “I expect the forest has several of these hidden.  They are also said to draw druid attention.  There could be one, maybe several, watching us now.”  She looks over her shoulder knowing this will make Mania watch and stare in paranoia at the surrounding forest.  

“What do they do?  Especially the little guy in the center?” asks Mania.  He has come to have an interest in ancient history he never knew he had until meeting Cosa.

“I’m just guessing but the larger stones either act as conduits or protection for the smaller one.  The smaller in the center could have been anything from a place of power to a place to sacrifice living creatures.”

“You’re kidding right?  I thought only Drajjian folk did that.”

“Did what?”

“Sacrifice living things…people even to appease a non-existing god.”

“Are you sure gods don’t exist or didn’t once exist?  The beliefs are strong with many.  Some scholars feel divine magic is really psionic in nature.  I can’t say I agree.  I would like to think there is someone or something out there.”

= I would like to think this also = comes a voice from no where.

Mania glows as he powers up psionically and Cosa grasps her staff with both hands ready to lash out.  They see no one.

= I mean no harm.  I sense no malice in either of you.  Please…continue.  I enjoy hearing you talk =

“Where are you?!?  Show yourself.” Exclaims Cosa expecting a druid to step out of no where.  Mania just hopes it is not an undead spirit.

= hahahahaha…undead spirit.  You think funny thoughts young warrior =

Mania glances at Cosa pleading for support.  Cosa is too busy backing away from the center of the circle to notice him.  “I ask again…show yourself.”

The very ground outside of the circle begins to mass up.  It resembles a humanoid shape but with stones, grasses and mushrooms protruding from it.  Deep shaded areas look like possible twin eyes and a mouth.

= I am Dassassavern =

Mania is speechless.

Cosa is in shock and awe.  “You…you…you’re a…”

= Spirit of the Earth =

“oh god” she whispers to herself

Mania, being he, looks at her then at him.  Seeing no threat but sensing the tension he replies “Come here much?”

= hahahahahahahah =


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 073
“Dassassavern”

The night air was bringing in a comfortable but unfamiliar coolness.  The air was so different in the forest compared to the scrublands or desert.  Mania and Cosa took turns talking about their childhood and adventures.  Mania avoided talking about his “baneful son” incident.  In return, the powerful elemental spoke about the sad truth of his world dying.

“What can we do about it?” asked Cosa.

= little = replied the spirit

= We, my kind and myself, can not act out.  It is forbidden.  We can only hope.  Devi to the west says he meant a human whom hopes to reverse things as they stand.  He wants to move slowly though.  Something about drawing undue attention to himself and his cause =

“Does he have a name?” asks Mania.

= Don’t recall Devi ever saying it.  All humans have at least one.  I will ask Devi when next I commune with him =

“We should create a shelter Mania.  We can stay here in this area for the night then start out in daylight.”

“Okay”

= Allow me please =

Dessassavern’s eyes go black and then the body he had formed hunches over and fills in creating a lean-to of earth and rock.  The grasses growing in the ground inside the lean-to thicken and grow creating natural bedding.  Both Mania and Cosa are awe struck.  So amazed are they that they do not see the spirit reform a new body of earth and stone nearby.  The dark recesses that would be the eyes begin to glow as the spirit occupies the form.  = Is it to your liking? =

“wow” murmurs Mania.  Cosa is beyond words.  Her eyes say it all much to the spirit’s happiness.

They talk through to the late of night.  Mania even alludes to his search of who his parents are and Cosa at collecting lost pages of a book that depicts the future.  

They leave at daylight with fruit, nuts and berries the spirit pointed out to them.  They wave and promise to return.  The spirit watches as they go, already missing them.

Two days later the spirit communes with his brother spirit, Desverendi.

[OOC- it is customary for each to give the name of the spirit spoken to, then to give an answer to the question asked before asking a new question in effect taking turns] 

“Brother Desverendi, how does the earth settle in your valley on this fine day?”

“Brother Dassassavern, I am in good spirits.  
Hahahahahaha.  
A spirit in good spirits.  
Human humor is divine. 
Have the Nibenese loggers left your valley as of yet?”

“Brother Desverendi, Yes.
They have left my valley after a Behir “happened” by. 
Why have you communed with me so soon?”

“Brother Dassassavern, I suspected as much from templars of the Shadow King.
They run easily but with return like the seasons.
Yesternight I meant and spoke with two wonderful and strange young human lovers.
They asked me for a name of your human friend.
May I ask you for it?

“Brother Desverendi, Human lovers…oh my!
They question for the name of Korgunard?
My human friend’s name is Korgunard.
What makes these two human lovers so wonderful and strange?”

“Brother Dassassavern, we both have human friends now!
How wonderful!
They are wonderful since they are so free and talkative.
They are strange since they tunneled from deep in the ground into my valley.

Breaking edict……”Tunneled….?”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 074
“Too Much of a Grand Thing”

The roar was loud and vibrated in his ears and chest.  It was glorious.

“I have never seen so much water in my life!  We are rich beyond anyone’s dreams!”

“So cool and clean!  It’s like a cleric made it!”

Tearing off their gear they leap into the pool of swirling water below the waterfall.  That’s all it took.

Cosa surfaces gasping for breathe.  “It’s deep!  Too deep!  Mania- HELP!”

He has yet to surface.  It was so surreal to him. He felt pressure in his ears and chest.  His vision was blurred.  He could see Cosa’s legs kicking frantically trying to get leverage on the rocks.  Bubbles rose in rapid swirls from his open mouth and from the waterfall.  Then the panic came as his lungs were beginning to burn.  He couldn’t move in the water or breathe in it.  Too much of a good thing.  He could see swirls of rushing bubbles from the base of the waterfall.  They were pushing him away from Cosa.  He tried to move to her but could not.  He was going to die…..in a king’s ransom of water.  Then he felt it…a gentle bump on his shoulder.  

He looked at it.  A black line came from a whippled bright light.  The line poked him…hard this time.  This is when he blacked out.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 075
“Tangiers”

The guard watched carefully any and all things around him. He missed nothing.  He was that good.  He saw the templar Gringga and noted her shifted her hair from left to right.  When on the right, it meant she was free for her lover to visit.  When brushed to the left it was not.  He saw the Templar Jurrass stealing fruit from the Vender, and the vender’s watchful eye missed it.  He was so good that he secretly knew his owner, the High-Templar Veela, was to meet a mysterious person on this night.  It was near mid-night and still the person had not arrived.  The mistress would be cross…very cross.

Inside however, the High-Templar was indeed currently meeting her newest employee.  The person was possibly Tyr Valley’s greatest tracker and slave hunter-  Tangier.  If she passed a test, she was to receive 240 gold.  The test was so simple.  Just get past the guard before mid-night.  She did it without resorting to magic or psionics.

Tangiers was not your typical bounty hunter.  For one, the hunter was a female.  For two, she was a halfling.  For three, if she ever failed, she returned any and all monies given to her.  Rumor has it; she has not given back her retainer in over 10 years.  Her skill and stealth was legendary.  Her appearance also.  Her entire body was tattooed in green ink.  Depicted was a jungle teaming with life as halflings hunted animals nearby or within a ruin.  Rumor also had it that there was more to these tattoos than just the artwork.  Some were psionic obviously but it was rumored that hints to where she hid her vast fortune were hidden within those tattoos on her body.  All one had to do was read and decipher the clues.  She would never allow this.  A person would need to kill her first.

She snuck into the house and made it to the meeting room where Veela awaited sipping fermented sweet water.  “Well done.  You are worth every ceramic bit I give you.”

Tangiers quietly walks up to her.  She eyes the pouch with the coins.  “Why have you asked for this test?”

“Please, sit down and relax.  Have some sweetened water.  It is quite good.  The job offer I have for you will be fun and profitable …for us both.”  An evil smile spreads across her face while Tangiers listens carefully.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 076
“Dancing Halfling Savages”

The halfling had a cruel smile on her face as she positioned the body.  She could hear the protests behind her but cared little for them.  The poison should silence her shortly as it has her loud footsteps in her forest.  She aimed once, twice and on the third time swung down with clasped hands onto the soaked man.  

A satisfying wet thrack came from his body.  It jerked once then laid still.  Hurgh!  The halfling began to beat on his stomach then rolled him onto his stomach.  By now, Cosa’s cheeks were soaked from tears.  She couldn’t even whisper in Mania’s defense now.  

The halfling began to jump up and down on his back.  An audible crack was heard as one rib gives but water shoots out of his mouth.  A smile and another grunt later, the halfling returns to jumping on his back.  Now six more halflings have arrived.  Each cheers the female on.  Now acting to the forming crowd, she begins to stomp and holler as she dances on top of Mania’s dead inert body.  More water shoots out then a sudden cough and a jerking motion.  All 10 halflings give out a song like “ohhhhh  awwwwww”.  The dancing savage halfling drops to knees and begins to rub his still neck then pulls out a long pin made from bone.   “Ahhhhhhhhoooohhhh rah!” and she stabs him in the neck.

“YOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWCH!”  Hackt hackt cough cough.

For nearly two minutes, the only sound that can be heard is the gentle ripples of the stream and Mania’s aggravated coughs and curses.  Blood streams down his chest from his new wound.  The halfling now walks over to Cosa.  A slow steady chant begins.  She drips three drops of fluid from a fruit in hand onto Cosa’s lips.  “Otay Otay Oolay….Otay Otay Oolay”   The others join her in this new ritual.  Cosa fears for her life but finds her fingers burn and twitch on their own.  Her heart races and races.  Her thoughts shift from Mania to her being eaten alive by these halflings.  As she loses sight she catches a glimpse of someone.  Someone taller than the halflings…much taller.

A man dressed in brown carrying a wooden tree limb for a cane steps into the circle of halflings.  “Hoy Betroth.  Hoy Betroth.  Sydee Bah Wanna.   Bah Wanna!”

Mania watches the man walk over to him.  He is far too nauseous to move, much less stop the person. “Jue Lay Neyah?”  The man leans over him.  “Oh…sorry.  You don’t speak the halfling tongue of the Tall Waters Clan.  I am Bruce.  That is Sydee.  She is the clan’s healer and medicine woman.   Don’t ever get sick while here.  Come, sit up, breathe deeply and relax.  We thought you were dead for a moment there.”

“C-cough cough…Cosa….”  Motioning to her fallen still body.

“Ah, Cosa yes.  She fainted away.  I believe she thought it to be her turn.”  He looks at the halfling female who smiles and hopes to heal more tall halflings.  “Come, alley-oop!” He aids Mania in standing up.  “You will rest better at my place. Come.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 077
“A Templar’s Revenge”

Keela was quite unhappy.  The only man to ever defy her…the only person (excluding Nibenay himself if you wish to refer to him as a person that is) escaped her with his life.  Worse, he escaped with a woman whom rumor has it is his new love interest.  The ****ing pig! She thought to herself.  I will…No I must fix this.  I must have my revenge.

She pushed her thoughts back as it was time for the meeting.  The security branch was meeting today on Veela’s wishes.  She had to go.  She arrived directly on time (though still the last to arrive) and took her place.


“So good of you to arrive Keela.” Mocked Veela.  Waiting until Keela had her first drink near her lips she then asks- “I trust you are past the whole Mania / Alliance thing by now.”  She hears a satisfactory snort of liquid being spit up.

“Ah…yes High-Templar Veela.  I have.” She answers as she dabs her mouth and nose of upset wine.  She thinks dark thoughts to herself then returns with her own barb.  How did your last meeting with our husband go?  I heard he was most upset that the Veiled Alliance was not crushed; that we only found about 15 of the estimated 150 members.  That would be…a mere 10% I suppose.

None of the other templars interrupted the silent stares each had for each other of utter hatred and murderous intentions.  “Hmmmm…yes well the king is more understanding than most parents.  Barb finished she switches to the business on hand before Keela can make a reply.

Most of the meeting was about standard things the justice branch dealt with.  Rumors of Veiled Alliance activity, rumors of Shadow theft and murder and even rumors of the great bounty hunter Tangiers arriving in the city that week.  Veela spoke of the bounty hunter, being sure that Keela could hear her well enough but allowing no eye contact or other unintentional warning to herself be revealed.  Keela was silent for the rest of the meeting.  Veela was certain she took the bait. 

Veela’s personal bodyguard, Stiffler, spent the next three days spying on Keela.  He noted everything about her and her activities.  He then reported every detail to Veela.

“Hahahahahahahahha Oh Stiffler.  I wish I were there to witness this.  This upstart sought to replace me but fell in love with a Veiled Alliance accomplice.  She knows not whether to love, leave or kill him.  Her love of power is great.  I will make these her instrument of self-destruction.  I am quite certain Tangiers will agree to the contract but for a fee just out of Keela’s grasp.  She will be forced to sell things…favored things to obtain the money.  She may even be forced to betray her family in the process.  With luck, commit a crime I can act on even.  And still, she will not be able to afford the bounty hunter.  Somehow this information will get out.  She will be ruined and exposed as the sham she is.  I will be rid of another would be High-Templar seeking my seat of power.  Hahahahahahahahahhahaha.”

Keela has four days to raise an insanely high cost.  It will be worth it she thinks.  She must have her revenge.  She wants Mania dead.  Personally killed by her if possible. 150,000 Gold though.  So much!
She begins by collecting her own money.  Then she collects on old debts.  She uses her influence to take money out of the city treasury (for city business of course).  She nears a mere 40,000 Gold.  Desperate, she begins to sell services to other templars, nobles, merchants and travelers.  She even sold a few potions (questionable quality) to some adventurers passing through.  Unknowingly, she even gets indebted to many senior Veiled Alliance members in hiding.  A mere 50,000 raised in her first day.

Crazed and on the edge of inner madness, she decides to ask her parents for help.  She gets little.  The next night, a thief made it into her mother’s room and a noble’s home nearby.  She raises a total 110,000 Gold.

On the third day Keela is quite merciless collecting taxes at the gate.  Several Shom operatives are furious.  She is reported but little can be done.  She collects a mere 150GD that day.

On her fourth and final day, with 110150 Gold before her, Keela stares.  She has until midnight this night to raise more money.  40,000 Gold.  It can not be done.  She has come to realize that she mistrusted now, could be brought up on treason, stole from her mother and another family that she always disliked and now made mortal enemies with House of Shom.    

And still it wasn’t enough.

Night falls.  She goes to the family country house to decide what to do after drinking an entire bottle of Red Cactus wine.  She feels a need to relieve herself when a lizard appears.  Tied to it’s tail is a string.  On the other end is a small pouch with a note.

She picks up the lizard, looks at it briefly then pulls the string roughly from it’s tail.  It hisses menicely then moves under a table to inspect the injuries.  The whole time watching her.

Watching through the eyes of her familiar, the Obe of Gulg watches Keela open her note and read it.  Watches as a cruel smile flashes across her face.  Watches as Keela greedily tears at the tie-strings of the pouch.  From the small pouch of holding fall 40,000 gold worth of gold, silver and ceramic coins.  She gathers it all up and hurries to the meeting place Tangiers requested.  She might just make it.

The Obe of Gulg sits back from her scrying pool.  I know not why I have done this for sure, but I see at the least, an opportunity to confuse and redirect Nibenay’s templars at just the right point.  The forest and grasslands will be mine again.


----------



## megamania

Since I have noticed this is commonly done-

MANIA (as of segment 67 ) Male human; Fit 3 PsW 3;   CR 6;  Med Sz Humaniod (human); HD 3d10+3d8+24; hp 62; Init +12 (+4 Dex, +4 Impr Init, +2 Blooded, +2 Thug); Spd 30ft; AC 16 (+4 Dex, +2 Armor / Touch 14 / Flat footed 12); Atk +11 (greatclub +2 1d10+6 /+8 2hd)  20/x2 Troll craftsmanship)  +09/+09 (Singing Sticks+1 x2 1d6+5  [19-20/x2 right hand –Impact or 20/x2 left hand –no additional magics] )   AL- CG; SV Fort +10, Ref +06, Wil +06; Str 18, Dex 19, Con 18, Int 18, Wis 18 Cha 18
Language: Common only (due to lack of exposure)
Skills:	Bal +6, Climb +6, Con +5, Heal +2, Hide +2, Jump +5, Know:Myth +1, Know: Psionics +1, Listen +2, Move Silent +2, Ride +1, Search +2, Spot +5, Stab Self +6, Tumble +6, Use Psi Device +2, Wild Lore +2   (includes Synergy bonuses and Feats but excludes Attribute mod)
Feats:	Improv Init, Blooded, Weapon Focus: Singing Sticks, Amberdex, Thug, Ener Armor, Power Attack, 2 Weap Fighting 
Possessions: Leather Armor, Lose coins, Great Club +2, Bag of Holding (Type I), Singing Stick +1, Singing Stick of Impact +1
Psionics 0 x3 1 x1   
Powers- Catfall, Daze, Elf Sight and Bio-Feedback
History-	Mania is a young and confused young man.  He has always had an edge over kids his own age but never thought much of it.  Now it has been suggested he has a destiny.  Though he is uncertain if that is true, he has found himself pointed and running in the direction of that destiny.  Now however, he has a new concern.  His father may have been a sorcerer-king.
He travels with a determined and very focused young mage whom wants to aid him in reaching his destiny. The fact that she is now his lover and he still has mixed feelings for a power hungry templar of Nibenay complicates things further for him.

Growing up and becoming a man was never easy.

Thoughts?  Cosa will be next followed by Keela.  Others to follow.


----------



## megamania

COSA (segment 67) Female Human; Rog 4 Mag 4; CR 8  Med Sz Humaniod (human); HD 4d6+4d4+8; HP 40; Init +6 (+2 DEX +4 Imp Init) ; Sp 30 ; AC 12 (+2 DEX / Touch 12 / Flat footed 10); Atk+06 (Club 1d6+1 20/x2) or +8 (Quarterstaff +2 1d6+3 20/x2); AL- CN, SV Fort +03 Ref +07 Wil +06; Str 12 Dex 14 Con 12 Int 16 Wis 10 Cha 16
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven and some Jozal
Skills:	Appraise +4, Bal +5, Bluff +9, Climb +3, Con +8, Dis Device +5, Disguise +9, E Art +2, Forg +3, Gather Info +5, Hide +7, Know: Anc Hist +1, Know:Arcana +5, Know:Local +4, Know: Pathlore +1, Listen +6, M Sil +8, O Lock +2, Pro: Seamtress +2, Read Lips +2, Search +1, Seduction +3, Spellc +5, Spot +2, Tumble +2, Wild Lore +1
Feats:	Skill Focus: Bluff, Skill Focus: Disguise, Improve Init, Dodge
Possessions:	Quarterstaff+2, Club, robes x3, Belt of Many Things (familiar, spell components, Potions of Blur and Invis x3, Fruits of Cure mod W x5, Scroll of Bull Str, Dark Vision, Hold Person, Lock picking tools 100 Gold, 7 Plat and 3 pages of Veena’s Journal, Ring of Prot), Ring of Cooling, Psi Tattoo of Stomp and a spell book within a bag, and another pouch with 50 SL worth of Silver and Ceramics (coppers).
SPELLS:	0=4 1=4 2=3
Daze, light, Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Mending, Wash, Waterfind, Change Self, Charm Person, Exp Retreat, Mage Armor, M Miss, Obs Mist, Prot Evil, Shield, Sleep, Sneaky Feet, Alter Self, Blur, Cont Flame, Detect Thoughts, Invis, Locate Obj, mirror Im, True Filch, Web, Hold Person
History-	Cosa grew up learning there was a lot of room between right and wrong.  She learned talents of a rogue and enjoyed using them against the arrogant templars and nobles.  Then she stole a a spellbook accidently from a Veiled Alliance member.  Within the book was a worn and folded page with markings and drawing on it.  Curious she returned the spellbook and kept the picture.  She replaced it with a poorly written note asking to become a mage.  Not knowing it was part of a test, she was accepted and learned many things, including how to write common.  She became a valued member whom worked outside the edges in secret.
She became more facinated by the drawings and even decyphered a symbol or two before here mentor could.  As a gift, she was allowed to keep the parchment.  
In time her obsession with the lost artifact has allowed her a good knowledge of ancient times and future telling myths.  With her third page found, she decided she was meant to find the book and solve it’s mysteries.
She also decided she needed help.  Enter the strange but very capable Mania. Her instincts told her he was important and was a force of good and arranged for their meeting.


----------



## Corwyn

Wow...  All these updates 
What a pleasure for my eyes.

Loved the earth spirit  very .. entish.

And more twisting plots and plays.. stabbing and backstabbing. Just as the doctor ordered it.

Sorry I didn't comment earlier but I haven't been to the boards that much lately. I hope thing are looking a little better for you Andy.


----------



## megamania

KEELA (segment 67) female human; Fit 1 Psi 1 Temp 6; CR 8; Med sz Humaniod (human); HD 1d10+1d4+6d8+24; HP 60; Init +04 (+2 Dex, +2 Blooded); Spd 30ft; AC 20 (+6 Armor, +2 Shield, +2 Dex / Touch 12 / Flat foot 18) ; Atk +09 (Heavy Mace of Impact +1 1d8+3 19-20/ x2 Weapon Focus); AL- CN (moving towards CE); SV Fort +10 Ref +04 Wil +09;  Str 14 Dex 14 Con 16 Int 10 Wis 10 Cha 16
Language: Common (read / write)
Skills:	Bluff +08, Climb +2, Con+2, Dipl +06, Gather Info +10, Intim +12, Know:Local +1, Know: Noble+2, Knowsi +3, Ride +2, Search +4, Seduction +7, S Motive +4, Wild Lore +2 (includes all synergy, feats but excludes attribute mod)
Feats:	Skill Focus: Seduction , Blooded, Psychoanalyst, Circle of Friends, Dodge, Irin Will, Weapon Focus: Heavy Mace
Possessions: Studded Leather +3 Fortified, Heavy Mace, Circulet of Persuation, Horn of Blasting, Psicrystal (“flirt”)    [special note-  much of this is templar issue, not her own]
Psionics 0 x3 1x1
Telempathic Projection, Lesser Nat Armor, Missive, Charm Person
Templar Spells: 0 =5 1=4 2=3 3=2 
Domains Evil and Domination
Templar authority:Rebuke undead, Command Slaves, Judge slaves, Enter Freeman’s Home, Requ soldiers
History-  She is a nibenese noble looking to gather as much power as she can.  She is capable of doing anything and is finding it easier everyday.  She used her natural beauty to influence any man (or woman) to do as she wanted.  She thought that by becoming a templar she would gather more power.  She never understood what it took to be a templar of Nibenay.  The trials and trubilations involved are slowly breaking her mind.
Enter Mania.  She had hoped to use his fame and niave intensions to favor herself but came instead to feel something.  She came to love him.  She now blames him for her current position including being married to a large lizard-like gaunt creature.  She will do anything to get her revenge.
Her ambition has not gone unnoticed either.  Her senior, High Templar Veela knows she will topple her (kill her) if allowed to go unchecked.  She first tried to put her in harms way but she survived that.  Now she hopes to use her need for Mania against her instead.


----------



## megamania

Corwyn said:
			
		

> *
> Loved the earth spirit  very .. entish.
> 
> And more twisting plots and plays.. stabbing and backstabbing. Just as the doctor ordered it.
> *




I'm back. 
"entish"?
Whenever templars are involved....


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 78
“Bruce the Druid” 

The cave was cool and secure.  Light came from three torches set onto the ground.  A pool of water sat in the back.  It was a greenish white in color.  Bruce had referred to it was mineral water.  Cosa slept beside Mania.  The toxin the halflings used on her to “calm” her wore off but left her tired.  Cosa was still convinced these halflings would eat her during the night.  She had heard many a story of Cannibal halflings in the Ringing Forest and the halflings here originated from them.

Mania looked about and found Bruce was knowledgeable in herbs all right.  He collected the kinds smoked by the rich or lost.  Others included ones used by psions to reach deep into themselves for power.  If taken to often, it stunted psionic growth or worse- stopped it entirely.  

A colorful bird watched from a perch away from the torches.  It cocked its head and blinked several times.  “Brucie bad boy Errragh”  It repeated this several times before deciding to watch him by hanging upside down.  Mania looked at it and shook his head.  Bruce has a talking bird for a pet he thought to himself.  Getting bold now, Mania began to move around wood boards suspecting they hid things.  He found a very familiar sight.  Three emblems used by Nibenese templars to focus their powers.  Bruce had secrets.

“Ah you’re awake young man.  Good to see you are feeling better.”  Bruce the druid was a short fat human whom stinked like he lived in a cave in the deep forest (which he does).  “Come…sit, I have fruit for you and your misses when she comes around.”  He motioned for Mania to sit on a large stone.  He looked at the bowl.  “Ahhgh- more purple berries”, he thought to himself.  Aloud he thanked the druid.  “These berries were a favorite of another forest protector we meant recently. “

mmmmmmmhurm?  Yawned and stretched Cosa.  She scratched her self and turned “Oh!”  Embarrassed she sat beside Mania and reached for the bowl.  “Oh- I am so hungry!”  She looks at it.  “Oh..purple berries. how ….nice.”  Bruce understood the joke and chuckled.  “Not much to choice from around here as of late.  That berry picking beast has been stripping the area clean of other goods.”

“Other Beast?” asked Cosa

“Why not kill it or drive it away” asked Mania wincing from the sour taste of the berries.

“Klurs are no simple beast and they belong to the forest more than I do.  No, he can continue.  It is the way of the Forest.  Obad-Hai would understand.”

“Oh  bad whom?” exclaims Mania.

“Obad-Hai was / is the divine power that oversees nature.  He once had a great deal of power here but left our world when so much of it was defiled to what we have now.  Other gods left then also.  Some to go to another world, others to return to the universal weave to be reincarnated later.”

Cosa was certain he had eaten too many of the purple berries.  Mania figured it was the herbs.

“Where are you going?  I can direct you better I believe than the spirit.  I assume you were speaking of the spirit of the earth as a protector nearby.”

“Ah yes…the protector,” says Cosa wondering how long she was asleep.  “We seek a beginning point to find Mania’s parents.”

“Here is as good a place to begin as anywhere.  Beginning at the bottom of Grog’s pool was not a good place.  Good thing Grog had already eaten.”

“Grog…?”

“An albino Alligator with psionic powers of hiding in plain sight.” Says the druid like it is an everyday occurrence.  “Seeking one’s parents…. I must admit, it has been a while since I left the forest but the Silent One was helpful then.”

“Who and where is the Silent One?” asks Cosa secretly wondering if she was a mutant also.

“Very knowledgeable in secrets and myths.  Last I knew she was moving to Salt View to settle down and out of sight of a certain King Kalak.”  Bruce flips a berry towards the bird.  The berry stops in midair and floats to the bird that greedily grabs it  “Sour but tasty  Erragh!”.  The bird shuffles back and forth on it’s perch as if spasming out from the berry.  “Brucie bad boy  Brucie bad boy  Arharharh  Erragh!”

“You will have to excuse my friend.  He gets that way with purple berries.  He can be such a showoff with his Telekinetic.”

“To reach her is a test in and itself.  She lives east across the salt fields, which are barren of life.  Only those avoiding authorities or are undead dwell there.”

Cosa wonders which the Silent One is to her.

“It will take many days.  There are undead, thieves, rowdies and others there.”

“Why go there at all?” asks Mania

“There is said to be a ruin with a great deal of wealth nearby that many look to plunder and it is far away from the Sorcerer- Kings and Queens.”

“Curious” says Cosa out loud.

“Awesome-  lets go Cosa” exclaims Mania sarcastically.

“Then tomorrow you begin to a new beginning.”

“Brucie bad boy” thinks Mania as he takes in another purple berry.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 079
“Leaving The Civilized World”

They set off at daybreak and were out of the Windbreak Mountain Forest area within the hour.  They were about an hour’s walk south of Nibenay so they quickly moved on to avoid templars or their spies.  Moving quickly and along the forest’s edge, the two went south towards the City-state of Gulg.  The land here was as different as the desert was to the forest.  Thick grasses grew here in the damp rich earth.  No wonder Gulg and Nibenay fought regularly over this land.  A few square miles of it could feed the entire city for a year.  If they stopped fighting and destroying crops in the process, both cities could possible prosper using the land.  But that is the way of the city rulers.

Stonewalls marked property boundaries.  These boundaries were often guarded.  The farmers originally placed these walls to mark their lands and discourage thieves but now find the fences required due to live stock.  Large beasts of burden covered in fur or scales (rare few in both!) walked guided by children with their father or master new by.  Mania never knew how good it could be.

The Nibenese workers were lighter skinned than most of the Gulg civilians and workers.  The Gulg folk had dark skin.  Almost a light brown.  They also dressed in simple but colorful strips of cloth that rarely covered essential parts of the body.  Only the templars would dare to dress this way in Nibenay.  Mania blushed more than once.

They went into the forest for the night and set up a camp without a fire.  The night went by without incident.  They went closer to Gulg that originally planned.  Each was tired of purple berries.  From venders, they bought smoked meats and a few exotic fruits.  They were expensive but awesome compared to the sour berries.  They followed the trade roads south to the Small Mekillot Mountains.  Now they feared the nighttime the most.  They were no longer “protected” by the sorcerer-king or queen of Nibenay or Gulg.  They were entering the world of the bandit and the slavetribes.

They slept on a sandy rock laced dune within site of Fort Harbeth that night.  Cosa told me what she knew of the fort.  It was a stronghold used by House Inika.  It aided in trade between Gulg and Ledopolus to the south.  Many non-human races, including Thri-kreen come here to trade goods.

The next day they went now NE towards where Bruce said Salt View was.  The content of the sand was becoming whiter and the wind had a biting salty taste to it.  Each had to wrap loose cloth around their heads to shield it from the sun and wind now.  Perhaps that is how the beast got so close.

The Giant sized Ant Lion was within fifty feet of them coming from the left out of the rocks at the base of the mountains.  It clacked its mandibles in agitation and advanced towards them.  “I fear we can’t outrun this critter Cosa.  We may have to fight it here in the open.” Says Mania looking around for a defensive position and finding few of any quality.  “If we must then so be it.  At least it appears to be alone.” She says while pulling out a few material components for a spell she wants to use.

The beast closes the distance by half.  It seems cautious and confused. (OCC neither realize that that Ant Lions are a trap creating creature and doesn’t like fighting like this)  Mania begins to glow and draws his large club figuring it will crack the shell of this insect better than the smaller clubs will.  Cosa castes a Magic Missile spell. Two streaks of energy strike the insect making it squeal and shudder for a moment.  Angered, it rushes her and goes for a bite.  It misses her.   Mania doesn’t.  He cracks the armor near the foremost shoulder getting it to squeal again.  She tries to distance herself now placing cacti between her and the creature.  It doesn’t really matter.  This meal is too dangerous.  It has cracked its armor in two places and caused a limb to go numb.  It moves away.  Wishing not to kill it if not required, Mania just readies himself in case of a charge.

“Well, welcome to Salt view.” quips Mania

“Let’s get going incase it has friends.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 080
“Salt View”

That night they sleep on top of a hard flat rock that seems defensible.  They eat the last of the Spirit’s fruit and nuts.  The purple berries were discarded long ago near Gulg.  Lunch will be the last of the dried hard meat.  Based on Bruce’s directions, they should reach Salt View today during the day light hours.

Wandering along the road to the village were small patches of flowers.  Feeling no harm would be done; Cosa reaches down to pick a few.  “OW!”  The blasted plant shocked me!” She yelps.  Mania moves over to inspect her hand and goes to stomp on the flower.

“Now it wouldn’t do to kick that little bud of a flower there.” comments a scarred human or ½ elf.  Looking towards a cleft of rocks about thirty feet away Mania and Cosa see three people total.  The scarred person whom spoke first and two others behind him dressed brightly and in flamboyant clothing watch them.  “A touch can kill a bug small.  To strike is something else.” Sings one of the colorful people.

“Who are you?” demands Mania pulling free his clubs from his hip strap.  “Why would you spy on us like a few bandits in the desert?”

“Relax relax.   I am Rio, this is my sister Gracia and her fellow artist Valin.  We were here looking for inspiration.  I believe we have found it.” Says Rio with a large warm smile.  “As for those flowers, they are shocking violets.  Bugs and insects are given a fatal shock that kills them.  They are able to produce a much bigger shock if threatened…by say a boot?”

“How far until we reach Salt View?” asks Cosa envying the girl’s hairpiece.

“Just around the corner of course…” replies the third person named Valin.

“Thankyou.  Have a good afternoon.”  Says Mania nudging Cosa along.  Mania can feel the three sets of eyes on them the entire time they move away around the corner of the rocks.

About twenty minutes later, they see it…. tents.  Brightly colored, flagged tents…about a dozen total.  They are clustered by the rocks where the path goes.  Curious, Cosa and Mania shrug their shoulders to each other and go closer.

Several tents are homes to families.  Some tents seem to be more of a multi-cell place to stay, a portable inn of sorts.  A few mothers holding feeding newborn babies smile and wave as the two walk through the maze of tents.  “I’m not sure Bruce sent us to the right place Mania.”

Then they see that the path leads into a large cavern.  Inside the cavern come sounds of singing and music.  Curious, they enter the cavern and are greeted by several children.  “Guides to the best plays and shows?” ask the children with joyful smiles.  Mania shrugs his shoulders again.  He is perplexed by the uniqueness of the situation.  This is not what he expected.  He opens his small bag and thinks of a ceramic bit.  He pulls out two blue bits and gives one to each child.  “What shows will you be showing us?” asks Mania both in humor and a bit of disbelief.  He honestly expects the children to run off with his money but they keep within twenty feet.  They look very excited and impatient at the same time.

Inside the huge cavern are pillars of salt and torches.  The torches lead to a large walled area.  The music comes from within.  “Welcome to Salt View mister” says one child.  The other child comments that the pretty lady should look at some jewelry nearby.  Just inside the walls is a series of adobe huts and plants that grow on low light conditions.  Looking up, Mania sees there is a crack in the cavern ceiling that sheds light onto the center of the walled in town.  The center seems to have a small gladiatorial pit.  On closer inspection, they discover it is used to present something called plays.  

The actor in Cosa is drawn like a sugar fly to a sweetened flower.  “Com’on Mania.  It looks like fun!”
To enter the walled in area costs another three ceramic bits apiece.  They are surprised to see about thirty people watching a few people playact a battle.  “This is possibly Kilay’s best work yet.  It is called “The Last Slave of Yaramuke”.  My father even cries at the ending.  I hope to act one day.”  The boy returns his attention to the play for a few moments before being asked kindly to move along or pay to watch.

Thirty minutes later the play ends.  Cosa is crying.  Mania has something in his eye, a bug his is quite sure of it.  They look about and see a few common things.  Most of the residents have noticeable scars and injuries common to veteran fighters.  A few have tattoos that are tried to be covered up but Cosa spots them and recognizes them as slave brands.  A smaller handful look much like them.  Adventurers.  Mania and Cosa avoid them and try to talk to the locals to find the Silent One.

They find most people will not speak about the Silent One but encourage them to stay a few days.

“Now what?” asks Mania

“Best to get a room.  Looking at the homes here and the tents we walked through, housing is hard to get.”


----------



## Corwyn

Wow you realy are on a roll Megamania!!

Entish as in Ents ... from the books of JRR Tolkien.
The great treelike protectors/shepherds of the forests.


----------



## megamania

Therapy.  Cheaper than a head shrinker.

Darksun's Spirit's of the Earth are massively powerful earth elementals that have taken to a specific spot.  You could think of them as Elemental druids.  They only reveal themselves under the most important conditions (like a known legendary figure in the making).  His "brother" of course has revealed himself to Korgunard whom is a powerful force of good in Tyr Valley.  Expect to hear of him again.

Just curious-  If anyone has read The Nomad by Simon Hawke then read Slave Tribes and the Ivory Triangle....does it seem the descriptions of Salt View differ a bit.  I've read Nomad three times and never got the impression that it was contained in a cavern.

I mixing the three sources by saying the cavern is open faced allowing some light in ( a spotlight if you would) that happens on centerstage of the main theatre.

Thoughts or comments by anyone?  More persons are being introduced Under this Darksun.  I have not forgotten Dirty Dog, Jocasta or Dutch either.  Thoughts on Tangiers or other NPCs?


----------



## Suldulin

megamania said:
			
		

> *Just curious-  If anyone has read The Nomad by Simon Hawke then read Slave Tribes and the Ivory Triangle....does it seem the descriptions of Salt View differ a bit.  I've read Nomad three times and never got the impression that it was contained in a cavern.
> *




yep and they are described quite differently, still reading and enjoying


----------



## Suldulin

megamania said:
			
		

> *Just curious-  If anyone has read The Nomad by Simon Hawke then read Slave Tribes and the Ivory Triangle....does it seem the descriptions of Salt View differ a bit.  I've read Nomad three times and never got the impression that it was contained in a cavern.
> *




yep and they are described quite differently, still reading and enjoying


----------



## Suldulin

megamania said:
			
		

> *Just curious-  If anyone has read The Nomad by Simon Hawke then read Slave Tribes and the Ivory Triangle....does it seem the descriptions of Salt View differ a bit.  I've read Nomad three times and never got the impression that it was contained in a cavern.
> *




yep and they are described quite differently, still reading and enjoying


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 081
“No Room Service”

“How much?!?!”  Next place

“You’re Kidding!” Next Place

“Oh- You can take that price and…..”

After the fifth place to stay within Salt View proved too expensive, Mania and Cosa decided to tempt fate and check out the tent city outside the cavern.  The prices here were 5 Ceramics apiece and a clear understanding there was no liability for stolen or broken goods.  Sarcastically, Mania asked about room service.  The owner produced possibly the ugliest human(ish) girl he had even seen.  “For an extra ceramic, your woman can…” He is cut off as Cosa slams down the required coins and turns fuming.  “Ahh com’on Cosa- lets at least hear this out.”

They sit in the hot and stuffy tent.  There is little privacy within.  The entire tent is 25x25 feet.  Tied ropes act as hangers for thin blankets that act as the walls between the four “rooms” here.  Cosa uncurls her sleeping roll and curses under her breath.  “I hope they don’t snore.”

Darkness creeps along slowly.  The noise slowly increases however.  Mania looks under the tent flap and sees several other travelers walk by headed into the cavern.  More concerned with his tent and Cosa he stays.  About twenty minutes later music can be heard again.  “Does this place ever sleep?” thinks Mania before resuming his watch.

An hour later, the worse happens.  A fat large man in the next tent over begins snore.  Cosa wakes up catching Mania dozing off.  “I believe this is happening to us.  I would rather be in Nibenay fighting the templars than this.”  Cosa tries to cover her head with Mania’s sleeping covers.  Mania hears a loud thump and the snoring ends.  Looking out in curiosity, he just catches sight of a person’s small club.  Either the man was robbed or he woke up the wrong person.  After this, Mania remains awake easily even when it becomes his turn to sleep.

The next day comes and they are forced to seek out food.  The food is over priced, over spiced and over cooked.  “We need to find the Silent One and get out of here.”

“The silent One I hear?” comes a soft voice.

Mania turns and sees a ½ Elf maiden.  More importantly, he sees she has a small club similar to the one used as a peacemaker.  “I am Graze.  I too am seeking the Silent One.  I hear she knows where the Catacombs of Bellinda are located.  I just would love to go there to see the place.  You are…?” She asks.

“Ah…travels from the west” answers Cosa.  Eyeing the girl with a great deal of suspicion.

“I also.  By any chance are you Mania of the Gith Horde?” she asks Mania.

“The Gith Horde…?” he says looking at Cosa to get a reaction from her.

“No he is not.  You must be mistaken.” She says with a tight frown.

“Oh…I was wondering if the lyrics were correct.  “The Gith Horde is becoming quite popular in Nibenay any even in Gulg.  I was hoping to introduce it here first.”

“The Gith Horde…. is a story or song about…Mania?” asks Mania with an obvious hint of ego.

Cosa knows where this is going and knows better than to try to stop it.  “I am sure we will hear it sometime soon then.  However, we must be going.”

They continue onward into the cavern once more.  After a few misdirections and wrong turns they locate the place where the Silent One lives.  Around noon, they find the herbal house where she is believed to live.
A small-framed man is sweeping sand and silt from the front entrance.  He was obviously an elder man but showed a sparkle in his eyes that suggested his mind was as sharp as anyone Mania had meant before.

“Welcome and good day, what may I do for you today?” he asks.

“I am looking for The Silent One.  A child suggested she lived here.  Does she?” asks Cosa.

“Aye, she does.  If you look for answers to Bodach she will not see you.”  The old man stands upright trying to look defiant.  His scraggly white beard hangs down to his stomach.

“Bodach…?”  Says Mania.  “I was sent here by a…. spirit…” He rolls his eyes knowing how absurd that just sounded.

Two gentle thumps sound from within.  The old man seemly jumps at it.   “Yes…Yes I will do so now.  Please, she would like to see you afterall.”

The two step inside.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 082
“Snapping of the Mind”

The store had a just moved in feel.  Wrapped packages lay here and there.  Some labeled some not.  The Silent One was just moving to this residence from the appearance of things.  Cosa felt homesick for the first time since leaving Nibenay.

The first floor was to be a store or display area.  Behind a curtained area, were stairs leading up.  The Silent One was up these stairs.  

She was slender and had a pale complexion.  She stared at a small mirror.  A treasure in and of itself.  The old man motions for the couple to sit down on a straw mat, which they do.  He then seems distracted and leaves to the downstairs.  It sounds like another person is at the entrance but outside.  The Silent One turns gracefully and smoothly as if floating on air rather than walking.  It unnerves Mania a bit.  Then he looks closer at her features.  He becomes very unnerved now.  Not seeing this, Cosa begins once The Silent One has taken a seat across from them on the mat.

“We were sent here to-“

“Not by a Spirit, though he would have, but by a druid.  Yes, I can see it in your mind.” Says the Silent One.

“She…Okay .  You talk.  That shouldn’t surprise me.  This will be so much easier then.  We came to you on the off chance you may be able my friend.  His known name is Mania.  It has come to our notice that his doesn’t know whom his father really was.  It was suggested recently that his father was…well a force of great evil.  A powerful man.  Possibly even a Sorcerer-King.  He…we seek advice on how to discover his true roots.”

The Silent One sits looking at the two.  A moment goes by then she exhales sharply.  “That which you seek will find you in his own due time.  I sense that his father still lives.  I sense…nothing of his mother.”  A noticeable haunted look comes over her face.  Mania has yet to take his eyes off of her.

Though spoken quietly, it shatters the silence.  He speaks but one word…a name- “Kara.”

A pleased look crosses her face.  “You remember me Mania.  That is wonderful.”  A genuine look of happiness and ease appears on Kara’s features now.

“You used to visit me…as a child.  You…You’re pyreen.”

Cosa is stunned.

“Yes I am.  I try to hide it these days.  I had…bad business with a certain ruler in Tyr whom would prefer me dead….and you perhaps also.”

“I have done nothing to him.  I never even been in Tyr…I think.” Says Mania in a subdued voice.  Memories are crashing into his mind again.  A tear wells in his right eye.  “I…I…”  He is unable to finish the thought.  Panicked and uncertain of the unfolding events Cosa holds him and glares at the pyreen.

“What did you do to him?”

“I am sorry.  In my first glance into his mind I seemed to have awoken memories.  Memories that have been long hidden.  Hidden by himself as a mere child.”

“I can help him no more.  However, you, I can.”

“I asked for nothing of you and after seeing how the peacebringers do business I would never ask.”  Hurt and concern in her voice for Mania.

A clay pot and a small bowl float to them.  The bowl gently settles down and then water is poured from the pot into it.  It gently rests next to it.  “Water will help.  Please drink and relax.  I may not show it, but his appearance has unnerved me also.  What he is remembering is the first time we met.  He was but a new borne then.  I smuggled him out of Tesh.  It was…a tragic time for all three of us.”

“All three…?”

“His mother was killed by his father, Lord Bane of Tesh.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 083
“The Escape”

Mania had come around.  He was quite embarrassed by his emotional breakdown.  He was starting to think something was wrong with him.  Men are not supposed to sure strong emotions- and to cry!  The Pyreen Kara had coaxed him into calming down and focusing on his memories that had been stirred by her.

“You are older than you think Mania.  You look and think you are 18 summers old but in truth you are older.  You are closer to 50 years old.  A by-product of your parent’s unique conditions.  Your mother was in the resistance.  She was trying to stop the rulers of the city-states from becoming more powerful.  It was during this time she met and fell in love with a man known as Victor Parcellbonacus.  In was the beginning of the end for the Resistance.

Unknown to her or any of the other members, Victor was in truth the very Sorcerer-King they were trying to dethrone.  Using your mother, he learned the names and activities of the Resistance members.  Once he felt he had all the information he needed, he killed your mother and crushed the Resistance.  Unknown to him, he had fostered a child.  During one of his extended leaves, your mother carried and birthed you.  At the time of birth, the Resistance had just learned of who Victor truly was.  Even as he arrived back to the secret building they called home, I and several other allies of the Resistance escaped.  In my arms was a bundle.  That bundle was you.  We could hear him shout then there was a terrible explosion. Only here came out.

Rumors spread of you within the Resistance.  It was believed you were the Chosen One.  A human borne of something greater than human.  You would be the perfect human.  You would be stronger, faster and smarter than the average human.  It was suspected you would have powers of the Will and the Way.  Perhaps as great as your mother and father.  You were to become a Champion.

To keep you safe, we secreted you to a small village far to the north of Tesh.  You were brought up to know the difference between good and evil, right and wrong.  We checked yearly on you and the village.  You did indeed grow to be all we expected…and much more.  Though very old, we had a powerful Seer come to you once.  It would be the last time we would visit you.

The Seer saw visions of you.  You lead armies.  There was blood shed and destruction.  There was a horrible war.  Undead walked the valley freely.  She screamed out and before passing away said you were to be a force of destruction.  She could not give further details. It was too great for her.

My elders had a long summit at Pyreen Grove to the far west.  Many felt you should be destroyed.  You were afterall…the son of a Sorcerer-King.  Others argued the influence of your mother.  She was a powerful psion and knew much about magic theory.  Perhaps her essence was stronger.  And yet others felt you would decide.  You were the final master of your fate.  

You see, the visions told never said you started the war, created the undead or were evil.  Perhaps you were a force of good…or at least change.

We decided to allow you to live and fate would decide.  Many of the younger pyreen, myself included, disobeyed our leader and her laws.  We would still check on you.  When the Dragon of Tyr struck your village, we thought the visions were blown out of perspective.  But you lived.  The visions had to be true.  You have a destiny and I can only hope it is a destiny for good.”

Five minutes go by as Mania and Cosa take this in.  It would crush the mind of most men.  To learn he was the child of a Sorcerer-King and destined to be a leader in a bloody destructive war.  That he was aging very slowly because magic and/or psionic residue is in his blood.  

A hard deep breath is let go.  One he didn’t know he was holding.  Mania looks up.  A new light in his eyes.  One not there before.  One that makes Kara uncertain if it was wise to tell him what she knew of him.

“So…Where do I go from here?” He says a queer look on his face.  Was he still mentally stable?  Who could know…until he acts.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 084
“New Allies”

“Oh well that was expected.  Mr. –too old for me to hit- says no to me but allows the two of you in.”

Mania and Cosa look to the doorway and see the song writer before them.  Though completely annoyed, she has a big smile on her face.  

“I thought you had left already” comments Cosa.  

“No, I’m still looking for song, adventure and legendary characters.  Two out of three isn’t bad.  Still looking for adventure however.  How about you Mania?” she says looking directly him.

“You are mistaken.  Thankyou for the compliment.  It is not everyday one is compared to the all-mighty, handsome hero of the free world.” 

A quiet gasp of air escapes him as Cosa elbows him again.  “If you please, we have work to do.”

The bard steps aside and gives a bow.  A knowing smile on her face the entire time.  She leaves after watching the couple go down the street into the growing crowd.  The old man steps inside.  He looks at the pyreen with concern.  “Yes, she will be troublesome but not in the way you expect.” Says Kara.  She then smiles and turns back to her retreat.

Mania and Cosa see some activity ahead.  They move into the crowd and see a ½ Giant lying on the ground.  He is asleep and several elves are circling him.  Mania is not amused.  The elves see him as both amusement and a means of money.  While three of them are mocking the sleeping giant, a fourth elf is working the crowd.  Worse yet, Mania recognizes the of tribe of one elf.  He belongs to the elven tribe that “rescued” him a short month or so ago.  He turns to tell Cosa this but can not find her.  “uh-oh!”

Suddenly one elf yells and begins to scratch and claw at his clothes.  The other two stare in bewilderment.  They then see that the ½ giant has awoken.  “uh-oh!”

“Ahhhh!   Dirty Elves!” He yells and sits up quickly.  His 10ft frame allows him to stare into the eyes of many of the watchers in the circle.  The first elf is now running away tearing off clothes still yelping in pain.  The two by the ½ giant give him more room but maintain their distractionary tactics.  The fourth has stopped picking pockets and now is searching for the cause of the new disruption.

Cosa.

Both can see her wriggling her fingers in hair as if to scratch at an itch.  In truth, she is tickling the first elf and effectivly driving him crazy.  She has not seen the rogue.  Nor his Widow’s Bite.  Mania sees the short poisoned blade favored by several elven tribes in his hand.  Mania trys to do something he never has before.  He trys to mentally engage another person, another mind.  In works in that the rogue is no longer targeting her.  He now targets Mania.

With his eyes closed trying to concentrate, Mania appears to be an easy target.  The rogue positions himself then strikes!  “Ahhh!”  Mania grasps his hand holding the knife before it hits him.  “Boo!”  The rogue runs dropping his knife.  Mania steps onto it covering it up.  As people move their attention from the elf to him he simply shrugs and acts as if he is watching the ½ Giant.

“Ahhh!  Goes away! Yells the ½ Giant.  Seeing their leader, the rogue, has fled, they do likewise. A satisfided smile crosses the large humaniod’s face.

Cosa returns to Mania’s side.  “Him?”

“Yes.  I know the elves that he was contending with.  We need to help him and in return he can help us.”

Cosa notices the change in Mania.  Is he accepting his destiny finally?  

The crowd disperses leaving the ½ Giant alone.  He looks at his bags and finds several things missing.  “Darn theiving elves” he grumbles.  Then he sees a tall long shadow before.  “Back for more…?”  He looks and sees Mania.  

“Hello.  My name to Scot.  What is your name?”

“Ugh…” The ½ Giant looks hard at Mania trying to decide if he is a new threat.  Then a big toothy grin grows on his face. "Named Stonecrusher.  Some call me Stone.  Others Crusher.   Hmmm.  Some even Stonecrusher." 

“Hungry?”  

“Yeah!”

After thirty minutes of  food consumption  and Mania reliezing how expensive feeding him would be they agree to help each other.  

During this time Cosa is searching for a cleric.  They were going to need one…may two or three.  She traveled far and wide hitting every camp and tavern but finds none.  Discouraged, she goes back to the agreed meeting place.  Unknown to her, the ½ elf bard is following her.

Stonecrusher and his new bestest friend- Scot, are waiting just inside the cavern where Salt View is hidden.  “Oh pretty lady.  You go with us to find goodies?”  Cosa shots a look at Mania.  He was not susposed to tell him where they were going!  Not until outside of the tent city anyway.

Stonecrusher growls suddenly and menencily.  Mania and Cosa follow his eyes to a spot hidden in shadows.  “I mean no harm.” Comes a soft elven voice.  Out steps a dirty and dusty elf dressed in robes of a drab dull color.  “I am Dessantee.  I could not help but hear you speak of your journey.  I too wish to go there.”

Cosa looks him over and sees he has an emblem depicting either sand or silt.  Could he be…a cleric?  Mania looks at him and is uncertain about him.  However, he knows his encounters with elves may be making him distrustful of them.  He decides to listen to him.  Stonecrusher stares hard at the elf whom ignores him.

“I would offer my abilities and talents in return of a fair share of anything…found while we look for your desired goods.  I am quite aquainted with the area as it is covered by inland silt seas.”

Still uncertain whether to trust him, Mania decides to continue the conversation in a more well lit area where he can see if he has any friends with him.



The unlikely foursome make camp just outside of the area.  They can watch the tent-city without being within it or pay to be within it.  Each person takes a turn watching over the others.  Whether the elf knows or not is uncertain, but Mania never sleeps during his watch.  Cosa seems to be trusting him but Stonecrusher obviously dosen’t and he is uncertain to or not.

During Mania’s watch he sees a figure walk up the camp boldly.  It is the bard.  

“Hello”

“Hello songwriter.  Nice night for a walk.  Keep walking.”

“You know ‘Scot’, that is your name right?  You know, I figure you to be either Mania or his fun lovin’ twin.  I’m figuring Mania personally.  So much so, that if you don’t allow me to travel with you, I’ll go back to Salt View and tell everyone that Mania is here and going into Bodach to find an artifact.”


----------



## Corwyn

A group is a forming


----------



## megamania

and what a group it will turn out to be!


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 085  
“Death from Above”

“Must you play that instrument of pain?”  Complained the elf to the ½ elf.

“You do not like the harmonica my dusty cleric?”  Replies Glaze in a charming and sweet smile.

“Though I enjoy the sound of it, it would be better to save it for later.  The sound carries.”

Stonecrusher slows down once it occurs to him that the music has stopped.  “Stone like music.  Music make Stone Happy.” Says the ½ Giant.

It has been an unusual first three hours of travel thus far.  Cosa and Mania are not use to traveling with strangers.  Especially strangers with no purpose or reason to be together than possible…fame, riches, fun and who knows what the elf wants.  Still, it has not been bad.  

“How do you fare Cosa?” asks the elf.  “I hope traveling by day is not too much for you.  I do it occasionally but find the travel under moonlight better.”

Cosa realizes now that perhaps he was right.  Travel in the salt is hard on one’s eyes and exposed skin by day.  However, creatures and marauders are more active by night.  She doesn’t want to trust the elf but may need to consider his ideas more in the future.  The trip was beginning to show the most on Stonecrusher.  His great bulk made desert travel difficult and hard to cover his body to avoid sun exposure.  He was already very red from the sun.

Perhaps the elf could help him a bit when they rest.  Assuming the ½ giant would allow it.  Stonecrusher had an obvious dislike or distrust of the elf.  She assumed it was due to how many elves had treated him in Salt View.  Or perhaps, like some animals, he could sense something that could not be seen.  She would a spell or two in reserve just in case.

She slowed down her pace to meet with Mania whom was watching the back.  “You have been quiet lately.  A ceramic bit for your thoughts?”

Taking her hand into his, he smiles and makes eye contact with her.  “Just looking at the group.  It somewhat resembles the atypical adventuring group.  Stonecrusher the ½ Giant fighter is the brute strength of the team.  Glaze is a joyful ½ elf songwriter looking for adventure and fame.  Dessantee is the mysterious elven cleric of Silt.  You are a mage with talents to get things lost or required from others.”

“You forgot yourself, a man of mystery with talented psionic fighting abilities in the search for his past.”

“Perhaps Glaze is right.  This sounds like a story in the making.  Kind of funny.”

“Almost as funny as Scot.  Quite the name.” Cosa says smiling.

“It was on the spur of the moment- give me a break.”

The day burns away and gives to night.  The elf hesitates only slightly to aid the ½ Giant with his sunburn.  Stonecrusher snarls but gives in as the burning heat on his shoulders and arms begin to ease away.  Glaze hums a merry tune as food is divided up for the evening meal.  Mania somehow feels…content.  Cosa makes sure her belongings are still there before settling in for the night.  

Based on the map The Silent One gave them, they were still North of the Silt Basins that surrounded the ruins of Bodach.  Tomorrow they would begin to go SE following the silt inland sea.  The elf’s knowledge of Silt would be useful during this dangerous time.  

The watch began with the elf.  Then came Mania’s turn.

“Why is it always my watch?” he asked himself as he could hear a soft buzz from nearby. Listening more carefully, he decided it was coming from the silt basin.  There were three large flying things headed in their general direction.  Suddenly, out of the silt a large serpent like creature shot up and a loud crunch could be heard as it bite into the flying creature.  Serpent and flyer strike the silt with a puff of dry silt and sink out of sight.  So amazed by the sight he nearly forgot that two flyers remained.

He hesitated awakening the group.  Most everyone was tired from the first day of walking.  He didn’t want to wake anyone unless it was required.  The creatures flew by about 100ft away.  He guessed them to be some sort of giant fly with a tuberous mouth.  Perhaps they were hungry and looking for rotten fruit.  He sat back down and waited for Glaze to awaken.  

She was watching the stars and saying something to herself.  He couldn’t pick it up enough to understand.  She continued working out song lyrics in her mind until it was Crusher’s turn.  Stonecrusher was in a truly great mood having been relieved of his burnt skin and blurry vision.  He had a long drink of water before sitting down.  He looked at the stars and at the two moons.  A childlike smile of awe and wonder crosses his face then he goes about trying to draw the stars and moons in the sand.

A gentle buzz comes from behind him.  He continues to draw Ral in the sand, salt and silt mix before him.  The noise becomes louder.  Everyone is sleeping through the buzz but one.  Mania sticks a finger in his ear trying to clear it of the noise.  He rolls over then suddenly shots to his feet “GET UP EVERYONE!”.  Crusher jumps.

The two flyers are coming directly at the party.  They seem to be directing their attention on the party.  Mania grabs his large club thinking its reach would be better against these flyers.  Crusher looks at the giant flies trying to decide if they are a threat to him.  The flies make it clear that they are as one attacks him.  It tries to bite at him for his blood and moisture but he fends it off by rolling like a giant fleshy boulder out of the camp.  The fly follows him.  The other fly hovers over the party trying to decide as a fly would, which target would be the tastiest, to a fly that is.  Cosa awakens but doesn’t see the cause of commotion.  She is looking along the ground.  The others toss and turn a bit before opening their eyes.  Glaze screams out as the fly has seemly decided she would be the tastiest.

Mania glows softly as he leaps up and swats the bug.  A loud audible crunch is heard as his magical great club breaks it’s thick shell and damages the innards.  It flies out of control as a wing spasm and it hits the sand.  Dessantee reaches for his club and hefts it.  His dark brown hair hiding his eyes from view.
The Giant fly tries to walk out of the camp before further attacks occur.  Cosa now sees the cause of the panic and recognizes that Mania has it under control.  She decides to see how Glaze and the elf handle themselves instead.  Where’s the ½ Giant?

Stonecrusher rolls onto a dune then down its face.  The Giant Beastfly follows him the whole way down.  At the bottom, he rises to his full height of over ten feet tall.  “Leave…me…alone!”  He swings at it with his hands missing the first few times then he lands a solid hit.  Its shell is crushed and a wing breaks off as it sails over the edge of the dune.  It hits the sand and finds itself helpless on its back.  

Stonecrusher tries to climb up the dune but it just shifts under his great feet.  “Eh?” is all his mind can fathom.  After three tries, he backs up to the other side and tries a running start.  Again, he is stopped by the shifting sands.  “No like sand!” he bellows.  Cosa and Glaze move to the edge.  They call to him to calm him down.  Mania circles around to lead the gentle giant out of the sand dune.

The elf just stands there.  His eyes burning with emotion are hidden behind his thick strands of hair.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 086   
“Day Two”

It took a few hours, but Dessantee and Mania have located a shaded area to rest and stay by daytime.  They will try traveling at night to avoid the desert heat.  A large rock outcropping provides shade and some shelter from the wind.  During the search, Mania reinspected the elf.  He was tall, as per his race; he had a long billowing robe and cloak.  The cloak was designed to cover his face in case of sandstorms.  Most of his material goods where hidden under the robe and cloak.  He had a club.  Mania knew that from the brief show of defiance he had against the giant insects.

Why did he distrust the elf so much?  Because Cosa doesn’t trust him?  Because Stonecrusher outright growls at him?  His greatest fear is because of his race.  Mania feared being judged with his father.  He didn’t want to be just as guilty of judging one wrongly.  He was better than that…right?

It was a long delay.  Everyone was restless.  Glaze played her flute this time.  She chimed in with a poem about a dwarf and his focus on completing a task asked of him by a town leader.  It was in good humor and everyone laughed.  Even Stonecrusher whom laughed more since the others were.

Mania felt bad for the ½ Giant.  He was dim witted but not stupid.  He just didn’t understand much of anything.  He was much like a 10-foot tall super strong child.  In that way, Mania was envious.  Crusher was happy so long as the others were.  He didn’t understand that they could die fighting undead.  All he knew is he had new friends and they asked for his help.  Mania hoped he wasn’t subconsciencely using the big guy. 

Glaze was something else.  She rarely didn’t have a smile and twinkle in her eyes.  She was fun to be around.  Mania liked her.  Cosa knew this.  He hoped they wouldn’t avoid being friends because of this.  Women.  He was certain that he would never figure them out during his lifetime.

With the sun finally setting, everyone picked up their gear and headed out.  The ½ Giant led as directed by the elf behind him.  Cosa was in the middle watching the elf.  Glaze and Mania followed in the rear.  Once she felt the others were out of earshot Glaze began to speak softly to Mania.

“I know it is Bodach we go to but why?  Is it to search for an artifact?  Is it to retrieve something for The Silent One?”  

Rising his eyebrows and sighing, Mania gives in and says this to her.  “Cosa and I go to Bodach for unclear reasons.  The Silent One is knowledgeable.  She wants us to come here.  She feels once here we will know what to do.  I seek…for my past to find the future.  Cosa seeks for items of the past that tells of the future.  Weird isn’t it.  We seem compelled to go backwards to go forward.

“Drop 10 and punt.  It was a term I once heard in a unique gladiator game in Urik.  I think I understand.  It will make a wondrous story.”

“About that…do you have to tell everyone who I am and what I am?  There are things I may learn about myself that I don’t want to know.  It would be worse to tell every city-state from Balic to Urik.  There are people, evil people, whom would kill me and use others to further punish and torture me.  This is no party we are going to.”

Stiffening up and looking proper and serious Glaze begins to recall what she knows of the famed and doomed city.

“Bodach city of the dead.  Said to have been the richest city in Tyr Valley until something awful happened 100’s even 1000’s of years ago.  A great war between defilers and preservers raged.  The demi-humans were targeted within the war.  Bodach was one of the first great war zones.  Magic and psionics were unleashed and killed everyone.  But everyone is not resting in death.  Now they are undead.  They are protecting their city and it’s secrets.”

“Ah com’on!  Lighten up Mania…Scot.  The stories I create and tell give people hope and a sense of being.  It has to be good.  Templars chase us out of the cities on sight.  Except for Nibenay.  Oh Course there you must sing and play what they want.  Most people don’t know that.”

Mania looks at her and can’t help but to smile.  “You are something else Glaze.”

They talk in silence for several more hours.    Then they see Dessantee wave them into a patch of piled rocks.  “The brute saw it first.  Look there- to the west.”  Mania looks and sees nothing then he spots it.  “What is that mammoth?”

“A Cloud Ray.  To be safe we should stay here for awhile. We are not equipped to deal with such a creature should it see us.”

The enormous creature seems to float on the air and the wind currents.  It is flat with large flap growing from its main body; a tail that looks barbed and dangerous trails behind it.  It is big…too damn big.  They hide a while longer after it has gone.

Mania is certain that in the daylight they would have been seen.  “Okay, one for the elf.” Thinks Mania.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 087  
“Unique Sand Storm”

It has been three days of walking on hot, stinging salt now but now they begin to walk on sand.  It is just as hot, just as hard to walk on and though it doesn’t sting as much, it gets into everything.  Stonecrusher seems to have the greatest bit of difficulty.  His enormous size and weight makes it hard for him to climb up the shifting sand dune and when he goes down the dune it often is on a wave of sand.  I am sure he doesn’t care for it, but the party insists he travel 20 yards ahead of them in fear of a sandy wave engulfing everyone.

Much like the salt plains, there appears to be little life here.  There are an occasional cacti, large rock or bone remains that give shelter to bugs, spiders and they suspect scorpions.  The group has an another day of sand dunes then about 2-3 days before reaching Samarah.  There they will try to restock on supplies using the last of their money.

They continue to walk by night and early morning and rest by the heat of the day.  It serves them well and allows for trust with the group and the elf.  The elf seems to know to the area some but says he has not been here.  Perhaps he is lying; perhaps he just knows these terrain types.  Either way, it has saved the life of the ½ giant and made travel easier for everyone else.   Mania and Cosa listen to the elf carefully.  They are trying to learn everything they can from him on surviving in the lifeless area of salt and sand.

Just as the group prepare to set up camp Glaze spots a light brown cloud.  Mania and Dessantee both recognize it as a sandstorm.  There is some shelter here provided by tall broken off rocks with cacti growing within.  They go here for shelter.  Dessantee stares at it long and hard frowning the entire time.

Dessantee drops to the sand and covers his body.  Stonecrusher looks up and goes “ooohhhhh…. not sand winds…flying creatures.  The howl of the winds deafens Mania and Cosa.  Glaze, curious about flying creatures peers up and sees seven winged shaped within the sandstorm.  “Uh-oh…guys …it’s heading for us!” She tries yells above the wind.

And that is how the seven Sand Wyverns came onto them.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 088
“Death Comes Already”

The flying creatures flew in low and fast.  By doing this, they caused a miniature sandstorm that sometimes drove prey into easier positions of capture.  The blinding disorientation caused by it bothered the Sand Wyverns little.  Their unique nature adapted for it.  But most prey was not.

As was the normal attack formation, the larger mother lead the “V” shaped flight formation across the sand and silt.  As prey was found, the half of the “V” nearest to the food were veer off and try to tear into the prey.  The mother and the other half would land and take care of the remains.  It always worked.  It has to today also.  There were young to be fed and they too were hungry.



Stonecrusher saw the cloud for what it was.  He cried out a warning but the winds drowned out his voice.  Only Glaze heard him and she was more curious than concerned.  Dessantee moved to a different rock formation from the others and kept his head down.  The others could hear and see nothing but the wind and the sand and silt carried by it.  Then something…three somethings appeared out of no where.  Stonecrusher cried out as three Sand Wyverns each struck him.  Blood and tissue became air borne.  He fought back tears from the pain of the injuries and the air borne salt that got into the wounds.

Mania instantly begins to glow as his psionic aura projects a cushion of energy around him.  Cosa castes a quick spell of protection onto herself that is similar to Mania’s field.  Glaze knows a battle is about to begin and stops and weaves a quick song of music and inspiration.  The winds drown out the words but the feeling gets through.  Stonecrusher, now angry collects his club and sets his grip.  He can see other creatures setting to land near him.  He will show he is not so easy to kill.

The first wave made a mistake in Mania’s mind.  They landed.  They stood a better chance in the air.  He steps out from the sheltering rocks quickly and attacks a Wyvern.  A solid strike is landed that pushes the creature into the sand and off balance.  Cosa hits the same beast with bolts of energy that further injures it.
With supreme effort, Glaze begins to sing a song of heroic levels.  She calls on Zev and his epic battle against a Brown Dragon said to have occurred near this area.  Stonecrusher swings high and hard onto an incoming flying beast.  He hits it so hard that one eye pops lose and it bits completely through it’s own thick tongue.  It’s one remaining eye goes cloudy and it teeters and falls, its brain crushed by the shards of its shattered skull.  A mysterious area of darkness begins to cover Dessantee’s hidden body.  No one notices.

The beast Cosa hit drops so Mania moves onto a beast that is trying to get Cosa.  He hits it but knows it will take more than that to save Cosa.  Cosa, being more defensive than aggressive natured, calls up a spell that she used on the last dumb beast she faced.  Mirror Image.  The Wyvern shudders as it now faces six foes instead of two.  Glaze begins her next verse of Zev’s Epic Song.  Crusher sees an onrushing beast.  It is as big as he is!  He swings and an echoing thud is heard as its head is struck.  Enraged- the flock mother attacks him.  She bites him on the neck and tugs hard.  Blood sprays everywhere as the sandstorm settles down.  Her claws sink deep into his already torn body exposing organs to the air and then finally- her tail curls up between his legs and stabs him in the lower back injecting poison.  

Stone crusher shudders.  He turns his head with a bloody smile….”bad….birdy…beast….” then falls.

Cosa is struck several times and fears she may succumb to the creature after all.  

Mania strikes the beast again.  Bones break and the beast is favoring one side now.  Cosa’s images spread out and surround the beast.  Confused and surrounded, it can not protect its injured side as she attacks it.  A bone breaks and punctures it’s heart from her sneaky attack of desperation and need.  Glaze breaks her song as she sees Stonecrusher topple over and spill out.  The largest of the beasts snarls at her in obvious defiance.  She back pedals quickly into…utter darkness!?!?!
The four remaining Wyverns launch into crusher’s body.  They hack off a limb and step back.  One takes to the air pushing sand into Mania and Cosa’s faces.

“Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!” screams Cosa and she and her four duplicate Mirror Images react to the site.  Mania knows they are outmatched.  He looks at the mysterious black area and pushes Cosa into it.



From inside the globe an elf can be heard shouting something about being stepped on.  Glaze about “bad touch” and Cosa’s crying.  Mania swears…and swears.

Outside…Stonecrusher…a 1/2 Giant looking for friends in the desert is torn apart to feed young.  His bloody smile is eerie and unsettling.  Stranger yet…one hand seems to have loosen it’s grip on the club enough for one finger to straighten out…in the direction of the mother of Sand Wyverns.


----------



## megamania

Bummer...I was starting to like him.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 089
“The Game has Begun”

The crimson sun was relentless.  How she hated traveling in the open sun.  She had agreed to work for the Templar.  It was a foul game she played.  It was doomed to come back on her in time.  She better pay up first!

Tangiers had followed the trail into the tunnels.  This terrain was very alien to her and gave her something she had not known before…uncertainty.  It was a good feeling almost forgotten.  She was happy to see her prey was equally unsettled by it.  The primary target had found and broken through a trapdoor covered in earth.  It had to have been spectacular to see.  She envisioned and thought about the emotions he must have felt.  He was trapped…entombed..then through a desperate act…freedom!  

Tangiers knew this would be a good hunt.

She was at home in the forest.  In truth, she was born within this forest to the south near Gulg.  It lightened her heart to see the target …the prey…the game…was going south.

Based on dropping found, she knew they came to live off of the forest.  Good.  They were resourceful.  Both templars suggested that but the clients always said not to underestimate the prey.  Perhaps this would be her greatest game ever.  

At the very least, Tangiers knew this would be a good hunt.

She knew the spirits watched her.  She was in their home.  She didn’t mean any disrespect and took time to pray to them.  Her heritage insisted on it.  She continued on and the trail led to the forest edge.  She followed this and found herself walking in the bright hot merciless sun.  They were going to either North Ledopolus or Salt View.  Though Salt View was known for harboring wanted criminals she chose the last Dwarven settlement that she knew of.  She spent a few days here and found nothing.  Nothing but the House of Blewes.  Word was out.  They were looking for me.  They heard I was seeking Mania.  He had good friends and strong allies.

This would be a good hunt.

A human rogue known a Dogg nearly caught her in the “Fat Dwarf Tavern”.  He was skilled and quick but no challenge to her racial heritage or skills.  A woman seemed most determined also.  She seemed to care for him the most.  I spent a day following her.  She was Jocasta Blewes, daughter and heir to Greene Blewes of said trade house.  The prey got around and made good impressions.  It would be a shame to catch him too quickly.

She gleaned information from their minds about the prey.  He was truly a worthy target and player of her game.  He was very fast and strong.  He had intelligence and wisdom to do the right things but rarely did.  His heart and his genitals controlled him.  Normal for a human male of his age.  The fact that he was still a teenager surprised her.  She envisioned someone older when she was told on his contacts and deeds.  They did not have any personal items of his to use so she went to Salt View.

The quick teleport to the area didn’t go unseen.  Neither had the targets.  Word was they had spoken to the famed Silent One.  Another curious person he had contact with.  He was full of surprises.  The Silent One was rumored to be the sole-survivor of a large adventuring group that entered Bodach seeking its treasures.  They were wrong.  She was so much more.

This was becoming her greatest hunt yet!

The Silent One was not human, elf or a mixture.  She was a pyreen.  Why would she see him?  She had to know.

The halfling psionic bounty hunter thus set foot for the building being used by Kara, the Silent One.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 090
“Elven Bastard”

“You elven bastard sorry excuse for a sentient being….eeewwwwwww”  Cosa was furious.  She and the others fought a flock of Sand Wyverns.  Stonecrusher died defending the group.  Dessantee hid.  Worse.  He hid and used his magic to hide.  She suspected he knew they were coming.  He knew that was no normal sandstorm.  Tears streamed down her dirty dusty cheeks.  

Dessantee couldn’t look at her.  Her eyes... so strong.  Perhaps he was wrong to use this group.  Wrong to allow the stupid brute to die.  He would have been useful within the ruins yet easy enough to remove later.  Dessantee feared he made a grievous mistake.  “But it was my Orb of Blackness that sheltered the rest of us from the beasts!  I saved us all but him!  It was too late for him!” 

Mania, kneeling by the blood stained sand merely turned and stared hard at the elf.  The elf paled at the sight.  The kid would kill him.  There was a glint in his eyes that is rarely ever seen.  One of Malice borne from hatred and pain.  He decided to remain quiet.  It was easier and safer this way.

Glaze tried to push back the tendrils of a small plant reaching for the protein rich liquid that was Stonecrusher’s blood.  The third time she did this it stung her.  Barely noticing it, she placed her pricked finger into her mouth.  “I will sing a grand song in your honor.”

Mania looked into the direction of the sandstorm.  They were headed in that same direction.  If they were to meet again…he would not hide with the damned elf.  He would fight.  The elf, if alive still, would fight or die at his hands.

Cosa and Glaze, in their grief, did not see the change in Mania’s demeanor.  Hatred and Anger.  

He was becoming his father’s son.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 091
“The Days Drag By”

It was a long rest of the day.  The elf Dessantee treated Cosa’s wounds and tried his best to be cooperative and friendly.  It wasn’t working well for him.  It was against his nature to trust a non-elf.  Even Glaze was hard to trust as a ½ elf.  Once the camp was made, it grew longer and harder.  He just stared at his hands and bracers.

Glaze kept to herself and was very quiet.  This was perhaps the first time anyone had seen her this quiet when not asleep.  In truth, her mind was racing and very active.   She normally worked on her songs of inspiration when walking.  This time, she wanted to get her song about Stonecrusher done quickly.  She wanted it done before she forgot any detail about the gentle giant of a friend. 

Mania ands Cosa held each other much of the time.  Cosa was trying to clear her head for the upcoming trip into Bodach.  It was dangerous and whether she wanted to or not, she was quickly becoming the leader of this group.  She didn’t feel responsible for Stonecrusher’s death but now felt guilty for this very fact.  She had a lot to figure out.

Mania’s thoughts were dark and clouded.  When he slept that night, he did not dream of the graceful fairies flying and buzzing about.  No, instead he dreamed of becoming a tall gaunt reptilian creature and tearing Dessantee apart bit by bit.  His bloody limbs falling onto the dead bodies of cat-like people.

Two days later they found themselves traveling on a sand and stone mixture.  There was little for a path and Mania suspected that once they reached Samarah, he would need his boots repaired.

Stopping for a short rest, Mania inspected his boots.  Two holes were developing.  He would need to possibly buy new ones instead of repairing these.  Too bad they weren’t magical.  Those seemed more resilient to normal wear and tear.  Cosa looking out to the west and saw clouds.  “Oh please….”  They all look at each other.  This was larger.  This was a real storm.  “Let’s get some cover folks.”

The storm lasted the rest of the morning.  They decided before it was over to camp here and rest the day out and travel that night again.

From behind the large rocks Mania and Cosa huddled with a blanket over them.  Dessantee did the same.  Glaze..well Glaze was missing………


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGEMENT 092
“The Sand Settles” 

“She can’t have just disappeared!”  Yells Mania digging wildly in the sand at the base of the rocks.  

“She was here and suddenly wasn’t” replied Dessantee stepping back.  He expected Mania to take a swing at him.

“I can’t detect her or anything else with thought beyond us” answers Cosa concentrating on a detection spell he had.

Ten minutes go by and finally Mania stops digging.  The large rock here jutting out of the sand and silt appears to be part of the broken bedrock in this area.  Mania dug several feet down its sides before he found the shifting sands would just refill any space he created in haste.  She was gone.  Glaze, Songwriter, was gone.  Perhaps dead like Stonecrusher.

Another hour goes by before Mania gives in that she is gone from them.  As preplanned, they stay here near the rocks waiting for the cooler conditions to come.  She doesn’t resurface and finally they give in that she is gone…  their inspiration with her.

The next night leads to new trouble.  A group of Gith began moving in a parallel pattern with them.  Mania, having no love for gith and in great need of tense release decides to fall back a bit.  The Gith go for it.

These are smaller and less hearty than the Blue Bones Tribe Gith.  He turns whirling his magical Singing Sticks.  They whistle as they strike the first gith.  It’s head snaps to the side and it goes down.  His follow through stuns the next gith.  They try to gang up on him but their numbers work against them.  The five need to worry about stabbing each other.  He has no care for where he swinging.  A solid jaw crushing shot kills the next Gith.  Two more go down and he turns to them next.  

In mere seconds, this traveler has killed 4 of the six of them and he has but one small bruise from a lucky shot on his arm.  The last two run.  Dessantee reaches up to do something.  Cosa stops him and mouths a simple “no” to him.  Enough is enough.

“They may bring back more of their clan to truly press us however” replies the elf.

Cosa doesn’t hear him.  She is looking at the man before her.  He is not the man she knew a few days before.  Where did her boy-like man go that needed help?  Now she sees only an angry man intent on killing any in his way.

Was she wrong to disagree with her Veiled Alliance members?


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 093
“Secret Admirers” 

[Translated for reader’s ease]

“Eyyyye!   There was no harm to come to her!  He will be so unhappy with us!  Pray she is not dead!”

“”Prince!  Prince, we found her this way!  We felt her strike the stone gate and we found her prone at its base!  We have done nothing wrong!”

The four ugly short squat humanoids shuffled forward carrying a very prone and unconscience Glaze on their hard shoulders.  Their noses were long and warted with hair growing from within it.  Their small eyes say well in the darkness.  Their short legs made them waddle instead of walk.  Their fingers and toes each ended in long chipped nails.  Their skin was rough and textured.  They were Hej-kin.

Hej-kin were cavern dwellers that kept to themselves and their worship of the earth.  They disliked and distrusted other humanoids due to the use of magics and construction using earth and stone.  They phased in and out of solid stone and earth at will.  Few knew they existed at all.

“Eyyyye!  We are late with her!  The king will not be happy!” they voiced in unison.

They phased from one pocket to another with enough precision to impress any earthen cleric.  They carried her carefully being sure not to drop her or lose contact with her.  To do so would soil the very stone and earth they worship.

Finally, after forty minutes of travel, they reach a large dark room and place her carefully on the ground.  Their darkvision reveals the stern angry look of a fat cloaked Hej-kin sitting on a rock slab.  His face brightens as a soft murmur escapes from her lips.  She rolls over onto her stomach.  All watch her carefully.

Still hazy she listened carefully before moving further.  She was alone and possibly in the dark.  She remembered leaning over to avoid getting the sand in her eyes and she hit her head hard on the rock she was using to shield herself.  She then remembers hearing guttural murmurs and then found herself on the cold hard rock.  When she opened her eyes she say nothing but complete darkness.  

She was not alone however.  She could hear them.  One especially whom sounded like a fat man breathing after walking a long distance.  Concentrating, she listened carefully.  She could occasionally hear something-hard scrap on stone.  It was everywhere.  She was surrounded!

“Why does she not make pretty sounds?  I want pretty sounds!” said the fat Hej-kin.

“Eyyyye!  It is not a toy sir.  She will make pretty sounds only when she wants too. Says a Hej-kin in tattered leather armor.

“Make pretty sounds!”

She moans again.

“Ohhh!   Pretty sounds begin!”

“Eyyyye!” thinks the clothed Hej-kin to himself.

Silence.

“No more pretty sounds?  It is broken?  Fix!   Grakt fix pretty sound!  Grakt!” screams out the fat ruler.

Scrapping sounds can be heard.  She peers with her eyes mostly closed.  Nothing.  It is as dark as Dessantee’s globe.  The scrapping comes closer.

Grakt waddles up to her.  He stops and peers at her then decides to go closer.  “Fix!” he hears from the king.

Grakt looks up and down her prone body.  The king catches him staring at her rising and falling chest.  “Fix not watch!” he howls.

He leans over her with his razor sharp claws inches from her head.  “I’m afraid.  I might hurt it more with my touch.  It is so soft.   We are so tough.” He pleads to the ruler.

“Fix! Or I fix you!”

“Eyyyye.  Sir…he may be right.” Comments the armored one.

The other Hej-kin now grow wary, as the king is becoming unhappy.  When he becomes unhappy, others do also.

Grakt leans over her, his claws now a mere inch from her face.

She can smell and feel his breath and opens her eyes.  She sees nothing but gets an earful still.  “A!   Pretty thing fix itself!”

“Eyyyye” mumbles further the armored Hej-kin.  He steps down from his rock and walks slowly to the fixer and the pretty sounding thing.  “She awakens, “ he says.

“What is pretty thing doing now?” asks the ruler.

“Ahhhhh!    Casting spell she is!” screams the fixer Grakt.  He leans in to attack but is stopped by the armored one.  Both of them and the other 15 hej-kin all scream in unison as several balls of light pop into existence and wave about lighting up much of the room.  

Even prepared for it, Glaze is blinded by the burst of light.  Her dancing lights encircle her evolving close then away then close to her again.  “Uggggh” is all she can say once she sees Grakt and the armored humanoid.  “You guys are ugly!”  She pulls out her dagger now and says “Dayglow”.  The dagger glows a soft green light.

“Ohhhh….pretty!” says one Hej-kin whom is then struck by a fellow hej-kin.  “Magic…bad magic.”

Her eyes adjust to the darkness and light sources now.  She looks about and sees a total of 15 creatures.  Worse, fifteen naked and ugly creatures.  She figures the ruler and the two closest to her to be the smartest and leaders.

“Where am I?  How did I get here?  Who are you are?”  She tries to pantomime her questions as she repeats them.  Looks of wonder and confusion cross their faces.  

“Where is pretty sounds?” asks the ruler.  

She hears a guttural mumble then sounds like he has a mouth full of stones while talking.  Looking at their teeth, maybe those are stones and not teeth.  She sees no exit and realizes this is going to be a long day.

“I am Glaze.  I am from Nibenay.  I don’t know you.”  She pantomimes while saying.

The armored Hej-kin wobbles past the other and cocks his head to the side.  In a hard tone he says “Eyyyye”.  

“Yes…I-  am Glaze.  I- am from Nibenay.  I- don’t know you or your other disgusting naked warted buddies.”

“Eyyyye.  His eyes blinking rapidly in the bright light.  He points at himself and says “I”.

Her shoulders sag in defeat.  Not being one to let this stop her she sits down and watches them for a moment.  “You know, you guys seem very curious about me.  You seem to be expecting something also.”  A long pause.  “Am I correct?”

“Eyyyye” Says the armored one pulling his armor over his head to block the light.  His nakedness exposed within a few feet of her face.

“Ugh.  Okay “I” is what I will call you.”

“Eyyyye?!?” he says peeking out from his armor.

Not able to hide it anymore, she begins to laugh long and hard.  The sight of this short ugly creature with his clothes bundled up in his arms and face is too much for her. He stops and peers and shrugs.  He tries to laugh but finds it hard to do so.

The ruler is now bronzed in the face.  This is his pretty thing.  Yet she talks to him.  “My pretty thing!” the ruler shouts and stands up on his rock.  “I” bows down low and shuffles backwards.  His long toenails dragging the whole way.

“Jealous?”  Suddenly she stops and looks again.  15 ugly and some obviously horny male humanoids and one decent looking female.  Now scared herself, she fumbles with her dagger and curls up bringing the bright lights closer to her.  They may not last too long.

Nervous, she unknowingly begins to hum the song she is working on about Mania.

It has an immediate effect on them, especially the one in a cloak.

From under the Dark sun
Will come a legend
From under the Dark sun
Will come a hero


“You like that?” She says to the robed one.

He mumbles a reply while rubbing his large tummy with his knuckles.


----------



## megamania

Here is a picture of a Hej-kin from 2e Monster release back in the ol' 3 ring hole binder days.


----------



## megamania

Damn!  That is butt ugly...literally!


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 094
“Anakore”

The trek had been quiet.  Very quiet.  No one spoke.  No one spoke of Stonecrusher or Glaze especially.  They were now in a stone / sand mixture.  Walking was not easy.  Any incline lead to little stable leverage.  In many ways it was preferable to walk on sand dunes again.  At least there you knew the footing wouldn’t be easy.  To make matters worse, they had to carry all of their supllies now.  Stonecutter had volunteered to carry much of the heavier things including water.  Most of the water carrying leathers were too large for Cosa’s magical pockets.  Dessantee was loathe to conjure up water as a priest of silt.  Especially since he was fine without it.  His elven body conserved water much better than most humanoid races.

Suddenly both Mania and Dessantee stop.  Cosa is forced to stop herself.  “What is it?” She asks looking in the direction both of them are looking.

“Dune Freaks” is all Dessantee says.  “I just saw the sensory fin break surface.  Where one is there are always more.”

“I saw the sand rise and fall over there” points Mania.  

“That would be two then.  Best be looking for non-sandy ground before they move in.” says the elf as he peers about at the ground.

“Over there!” Mania yells while turning Cosa towards it.  A large flat rock about 10x15 feet is jutting out on a slight angle from the sand and silt.  A few clawed hands burst out of the sand just missing them as they run.  Dessantee runs to another rock that is a mere 5x5 but tall.  He climbs up it with a great elven leap to begin.

“Expect them to surface soon” he yells as he searches his mind for divine spells that will aid him against these creatures.  He finds little.

A few heart racing moments go by.  A lone cloud drifts over Ral and Guthay making it darker yet.  Cosa castes Mage Armor onto herself giving her a gentle glow that is similar to Mania’s.  Nothing.  5 minutes go by and still nothing.  Then ten.  “Well?” yells Mania at Dessantee.Suddenly sand bursts into the air near Mania.  The Anakore’s sound and vibration sensitive fins have locked onto him

Mania swings early on the first creature but strikes the one beside it.  It’s hard wedge shaped head gives a loud sharp sound and the beast goes down.  A third creature gets his follow through which also drops it.  Cosa strikes the first beast with her quarterstaff.  Staggered but not down it reaches for her with it’s clawed hands.  Each miss as Mania strikes it several times killing it easily.

Dessantee casts a spell very quietly.  He stares at the grounds around him.  Long moments go by.  He then holds up his hand and indicates there are 8 more Anakore within the sand waiting for them.  Mania sighs in frustration leading to movement within the sand.

The next sixty minutes go by without any activity.  Dessantee’s spell of thought detection has gone away long minutes ago.  Finally, frustrated by the inaction, Mania makes a run for it.  He leaps out and runs in a zig-zag motion in a semi-circle back to his original point.  “Looks like they gave up.”

“I’m sure they are near and we will see they again.” Says Dessantee.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 095
“Samarah”

The next few days went by without incident.  The Anakore went somewhere else for their food.  They knew they were near the town of Samarah by the amounts of silt blowing in the air and the birds flying high and circling.  

Samarah was a coastal town with a modest harbor.  Dry silt rested on top of the cooler damp silt.  This sat in a large area that legends once said held vast quantities of water and life.  The town consisted of about thirty buildings which were all single story buildings made from wood planks taken from destroyed Silt Skimmers and crates they once held to trade.

Few came here.  Those that did were stopping to do repairs with silt skimmers or people foolish enough to venture to Bodach.  The three adventurers were foolish and willing to go to Bodach.  Each for his or her own reasons.  Mania for information about himself.  Cosa to support him and look for artifacts of magic and knowledge.  Dessantee always said he was there for fame and fortune.  Also to worship his element of desire- Silt.  Bodach sat on a peninsula surrounded by silt,

The people of Samarah moved aside as the three came in.  About five mothers with buckets were at the only known water source here.  A deep well that had shallow water.  The water was dirty and often became silt covered by the wind before reaching the surface.  A girl of about13 summers came over to Cosa.  Are you from Balic?  Where are your white robes?

Cosa kneeled down next to the girl.  Her hair was light brown and her eyes sparkled.  Cosa, with her freckles and red hair, stood out.  “We come from the west, not Balic.  Can you tell me child- is there a fee for getting water here?”

“No.” she says but a loud sharp grunt from a mother makes it clear it is not for them.

“We would pay for it” says Mania,  “We would never just take it.”

A man in his possible 60’s but lithe enough to be in his 30’s (the sun is harsh here- folks age rapidly in it) comes over to them.  “I am Boven and this is my daughter- Korla.  What business do you have for here?”

Cosa, the most levelheaded person of the three, steps forward.  “I am Cosa.  I come from Nibenay.  This is my husband, Mania. (he blushes at that) And this is Dessantee. We come in search of knowledge.”

“We know the elf and his people.  If the knowledge you seek lies in Bodach where he goes, I would watch your backs.” He glares at the elf that takes his cowl off now.

“Sir Boven, me lady Korla.  How does it go today?” answers the elf with a large scary smile.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 096
“The Silt Skimmer Haze Runner”

Captain Hazeburton has not been home in over a month now.  Several times a year he and his crew would take the Silt Skimmer Haze Runner and travel to several small islands in the Sea of Silt.  On these islands were spices that could not be gotten anywhere else.  He would collect t5he spices and dry them on the way to Balic to the south.  After trading them for much needed supplies, he would return to home.  Home was Samarah.

The weathered old looking captain looked at the shoreline with great anticipation.  He wanted to get home in the worst way.  Something had happened to him and his crew on this trip that had not happened ever before.  There were ruins on the one island of which they avoided.  It was believed that these ruins contained evil spirits. Policy always was to avoid these ruins.  This time a storm came in while the crew was on the island.  Something happened during the storm.  Something he could not explain and tried not to think about. 

However, this did not matter.  He could not see the Cha’thrang hump.  He was nearly home.  

Mania and Cosa continued to talk to the Samarahians.  Dessantee walked off by himself and was left alone but never without someone watching him.  Mania and Cosa spoke about the land, town and anything they felt would allow them to warm up to the people.  They avoided the subjects of Bodach and Dessantee.  However, these were never far from their minds.

Mania was on the subject of the accursed Sand Wyverns.  These creatures had naturally created gems of some worth within their tails.  If he had known this, he may have collected some for barter.  The men seemed impressed that they defeated a few but not surprised that they were overwhelmed and lost a friend to them.  With the exception of Giants, the Wyverns were the town’s greatest fear.  Sometimes they would try to hunt out their nests to kill unhatched young but the trip was long and dangerous.  The creature’s numbers were high enough now that they didn’t dare to approach them any further.  Mania noted in his mind the area they lived.  Fear rose in Cosa’s mind when she learned they would be traveling into their territory to reach Bodach. 

Korla and several other children ran into the village from the south.  “The Haze Runner is coming!  The Haze Runner is coming!”   Everyone stopped what they were doing and with great looks of joy moved quickly to the Silt shore.  Several women went to their homes first.  Their husbands were coming home.

Caught up in the emotion and activity, Mania and Cosa followed the town within there midst.  Rocks hid the town so that it could not be seen from the shore.  By walking about 1000ft, the townspeople cleared these rocks and now could see the shoreline.  The silt was airborne here and burned Mania and Cosa’s eyes.  Looking out at the gray dust was a strange device.  The device was coming towards them.

The Haze Runner was a silt skimmer.  Silt Skimmer were large wagons held up on large wheels.  This allowed them to cut through the deep silt.  A large sail was built onto the craft’s deck that gave it motion.  This was a small skimmer.  The war craft of Balic were three mast crafts of utter destruction.  They had to be.  Giants constantly attacked the city from the islands.  

Travel in the silt was dangerous at best.  It was not enough to just operate the craft.  No.  The fine dust could not support the craft.  It would sink without the wheels to keep it on the surface. The wheels would only give a certain amount of clearance.  Anywhere from five feet to thirty were designed.  There were paths within the silt sea that were either naturally shallow areas or the silt had been packed down hard by Giants so as to support the wheels.  The captains had to be experts on these paths.

To make matters worse.  These paths were guarded secrets.  Giants used them also and did not like to share.  They were known to attack craft on their paths.  There were few, but there existed pirates whom attacked other craft within the silt.  Then there were the other dangers of the silt.  Many creatures found a means to survive in the silt.  Silt Horrors of many varieties existed along with snakes and serpents.  It was a dangerous job.  But it paid well for those that could.  Paid well enough to keep Samarah supplied and free.

The craft neared the shore but stopped about fifteen feet from shore.  Its wheels would sink in the newer silt and sand if it came closer.  Mania helped the men push a long wheeled series of planks to the craft.  The men came off with their own bags of personal goods and share of the bounty.  The women had since rejoined the crowd and ran to their husbands in fresh clothes and in some cases perfumes of fruit and flowers.

Cosa held Mania’s hand and arm smiling as she watched this.  This is how she felt everyday with him.  Mania himself smiled and looked down at her then watched the lone figure standing on the front of the craft.  He was the captain.  He looked haunted…not happy like the rest of the men.  Why?


----------



## megamania

Here is a depiction of a Silt Skimmer from TSR's Dragon Kings


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 097
“The Deserter” 

Dessantee was very careful as he caste darkness onto the clasp of his cape.  He moved slowly and carefully to get into the camp in secret at night.  He then dispelled it and moved in silently on foot once past the town guards.  He knew where the captain went and that Mania and Cosa were invited.  He was not but that would not stop him.

He carefully moved a barrel and some wood closer to the captain’s shanty.  Carefully hidden he looked and listened in through a few cracks of the building’s outer wall.  He couldn’t see much but his keen elven ears heard much.

The captain was becoming very drunk on Kank Liquor.  When Mania asked about his trip the captain always avoided a direct question.  Cosa picked up on this and was much more diplomatic and subtle about the subject.  The Captain’s family eyed her knowing what she was doing.  They feared his answer.  They to saw the strange foreign look on his face.  He was a changed man.

“Yes, sometimes it takes longer to travel the silt.  Occasional storms or creatures prevent us from using the best routes.” Answered the Captain to her last question.

“Must get boring on the stops or slow periods on the silt” she replied.

“Sometimes.  We always have things to do on the ship though.” Captain Hazeburton answered looking at her.  “And brings you to Samarah?  Searching for Fame and Fortune in Bodach I suspect.”  

“Indirectly.  We were asked to go to Bodach but know not why.” She replies despite herself.  Mania gives her a look.  He has never known her to slip up like this.  

“Who sent you?”

“A Pyreen” blurts Mania then turning away and covering his face.  What the heck he thinks to himself.

“That explains much” mummers the wife.  

Dessantee smirks and thinks of degrading thoughts of the peacebringers.  He hopes his spells hold out in time to learn more.

Mania and Cosa look at each other uncertainly.  They recognize an influence either arcane, psionic…or divine?

Before either can act on it the captain asks them all to leave, even his wife.  Everyone looks at each other then proceeds to leave.  Once alone, the captain turns to the wall.  “Come out elf.  I sense your meddling.”

Stunned, Dessantee stays there in hiding.  

“Have it your way then.  I know you seek the secrets of the silt and your tribe is nearby.  The island I was at had ruins that when entered, blocked the silt storm.  There are secrets there very old and precious I suspect.  Go and get them if you can.  Now Leave!”

Dessantee stumbles backward knocking over his shelter.  Many turn his way and see him fleeing into the night.

“Great, he’s deserting us.” Says Mania

“We are better for it Mania.  The people believe us and know some folks that might help us with Bodach.  People that guard the city keeping the undead within its ruins.  They are pyreen supporters and may help us and in fact be the reason for our being here.  Kara did say go to Bodach- not plunder it.”

Mania looks at her in disbelief but knows that may be the truth.  “Very well.  And Dessantee?”

“Leave him to the silt he worships”

Inside the captain’s room falls an empty bottle.  He appears more tired than drunken however.  He looks to see if anyone is within the room.  Seeing it empty, he unbuttons a few buttons on his shirt.  A gem with a pulsing dim light is visible within his chest.  “Maybe a second bottle is in order eh- Bratargur?”  It pulses as if to answer him silently.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 098
“Rocky Badlands”

Mania and Cosa set out first thing in the morning.  They felt that since they were past the salt flats it was not required to travel at night.  “Six or half a dozen.” Korla said.

It would take a few days to reach the post of  “Protectors of the Ancient”.  According to the Samarah natives, this small group of druids, clerics and rangers watched over the Bodach Peninsula.  They tried to deter people from interring the ruins but mainly tried to keep the existing undead within the ruins.  The leader was a druid named Protoss.  It was believed he had a hidden oasis within the badlands that were used for a base of operations for the protectors.

They soon entered the Rocky Badlands.  These areas were walls of high often-jagged rock that created walls and canyons.  These in turn created weaving paths that were maze like at times.  If something wished to hide, it easily could within this area.  To make matters worse, since it bordered with the sea of silt there was constant silt drifts within the canyons.  A path that was good one day may be blocked the next.  Mania and Cosa wished they had backup with them.

The two took a break in the shade of a tall stone.  It had paintings of a large lizard chasing humanoids.  It was crude but effective.  They spent ten minutes discussing whether it was art or a warning of some sort.  The wind was picking up as they picked up their gear and began to walk along.  They missed the strange hiss of silt that curled and swirled after them.

“Silt is getting strong again.” Comments Mania as he pulls his face coverings on in an attempt to protect his eyes.

“I can’t imagine a storm when in here- you could be buried for years until the next storm removes the silt again.”  She says with a flirtatious smile.  Mania jumps as she moves up and pinches his backside.

“We don’t have time for that…not that that ever stopped us.”  Mania stops and turns to give her a hug and kiss.  He opens his eyes just in time to see a swirling freestanding serpentine form of silt rush in on them.  "Attack!" is all he can yell as he moves back trying to reach his smaller clubs located on a hip holster given to him by a Samarah native for a handful of Purple Berries he found in his bag of holding.

A snake or serpent like creature made entirely of silt with glowing yellow eyes swirls around Cosa and wraps tight.  “Ohhhhh!” is all she can say as the very moisture from her body is being drained from her.

Mania swings at the eyes.  Silt bursts from the swings as his magical singing sticks strike and breakup the swirling silt.  The serpent continues to move moisture from Cosa into itself making the eyes glow brighter.
Cosa tries to escape but is unable.  Her lips begin to dry and her skin pales and grows taunt.  Mania hits it twice more but it continues to drain her.  She drops to her knees while still being sucked dry by the creature. Mania hits it once more but misses the next time as silt bursts and strikes his eyes.  Cosa falls forward resting her face onto the silt.  Now she is being drained of moisture and unable to breathe.  Mania strikes the eyes again.  It begins to unravel in an attempt to escape but Mania strikes it again and the silt falls onto the existing silt.  The moisture stolen from her lands on the ground.  It is soaked up quickly by the dry silt.

Mania fumbles with his pack getting out water.  Cosa is pale and her skin is taunt and flaky.  She coughs on the dirty water allowing most of it to dribble from the side of her mouth.  Mania continues to nurse her with water but finds little helps.  

He fails to see the yellow fibers growing out of the ground where the Silt Serpent was destroyed.  A vine grows rapidly once fed by the water carried from Cosa’s body to it through the destruction of the elemental creature.  A lone bud forms.

Cosa coughs two more times then feebly opens her eyes.  “Attack?” she says weakly.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 099
“North Ledopolus”

The mul was big, strong and skilled.  Now she is knocked out.

Dutch was never one to make speeches or draw out a fight.  This was especially true when an angry salesman sends his top dog after him within a crowded market.  The mul never got in one shot.

Dutch was finishing up business in North Ledopolus for House of Blewes.  His journey was now to take him to South Ledopolus by Silt Skimmer then to the south to a rarely used outpost near Walis.  Dutch hoped this meant he was going into the Hinterlands to look for Greene’s “city of water”.  Dutch preferred the open land versus the red tape of caravan and trade routes.  

Dirty Dogg and Jocasta were within the city also.  Dogg enjoyed the strong drinks the dwarves created to drink but didn’t care much for Ledopolus.  Ledopolus was separated into two halves, North and South.  A wide river of silt created the separation.  Some felt it even had currents like a river found in the forests.  The dwarves have been trying to create a rock and earth land bridge to once more connect the two halves.  This would create unity of the last dwarven settlement and also create a new source of income for traders to use.  Dogg appreciated their work but disliked the fact of the buildings were sized for dwarves, not humans.  Dogg had regular bumps and bruises on his head from walking into door beams or ceiling supports.  To sit was similar to hiding outside of a templar’s town house- cramp.  But the drink was good.

He was having a “house special” called Moradin’s Mallet” at the Used Mallet brewery.  It was a warmed up drink that used fermented cacti juice and a “secret” ingredient passed down from one dwarven generation to another.  This meant the recipe could be a thousand years old.

Jocasta was at the map room looking up trade routes to the north.  She was possibly going to Draj to get silk and wanted to know what to expect there.  Her friend, Grammy was there.  The old female dwarf ran an information network within the city of North Ledopolus.  Some felt she had ties to the thieves’ guild also but Jocasta purposely avoided that question.

“Jocasta, child of Blewes, may I offer information of interest to you?” she asked.  Her Platinum tooth sparkled and Jocasta knew it come at a monetary cost.  Still, her information was always important to her and accurate.

She slides over a silver piece and awaits the information.

Grammy squeezed the coin and licked it.  “Ummm…minted in 188KA….Tyr I think.  Okay, I have information involving a friend of yours from Nibenay.  I believe his name was Man or manna.”

“Mania?”

“Oh yes!  That is the name and you do know him.”  She winks at her.  “He was seen fighting the Templars in the defense of the Veiled Alliance then fled the city.”

“He’s alive then.  Thank the luck crystals.  Anything else?  Where is he?”

“He is alive and the run.  I know this since a bounty hunter has come here looking for him.  A very good and expensive hunter.”  She shuts her mouth and awaits more coins.

Hurriedly, Jocasta presents another silver.  A squeeze and taste later Grammy continues.  “Tangiers is the name.  Very good hunter.  Very strict when it comes to the contract and the bounty hunter’s code.  He is wanted alive I believe.  Tangiers was stocking up on undead defenses.  Suggests he may be in Salt View.  Many on the run go there and find the lure of treasure in Bodach too great to pass up.”

“How old is this information?” Her voice betrays her urgency.

“Two days ago.  This boy- he is special to you?”

“That is none of your business Grammy.  Thankyou” She puts down another silver and rushes off.

Grammy smiles watching the girl rush off.  Then frowns as a curtain is pulled back behind her.  A short female figure tattooed in green steps out but not into the light.  “You didn’t tell her about Cosa.  Good.  She will run to find him now.  My thanks Gramduran.”

The dwarf stares forward until she is certain Tangiers has left. “To be young and full of adventure…” lost in memories Grammy closes shop early and decides to drink…a lot.  After all, it isn’t every day you stab a trusted friend in the back.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 100
“Kavarii”

It took nearly twenty minutes to find a healing potion within her magical belt.  After that he became very angry.  He gave it to her and expected miracles.  Instead she coughed half of it up.  He knew she needed water but couldn’t get her to drink any.  Frustrated and in the need of doing something he moved her further to the rocks to find shade.

She moaned some but was still very ill.  He cursed himself for not knowing much about the healing arts or what to do about dehydration.  He felt he should know more but didn’t.  He relied on her too much.  She could read and learned much about the world.  He knew only how to destroy things through brute force.

Then something curious occurred.  Where there were several cacti before a series of stones appeared a pathway.  Curious, he crept forward to peer first at the cacti (remembering Dutch speaking of Spider Cacti once) then into the opening.  A shallow pool of water covered by a high stone canopy was just beyond.  Throwing caution to the wind, he picked up Cosa and went into the opening.  Once inside he immediately realized he was uncertain how to get back out!  “What kind of magic is this?!?” he said out loud.  Not expecting an answer, he brought her limp body to the water.  He checked it’s depth then waded in and allowed it’s cooler temperature to regulate her burning body temperature and tried to drip water into her mouth.  She opened her eyes briefly then closed them.

It was then he sees them.  About twenty colorful bugs buzzed here and there among the flowers.  Flowers?  Was he too ill?  He looked about in awe.  He hadn’t seen this type of oasis but in the book with the small creatures called fairies.  The bugs were as beautiful as the flowers.  He grew tired and moved to shore.  There he passed out.

Cosa awoke first.  She didn’t move, she just opened her eyes and looked about.  There was a faint glow over shimmering water.  The glow was caused by floating or hovering insects.  In the pool was a woman bathing.  A ½ elf she believed.  The woman walked out of the stomach deep water and walked to a short tree where her robes were.  She dressed slowly then paused and looked towards Cosa.  After a thoughtful look, she moved into the bushes and rocks.  

Cosa rolled over and awoke Mania.  A smell in the air of a strong perfume was strong.  She couldn’t place it and forgot about it as it was apparent he was not to awake.  She went to the pool and cupped some water.  It was surprisingly cool feeling.  She splashed him on the face.  He merely rolled over snorting.

“He will not awake within my grove unless I will it.” Came a soft female voice from the very air.  “My flowers see to that.  It is a means to protect the grove first and myself second.”  The woman appeared then from an entirely different direction that she had gone into.

“Who are you and why to you come to the Silt Lands of Bodach?”  She asked with a judging tone to her voice.

“I am Cosa of Nibenay and this is my life-mate Mania also of Nibenay.  We were sent her by a Pyreen named Kara in Salt View.”  Cosa answered truthfully unaware of a spell that compelled her to just the same.  “May I ask who you are and where we are?”

“Yes you may.  I am Kavarii.  I am the protector of this hidden oasis.  I am a druid.  I am most impressed that Kara would speak with you much less have you enter these lands.  Were you to meet the Sentinels of Bodach or seek something within the ruins of the once proud city of Bodach?”

“I know not.  She only directed us to here to find clues to our destinies.”  She answered peering at Mania once more.

“I will ask the pollens to relieve him of his sleep.  I fear you no more.”  Kavarii waves her thin arm and the scent goes away with a gentle breeze.  

“What is this place?”  Cosa asks further.

“It is my protected lands.  It called to me long ago and I answered.  I keep it alive even as it keeps me alive.  We are one.  It is larger than it appears but well hidden.  One can only find it if I so wish it to be.  I allowed the two of you in since he destroyed a creature that threatened the expansion of my home.  He was unable and unskilled on the ways to save your life so that is how I have repaid you.”

“I see signs of a mage on you.  Preserver or Defiler, I care little, if you caste so much as a cantrip I will unleash my lands onto you.”    Cosa has little doubt she would.

Shortly Mania awakens but with a strong headache.  He was victim to a Mansleeper flower.  It’s potent pollens cause most male creatures to sleep onto death.  Then within the dead body, seeds fall and grow strong.  Most creatures can sense the danger and stay away from these flower patches but most humanoids lack the sense of smell to avoid it, thus the name of Mansleeper.  

After a recap of the prior conversation given by Cosa to Mania, Mania asks the next obvious question that comes to his mind.  “Who or what are the Sentinels of Bodach?”

“Let me begin with a tale of a great city filled with hope and awe and how it all came to an end marking the beginning of the great war.” Answers Kavarii.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 101
“Bodach: The Height and Fall Of”

The history of Bodach I know of begins about 3800 years ago.  It was a magical time of peace and prosperity shared by all within and between the races.  It lay on an island within a deep bay near the sea then filled with cool water.  Because of its location, it was a source of trade connecting the sea and it’s island communities with the rest of Tyr Valley.

Trade was done by all including the merfolk of the sea and the fairy-folk of the forest that covered the land around the bay.  It was known for it’s pearls and the gems mined from under the sea.  It was also a center of many of the clerics of the day.  The elements, especially water, were worshipped along with the lost gods of the day.  These clerics were different from those of today however.  These clerics believed in aiding the races and maintaining harmony and balance.  Today most are concerned only with the furthering of their chosen element only.  One of the greatest clerics of the city and perhaps the whole of Tyr Valley was Neutralis Thel.  

It was he and his brother; a powerful druid named Dorag Thel that first discovered what magic was doing to the world’s life force.  Magic was new then.  Rarely controlled to gain the results sought for by its casters.  Early mages suggested that the brothers merely distrusted magic that they could not use themselves.  At this time, there was no proof what the magic could and would eventually do to the world so rich in life then.  The pyreen were very quiet on the subject of magic.  Unknown to most, the creator of magic was in fact a power pyreen himself.  Using his prestige as a pyreen he culled and lulled the growing concerns of magic and it’s possible misuse.  Those that did not obey mysteriously changed their minds or disappeared.

Then the unthinkable occurred.  In secret, Rajaat had been training his favorite and most gifted students of magic to use defiler magic.  Dorag Thel confronted Rajaat directly and was never seen again.  His brother formed an alliance to stop this new form of magic.  His cries of warning were unheard as strange hate-crimes began to occur that pitted race vs. race, brother vs. brother, city vs. city.  Rajaat and his Champions of Justice stepped forward to “settle” these crimes.  Instead, his methods fanned the flames.

The next several decades involve Rajaat and his Champions of Justice trying to stop the races that were “creating” strife throughout the lands.  What he did instead was kill off many of the more powerful races that had strong influences outside of the cities.  Entire races once known as Pixies, Ogres and Centaurs were killed off.  Their lands were said to have been cursed by the races to the south.  This curse was why the water table was lowering.  Bodach no longer was an island.  It’s bay was now a shallow curled waterway.  The Merfolk were driven away and never heard from again.

Several cities were involved in war.  Tyr, Yondalla and Wavir were under new governments were resembled today’s city-state conditions.  Kemlok became the new dwarven capital as Moradin was ravaged by flames.  It was dark times but they would become darker yet.

The Magic wars began.  Defiler vs. Preserver.  Everyone lost in these battles of magic.  The once proud city of Mechan was destroyed as an earthquake occurred.  The Gnomes never knew what hit them, as they had become so reliant on their mechanical creations.  

The pyreen tried to stop the war.  They formed the Preserver Knights.  These warriors fought to stop the war.  Though they cared little for defilers, they fought against preservers sometimes in an effort to stop the war.  In truth, it never really stopped.  It only shifted directions and goals.

Once Rajaat had successfully fought back the pyreen and the Knights, he directed his Champions of Justice into a genocidal war.  Races and cities already weak from the prior battles fell.  Several events occurred to mark the beginning of the Cleansing Wars.  The capture of Giustenal, and the total destruction of the two strongest cities remaining.  Bodach and Utopia.

In each case, massive amounts of psionic, arcane and divine energies were unleashed at each other.  Utopia perhaps was hit the worst.  Thousands of miles of land was destroyed and cursed forever in an instant.  It is covered by thick layers of obsidian both solid and liquid and now is known as the Dead Lands.  Millions of undead are trapped within or under the glass shell.  May the gods have mercy on us if they ever escape.  Bodach was also cursed with undead.  All died within the city and the thousands of soldiers that surrounded it.  Irikos, Rajaat’s favored died within the psionic fireball that was once Jutter- Bodach’s greatest psion.  

Now all that die within Bodach become undead and must protect Bodach from invaders and/or trespassers.  Most of these undead are mindless but some have wills of their own.  They are either trapped or feel compelled to stay within Bodach and it’s ruins.  Those that do not stay, the Sentinels of Bodach stop.

It is believed that the undead seek to protect the cities vast riches of jewels, gems and pearls; all laced in gold, silver and platinum.

I fear it holds greater secrets than that even.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 102
“The Queen to Be”

She spent the night (she guessed) in utter darkness and despair was creeping in.  She had guessed that the Hej-kin had kidnapped her for her musical talent.  What they intended to do with her once they grew bored of her scared her.  She could not communicate with the race on even the lowest level.  Only one of the creatures seemed even willing to try.  “I” as she referred to him seemed to have more intelligence and wisdom than the king, cleric or the tribe.

It was he that led her to a smaller cave that was her current prison.  It was he that tried to find food for her to eat.  He was perplexed and possibly hurt by her unwillingness to eat the filthy roots and gray flesh provided.

She awoke with the sound of their nails on the bare stone.  There were two of them.  They held out a hand and led her through the stone wall into a series of tunnels.  The tunnels were natural, not man-made.  “I” was waiting for them at the beginning of a second tunnel.  This one went straight down and looked to be created, not natural.  She tried to look up to the ceiling but saw only blackness.  So much for it being a well she thought.

The walls were incredibly smooth with slight lines of stress within them.  They gave off only enough light to allow a sense of area, no details.  The first two Hej-kin gave I a look of apprehension before crawling backwards down into the tube.  I motioned for her to go next.  She felt around for her components and caste a spell to give her light once more.  The walls were an off-white and smooth.  Its hardness reminded her of thick bones.  The tube had an organic aura about it.  Finishing her quick inspection of the passage, she went down it next.  I gave her a few moments then followed.

The tube went down about 120ft.  She was amazed how she never slides out of control going down. This obviously was found by these creatures, not created by them.  The spell continued to light her way onto a bridge.  Looking over the edge she was amazed by what she saw.  She stopped and directed her globes of light to go to the objects below.  Below where barrels made from the same material as the bridge and the tunnels.  Also was a platform with railing on it big enough to hold six people.  Pots and barrels of were stacked neatly.  It another area was heaped canvas bags, weapons and shields.  It was a strange contrast to the bone white objects that were so neatly spaced and stacked.

The globes of light flickered briefly whenever near the white chitin-like objects.  Glaze sensed that the objects rejected magic somehow.  She knew not how or why but was happy her spell held up.

She then was motioned to move alone so she recalled the light and came to an another tube.  Again, she went down and came out near the pile of discarded foreign stuff.  I motioned to her and to the pile.  She guessed he wanted her to get something or do something with the pile.  She looked through it and found a fine sword and a fine dagger.  There were other things here of high quality that didn’t suit her.  Glaze left these behind and continued on.  Then she found something of use.  A spellbook.  I was pleased.  He saw her expression and knew she found something she really wanted.  Still, she was curious about the items towards the back.  When she took a step in that direction the two Hej-kin stepped in her way.  I said something beyond her understanding.  His facial expression suggested a mixture of fear and respect for those items.

They went back to the tunnels and the two Hej-kin merely stood within the tunnel and they began to rise.  She stood there and nothing.  Then she wondered why she didn’t rise and she began to feel weightless.  She thought about going up and found herself slowly rising.  It was psionic in nature and reacted to her thoughts Glaze decided.

She was brought back to the small room and left to read her book.  She found the spell she hoped for.  Comprehend Languages.  She studied it over and over for the next several hours.  She then copied it into her small spellbook she kept hidden in her pack.  The components were a bit tricky to find.  She had salt mixed with sand within her boots.  That was no problem but a bit of ash…that was something else.  She was forced to sit and create a spark using her fire making kit and burn a page of paper.  It was expensive but truly required.  She had enough ash for two or three casting.  Now to wait for the hej-kin to return and surprise them.

She awoke once more to the sound of scrapping talons on the stone.  She went to prepare the spell but could not as the Hej-kin picked her up and moved her through the stone wall.   This time there were several female hej-kin (equally unclothed and unkept appearance as the males) waiting outside.  I arrived through the wall to her right and bowed.  He spoke to his people and they formed a semi-circle around Glaze and led her to a section she had never been to before.

It was still dark and hard to see where she was going.  She would have walked into several walls if not for her leaders before her.  After fifteen minutes of walking they came to a cavern with a cloth doorway.  Glaze was motioned to enter.  No one followed her.   Inside she caste her last spell of light and then prepared her newest spell.  She still needed the touch of a hej-kin to understand the language.

A movement towards the back convinced Glaze she was not alone.  Out came a female wearing a robe and a piece of incredibly large ruby on a rope about her stomach.  She noted Glaze’s look and spoke with a large smile.  Glaze held up a finger to suggest her to wait a moment.  The female grew fearful once she realized what was happening.   Glaze caste her spell and the salt and ash disappeared.

The female continued on.  The sounds were rough and sounded hard to Glaze’s ears then they seemed to form a pattern.  The jewel…it was a fertility item.  How did she know that?   Oh- the spell….

“….and the King wants no less than 12 sons!  Does he know anything about children other than how to create them?  I would say not.  At least he will be sure to take care of me.  That is the only reason to deal with his anger and unreasonable mood swings.”  The female spots and then recognizes a change of expression on Glaze’s face.

“You understand me now Topworlder?  Please tell me so!  It would bring joy to the king to know it was I whom taught you the words of our people.  I would become even more important and be treated even better by the family.”

Glaze tries to convey that her understanding is going only one way.   She pantomimes and gestures for several moments.  The talkative female hej-kin stops and stares.  Her head turns to the side much like a dog does when trying to figure out something being said to it.

“You understand me but you will need to speak for me to understand you.  You can speak can’t you?”

“No” says Glaze in common. 
“Magic…you destroy the world and what does it get you?   I am Gruedela…future queen.  You are…?”

“Glaze”

“Glase” The hej-kin tongue was not meant to pronounce a “z”. 

Glaze spends much of the next 40 minutes listening to Gruedela talk about how she will gain status as the queen and other related things that do little for Glaze.  Then she finds out why she was kidnapped.  She is to sing at the wedding!

Wonderful thinks Glaze.


----------



## megamania

Sorry for the delay.  Between getting a second job, summer ending and trying to go through 3.5 and doing new conversions I'm running behind.

I'll be updating shortly.  Just wait until you see how Mania, the Sentinels, the Captain and Desantee all intermingle once again.  And don't forget Tangiers and the wedding.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 103
“The Sentinels of Bodach”

Mania and I spent the majority of three days recovering in the druid’s grove before heading out to the area where the Sentinels were believed to be.  We suspected the Druid’s reach was further than the grove.  There were no further encounters with dangerous creatures within the Rocks and twisting canyons.  The closest to an incident was when Mania saw several Rock Wyverns high in the sky and away from them.  It was a bitter reminder of the loss of our friend whom with his child-like innocence captured their interest in the few days he traveled with us.  Mania and I glared at the creatures before moving into a less visible location.

We were about to head out into the salt and silt where Bodach was when we saw the first signs of the Sentinels.  Their handiwork to be exact.  Several dozen boned remains lay about being covered by the blowing silt and sand.  They were recently active and mobile.   

About twenty minutes after crossing the battle area, we saw the first member.  He was easily the hairiest dwarf any of us had seen before.  He fought large hulking skeletons using everything at his disposal.  He swung a large heavy battle-axe of unique design and at times struck out with his wrist razors, which were mounted on each of his hands.  He was not against biting or kicking his foes also.  He howled, Cussed and thoroughly enjoyed himself throughout the battle.  His name we would later learn was Logan.

On a dune nearby stood a cleric.  He was driving the skeletons away with his great faith.  I had identified him a follower of water.  He was yelling something or someone’s name.  Obviously he felt someone or something else was nearby.  Perhaps the undead’s master.

I was startled when I saw that some skeletons were not being broken by magic or the powers of the mind.  No, a well hidden from view combatant was striking down the skeletons.  She wore a tight body suit similar to my once functional Psionic skin of Healing.  This second skin blended in with the colors of the sand and rocks making her hard to see.  The skeletons had no eyes; they sensed her life force and thus were not so easily fooled.  Like Logan, she seemed to be enjoying herself.

Then it came.

Possibly the largest skeleton anyone had ever seen before.  It must have been an enlarged skeleton of a big giant.  It lacked legs but still crawled out of the silt and was awesome and fearful to behold.  Logan leapt directly onto its head.  He tried to hold it by its nasal area but the undead shook its head violently.  Logan fell and it went to bite him!  He braced himself for the attack and began to attack it from within its massive mouth and skull!

The Cleric tried to turn it with his will but his will but could not.  He began to attack it more directly with conventional weapons used by clerics.  The woman, later to known as Belinda, fended off the last of the skeletons.  Mania, being what he is, joined the fray immediately.  It was a sight!  The dwarf within the mouth striking out at it.  Mania grasping it’s ribs to climb onto it’s back and the cleric keeping busy with the giant clawed hands.  

Then he came.  

We have all come to know him as Earth Cleric Jenner.  He is a powerful cleric and psion.  He mentally attacked the undead construct weakening it considerably.  Then he called onto his faith and the ground seemed to swell up and engulf the creature.  Mania and Logan were left with sand on their backs as the bones melted or phased into the ground.

The sight amazed me.  I had seen nothing as of yet.


Excerpt from journal written by Cosa in the future.


----------



## megamania

This is a picture I did of Logan battleing the skeleton from a few weeks ago.

And yes...he have been influenced by a certain Canadian superhero.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 104
“Minscar”

“You two must be Mania and Cosa of Nibenay. Welcome to the lands of Silt.” Replied the tall noble-looking cleric.  “I am Jenner.  And these are the Sentinels of Bodach.  Kavarii had let us know to expect you.”  The cleric walked down to the two adventurers to properly shake their hands and make greetings.
The other Sentinels fell in behind him.

“I am Cosa and this is Mania.  Kara sent us here in Salt View.  We are uncertain why but trusted her due to her racial background.”

“…and if she were not a pyreen…you would not trust her?  Be wary of making all judgements of people based on race or association only.  I trust her because she has never done anything to allow me to distrust her.”

“Jenner- it would be poor to lecture these young people in the silt fields.  Let us depart and return to our home.” Replies the younger cleric.  Up close, it becomes apparent that they are related.  They are either brothers or possibly father and son.

The five of them then leave and go through the silt together.  Logan leads them.  He is a barbarian with psychic abilities.  He is also a strange creature to behold.  As is the case for most dwarves, he has no facial hair.  Not even eye brows.  In his case however, from the neck down he is covered with course thick hair or bristles.  Behind him walks the younger cleric of water.  Chaffle is his name.  He is a nephew to Jenner.  His faith follows the path of water.  He tries to be proper and polite.  He acts much like a noble speaking to another noble.  Cosa and Mania walk on either side of Jenner.  Jenner has an air of wisdom that one expects from a greater cleric.  He too comes across as being once of noble blood.  Behind them walks Belinda.  She studies the two new comers closely even while watching the rear of the party.  She is the opposite of Jenner.  She is neither reserved nor shy.  She wears little over her ecto-skin leaving little to one’s imagination.  She walks with a bounce in her step.  She is a being of nervous energy and not one to stay still for long.  It takes two hours to reach a group of rocks the Sentinels call home.

Tents, stacked boards and cleric shaped stone have created the base of operations.  It resembles a shantytown similar to outside of Salt View than a military base.  These Sentinels are here out of a sense of duty and purpose.  They are not paid.  It amazes Cosa that they could do this.

“This tent will be yours while you are here.”  Jenner says before a patched canvas tent made from various animals hides and manufactured clothes.  You will find water, fruit and a place to sit down and rest inside.  Shortly we will have mealtime.  You can meet the rest of my friends and comrades then.”

The two of them step into the tent.  It is ten by fifteen feet and roughly eight feet tall in the center.  There are stools with pillows on them around a small table.  Another table has a bowl of water.  The bowl is fanciful with etchings of people standing knee deep in water.  They have nets and within the nets is a type of large eyed animal.  The fruit is similar but with scenes of people picking fruit from trees.  Cosa is impressed most by their less obvious quality.  They are enchanted!  The water is cool to the touch.  It warms up as she thinks about bathing.  She tries the fruit.  The enchantment here keeps the fruit fresh and juicy.  She is impressed already.  Mania has made his way to the back of the tent.  A cloth curtain separates the sleeping area from the rest of the room here.  He has lain down and is snoring within two minutes.  Walking over and untying her dress, Cosa stops and places her hands on her hips.  “Men”

Later, Mania awakens to the smell of cooked meat.  With a large smile he washes up…gives a startled look as the water cleans itself before him.  He picks up his weapons then stops.  He frowns to himself then places the three clubbing objects back and leaves the tent.  He leaves the weapons not because he trusts them but because he is certain they would do him no good against these defenders.

Cosa is talking to two women at a table.  They are snacking on strips of seasoned bread.  Logan has his head almost within the stew pot smelling it.  Kavarii is here.  She is the cook.  Her druid knowledge allows her complete mastery over spices and herbs.  She is well skilled for cooking.  Jenner and Chaffle are talking quietly under a lean-to cutting fruits and vegetables.  Belinda (face now exposed to the air) is laughing and talking to several men.  They look like fighters with their well-developed frames and scars.  Mania gives Cosa a quick squeeze on her shoulders before asking Kavarii what he can to help.  He can not help but to smile.  Everyone here is…happy.

The meal consists of fresh and cooked fruits and vegetables, seasoned rock snake stew and strips of bread seasoned.  There is fruity tasting water, plain water or near Logan, a large cask of strong drink.  The cask is stamped as belonging to the House Wavir.   

The meal begins with a moment of silence.  Each cleric quietly gives their thanks, as do a few others.  Then Jenner opens his eyes and nods.  Logan nearly leaps out of his seat to reach the stew.  The others take a serving of whatever is closest then pass it to their left until everyone has had a chance.  Mania looks at Cosa whom sits across from him.  Her eyes sparkle and her smile is enticing.  Mania blushes briefly guessing what is on her mind.   There is small talk.  Much is centered on Cosa and Mania as some of the men are from the Mekillot Mountain region, which is near Nibenay.  Everyone is impressed by the tale Cosa and Mania tells.  They leave little out.  They see no need to keep any secrets here.  Mania even speaks of his possible father.  This makes everyone pause for a moment.  Mania allows Cosa to answer questions related to it.  He is uncomfortable talking about it after the reaction he got.

The meal finishes and the women collect the dishes and extra food.  The men prepare for the night.  The few gates they have are locked and the fire checked on.  Shortly they regroup before Jenner’s large sandstone structure.  A few men place on armor and go onto guard duty while the rest enter his home.  There are carpets and linens on the floor and walls.  There is little doubt in Cosa and Mania’s mind that Jenner was once a noble or at least wishes to be thought of as once being a noble.  Quietly everyone walks to a table.  On the table are a cloth of Raamian make and a colorful rock collection.  Using a stern voice, Jenner addresses Cosa and Mania.

“Based on your merits passed on by a Kara and by Kavarii, I feel it is safe to show you our true home and the greatest secret we have.”  Logan drags the table away while one of the women pulls back the rug.  Belinda grunts as she lifts a wooden trapdoor.  An earth tunnel with a ladder is visible. The two women go first then Chaffle.  Jenner motions for Cosa and Mania next.  Jenner, Logan and Belinda follow.

Strangely, about five feet down, the earth becomes smooth and almost chitin like.  It is a pale off white color.  The lighting is weak and it becomes difficult to see.  Mania calls on his mind and his eyes adjust to the low lighting.  Cosa prepares to caste a bit of light onto her bracelet but Chaffle says not to.  Respecting his wishes they go on.  At the bottom, the women are handing out lit torches.  The room is perfectly round but with a flat base to walk on.  There are soft pillows and mats here.  “This is where we discuss Minscar and other matters of importance.” Answers Chaffle as Cosa and Mania look about.  

“Glaze would have written a poem or song about this place.” Mania says not realizing he is thinking out loud.

Each takes a seat forming a semi circle.  Everyone remains quiet and attentive looking towards Jenner.  He takes a deep breath and exhales slowly.

“Within this room all are free to talk openly.  The nature of the very structure obscures magic, including scrying.  My friend from Urik has warded the earth around this structure against psionic scrying.  Though the powers of the mind work within these structures, arcane and elemental powers do not.  Within this room we keep our greatest secrets and assets.  I ask you not to wander beyond this room.  It is unexplored and may be dangerous to explore.  Ask anything you wish to Cosa and Mania.  We will answer to the best of our ability. 

“Why?”  Asks Mania.  Why guard here.  It was suggested you are keeping Bodach contained.  What is there to contain?  Are not the undead within Bodach trapped there as part of their undead existence?”

Jenner nods softly.  “The original undead are indeed trapped within the city limits.  It is part of the curse they were entrapped within on the day of the great battle.  However, since then, others have entered the ruins and passed away.  Their spirits and remains become animated also but are not restricted to the city limits.  Some of these undead are freewill and powerful.  We are here to contain these restless spirits and divert as many possible new persons from entering the city to possible fuel their numbers and abilities.”

He takes a deep breath and nods to Chaffle.  He picks up the explanation.  “Some of these spirits are trying to use Bodach’s resources to further empower themselves.  One of great note is the undead spirit known to us as only Minscar.  Though dead, he has retained his clerical abilities over silt.  His powers over undead have been amplified.  Whether this is through his undead nature or through an infernal artifact is uncertain.  It was one of his creations we battled this morning.  He empowered that skeleton to a great level.  We battered it down until Jenner could easily defeat it.  He will try again.

“Why not hunt him down and destroy him?” asks Cosa.

“We have.  His power is so great that we can not truly destroy him.  His spirit is located somewhere else.  We can destroy his body but the next day he merely reforms or possesses another.”

“Can he be contained?” asks Mania.

“We do as we can but I fear it is not enough.  His attacks are becoming more daring and cunning.  He is planning something.  We are certain of that.” Replies Chaffle.

“And we’ll hack ‘em apart then as we did today!” yelps Logan with a great smile.  Seeing his outburst was not needed he settles down with a quiet “sorry my bad.”

Our greatest fear is he may be reaching out to others beyond Bodach.  There has been an elven tribe sniffing about regularly.  They worship silt.  This may be mere coincidence but we can not take that chance.

Mania and Cosa look at each and say together- “Dessantee.”

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

The captain looks back on his village as he leaves for the next trip to the islands.  A tear runs down his left cheek.  He wipes it away and turns to his crew.  “The Hidden (pirates) have been busy near the shore to Balic.  Let us set a course away from the shoreline.”

“Sir- that places us closer to the islands!  Are you certain…?”

“That is final!” He barks out sharply.  He waits a moment to be sure there will be no further questioning or hesitation before returning to his cabin.

He closes and locks the door.  He sits down and looks at his two maps.  He subconsciencely rubs his chest. 

“How long?” 

“Errrr…. I thought I told to keep out of sight?”

From within the closet of the captain’s quarters peers out Dessantee.  “I dislike this game.  How long until we reach the ruins?”

“Soon…very soon.”  A soft light glows under his shirt and hand.  “Very very soon”


----------



## Piratecat

Just a quick test to see if I can post.


----------



## hong

Etcetera.


----------



## megamania

Now that's weird.  I can reply from page one but NOT the current page.........


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 105
“Under a Dark Son”

The powerful psionic mage reappeared out of the thick mists.  His cloak floating about him like wings of a butterfly.  A gentle warming glow came from him.  He stared hard at the lone figure standing in the dark water.

“You have disappointed us all.  We had hoped you would go down this road Child of Bane.  It is beneath you.”

“Go hug a rope!” snarls the man.

The light extends from the psionic mage.  It is not dark water but blood the man stands in.  The dead bodies begin to appear through the dark and mists.  Dead bodies of warriors of all races.  All that battled against the man.  Against the Dark Son.  Against the child of Bane.

A blast of energy comes from the mage.  It was designed to capture the man.  He easily escapes it by leaping to the side onto a few bodies.  It is his turn now.  He draws on psionic power of his own, which he casts, into a dagger.  A dagger designed to kill the mage.  “Die…”  The throw takes the mage by surprise.  It strikes deep within his glowing chest.  He floats down to the bloody waters, his robes hang heavily on him.  “Why….?  Why Mania…”  And he collapses.

“Ahhhh!” gasps the same man as he bolts upright in the night.  The woman beside him also rolls over in alarm.  She holds him and comforts him.  He whispers how real it felt…how terribly real.  The woman beside him continues to sooth him and cradles him.  His nightmares are growing stronger and more intense.  This is the third one in two weeks.  She prays that he can get past this.  That he is strong enough.  He is the man she loves.  She does not know if she has it in her to stop him if becomes filled with his father’s darkness.

Morning comes and they act like nothing happened.  The camp is active.  There has been some activity to the west on the peninsula separating them from the city of the dead…Bodach.  A group of them plan to walk out and search the area.  This will be the first time Mania and Cosa have gone since coming here.  They have been here for four weeks now.  The time has been good for them.  They have been on the run for so long now that they had forgotten what it was like to have friends.

Logan meets Mania and Cosa as they leave their tent.  He a somewhat crude man at times.  He tries to sound sly and funny while suggesting there were wild sounds coming from their tent that night.  Mania just gives a tight smirk and nods.  Cosa wonders about how much the short man really heard and understands.

Shortly Belinda and Chaffle join Cosa, Mania and Logan.  They each pack five days worth of food and some water.  Otherwise they pack lightly.  After a large breakfast, they begin.  Logan takes points with Mania next.  Cosa and Chaffle in the middle and Belinda moves about as she wishes.  Her theory is why form any sort of predictable marching order.  She is chaotic and unpredictable at best.  So much so, that few know what she is really thinking at any one time.

The dark crimson sun was burning bright this morning.  The silt in the air was thick and free-floating.  Some thought this to be a bad sign.  Logan considered it to bad weather that allows him to sneak up easier on targets.

Unknown to any the Sentinels… they were being watched.  The reptilian creature watched and watched.  It was hungry and wanted fresh juicy meat but knew of these creatures.  They would be difficult to defeat.  Snarl decided it was worth it.  The Silt Runners ran quickly across the silt behind dunes.  They got ahead of the Sentinels and awaited the signal.  

Snarl was patient and wise.  He knew when to go and when not to.   He waited.  He waited.  How much longer he thought?  Then they went north.  A toothy grin grew on his scaled lips.  The others also grinned.  Fresh meat was coming.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 106
“Snarl and his Silt Runners”

“Be careful of where you walk.  The silt bogs can be misleading.”

“Chaffle- why are going this way?  It seems like a bad location to be.” Asks Mania.

“There was undead activity near here on the other side of the bog.  I am uncertain if it is freewill, commanded or simply wandering.  Either way, we must investigate it.”

“Oh” says Mania giving Cosa a look.  

She understands his concern.  For the past thirty minutes, the five of them have been traveling along hard to see paths of sandy silt covered walkways that act like a maze through a silt bog.  One wrong step can lead one to fall into deep silt, which can be very dangerous.  Already, Logan has dispatched a Silt Serpent that lay on the bog’s edge and tried to attack him.

“Does anything else live in the silt?” asks Mania as an afterthought.

“Much.” Answers Chaffle.  “This soupy silt is a nesting ground for various insects and some birds.  Most are harmless.  The only fear we have are undead hiding within it, an occasional Serpent, a Silt Runner or on a rare occasion, a Silt Horror Spawn.”

Cosa looks about at that.  She has never seen a Silt Horror but has heard many stories of them.  They can grow big enough to down a lone giant or dismantle a silt skimmer.  

Mania could almost sense being watched.  He looked around and about.  Even to the sky he searched.  The ochre colored sky revealed nothing to him.

Too bad the psionics wielded by the Silt Runners was so effective.  They floated within the bogs waiting…waiting…and waiting.  It would not be long now.

“Nearly there Chaffle” called out Logan from the lead.  Mania and Cosa followed Chaffle, watching his every step.  Belinda, silent whenever away from the camp walked behind them acting as the rear guard.  None were prepared for happened next.

The silt seemed to explode as a dozen Silt Warriors leapt from its shallow edge and attacked the five traveling warriors.  Logan takes several hits along with Chaffle and Mania.  Cosa is receives a nick.  Belinda spins and sweeps away from the attacks like a crazed dancer.

Luckily for them, Logan and Chaffle insisted on having weapons out.  If not for this, they may have gone down in a bloody mess immediately.  “How many are there!!!” Screams out Mania as he instinctually calls up his psionic armor.

Logan, with a scary smile answers-  “All of them.”

Cosa curses.  10-12 has attacked them from the bog.  Another four or five dozen rise out of other bogs.

“At least the bogs will slow them down.” Comments Mania as he begins to attack.

“These are Silt Runners- assume nothing of the like” says Chaffle as he downs one.

The short and somewhat squat reptilians suddenly shimmer a bit and charge across the bogs, silt and sand alike.  Unaffected by the terrain.  Cosa curses again.  They are too close to allow her to use magics effectively.  Still, she tries to call up magical armor.  The creatures are quick to disrupt her casting attempt.
“I fear these are Snarl’s men.  He wants us dead.  I especially.” Comments Chaffle.

A terrible scream is heard from the front of the line.  Mania looks but sees only Chaffle and several Runners.  Suddenly, Logan is seen leaping up and over one of the creatures so as to attack a larger group led by a larger Silt Runner.

Belinda calls up on her ability to move faster through psionics.  Their crude spears stab at her but she seems to move at the last moment each time.  She continues to dodge their blows by spinning, leaping and ducking about.  The creatures become frustrated quickly.

The Runners seem to push and separate Chaffle from the others.  When he realizes this it is too late.

“Snaffle” snarls Snarl in poor common.  He stands about thirty feet away with the main bog separating them.  He sets his spear and charges!  Chaffle can not do anything but fend off the other five silt runners harassing him.  He is struck hard and pushed into the edge of the bog.  No one can see him or much less help him as there are over 75 Silt Runners rushing the five warriors now.

Logan, fully enraged, is coated in runner blood as he hacks at the creatures with his battleaxe and slams into others with his spiked armor and claws.  He begins to climb onto bodies to gain leverage shortly.

Cosa tries again to caste a spell but can not.  Frustrated, she settles with striking them with her quarterstaff.

Mania curses himself.  He needs to learn how to follow through with his strikes better.  He drops one then must reset before attacking again.



The battle is loud and bloody.  It is impossible to not hear for hundreds of yards away.  A set of red eyes turns to the sound.  It notes the cause then takes flight from the rock the undead raven stood on.  


Snarl pushes at Chaffle.  They are evenly matched.  However, where Chaffle is skilled at fighting in the silt, for Snarl it is his home.  He pushes the Cleric of Water steadily into the silt.  Knee deep then waist deep.  At this point, Snarl trips him up and begins to choke/drown Chaffle in the silt.

The others continue to fight.  A ½ dozen runners drop dead or unconscience every couple of seconds.  Mania and Belinda try to free up space for Cosa but can not.  Without her magics, she can do little.

Chaffle breaks free and gets a breath.  Snarl strikes him with a forearm and drives him back under the silt’s surface.  Slowly, as Chaffle struggles, Snarl works him into deeper silt.  Chaffle breaks free again and tries to climb over Snarl to get a breath but is pulled under before getting a breath.

Logan’s blood mixes with the downed silt runners as he concentrates on the leaders hoping to rally his teammates and frighten the runners.  Instead he is piled onto.  His limbs struggle to swing as the runners grab and hold onto him as he tries to attack.   Over whelmed, he goes down.  The creatures are unable to use their spears but instead punch, kick and claw at him until he stops struggling.  

Mania is likewise overwhelmed and dragged down by sheer numbers.  Cosa finally gets off a spell and five runners pass out from her sleep spell.  Belinda holds them off but notices something.  Something odd…very odd.   Many of the creatures are slowing down or backing off.

Chaffle goes limp in Snarl’s arms.  Snarl leaves the body and surfaces.  He needs air also afterall.  He doesn’t like what he sees.  Better than half of his men are down.  Two of the four warriors are down.  His remaining men are not attacking however.  In fact, they are backing off in fear and uncertainty.  He follows their eyes and sees the cause of their fear.  Undead.   An army one hundred strong.

They leave quickly.

Cosa revives Mania as Belinda moves to Logan.  She is uncertain where Chaffle is.  She assumes the worse.  He is dead and buried in a silt bog.

The skeletons surround them.  One wearing heavy armor is free-willed and commands them to give up their weapons.  The two women can do nothing else as both Mania and Logan are still down.  Logan all but dead as his rage is replaced by sheer exhaustion and defeat.

Several minutes go by after the skeletons have led them away.  Then the one bog swirls.  A silt covered bloodied glove reaches out in defiance.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 107
“Chaffle”

Snarl made a great mistake.  Chaffle went limp hoping he may ease up on his grip.  Instead he let go and surfaced.  Chaffle quickly pinched a bit of the very silt he was in, took it into his mouth and called onto his silt breathing spell.  He prepared for Snarl’s return but he did not.  He healed his bloody injuries enough to survive and surfaced.

No one was there.

He dragged himself out of the bog and coughed out the silt and caste off his spell to avoid possibly blacking out and “drowning” from air.  He stayed hidden within the bodies of the silt runners.  It was clear Logan had a great time as his body count looked to outweigh all others combined.  Though not as good of a tracker as Logan, he searched for clues.  The silt was greatly disrupted by many many humanoids that walked to the battle and then left.  Left with his teammates.

Coughing up the last of the silt that burned his lungs and eyes, Chaffle slowly followed the tracks fearing the true cause.  That, which he sought out, had instead found them.

A tracker of no skill could follow these tracks easily enough.  Also, they were heading to the city limits.  Undead.   The undead had Logan, Belinda and the two new members of the Sentinels.

There was no time to return to camp.  Instead, Chaffle collected a small gem from his hip pouch.  He concentrated on a short message then squeezed the gem as hard as he could.  He continued to squeeze until he felt nothing in his hand.  He opened his hand and blew the colored mist to the wind.  He then looked the opposite direction and began his trek…to his friends.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 108
“Painful Awakenings”

“Grooooan”  mania slowly rolls over.  The dried silt and blood cracks and breaks away from his body as he stops on his stomach.  He warily opens the one eye that will and sees stars and colored swirls.  He closes his eye again and concentrates and pushes himself upright into a sitting position.  He opens his eye again and tries to focus on where he is.  It is dark.  He can make out bodies and little else. 


The bodies are of his friends.  Cosa, Belinda and Logan lie about in similar condition.  They were all beat within an inch of their lives.  Much of their equipment is gone.  Belinda is without her ectoplasmic skin.  

He crawls to each person to check if they live.  They do.  Logan moans when turned over.  He opens his eyes and sees Mania.  “Beat them…ahhhh…them scaly bastards …but good…didn’t we…”  Mania painfully nods a response.  However, he suspects there is more to this than that.  If the Silt Runners defeated them…wouldn’t they be dead now?

He looks for more clues and finds none.  A faint outline of a door can be seen about 10ft up.  He suspects they are in a subbasement of a building.  Seeing timbers in the wall, he suspects there was once a floor that led to that door that has since rotted or collapsed away.  Looking further, he finds further proof as he finds the remains of an old staircase leading up.  Of course, it leads to nothing now as the floor has since collapsed.

Logan slowly rolls over and takes in many breaths while on his back.  “Strange location….Silt runners use…the caves in the cliffs…not ruins.”

Logan sits up right and closes his eyes and concentrates.  A faint glow washes over him and the deeper cuts close a bit.  He then gives out his breath and slumps over totally exhausted by the effort of using psionic powers.  Not bothering to open to his eyes he grits his teeth.  “Undead…I can smell them.  We’re prisoners.”

“How do you get that?” asks Mania.

“Gut feeling…there are a few clues to the effect also.  Bah!  We are not even prisoners.  We are bait.  They want Jenner.” 

Mania works himself to his feet to look around.  He is careful not to step on Cosa or Belinda as walks to the area below the door. “Not sure, but once I recover a bit, I bet I can climb up.”

“Then what?  The door will be locked and guarded.”  Logan looks about himself now using his dwarven sight to look about.  “Let us wait until the women awake.  Then we’ll figure out something.”

Mania looks at him then the door.  He sighs deeply and profoundly in defeat and looks to the floor.  “Yes Logan.”


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 109
“Minscar the undead cleric of Silt”

The winds were blowing strongly today.  The silt would lift from the sea and deposit itself onto the sandy land slowly covering it.

He liked the sight very much.

The gaunt figure was on a balcony overlooking the Bodach bay.  His torn cape blowing in the nighttime wind.  “Soon” he whispers.

He turns away from the sight of the silt revealing his skeletal features.  Once he was a powerful cleric of silt whom had come to Bodach to study the silt and learn of the city’s secrets.  Instead he was consumed by his greatest wishes.  But he rose again as an undead maintaining his freewill and clerical powers.  The silt had saved his “life” and he wished to repay it.  He wanted to engulf the seacoast in silt to prove his might.  He was going to start with Bodach and it’s surrounding area.

He had one problem however.  A group of anti-siltists had arrived shortly after he entered the city.  These self-styled Sentinels of Bodach had become a constant thorn in his side.  Especially the cleric Jenner.  Earth Cleric Jenner was a powerful cleric in his own way.  He mixed clerical powers with psionic powers.  He had a very powerful friend in a mage psion known as Korgunard.  His rag tag group was very efficient also.  There was a druid among them that he desperately wanted removed but could never find.  

Instead of finding them…. he’ll bury them.  Bury them in glorious dry life taking silt.  Then as dead, he would summon them to work for him.   Ahhh…the glorious thought of it all.  It would warm his cold heart if he had one.

Minscar walked through the city of Bodach.  It remained in very good condition despite the ages and the war.  By speaking to the dead of the city, he knew much of the war.  He knew of Rajaat, the Champions and their cause.  He knew also of defenders of Bodach and the Preserving Knights.  He also knew there was an artifact here that would make his objective easy but had not found it yet.  His undead searched all night and those that could searched by day.  24/6 they searched.

Anything they found of interest was to be brought to the waterworks building.  A king’s random…no a kingdom’s ransom had been found thus far.  Gold and Platinum coins and treasures.  Magical and Psionic tools of warfare and defense.  A few minor artifacts even.  But not the HeadPiece of Dryraddon.  It was here this he was certain of.  But where…?

Finally he reached the building where the Sentinels were kept.  He wanted to kill them immediately to add them to his army but knew Jenner wouldn’t rescue undead friends.  Destroy maybe, but not take the time to slowly and carefully remove his alive but broken friends.  Speaking of broken.  It was time to tenderize the meat again.  

An eerie chuckle rises magically from his bony throat at his joke. 

He enters the Theatre building and goes directly to the basement.  There he finds…broken skeletons?  He rushes to the door and it opens easily.  Peering down with his superior dark vision he finds nothing.

“Nooooo!”


Carefully Belinda leads the four broken Sentinels out the backdoor.  A clear anguished scream can be heard.  Minscar knows already!  Using her psionic talents, she had scaled the walls and torn the door off the frame.  The skeletons were no problem.  Getting the others out was.  Cosa hadn’t gained conscience yet.  Mania was weak and it was all he could do to climb the heavy curtain Belinda found as a make shift rope.  Logan had attempted to heal himself with psionics he yet mastered.  His wounds reopened and he taxed himself too far.  He needed support to walk.   It was a grim realization of their situation.

Let the games begin.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 110
“The Prisoner of Bane”

The wards surrounding her were designed to keep her there as a prisoner for eternity.  Bane was careful to limit access to her.  He wanted her to suffer there forever.  After all, she was now immortal and caused him a great deal of pain and loss.

Her magics were used up and could not be replaced.  Her psionics were dulled or outright blocked by his wards.  The wards prevented any physical escape.  She was trapped.  She had been trapped here for over 100 years now.

She was an Enigma in name and fact.  She was a resistance leader once who tried to dethrone Bane.  Unknown to her, he was playing with her and her group of revolutionists for several decades.  Once he became bored, he shut them down.  Most were killed, a few forced into undead servitude.  She was the lone survivor.  

She wanted to escape to begin again.  But escape would not be easy.  She had worked psionically trying to find a weakness within the wards.  She discovered the wards were designed to contain her powers- not negate.  In many ways this was one and same though.  Then she found a way at least to plan an escape and see future possibilities.

She used her talents for seeing pieces of the future every night (if it was night).  She knew there was one out there, a hero of the people, whom would defy him.  This would lead to a new age.  He and Kalak would go down first.  By the hands of mere mortals no less.  

Her most recent vision however was one of great concern.  A Sorcerer-King thought dead was alive.  He was undead now.  Dregoth!  He was trying to mass a new army of undead and creatures he created through psionics, magic and simple breeding.  He was hiding underground just as Bane was.  Each hidden from the world and the Sorcerer-Kings that would hunt them down and destroy them for their past treacheries against them.  

Dregoth would reign supreme until the new Preserver Knights would rise.  They would rise when the People’s Champion would rise.  He would lead others including an advanced being into the war.  It would be a darkage but after…..she was uncertain.

Everything seemed to depend on the People’s Champion.  A dark souled warrior whom seemed to act in anger as much as care.  




Bane’s son-     Mania.


----------



## Suldulin

glad to see this back


----------



## megamania

Suldulin said:
			
		

> glad to see this back





Yup  me too.  Working two full time jobs plus family has put a crimp in my EN World time.  Hoping to update once a week at least from now on however.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 111
“Unexpected Interference”

The halfling was beginning to wonder if this was a game anymore.  Tangiers was sticking strictly to the contract still.  Convince Keela that she would find Mania and Cosa for a high price.  Shadow them and give reports to the High Templar.  These reports then may be altered and given to Keela.  It was in a gray area of her moral compass but it was a new and rather exciting game.

She had come to learn of the legends involving the young man known as Mania.  She at first thought them to be incorrect but recently has begun to reconsider her thoughts.  In a very short time, this lone man has set up strong connections in the Nibenese Veiled Alliance, the House of Blues, A pyreen in Salt View and now the thought to be myth members of the Sentinels of Bodach.  The craziest thing of it, he is now entering Bodach.   Crazy!

Crazier yet- so would she to monitor and report his activities to the High Templar in Nibenay.  This began as a game but has since proven to be a bit more dangerous than previously thought.

Tangiers continued however.  It was part of the contract after all.

Then she felt it as much as much as heard it.  A psionic call borne on the wind.  It was easy enough for her to “eavesdrop” on it as it passed her.  Chaffle had sent it to Jenner.  The undead have captured him!  After a battle gone wrong with Silt Runners!

Now what?

The contract states she must report all events.  Does this include entering Mania and in all likelihood encounter him and the Sentinels?  Not even a second goes by when Tangiers bounds off into the growing darkness.  Into Bodach and her undead.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 112
“Run- Run Away!!!!”

The blowing silt burned Belinda’s eyes.  How she missed her wonderful ectoplasmic skin.  It hid her easier but now she realizes it protected her eyes from the dry silt also.  Worse, without the second skin, the silt got into other areas of her now naked body.  

She scaled a small building to inspect their location.  They appeared to be on the NW section of the city, near what used to be the docks.  That meant they needed to cross the entire city…the entire city filled with undead that will be searching for them any moment now.  The worst, all equipment and supplies were taken.  All the four had remaining were their wits, skills and injuries.  Logan was cyked!

“Is there any “safe” houses here within the city?” asks Cosa quietly.

“The temple of Pelor has thus far rejected all undead.  However, Minscar has arranged for access to that building to be near impossible by placing dozens of skilled undead there.  Worse yet, he knows roughly where we are.  He will be hunting for us soon.” Answers Belinda.  Though noticeably toned down, she is still smiling.  Cosa is becoming convinced she may be slightly insane.

The four of them carefully move to the west.  Several lesser temples are there.  They may stop the undead, but the undead still shy from the buildings.  They hope for somewhere defensible and perhaps some supplies.  Mania is carrying a short timber to replace his magical greatclub.  Logan is used to biting, clawing and punching.  The girls just hope for no trouble.  Skeletal patrols come and go.  They fear what will rise once the sun settles.  

“What is that building?” asks Mania.  

“Bad idea” says Belinda

“Ohhhh….ewwwww…ahhhh….what else is there though?” says Logan.

The building Mania points to is a large multi-story building made with stone and now cracked mortar.  Over the main entrance is an eye that is closed.  It looks like a government building.

“Psion academy?” asks Mania drawing logical conclusions.

“Jutter’s home.  He was a powerful psion that died defending the city from Rajaat’s forces.  The undead shy from it but so do everything else.  Even Chaffle and Jenner avoid it.” Quips Belinda.

“Uh…guys…..”  Belinda has seen them first.  20 skeletons all armed with halberds.

“RUN-  RUN AWAY!”

The four of them run down the street losing traction in the silt.  Another force of skeletons comes from that direction.  It now sinks in, they knew the four of them were here and were waiting for more support to arrive.  They are surrounded.

With no hesitation at all, Mania rushes the entrance to the home of Jutter.  The others follow quickly.

All but Cosa hesitate briefly once inside.  “Did you feel that?” asks Belinda. 

 “A psionic wave.  Yes I felt it.”  Comments Mania.

Logan tries to locate it.  “It’s moving towards us.”

They enter a large open room.  Most of the furniture has rotted away but some tables and frames of chairs made from Agrafi wood remain.  This room has many exits…. each guarded by a glowing undead creature.

In their minds they hear-
=Be forewarned.  Be judged. Be dealt with.=

“Oh crap” is said quietly by all four injured, naked


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 113
“JUDGEMENT”

The four robed undead drift out from the exits and surround the adventurers.  Their light blue eyes burn with an energy none of the four have seen before.

You have entered the home and sanctuary of Jutter of Bodach unannounced 
and in a less than proper dress. The four spirits psionically communicate in 
unison.  As such, you will be judged and your fates decided.

“Oh crap…Meorty” answers Belinda under her breath.

We begin in reverse order of your entrance.  The leader will be responsible 
for his actions and the actions of his followers.  Step forward Woman of 
Nibenay and be judged.

Mania swallows hard knowing they mistake him as the leader.  Cosa is pale before these all-knowing and learning spirits.

Brothers-  she is not of the will and the way.  She uses magic!  She is also a thief! 
Says one spirit.

Brothers-  she is of pure heart and pure love.  She cares for her fellow kind. She
Would die before seeing their leader killed.  Her beliefs are on a level of worship.
Says another spirit to her left.

Brothers-  She will influence the world through her actions.  She strives for
Answers unseen by any but the original scribe of destiny.  She will be known
For her connections to the chosen one.
Answers a spirit behind her.

Brothers- Her intentions are pure though misguided.  Your future is clear to us. 
Answers the last spirit.

The four spirits now turn towards Logan.

Brothers-  This one has lead a life on conflict and fury.  He sees the way and has 
The will.  He is a warrior of warriors.  His heart is pure but has a narrow focus.
Answers one spirit.

He would combat all the tormented spirits that travel our streets.  He would 
combat with us even.  All he has is his focused fury.  He cares for all until
this fury is unleashed.

He will lead to a treaty of his people and the Knights.  He will be a Knight.
He will die and return to judge his killers.
Says the third spirit.

Focused he is.  His focus is his greatest strength and greatest weakness.  He
And his friends will need to beware of that fury if ever it becomes unfocused.
Comments the final spirit.

Belinda pipes up and happily opens her mind to their probes knowing she could never fight the spirits off.

Ah-  This one is a free spirit.  She grew up in the streets of Raam and has 
Proved herself with the unfortunate there.  She has a strong Will and a warrior
Like Way to her.

She is indeed a free spirit with little concern for herself or what others would
Think of her.  She uses this natural way to confuse and distract her foes.  She has
A growing desire within her however.  An emptiness that needs filling.

And filling it may receive but at what cost?  The moment will be pure but will
Lead to tainted emotions.  

Yes brothers-  her reckless ways do not bother her but may prove a challenge
For her friends and lovers.

Mania pales and sweats as the spirit turn and look into his soul of the past, present, future and consequence. He fears the failure he may bring.  He fears what they will say about him.  Is he the chosen one?  Or is he a force of destruction just waiting to be unleashed?

He has no clear vision of his past.  He knows of love, strife and care for others.  
He will be well known for his past.

His past directs his present.  His will is terribly strong but crumbles with but a 
Few words.  His way is growing, searching and will strengthen.  He is controlled 
By his fears.

His future comes from his long past and painful present.  He will lead the world 
Into conflict.  But as a force of good or not is unclear.  His fate is shrouded unlike
Any other I have ever judged.  

He interests us.  Your past influences you forever.  You will run from it many times
But always find you run to it instead.  Your linerage scares us even in our undead 
Immortality and also brings hope knowing what ends you will bring to those of
Bane.

In unison-  Prepare for the final judgement.

The four of stop and wait impatiently.  Each trying to sort out what they have heard.  Knights, tainting love, and the end to baneful things.  Is this good or bad?  Just because they say it is their future, will they then automatically pass the test?  The verdict is in.

You may go in.  Jutter’s rules are his home is your home.  Care and use it as you would yours.

The spirits float back to the walls and the group blink in stunned disbelief then walk quickly towards the closest doorway.

Ten minutes go by when the first skeletons approach the room.

The four spirits form a wall.  Their light blue eyes flash a darker color.  In unison they declare this area off limits to them and begin to call on their collective powers of the mind and unnatural existence to repel them.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 114
“The Closet and the Glass Orb” 

“This place is awesome” replies Belinda as she moves down the hallway with no fear.  Though it has been sitting for a long time (1000’s of years) the building seems intact and safe to walk through.  This hallway has dusty pictures of various humans sitting very proper and disciplined.  Cosa tries to read the words below but can not make it out.  She believes these are schoolmasters or honored teachers however.

The ever-blowing silt has found it’s way even into the heart of the large building.  The light is dim or nearly nonexistent.  Logan, as a dwarf, doesn’t seem to mind.  Mania calls up his psionic power to create light from his eyes that allows him to see and the others.  “Where to?” asks the hairy dwarf.

“Let’s keep going some.  I’m sure what we have here and even if it is a good idea being here.  We are getting the rest we need but may be trapped within the place now.  I’m sure Minscar will surround the building with undead.  He will find a way in eventually or starve us before we leave it.” Cosa replies.

Mania is becoming ever nervous now.  He hadn’t really thought about their position or condition until now.  Everyone is naked and his eyes point out anything he is directly looking at.  He tries not to look at anyone, especially Belinda and Cosa.

The four of them poke around and find several long hallways with twenty plus doors each.  Carefully opening them, they decide these were dormitory rooms for students.  The group then reaches a different hallway.  The rooms here are larger and they peer into them.  Even in partial ruin, the rooms are obviously better than the others.  The furniture is more complete and in a better condition in general.

Cosa searches about using her skills and sense of where things are kept in secret.  She finds one or two sheets of paper or books by doing this.  However, all of the books are so badly decayed that she can not read them or gather any sense of their purpose from them.

Moving further down they find a small closet room.  There is a black obsidian globe built into the wall.  Cosa touches it trying to decipher its purpose.

“Where to?” she hears in her mind.

“”OH!”  She exclaims.  Startled she steps back and stars at the globe further.  Mania redirects his light onto the globe once more.  “What is it?”

“It spoke to me…to my mind I think.   It’s …alive?”  She squats down before it to get a better look at it.

Belinda notes they are staying in the closet and backtracks to them.  “Did you find something?” she asks.

“This globe of dark glass spoke to my mind.  It asked where to.  What do you make of it?”

Belinda moves to her side and peers at it.  Jenner once spoke of  Globes of severtude.  Sometimes called Guardians.  When someone committed a terrible crime against the city and it’s people, his or her mind would be placed into an obsidian globe.  It retained its psionic abilities but lacked the freewill.  

“Slaves!” exclaimed Mania with new insight.

“Slaves or punishment…it was widely accepted and practiced in the old times.  This globe has a purpose.”

Cosa smiles and touches it again.  “Where to?”

Cosa thinks supplies. A light glow emits from within the globe and the three people in the small closet disappear with a soft pop.

Five minutes later Logan returns wondering where everyone went.  He notes the footsteps and signs of activity within the small room.  “Hurmmm  where did they get to?”

He walks in and looks about.  His darkvision shows an empty room except for a glass globe built into the wall.  Giving it no thought he leaves the room and looks about further.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 115
“Logan's Frustration”

He searched for his missing friends all the way back to the dormitory wings.  Knowing he went too far, he went back.  He returned to the closet room.  Scratching his hairless head he stared at the globe within the room.  “Damned trap!”  He strikes the globe with his hand.

Nothing.  How he wishes he had his axe!  He gets down on his hands and knees and searches for the trapdoor lining.  He finds none.  “Hurmmm”

He checks the walls now for anything that could be a lever or a trap device.  Nothing.  “Hurmmm”

Now angry, he begins to pound and stomp within the room.  Dust and flakes of peeling paint fall from the ceiling and walls.  After a few moments of this, his anger spent, he leaves the room and tries a new wing. “Dumb damned house” he sputters.

He comes into a large room that has several exits from it.  This room reminds him of a meeting place for many people.  There are old benches that surround a raised stage in the center.  He walks to the stage and climbs up onto it.  “Where the heck is everyone you blasted house!” he shouts with his hands cupped over his mouth.  His eyes flicker in silence and annoyance from the stirred dust.  Nothing.  “Hurmmm”  And thus he stomps off as only a stubborn dwarf can.

He crosses the room and goes down another hallway.  He finds another door similar to the closet he thinks trapped his friends.  He tries the door but it is locked.  One strike later he stands in the room.  With the door closed, it has survived the ages a bit better.  Less dust is in the room.  The globe is there, built into the wall.  He decides to try to pull it from the wall.  Then he will have something to break the other globe.

His fingers keep slipping off the smooth surface.  After the fourth attempt he realizes someone is talking to his mind.  “Hurmmmm”  He steps back from the globe and places his balled up fists on his hips.  His barbaric nature makes him distrust the strange glass immediately.  “What are you about?” he demands.

Nothing.

Not sure what else to do, he tentatively reaches out to it.  One hand touches it- the other is balled up and readies to strike it.

“Where to?”

“Where to!?!  What kind of comment is that?” He growls removing his hand in frustration.

Silence.

He touches the curved glass again.  “Where to?”

“Can’t you say anything but “where to?” He grumbles with his hand on the globe.

“Please repeat or clarify”

“Arrrgh  stupid globe!”  He snarls at it awhile pulling back his hand.

Nothing.

His eyes now red in anger, Logan touches the globe again.

“Where to?”

With teeth gritted in anger-  “My Friends”

“Name please or wing and level”

“Whaaa…!??  How big is this darned place?”

“Three levels; each with five wings plus sublevels.  Where to?”

Confusion clearly on his face he thinks about this.  Smiling he replies “My friends are Mania, Cosa and Belinda.”

“We have no Mania or Cosa on the directory.  Would you like to visit Belinda?”

 “I would not have asked if I didn’t answers the angered dwarf.”

A soft light glows from within the globe and Logan now wonders if this was a good idea.

He reappears in a room similar to the other two.  This one however shows structural damage.  He pushes on the door and it collapses outward.  “Oh crap!”

He sees the outlines of several skeletons in the rumble that are moving his way.  They react to his presence by quickening their pace and charging him.

Two rake his exposed body with their clawed hands.  The other two miss him.  He strikes at them with his fists and cleaves through two of them.  He misses the next one with his overbalanced punch.  He grabs one by the rib cage and body slams it into the rubble with his own weight.  Damaged, it tries to attack him but he smothers it well.  The free one strikes him again drawing blood from a caked up injury.  He tears the head off of the grappled skeleton and throws it at the attacker.  It misses.

It leaps at him but he easily breaks it apart in midair.  “Hurrm…don’t feel so good.”

Many of his previous wounds are not yet closed and are now reopened.  The silt and dust act as a clotting agent and may be what saves his life in the end.

He stumbles about and looks for an exit.  He finds his darkvision wavering and he finds the reason.  There is a collapsed section of outer wall.  This is where the Minscar will enter thinks Logan.  More lost than ever, he turns around and goes deeper into the building


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 116
“The Story Thus Far”

It was recently suggested that I could or should update readers on the story and it’s characters.  This is a good idea, as this tale has become very complex and multi-layered.  Some much so, that it will help myself to do this also.

PART ONE

The main character is a man whom looks to be about 20.  His past is largely a mystery with many holes in it.  He remembers bits of it only.  He arrived in Nibenay within Tyr Valley on Athas (Darksun Campaign world) and was befriended by Jocasta Blewes and a rogue known as Dirty Dogg.  He came to work for her father, Greene Blewes for the family business.  House of Blewes is not a traditional trade house.  What they do is offer their services to move goods quickly for other houses or even nobles.

Dutch is a mid level ranger and head of their main caravan.  At first he distrusted the young man known only as Mania but came to like the charismatic and immature boy.  He took him under his wing during a threat to the trade groups.  Gith, the “orcs” of Darksun, were organizing and striking trade caravans and sometimes even the military.

While Jocasta went to the templars (corrupt government officials with limited clerical powers) Dutch took Mania and Dirty Dogg into the desert to look into the gith problem.  The three of them found an organized group and were forced to flee.  They bumbled into a hidden ruin and found themselves trapped within it.  During this time, Dutch studied and came to like Mania.

Jocasta won the favor of the templars but in doing so, made enemies of House Shom.  House Shom is the largest tradehouse and extremely corrupt.  In an attempt to possibly kill a bothersome mid-level templar, the High templar had Keela join Jocasta in the hunt for the Gith camp.  The two very strong willed, beautiful and able women came to hate each other immediately.

Jocasta is a cleric of water with a LG alignment.  Keela was a noble’s daughter before becoming a templar.  She is arrogant and used to getting her way.  Jocasta was the better leader for this mission and Keela knew it.  Keela had never gone far into the desert before.  Many of her decisions were bad ones.

In time, Mania, Dutch and Dirty Dogg found a secret door and escaped their room.  They had a few misadventures within the ruins before getting out.  Unknown to them, they had found an unknown entrance to the very ruins used by the gith leader- Reghast.

Reghast.   Reghast was once a mid level gith defiler (uses magic that destroys plant life) seeking an artifact believed to give Gith special powers.  (See  adventure module- Black Spine)  During one of his searches into underground ruins he was attacked by something undead.  In all basic purposes he has become a Gith Defiler Vampire.  He has organized the various tribes of Gith through death, destruction and magic to search all the ruins in the desert around Nibenay.

A fourth party is made up of the Veiled Alliance (think harpers with a more focuses goal).  Dirty Dogg had used a magic item to alert a friend of his that they needed help.  Only a few of these Preservers (magic users that don’t destroy plant life) could gather so they asked for help with escaped slaves.  Slavery is very common on Darksun.

As thing would have it, all four met as a large sandstorm began (power of the gods thought dead?).  The battle was going poorly for most once Reghast entered the fray.  However, when Mania, Dutch and Dirty Dogg surprised him from behind, he decided to leave ending the battle.

The three surviving groups were forced into the ruins for protection from the storm.  During this time, Keela’s evil nature showed.  Watching Jocasta and Mania, she realized there was a faint spark of affection there.  She used her womanly charm to manipulate the naive Mania.  Thus the rivalry begins.

Once back, House of Blewes and the templars are treated as heroes.  This angers House of Shom further.  They drug and force Mania into turning his back on the Blewes while making them money within the private arena known only as the pit.  Keela “saves” him by buying him from the Shom family thus now endepting himself to her.

As a Nibenay templar, Keela is married to the ruler, Nibenay, and not allowed any lovers until they have their union.  Union generally takes place around one’s 17-19th birthday.  Keela flaunts and flirts using her natural beauty and charms to get her way.  Slowly, she comes to realize she has deeper feelings for Mania than just a pawn.  This causes some problems for soul searching for her.

PART TWO

During this section of Mania’s tale I go into depth of what templar and noble life is like in Nibenay.  I allow readers a moment to understand why Keela is how she is.  Being a noble is hard.  Being a templar is harder.

Also, I introduce Djokht, Nibenay’s one surviving known son.  This creature is as much centipede like as human and very powerful.  He is brought in when a couple of Shadows (assassins / thieves) unwittedly open a demon portal.  Nibenay, the city, is attacked by hundreds of low level demons.  Templars, Veiled Alliance and others try to stop the creatures.  During this time I introduce Nibenay'’ son and two important woman.  Cosa and Daina.

Daina is a powerful psionic preserver and will be mentioned and used again later.

Cosa however, has become a central character and basically the wife of Mania.  She is a mid level rogue and mage that enjoys secrets and tricking folks.  When Mania first meets her, she is disguised as an old man and tricks him completely.  She also has an interest in Veena’s Journal.  This artifact is a tome written by a powerful precog 1000’s of years ago.  The pages are loss and Cosa hopes to locate all of them and decipher them.  She has some now.  (One depicts an event from Dragon Crown adventure module)

She enters his (Mania’s) life just after he breaks away from Keela.  Still on the rebound, he falls for Cosa and eventually loses his virginity to her.  Keela learns of this and wants her head.  Further more, Keela has her union and learns more of Nibenay’s true nature.  He is a dragon.  All of this snaps her mind and she blames everything on Mania and will do anything to kill him.

Cosa and Mania escape the city using secret tunnels guarded by the earth clerics.  Keela, thinking several times she has killed him continues to chase after him.

PART THREE

Cosa has informed Mania of a legend.  The legend suggests someone of his description, will be the downfall of the evil rulers of Tyr Valley.  He doesn’t believe in destiny and fights it.  As they wander through one of the few small forests in Tyr Valley, they encounter several agents of the world.  A powerful elemental spirit and a druid.  They are directed to go to Salt View and ask for the Silent One.  They begin their new adventures having no idea what is happening in Nibenay.

House of Blewes is under the belief that Mania died during the demon invasion.  Much later, they learn otherwise.  In a very complicated and multi-layered intrigue, A hi-templar wishes to embarrass or be rid of Keela.  She contacts a well-known and powerful psionic bounty hunter known as Tangiers.  Tangiers is contracted to offer her services to Keela for an incredibly high cost.  The belief is she will go mad or commit suicide trying to raise the money.

Keela makes MANY enemies raising the money.  These enemies will return later.  The final bit of money comes from a mysterious giver.  The giver is the Queen of Gulg. She is a rival and enemy of Keela’s husband.  Keela now owes this person a great dept that may reshape the entire political structure of the area.  Tangiers begins her hunt or game as the female halfling likes to think of it as.  She first alerts Veela (the hi-templar) of the events then if instructed to, gives Keela false information.  More will develop of this as time goes.  Like many others, Mania is gaining her respect through luck, his allies and his determination.
They arrive in Salt View and learn more than they bargained for.  The Silent One is a pyreen.  Pyreens are the “perfect” race whom try to protect the planet from defilers and regain a balance.  This pyreen tells Mania much about his real origins.

Mania is the son of a dragon.  He is aging slower than most people are.  He is stronger, faster and more intelligent than most humans (all 18’s for stats) are.  He is also greatly feared and suspect by the pyreens.  They feel he may be as evil as his father.  (Thus the ongoing pun of Under a Darkson vs sun).  They fear what his father will do if he learns of Mania’s life and existence.  Mania is sent to Bodach to find answers.

Unknown to anyone, one demon has survived and escaped the templars in Nibenay.  This succubus knows who Mania is believed to be.  She is now searching for Bane to gain his favor.

PART FOUR 

Cosa and Mania have formed a group of adventurers to enter Bodach.  Bodach is a city filled with riches, secrets and undead.  A large and numb skilled child-like ½ giant joins them along with a secretive and possibly evil cleric of silt.  Another member forces her way into the group.  Glaze is a ½ elf bard looking to make a name of herself by retelling Mania’s life and adventures.

Stone Crusher, the ½ Giant is killed.  Glaze disappears.  The elf betrays the group abandoning them near the shoreline village of Samarah.  Cosa and Mania are greeted by the children (Korla of The Cerulean Storm novel) and eventually accepted.

A sea captain arrives whom has become possessed by a wraith.  MUCH MUCH MUCH MORE will be given on this later.  As it turns out, the elf has been seeking what he found and he needs some foolish followers to join him to further the wraith’s goals.  I will say no more at this point as I have said too much already.

Glaze has been kidnapped by Hej-kin.  These ugly magic hating creatures have come to love her singing voice.  To further things, their king is getting married and wants her to sing at the wedding.  It is comedy relief but also serves a purpose that has yet to be revealed.

Cosa and Mania go towards Bodach and encounter the Sentinels of Bodach.

PART FIVE (and current part)

The Sentinels are a group of protectors looking to contain and stop free-willed undead from attacking out of Bodach.  There are several members of note.

Earth Cleric Jenner
He is a near epic level psionic cleric of the earth.  He is trying to unlock secrets to help his friend, Korgunard, and other Avangion to be to better become Avangions.  Avangions are the direct opposite of dragons but equally powerful.  They are psionic mages also.

Chaffle
A relation to Jenner, he is basically the stuffy leader of the group.

Kavarii
A powerful druid with several secrets of her own.

Belinda
A female human psychic warrior whom is very outgoing and uninhabited.  She wears nothing but an ectoplasmic skin, which leaves little to imagine.  Despite this, she is also incredibly watchful and even paranoid of attacks from behind or the side.

Logan
Think a dumber version of Wolverine from the comicbooks.  He is a barbarian dwarf with some psychic powers.  Like most dwarves, he has no facial hair but otherwise is covered with course thick bristles.  He loves a good fight.

The main undead leader within Bodach is Minscar.  He hated Jenner and wants him dead for reasons yet given.  He plans on using the dead and the city artifacts to attack the living.  If allowed to, he made very well carve a large area of the valley out for himself.

The current story is where Cosa, Mania, Belinda and Logan are on the run within the ruins after escaping Minscar.  Chaffle is making his way in to help his friends after communicating his needs to Jenner.  Tangiers is nearby and deciding what role to play in this melodrama she has become involved in.  Jocasta and Dirty Dogg have just learned that Mania is alive but can not get free from family business to search for him.  Greene Blewes still has dreams of a great water source beyond the Ringing Mts. and has sent Dutch to explore.

OTHER MISC

I have hinted at a powerful female captive of Bane also.  She may or may not be aiding or at least manipulating Mania from her prison.  I will go into more with her later.

If you are into Darksun, there are many hidden and other not so hidden references and names used in my story.  I try my best to link the novels, adventures and accessories published under TSR whenever I can.

So…where is this going?

I have a story line involving Silt Elementals coming.  I will be introducing Korgunard soon.  Depending on who is still alive I will be adventuring towards the West and North also.

Basically, I’m trying to tell a tale of a lowly, immature under confident boy who has become a central figure of epic level combatant’s battle.  What one does and says can haunt or heal for years to come.

Now…back to the normal story.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 117
“Supply Room”

The room is completely dark and still.  Then a pin light of green light appears and forms into three human sized figures.  Cosa, with her red hair whipping to the side as she looks quickly about, begins to call out to the others.  Belinda, drops to her one knee prepared to strike out.  Mania just stands there bewildered by what has just happened then snaps out of it and goes into a defensive position.  His light begins to falter and he tries to resummon it but finds he can not.  

Darkness falls.

“I don’t suppose you can help Belinda?” asks Mania.

“No” 

“What do you see Logan?” asks Cosa.   Silence.  “Logan?”

“He wasn’t with us Cosa.  He didn’t teleport with us.”

“What do we do?” asks Mania.

“Hold hands.  We can’t get separated any further.  Then Belinda, if you don’t mind, tries to get a sense of where we are.”

“Mania- that is not my hand.” Answers Cosa

“My bad” he says with a smile knowing they can not see his face. 

“I feel.. a table edge or the such.  There… there are boxes or shelves on it.  Wooden I think.”

“What we need is some light!” exclaims Mania.

Suddenly several faint lights glow from overhead.

“oh”

They quickly scan the large room.  It has shelves and table tops in rows.  On the shelves are jars, boxes and lose items.  A supply room.

It is Cosa whom sees the source of light.  “Look over there-  another black glass orb.  It must have turned on the lights.”

“But we didn’t touch it,” mentions Mania (once more aware of his nakedness and the nakedness of the two women with him) .

“Maybe some of these work without contact or require contact for proper thought or instruction transfer.”

“Cosa-  you think too….look! weapons!” cries out Belinda.

“And clothes” adds Cosa

“Any food?  I’m hungry.” Is all Mania can think to add.

In ten minutes time, the three of them are dressed in old dry clothes of a bright colored pattern on black.  Basic weapons like clubs, swords and spears are gathered.  They look for other goods but find nothing of use.

“You know…I realized something…. I haven’t seen a door yet.”

“Of course there is a door Mania.  How else…by the lost gods…he is right.”

Cosa is the first to think of it.  “Ask the globe”

Clearing her voice, Cosa calmly asks the overhead globe for an exit.  A door slowly opens.  Without saying thankyou- the three quickly walk out of the room into total darkness.  “Oh great!  We need some light.”

“Stop being so pessimistic Mania.  I got us covered.” Answers Belinda.  A few moments of fumbling in the dark then a scratch or two complete with sparks and suddenly a flaming torch is seen. Belinda had found a few torches when they were leaving.

Mania quietly berates himself.  The two girls have a better grasp of things than he does.  He needs to calm down and think.  He knows this.

They continue on exploring.  They have no idea how deep they are within the structure…or if they are even within the structure still.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 118
“Rajaatdead”

The wind was blowing the silt from the sea onto the land in thick waves of gray.  This cover was perfect for Chaffle to sneak up onto the city limits undetected by the undead.  Still, his normally clear and wise brown eyes were red with irritation from the silt.  His pale brown cape was being whipped about sometimes hindering his arms and legs.  Still, once inside the city, that cape may aid him to hide so he kept it.

His throat was raw from the silt swallowed and from the choking he received from the Silt Runner leader- Snarl.  He was taking a moment within a ruined building- perhaps once a farmer’s home or barn.  It still amazed Chaffle at times.  It was hard to imagine Bodach was once a grassy plain with small forests and the bluest of blue waters in the sea and bay.  Water.

He was a cleric of water.  Part of the reason he fought the undead here was to stop the Silt, a direct enemy of his patron element, and in hopes of somehow returning the blue sea to it’s former glory.   Somehow.

Now though, he was here to save his friends whom were all members of the Sentinels of Bodach.  They try to contain the undead within Bodach.  Normally, they stay there on their own but with the recent arrival / creation of free-willed undead, this has changed.  Especially with the arrival of Minscar.  He was once a cleric whom came here to seek out Bodach’s secrets.  Instead he found undeath.  He blames Earth Cleric Jenner and the Sentinels for this.  If this is true or just a state of denial Chaffle is uncertain but he is a true threat.

Already with the ability to command the undead, Minscar found an artifact that highly greatens his command allowing him to control most of Bodach’s undead.  He has an army of several 1000 strong if he so chose to.  For the past few years the Sentinels and he have been battling short battles only.  Normally where the Sentinels are victorious.  Normally.

This time, he waited until the reptilian silt runners attacked and were about to overwhelm them to arrive with his undead.  Not wishing to battle undead, Snarl and his tribe left.  Chaffle was thought dead, drowned in a silt pool.  The others were taken.  He has been searching and tracking for them ever since.

Night came and went.  Chaffle studied and prepared his elemental spells and braced himself.  He suspected they were alive.  A dead hostage is not as enticing as a suffering live one.  But for how long was another thing.  He had sent a psionic wind borne message to Jenner and the camp.  If only he felt he could wait for him and the reserves to catch up.

The morning sun rose burning the coolness from the air.  Chaffle began his final trek into the ruins.  The daylight would weaken or stop the strongest undead.  However, there were plenty of skeletons and other “special” undead in and out of Minscar’s command.

A group of skeletons marched by him.  They had failed to see him.  However, he was so caught up in the moment he failed to see or detect the deformed zombie like creature sneaking up on him.  One hand was grossly mal-shaped and clawed. (Banedead FR= rajaatdead Darksun)  His first claw strikes tearing into the cape and grazing off his chitin scale armor doing.  The second claw misses completely as Chaffle springs forward and turns to confront his attacker.

“Rajaatdead!” growls Chaffle though gritted teeth.  His knowledge of undead is extensive and well practiced so close to Bodach.  It hisses at him and growls.  It tries to attack again.  It swings at him with its claws and even tries to bite him in its utter hatred of clerics in general.  Chaffle’s enhanced quarterstaff rises sharply and strikes the undead solidly in the head.  Teeth and bit of decayed tongue fall free.  The creature spits out black icor that now boils within his veins.  It tries again by lunging at him.  One claw strikes his helmeted head.  A pinky claw gashes his forehead.  He feels the effects of the undead poison within him but fights it off.  The creature bats aside his quarterstaff keeping Chaffle at bay.

They continue to battle back and forth.  Each getting in small but effective hits.  This combat however doesn’t go unnoticed.  The skeletons have turned back and march to the combat.  A dozen total. Each wearing light armor with spears for weapons and shields held defensively. 

The two combatants stare coldly at each other.  Chaffle is moving slower now and the Rajaatdead is missing a jaw and an ear.  One finger is broken and pushed into an awkward angle backwards.  
Their battle brings them out from the shelter of the ruined building into the plain site of the skeletons.  Chaffle drops the undead finally in one final strike followed by a downward strike.  Breathing hard he then sees the skeletal armored patrol barring down onto him.  “Damn…” is all he can muster.

Suddenly a blast of green positive energy bursts from within the formation.  It rains pieces of bone and material as the surviving skeletons pick themselves up from the silt.  Several more blasts occur reducing them to only bits of bone.

Chaffle thinks Jenner has arrived as he sees a figure far away through the dust.  Then in his disbelief, the figure is very close.  It is a halfling.   

“It looked as if you needed a moment to catch your breath cleric of water.”

Even at 50ft away, Chaffle can see the artistry of the tattoos covering the halfling’s body.  He has heard of a powerful bounty hunter of this description.  

Tangiers.


----------



## megamania

Any thoughts on direction or what you would to see more of?  
Favorite events?


----------



## megamania

Picture time.

Here is a drawing I did of the Silt Serpent that nearly killed Cosa.


----------



## megamania

Another Drawing

The four naked escapees-


----------



## megamania

The head Meorty is seen here-


----------



## megamania

Chaffle battles a nasty undead referred to as a Rajaatdead (aka Banedead)


----------



## megamania

and for a tease...an upcoming undead foe-  guess his powers and class


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 119
“Here We Go Again”

“What does this do?” asks Mania as he reaches out to another globe on the wall.

“Don’t!” Shouts Cosa.  “We have no idea what it is or what it can do.”

“All the more reason to check it out” answers Belinda as she reaches past both persons.

“Oh!”

“What is it?  Are you okay?”

“Yes.  It just asked me what I was looking for.  It gave me a flash like image.  A map.  It can help us get out!”

Mania touches the globe now and concentrates.  In his mind he sees multiple levels and four red dots.  Three dots are grouped up close and appear to be underground.  The single red dot is moving and on the first floor.  “Is that Logan?”

“I would guess so.  But why is he moving so quickly?”

Not able to resist it any further, Cosa reaches to the globe.  “He is nearly directly over head.  I saw stairs back a few doors ago.  Maybe we reunite with him there.

“It’s worth a shot.”

The three of them work their way back to a stairway leading up.  Half way up Belinda stops them and motions for them to be quiet.  She crawls up the stairs then without a torch then stops and watches.  From here she sees skeletons…. dozens of them, rush by.  They are pursuing Logan she thinks to herself.  She quietly calls to Mania and Cosa.

“Are you ready for skeletons?” she whispers.  “A bunch just ran that way.  I think they’re after Logan.

“Or Logan is smiling and laughing as he leads them into a trap” smirks and comments Mania.  “Either way- we better be careful.”

After about two minutes of following the tracks Cosa stops and listens.  Then quickly motions for the other two to move away.

“Yahhhhhhhhhhhhh”  huffs and puffs a scratched up naked hairy dwarf in full run.  He runs past them and down the hallway.  The three of them prepare to call out to him when the first of the skeletons can be heard.

Mania quickly yanks off his cover piece leaving a simple black shirt and skirt behind.  He nods to Belinda and tosses the other end of the thick robe to her down low.  They wait until the first skeleton rushes by then pull the cloth taunt.

The first two skeletons look down at their fast moving feet as they see the cloth rise.  The others don’t see it at all.  Suddenly about 6 of them are airborne and crash into the stone wall shattering.  Others try to slow down but can not.  They topple and tumble also though not enough to break or become damaged.  “Here we go again!” shouts Mania as he and Belinda trip up the last of the rushing patrol and they then chase after the naked hairy screaming dwarf.


----------



## megamania

hoping to update shortly.  The image of a naked hairy dwarf is too disturbing.


----------



## Suldulin

Still reading and enjoying the story


----------



## megamania

Suldulin said:
			
		

> Still reading and enjoying the story




Thankyou for the support.  I have been updateing my other Story Hour lately.  If you wish, I can mention here when they arrive in Darksun.  Also, one of the characters is a Darksun character from prior to the Cleansing Wars days.  Vander Stormbringer.  A Psychic Warrior Merc whom ....has not had an easy life  

Also, unknown to any but those that known me personally, I have multiple versions of a certain character.  In Darksun he is Mania.  In Strikeforce he he is Megamania.  A concept I had before I knew of Matt Wagner's Grendel.  A universal force of rebellion and change and freedom.

But again-  enjoy the stories and thankyou.

Andrew    aka megamania


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 120
“Halobreaker”

Minscar looked through the cracks of his dark room.  The bright light of the sun shown through and caused him displeasure.  It would not kill him as it did some of his warriors but it still caused him pain and weakened him.

Soon he would be able to step out and deal with the maggots that dared to run about his city.  His city!  He gritted his yellowed teeth together in anger.  He was certain Jenner would come for the young pups.  But when?  He didn’t want the pups running lose when he arrived.  He wanted to lure him into a specific place within the city.

This place was pure negative energies.  One of his free-willed allies suggested it was the resting-place of Irikos when he fought and died here.  Irikos!  His name was a thing of legend.  As well as his magical sword, which was recovered already from these ruins about 200 years ago.  He was the “left” hand of Rajaat.  He saw over all the other Champions to ensure they did what was required of him.  Some say he was not human… not of our world either.  Myth and conjecture in my mind.  

A few moments go by as he thinks of the glory that he could have had if he lived in those days with today’s knowledge.  Then he remembers his task on hand.  The pups of Jenner.  “Digit- get me Halobreaker.  Get him for me now!”    A closed box opens up and a bony skeletal hand crawls out.  It skitters quickly on its “finger” tips and leaps from the table the box sat on and out the doorway.

Minscar waits impatiently for his servant as the sun begins to touch the Sea of Silt.  “Cleric Minscar-“ comes a voice from the grave.

Without turning to face him, Minscar addresses him.  “I have need of your skills ol’ great hunter.  I have flesh within my beautiful city and it needs to be stripped of life.”

“Most certainly Cleric Minscar”

The large skeletal figure turns to begin his hunt.  His crimson blood colored armor makes little sound as he leaves.  His head is encased in Psionic vapors not of our world.  Once he was greatly skilled hunter come to Bodach with a group of nobles hoping to blunder it.  Instead they all died.  The nobles became animated skeletons once the wind driven sand and silt stripped the flesh from their bones.  Halobreaker however became free-willed.  He soon met and joined Minscar.  A new purpose was created for him.  Instead of being a hunter / protector for the rich, he became the hunter and slayer for Minscar.  His unlife changed little from when he bore flesh.

Outside-  the long shadows became dark.  Within the deeper shadows, red eyes peered out as the undead awoke.  Soon, the entire city would be animated with undead of all levels of power.  All seeking to look for treasure, artifacts and four lone runaways.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 121
“Skeletal Masses”

“Comon Mania- we have to keep moving.”

“Yeah…right with you Cosa….”

The four of them (now reunited with a still naked dwarf) are on a high rooftop looking for landmarks to get out of the city.  To their knowledge, only Jenner has ever traveled this deep into the city.  As everyone was climbing back down from the roof, Mania saw something.  Something that has gotten his curiosity is rarely a good thing in a time of crisis.  He sees skeletons carrying boxes, papers, bags and WEAPONS to a large building. (OOC- if my description of the building is wrong its because I have misplaced my copies of Tribe of One which gives details on it).

“Guys- hey guys, “ says Mania quietly while catching up with them.  “A couple of buildings over there are one with stairs and columns.  What is it?”

“Not certain.  I did notice there were many skeletons there so don’t even think it. Stresses Cosa.

“But there were weapons…..”

“Weapons!” interrupts Logan getting uncomfortably close to Mania.  

“Yes- weapons and other stuff.”

“No Mania.  We can not afford it.  We have to get moving.  We are going to try for that tower over there.” Points Cosa.

Looking to calm everyone and curious herself Belinda speaks up.  “Let’s take a quick look.  Two minutes then we leave.  Agreed?” She says looking at the two men.

“Agreed.” They agree quickly.

Now crawling so as to get closer to the edge, they peer down the street to the large building.

“See!”

“Yes- I see a dozen skeletons.”

“No- look at the skeletons then at what they carry then at the skeletons.” Says Mania, more excited than he meant.

“She looks at him like he is crazy then does so.”

“And?” looking.

“Look closer”

“Mania- we have no time-“

 “The skeletons- they are collecting the goods.  How many years have they been doing that?  What could be inside?  And furthermore- they are drones.  We can take them!”

Cosa looks again first to Belinda whom shrugs her shoulders with a smirk on her face.  Both women then watch and begin to wonder….



Belinda and Mania creep along down one alley.  Cosa and Logan move down another alley.  As each move closer they see skeletal drones carrying goods.  The Treasure of Bodach!  The skeletons walk slowly and methodically in and out of the large building.  Going in they carry anything with value.  Cosa is certain some of it is magical.  Could pages from the journal she seeks be here?

They wait for a quieter moment before sneaking in.  When they count about 6 skeletons, they move in quickly.  Up the stairs and behind a few columns.  Here they take turns covering each other moving into the building.  At the doorway they stop in awe.

Inside are dozens of skeletons.  They are working on piling up treasures and goods of great worth on top of a statue or fountain.  It is hard to say since the pile nears fifteen feet high!  

“oh…my……” is all any one says.

Logan spots a large trimmed battle axe and rushes at it.  The drones turn and note his advance.  They chatter and drop what they had in their hands.  From behind the pile come armed skeletons!  Logan doesn’t notice and would care less.


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 122
“Unite and Face the Enemy”

“Give me another moment cleric!” swears the halfling.  Her eyes are shut tight in concentration and determination.  The eyes move about under the closed eyelids as if she were dreaming.  In truth, she is searching.  She sees many things, a cloaked skeleton, and 1000’s of undead rising from cellars and the underground, and even a staff of incredible power in a building yet to be searched by the undead.  Finally she finds the target of her search- Mania.

The sight would be unbelievable if it were not for the person she seeks.  Mania is on a pile of gold, relics of power and other priceless goods.  He is climbing the pile while kicking off skeletons.  He appears to be climbing the pile for a defensible position.  She sees others fighting along with him.

Tangiers is a halfling bounty hunter sent to find and track Mania by a templar in Nibenay.  Her mastery of psionics is well respected.  Her tracking skills are equally respected.  She decided to get closer to her subject by befriending a cleric looking to rescue him.  The game is getting interesting now.

Mania and his three friends are near the center of the cursed city.  It cursed with undead.  The very undead that now climb out of their hiding holes with the arrival of the darkness.  She and Chaffle, a cleric of Water, are just inside the city limits and have been nearly overrun by skeletons already.  Chaffle does all he can to keep them hidden within the ruins so that she may search for him.

She studies the interior of the building the four would be heroes and thieves are within.  Then as she draws back her sight, she watches the path required to reach them.  Her eyes snap open and blink rapidly.  “Cleric! We must go!  We must go NOW!”

Chaffle begins to turn around as he feels the halfling tug at his tattered cape.  Grasping his knee now they suddenly are enveloped in light.  Even as they fade away the very doors crack as many skeletons try to break it down.  Then, the very walls crack and fall in as a large skeletal figure of a humanoid reaches in.  If a skeleton of an ogre could sigh this one would.  Seeing the prey has escaped, it withdraws its large hand and goes back to searching for the meat as commanded by Minscar. 

The spear slices the upper part of Logan’s shoulder.  He curses then pushes the large well made table off the pile.  The skeleton holding the spear is struck and broken by the heavy table.  Belinda stands with her back to his.  Her features are blurred and displaced.  Even the skeletons seem affected by her power.  Strange since undead normally are immune to most effects of psionics.  However, this is not the time to question it.

Suddenly a blast of energy shots out and turns in midair.  The blast separates into five beams of light.  Two skeletons holding halberds explode as the lights strike them.  The one skeleton was about to feast on Mania’s bloody leg.   “Damn it Mania!  You and your damned ideas!” screams Cosa in anger.  

“Now is not the time for a lovers quarrel!” replies Belinda tripping a skeleton and grabbing his weapon as it falls.  “It was a desperate move but it will at least give us a chance!”

She swallows hard as the rear doors burst open and three dozen more skeletons arrive.  They are about to be overrun on a pile of treasure!

Mania is grabbed by a skeleton and uprooted doing more damage to his bloody leg.  He holds the skeleton off with one hand and searches for something to strike it with his free hand.   “Ah –HA!” He yells and stabs it with…a stick?  The skeleton pauses as if enjoying the moment.  Mania kicks it off but breaks the “stick” within its ribcage.  The resulting explosion of the shattered Wand of Wonders destroys many skeletons and cuts and bruises everyone else as coins fly like they were fired from a sling.

Logan, in his glory asks if he has any more sticks.

The skeletons gather up and form three loose clusters.  They are about to charge the pile in a blitz attack.

Mania and Cosa both begin to quickly search for exists above and beyond the undead.  Belinda searches for anything psionic to attack with.  Logan, still naked, smiles a grin that would intimidate anyone living and motions for them to come.  And they do.

“Mania…I love you.” Says Cosa feeling this is it.

“I too.  Want to have some kids when we get out of here.” He replies in total denial of the dire situation.  

The skeletons begin to scramble over the pile.  The pile was 15 feet high and about 20 foot in radius.  Now it is only about 8feet tall but spread out throughout the room from the battle.  It is a good thing Tangiers expected this.

A waving light appears which is ignored by the skeletons then Tangiers and Chaffle appear and land gently in the treasure.  Tangiers, knowing what was about to happen as she saw the horde massing towards the building, has already considered her next actions.  Chaffle isn’t so prepared.  He trips a bit walking over gold lined vases, coins and ivory and jade statues.  Then he sees the situation and plight of his friends.

Cosa lets off another round of Magic Missiles from the wand she found.  Mania grapples and pushes back a skeleton that trips up three others.  Belinda slaps a skeleton with the first random thing she grabs- a large rolled up map.  The ancient paper explodes in dry pieces but does knock the skeleton back.  Logan does what he can.  With a running start, he leaps onto the mess still hoping to find that axe he had seen earlier.
Tangiers runs to the closest group of skeletons.  Her eyes begin to glow and leak built up psychic energy.  She releases it as many skeletons are blasted and torn apart as they are severed by her mind.  Chaffle, with no turns remaining, pulls out his wand of light and castes it towards the pile of gold and treasure.  Many skeletons pull back but others are unaffected.  This is the problem with undead thinks Chaffle.  Too many have developed immunities due to special creation or curses that created them.

Suddenly he feels a tug on his wand.  Then another tug.  Then a yank.  He grips it with both hands and looks about.  Walking slowly, leg before the other suggesting uncanny balance, an armored skeleton slowly walks his way.  It carries two swords.  Its head is aglow with uncontrolled psychic energy.

“Welcome Chaffle.   I am Halobreaker.   I am your death.”


----------



## megamania

I have once more bitten off more than I can chew at the home site so I'm going to try to finish up the Bodach storyline and then take a break.  I *WILL* return to Under A Darksun once I have more free time and get more storyline done.

Thankyou.

PS-  When I do a Darksun segment in Strikeforce: Morituri I will leave a note here.


----------



## Grondmar

I just found this story, and i'm LOVING it!  I've always enjoyed Darksun!

Hope to see another installment soon!


Grondmar


P.S.
BUMP!


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 123
“Death, Dying and the Undead”

The dust clears and slowly Mania pushes himself from the gold and treasure.  He is clueless at what just happened.  He remembers a new skeletal figure appearing.  This one looked like it was on fire with purple flames and smoke.  He was talking to someone out of his view.  As he turned the skeleton pointed a sword at the person or persons then suddenly everything blew up.  

The light was going out and the darkness creeping in.  This was not good.

The purple mist still existed.  The figure seemed to be looking for something.  Mania took this moment to look for Cosa and the others.  Cosa was unconscience but seemed okay.  She was clutching onto a tome she found.  Based by the coins embedded on its cover, she used it as a shield.  Then he found Belinda.  She was on her knees with her head low.  

“Belinda-  what is ….it?”  Mania asks as he tries to walk over to her by feel as the light begins to go.  

There he is.  Logan.  A berserker rage still on his face.  Protruding from his chest is a broken staff.  There is no sign of life in his eyes.  Mania ashens at the site.  He is shaken and reeling.  Then he hears laughter.  The color returns to his face.  He steadies himself.  Now with a crimson face of rage he turns.

The new powerful undead creature is laughing.  He has located Chaffle and stands over a stunned child or halfling.  (He is so angry it never comes to him that Chaffle should be dead) Mania looks around for a weapon…any weapon.  He sees a sword.  It is black with a red leather grip.  Gripping it tightly with both hands he stalks the undead.

“The great and almighty Chaffle.  Look at you now.  It has been a long time teammate.”

Chaffle blinks at him with blood dripping from his nose as he pushes himself up from the scattered treasure.  “Bearreanna?”

“There is no Bearrenna here- only Halobreaker!” the undead answers quickly and with anger.  “Bearrenna died 10 years ago…I am Halobreaker!  I will be your death!”

“How can you do this?  You and my father both were good people.  Fight it!  Fight the compulsion to do this.  Fight Minscar!”

“You were but a boy looking to impress his father when last I saw you.  Your father loved you much.  Your father led me and the others here looking for treasures to fuel the rebellion in the city.  Instead- we found death.  He needs to pay.  You will do.”  It is obvious the skeleton is savoring the moment.  

Too bad for him he has underestimated the halfling under his foot and has yet to notice the figure rushing at him with a sword…tears streaming from his eyes.

Chaffle holds onto his flask of water he uses as a holy symbol.  He creates Day light that’s springs from his symbol.

“Arrgh…  You put too much value in that power.  It is time to end it.

“Muffled but clear enough- Tangiers cuts in.  “For an undead creature- you talk too much!  Suddenly the pupils of Tangiers turn white and green energy then erupts from her body.  

“ARRRGH!”  Pulsating light flashes and tears at the mortal remains of the Halobreaker as Tangiers tries to teleport pieces away quickly.  A Baneful Teleport for the undead.  Chunks of armor and bone break off and turn into material covered by green goo.  “You will die for that whelp!”  Halobreaker raises his boot to crush the head of the halfling when Mania arrives slashing at him in mid-air.

He dodges it but the moment of adjustment allows Tangiers to roll out of the way.  Mania lands hard in the coins.  “Swordplay?” The undead asks as he shifts to show his two swords.  He begins his trademarked way of walking one foot over, the other which would distract most but not Mania.  He is just too angry now to notice.  It becomes obvious to those watching that the undead is playing with him.  Mania wildly swings at him keeping him busy.  Busy enough for Chaffle to pray to heal from his newest injuries- some of, which are very serious.

Mania tries once more to hack up the undead but seems to always just miss him.  He seems to never be where he appears to be.  Tangiers tries to teleport him again but fails to.  Halobreaker knows Tangiers is the main threat here but ignores him.  His hatred is too strong for Chaffle.  He strikes out at Chaffle again.  Several sword slashes and stabbing draw blood.  The blood on the swords disappears as if absorbed and the skeleton’s damaged bones then begin to repair themselves.  Chaffle can not heal himself fast enough.  The room seems to spin and twist.  To pass out now will mean his death. 

Mania swings again- he chips off a piece of armor this time.  So close but so far away.  Tangiers is quickly coming to realize that they can not defeat this creature here.  She begins to wonder if her curiosity of the man known as Mania is worth the risk when suddenly there is an ear piercing scream and a cry of anger.  Tangiers looks up and sees that Halobreaker has plunged both blades into Chaffle’s back- impaling him.  Mania strikes and this time actually hits the undead horror.  

Seeing only one way to defeat this creature- Tangiers grabs the leg of Halobreaker and tries to use her most powerful psionic power of all.  A globe of pure white opens up before her.  Halobreaker screams.  He tries to free himself from the halfling bounty hunter but can not.  Energy and treasure swirls around caught in the flux of energy.  Tangiers, with a grim face, looks at Mania.  “I’ll see you again.  Don’t go to Nibenay.  You have powerful enemies there.  So long young warrior.”

“NOT THE POSSITIVE ENERGY plane! You…can’t…take…….*”

Coins of gold, silver and other precious metals fall to the floor.  Both are gone. 

Blinking and trying to defuse his anger so as to figure out who the halfling was and what just happened, Mania just stands there, sword in hands.  It is on the third time Cosa calls to him he snaps out of it.  The undead are returning.  When Chaffle died, so did his Daylight spell.  

The heroes are forced once more to run.  This time blindly and without hope.


A few moments or several hours later- it is hard to say, things begin to happen to the two bodies left behind.  The flesh rots unnaturally quickly from Chaffle’s body.  Then he shakes off the remaining flesh and stands up slowly.  The two swords fall out from his ribs and hit the floor.  He picks one up and mindlessly joins the others…just like any other Bodach skeleton.

Logan’s skin dries up and tears off like the bark of a birch tree, Red lights appear where his eyes were.  His mouth, in a permanent grin, opens and closes as if to test their strength.  Then he pulls himself out of the coins and treasure.  Staring at the staff piece in his chest, he pulls that out next and tosses the broken staff of resurrection to the ground.  He looks to the left then the right.  Then throws back his head and screams.  He screams of the failed focus and destiny he had.  His emotions and feelings of good are replaced or tainted with evil.  

On this night, a new Dwarven Banshee stalks Bodach.


----------



## megamania

Grondmar said:
			
		

> I just found this story, and i'm LOVING it!  I've always enjoyed Darksun!
> 
> Hope to see another installment soon!
> 
> 
> Grondmar
> 
> 
> P.S.
> BUMP!




Glad to hear it.  I will be slowing down on this site a bit however.  I am still doing STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI however.  I'm guessing around Segment 125-130 is where I'll be taking a bit of a break.  I need to take a moment to de-Darksun a bit and figure out all the lose ends I have going currently.  Look for startling cliff-hangers in the meantime.


----------



## megamania

PS-  for those liked the dwarf- Logan...sorry.  The die failed him and I thought it would be fun to make him into an undead.

bad

bad DM

very bad.  no pizza for me.


----------



## Horacio

I'm back! I'm trying to read all the updates I've missed, it will take a time, but I'll do it soon


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'm back! I'm trying to read all the updates I've missed, it will take a time, but I'll do it soon




Welcome back.


----------



## Grondmar

Bumpski!

G


----------



## Grondmar

Even tho it might be awhile till an update I shall continue to Bump this story!!!!



ummmmmmm........so.....BUMP!

G


----------



## megamania

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 124
“Run Like Your Life Depends on it…”

“Run like your life depends on it…because it does!” HAHAHAHAHAHHHH!

Minscar walks away from his viewing gem.  The young pups are on the run.  Chaffle is dead and now part of Bodach’s undead forces.  A new Dwarven Banshee has joined him also.  Except for the loss of Halobreaker it has been an entertaining day.  Now it is night.  Now he can be a direct observer and player.

Minscar gathers a regiment of skeletons lead by several ogre skeletons and skeletal dogs.  He will follow and hound the three pups all night from one corner of the city to another.  Then as the sun threatens to awake…he will kill them.  This should bring Jenner to him.  

Minscar urges his forces forward.  Telepathically he commands his undead army to corral the three runaways.  He wants them trapped by the silt.  Here they have no where to run and his power is the strongest.  Here he will kill them.


“Comon  we have to keep going.” Yells Mania as he rushes forward.  The two women follow him.  Not because they think he is correct, but because it is their only option left that allows them to live.  The undead do indeed hound them and get them to turn back to the docks again.  They know this is bad but what other option do they have?


Reaching the dock area several of the undead stops and await the new orders from Minscar.  Then suddenly the air rips in two.  Bright light, nearly like that of daylight pours out.  The skeletons are not affected but several screams can be heard by undead more sensitive to the light.  Out from light comes a lightly armored figure.  Gray hairs appear over his ears giving a sense of age and wisdom.  His look is grim and determined.  Behind steps out a half giant with a large club made it iron bands.  A thin elf wearing blue and white steps out next.  He moves to allow room for the next and final person.  A balding man with colorless eyes.  

Minscar suddenly is filled with fear…….Korgunard……and his Bold Brigade……..



“I…I don’t think..they    hah…..don’t think they….are following…us….anymore”  pants Cosa as she nearly collapses in the silt.  Belinda is just as winded.  Mania, breathing hard, smiles and tries to point.

Looking behind them…beams of light and energy stream out from behind them.  The roar of the undead can be heard as they are destroyed by power above their means.   Many of these, the original undead of Bodach, will reform tomorrow, as per the curse.  Others will not.  The ghouls, the zombies, the vampire creatures will not return.   They face Korgunard and his friends, allies and apprentice.  Chaffle’s request and plea for help has been heard and answered.

Korgunard’s elven apprentice draws Minscar out of hiding.  “You have crimes to pay for old cleric of the choking silt.  You play games with and against forces beyond your control.  You must pay for all of these…NOW.”

Even as he is thrown down before Jenner and Korgunard, a massive Silt Storm forms and comes into the ruins.  With a powerful wave of his arm, Jenner calls forth earth from deep below the silt and it covers the three of them.  Within this earthen and stone dome will Minscar’s fate be decided.   He has no chance.  No chance at all.


Within one minute the skeletons become confused and disoriented.  Many return to gathering the city's treasures.  Others go to attack the heroes but never take a step before being struck down.  

The dome recedes and reveals Korgunard, Jenner and the unanimated skeleton of Minscar.  “We must leave this place.  Borys and his fellow champions may have detected our presence away from our wards.”

“And the three Sentinels..?”  

“Are already being looked onto” interrupts the elf.




Then all is quiet.


----------



## Grondmar

Woooooot!!!!

Nice update!!!


G


----------



## Grondmar

ummm...this story was on page 3....that is just wrong!

BUMP!

G


----------



## megamania

Any interest in continueing this Story Hour?  I have some new ideas.


----------



## Suldulin

sure


----------



## megamania

There is one yes.  Anymore?


----------



## megamania

Next question-   Mine 3.0, Mine 3.5, Dragon version or Athas.Org version?


----------



## megamania

...and, pick up where I left off or introduce new characters?


----------



## megamania

Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## Suldulin

how about continue?


----------



## Dakkareth

Ahh, I need to pick up on this SH ... must've been some months, since I last looked into it


----------



## megamania

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> Ahh, I need to pick up on this SH ... must've been some months, since I last looked into it




I took a break from it waiting for Psionics 3.5 and Pazio's Darksun to be released.  Also needed a change in pace thus my Strikeforce SH.  Darksun is my main love still however.

I was thinking it was time to return to it.


----------



## megamania

I have a story (or two) in mind.  Just allow me to redo characters in 3.5 and decide whether to follow the Athas.org folks or continue with my conversion.

Balic-   here we come!


----------



## megamania

Recently i was considering doing a new Storyhour of Eberron.  I asked about several ideas but only one person replyed.  He wants Darksun, not Eberron.  So, I'm rethinking it and maybe I can get back into it (Darksun) again.

I'm "bumping" this to give viewers achance to see what else had happened before PART II.


----------



## Greg Dickens

My vote would be both as I think you do a great job,  but I do have more of a special place in my heart for Darksun.


----------



## megamania

bumping for reader support


----------



## megamania

Bump before EN World 2 occurs


----------



## Mahtave

Megamania,

I hope you will continue this story - I just finished it and would like to hear more of it!


----------



## megamania

Within my signature is PART II which I have been working on.   I deal a bit with Clerics and Balic and now have the two trying to rescue Belinda.  I am trying to "form" a team but have been rolling poorly for them and they are dieing on me left and right.

After Belinda's rescue story is done I will be exploring the ruins of either Celik or going west to Tyr/Urik.  I want to continue some themes I developed/introduced with my gaming group in the 90's including the Valley of Wisdom and the Trade Road.


----------



## megamania

Bumpin' to prove to my son how long I've been storyhours.


----------



## megamania

BUMP FOR REFERENCE


----------

